# fo' shizzle's journal



## shiznit2169 (May 1, 2005)

Well, well, well. Time to start up a journal to keep track of my stats. I have been lifting since the end of february and i'm proud of what i have done so far increasing strength and seen some gains. I took a week off last week and have started a new routine today. My old routine looked like this

Day 1: Chest/Back
Day 2: OFF
Day 3: Legs
Day 4: OFF
Day 5: Shoulders/bi's/tri's
Day 6: OFF
Day 7: Abs/15-20 mins cardio

Repeat

I am currently maintaining right now and will start a serious cutting diet as soon as i get out of school. It's kind of impossible to do during school and i have work after school so i can't eat every 2 hours.

New routine will look like this

Day 1: Chest/tri's/abs
Day 2: OFF
Day 3: Legs
Day 4: Shoulders/abs
Day 5: OFF
Day 6: Back/Bi's
Day 7: OFF

I will throw in some cardio 2-3 times a week on whatever days i feel like doing them.

I started chest/tri/abs today and i went a little easy since it was my first day back. It was a great workout to start off and cannot wait til tuesday. Days off suck.

*Chest*

Flat Dumbbell Bench

50 x 8
55 x 8
60 x 8

Incline Dumbbell Bench

40 x 10
45 x 8
50 x 8

Flyes

30 x 8 
30 x 8

Pec Deck

70 x 8
80 x 8
90 x 8

*Triceps*

Dips

10 x 1 (The last rep took me like 20 seconds to get up. lol my chest was exhausted after that so i couldn't do another set)

Skull Crushers

40 x 10
40 x 8
50 x 8

2 hand rope cable extension

80 x 10
90 x 8
100 x 8

2 hand rope cable overhead extension

50 x 8
60 x 8
70 x 8

My tri's were really pumped after those workouts. I love seeing the horseshoe look.

*Abs*

Decline situps

1 x 30
1 x 30 (weighted - holding 25 pound plate)

Weighted Crunches

1 x 25
1 x 25

Swiss ball crunches

1 x 40
1 x 40

My abs were really hard after that last set. A great workout overall and cannot wait to get out of school to start my diet.

Legs on tuesday is next


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2005)

Wow.  Nice w/o.  What was your total time on it?

 On your DB sets, are those weights total or each arm?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 1, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Flat Dumbbell Bench
> 
> 50 x 8
> 55 x 8
> ...


 Comments in bold. Pretty good routine. Good luck on your goals.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 1, 2005)

> Wow. Nice w/o. What was your total time on it?
> 
> On your DB sets, are those weights total or each arm?



It's for each arm, if that was the total i would be one weak mofo lol

it took me about an hour to finish

ihateschoolmt, what do u suggest i do instead of pec deck and 2 hand rope cable overhead extension.

CG bench press? anything else?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 1, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> It's for each arm, if that was the total i would be one weak mofo lol
> 
> it took me about an hour to finish
> 
> ...


 I meant drop them. That's a few to many sets. Don't add another exercise. I do think CG bench is better than dip though.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 1, 2005)

alrighty then


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 1, 2005)

btw pylon, u look great after seeing your 2 pictures. Big improvement!


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2005)

Thanks, bro.  Still some work to do...

 For what it's worth, I love pec deck.  I love the stretch and the change from presses.  But the hater's right.  You could do with a few less sets and more intensity.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 3, 2005)

*Legs*

Squats

135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 8

Leg Press (including calf-pushes)

180 x 8 (calf 180 x 15)
270 x 8 (calf 270 x 15)
270 x 8 (calf 270 x 12)  My calves really burned on this, woooo

Leg Extensions

90 x 8
115 x 10 (woops focused too much on the exercise rather than count the reps :/)
140 x 8

Leg Curls

50 x 8
70 x 8
85 x 8  omg, after gettin up after that last set, i almost pulled my left hammy. It felt tight!

I didn't bother with SLDL because i felt tightness in hammy's

Calf raises

80 x 15
100 x 15
140 x 15  These really burned too!

I went a little easy on legs today. It was my first time doing them after taking a week off. 

Shoulders tomorrow


----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2005)

Strange, you do more on the leg extensions than I do, but you do far less on the Calf Raises.  Why is that?


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 4, 2005)

> Strange, you do more on the leg extensions than I do, but you do far less on the Calf Raises. Why is that?



You mean weight wise or rep wise? If you mean weight wise, i can do a lot more than that. I just went a little easy today just to get my legs back in shape. I could have done more reps too but 15 was enough for 3 sets. I'll be increasing the weight as i start adapting again.


----------



## Pylon (May 4, 2005)

Looks good. Keep it up!

 I love SLDs.  Even if my hams are tight, I'll do a set or two of very light weight.  Seems to help loosen and stretch them.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 4, 2005)

*Shoulders*

Military Press

50 x 8
70 x 8
80 x 8

Seated Dumbbell Press

40 x 8
40 x 8
50 x 5

Lateral Raises

15 x 8
20 x 8
20 x 8

Reverse Flyes

12 x 8
15 x 8
15 x 8 (Didn't really like these)

*Abs*

Twisting Crunches

1 x 25
1 x 25 (weighted - holding 25 pound plate)
1 x 25 (weighted - holding 25 pound plate)

Swiss Ball Crunches

1 x 40
1 x 40
1 x 40


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 6, 2005)

*Back*

WG Pull-ups

2 x failure

CG pull-ups

1 x failure

Deadlifts

135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 3

Dumbbell Rows

50 x 8
60 x 8
70 x 8

WG Lat Pulldown

60 x 8
70 x 8
90 x 8  (Remember it's not the weight, it's the form)

CG Lat Pulldown

60 x 8
70 x 8
90 x 8 (good form)

*Biceps*

Incline DB Curls
25 x 8
30 x 8

Concentration Curls

25 x 8
30 x 6 (failed...my arms were dead)

DB Wrist Curls

15 x 8
20 x 8

I had a great back workout. Absolutely tortured it. Bicep workout was ok. Deadlifts is improving (especially the grip)


----------



## Pylon (May 6, 2005)

Deads are looking great, as is the rest of the w/o.  Way to go!


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 6, 2005)

thanks pylon!


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 8, 2005)

*Chest*

Flat DB Bench (each hand)

50 x 10 (warmup)
60 x 8
65 x 7 (last rep failed)
60 x 8

Incline DB Bench

50 x 8
40 x 8
40 x 8

Incline DB Flyes
25 x 8
30 x 8
35 x 8

*Triceps*

Dips

bw x 8
bw x 8
bw x 8

CG Bench Press

135 x 8
135 x 8
95 x 10 (my tri's were hammered after the second set, had to decrease weight)

2 hand rope cable extension

70 x 10
80 x 10
95 x 10

*Abs*

Twisting Crunches

1 x 25
1 x 25 (weighted - holding 25 pound plate)
1 x 25 (weighted - holding 25 pound plate)

Knee Raise
bw x 12
bw x 12
bw x 12

Swiss Ball Crunches

1 x 30
1 x 30
1 x 30

*Cardio*

Moderate pace - 10 minutes

Today was a great workout. I felt pumped after chest and my tri's are getting stronger. The reason why i always do DB Bench Press is because i lift alone and i dont trust most people at my gym to spot me. There arn't a lot of strong people as most of them are old or women. Not too many guys my age. The most i can do without a spotter is 135 x 10 but when i do 185, i dont feel confident enough doing it alone.


----------



## Pylon (May 8, 2005)

There's nothing wrong with doing DB presses.  I use them as a change up.  If not, I do presses on hammer strength or smith machines.  Better safe than sorry.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 10, 2005)

*Legs*

Squats

135 x 8 (warmup)
275 x 8
275 x 8
225 x 12

Leg Press (including calf-pushes)

270 x 8 (calf 270 x 20)
270 x 8 (calf 270 x 15)
360 x 8

Leg Extensions

90 x 8
115 x 8
140 x 8

Leg Curls

50 x 8
60 x 8
70 x 8

SLDL's

95 x 8
115 x 8

Calf raises

100 x failure
140 x failure

I had an intense workout today. Pretty close to a 'shock' type but i moved quickly. Felt a good pump afterwards. Also, i felt very tired today. I was yawning a lot because school is very tiring and had little trouble sleeping last night.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 10, 2005)

Nice work out.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 10, 2005)

> Nice work out.



thanks


----------



## Pylon (May 10, 2005)

Looooooove leg day!  Good w/o!


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 11, 2005)

*Shoulders*

Military Press

65 x 10 (warmup)
95 x failure
85 x failure
75 x failure  

I did this exercise doing dropsets

Arnold's Press

45 x 8
35 x 8
30 x 5 (my shoulders were dead from military press, had to decrease weight a little)

Lateral Raises

15 x 10
20 x 10
15 x failure

Upright Rows

65 x 10
75 x 10
85 x 10

*Abs*

Twisting Decline Crunches

1 x 25
1 x 25 (weighted - holding 25 pound plate)
1 x 25 (weighted - holding 25 pound plate)  There were so many people watching me do these. It was like they stopped what they were doing and just focused on me. Like i was going really fast and straining here and there. I dont know if they were impressed that i was doing this workout intense as possible (thinking i had killer abs) or they were thinking (what the hell is he doing?) because ive never seen anybody do this exercise ever.

Crunches (machine - weighted)

25 x 30
35 x 30

Swiss Ball Crunches

1 x 40
1 x 40

I had a half good workout and half shitty workout. Right when i started military press, my left shoulder was just feeling numb and couldnt get it loose. I had trouble with arnold's presses and upright rows was ok. However, i did have a great ab workouts (probably my best ever) as they felt very hard and tight afterwards. Too bad my BF isnt low enough to see it


----------



## fUnc17 (May 11, 2005)

good workout man, but i'd tone the volume down a little bit since your going to failure. 13 sets for just shoulders is alot. I usually do 6 - 9 sets depending on the exercises.

Also on ur tri exercises your doing 9 sets, honestly i think thats too many sets. remember more is not neccesarily better. I'd go with 6 sets for tri's. 14 sets for legs is semi- acceptable depending on intensity, but id cut an exercise out and just rotate it with something.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 11, 2005)

> good workout man, but i'd tone the volume down a little bit since your going to failure. 13 sets for just shoulders is alot. I usually do 6 - 9 sets depending on the exercises.
> 
> Also on ur tri exercises your doing 9 sets, honestly i think thats too many sets. remember more is not neccesarily better. I'd go with 6 sets for tri's. 14 sets for legs is semi- acceptable depending on intensity, but id cut an exercise out and just rotate it with something.



ya i knew i was doing too many sets and should cut out some exercises. For the intensity, what do you suggest i do for volume and reps? Should i always be doing 3 sets of 2-3 exercises and lift at 80-90% max?

by the way i usually dont train til failure, i usually do 3 sets of 8 reps but today i felt like doing some drop sets and doing shoulders as intense as possible. But that didnt really workout for me today so ill stick with the 3 x 8


----------



## fUnc17 (May 11, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> ya i knew i was doing too many sets and should cut out some exercises. For the intensity, what do you suggest i do for volume and reps? Should i always be doing 3 sets of 2-3 exercises and lift at 80-90% max?
> 
> by the way i usually dont train til failure, i usually do 3 sets of 8 reps but today i felt like doing some drop sets and doing shoulders as intense as possible. But that didnt really workout for me today so ill stick with the 3 x 8


since you train bodyparts... volume wise, do 9-12 sets for the larger muscles (legs, back, chest) and 6 sets for smaller muscles (bi's/tri's/shoulders). And as far as intensity.. it depends on the movement. dont train bi's with 80% of ur 1RM, but it makes sense to train at that intensity (sometimes) with larger body parts and movements... such as bench press, squats, and deadlifts. 

And i wouldnt limit myself to only 3 sets of 2-3 exercises, switch it up every once and awhile. Try to avoid doing the same exercise with the same volume and intensity, your body gets used to it


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 11, 2005)

ok my next workout is friday which is back/bi day. Since i did this workout last friday..



> Back
> 
> WG Pull-ups
> 
> ...



Then i read this



> And i wouldnt limit myself to only 3 sets of 2-3 exercises, switch it up every once and awhile. Try to avoid doing the same exercise with the same volume and intensity, your body gets used to it



so im not 100% sure what youre trying to say. Are you talking about switching up all the exercises, the major body parts, or small body parts? ..or do u mean the set-rep change? What would u switch up with that workout i just posted?


----------



## fUnc17 (May 11, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> ok my next workout is friday which is back/bi day. Since i did this workout last friday..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that session is fine, you could even up the volume on ur bi's to 6 sets. what i meant by mixing it up was that you shouldnt do the same volume/intensity along with the same movement (exercise) every week because your body will eventually get used to it and not develop as much as it would if your doing many different movements (mixing it up, exercises, rep ranges AND intensities)

hope that helped


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 11, 2005)

ya i understand now, thanks


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 13, 2005)

*Back*

WG Pull-ups

2 x failure

Deadlifts

135 x 8 (warmup)
185 x 5 
225 x 5
275 x 3 **PB* (whoo very intense here)
155 x 8

WG Lat Pulldown

50 x 8
70 x 8
90 x 8 (I can do a lot more weight but this is like 70-75% of my 1RM so i focus on the form and flexing my traps and contracting)

CG Lat Pulldown

60 x 8
80 x 8
100 x 8 (Same as above)

Seated Cable Rows

50 x 8
60 x 8
70 x 8 (Same as above)

*Biceps*

Hammer Curls

25 x 8
30 x 8

Incline Curls

25 x 8
30 x 8

DB Wrist Curls

15 x 12
20 x 12

Reverse BB Curls

45 x 8
55 x 8

This was the best back/bicep workout i have ever had. I absolutely hammered my back doing deadlifts and had a great pump setting the tone for the rest of my workouts. It was a nice day out and their were a lot of people there today and this hot chick i like from my school was there so it was nice. Well i have work tomorow 10-6 and i'm not going to be too happy when i can barely bend over (i do construction work as part time - lots of lifting objects and moving around) so wish me luck.  

I forgot to add, i have started to notice that my grip is getting a lot stronger. I used to barely hold up 275 for deadlifts..now i can grip it like it's nothing. The calluses are healing and i'm lovin it!


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 13, 2005)

by the way, i dont lift with gloves or straps at all but i was wondering if they would help me with my deadlifts as soon as i start increasing the weight. Is it easier to grip the bar with straps/gloves or should i stick to raw lifting?


----------



## Pylon (May 13, 2005)

There is no question you can lift more with straps.  People aruge about them, whether to use them (so your grip doesn't limit your ability to lift) or not (so your grip gets stronger.)  I use them for heavy lifts, but try to grip the bar as long as I can without letting the straps take over.  Just a thought.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 15, 2005)

*Chest*

Flat BB Bench 

95 x 10 (warmup)
135 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 5
155 x 5  (i didnt have anyone around to spot me for 185 because i'm inconsistent doing these as some days i can get it up easily for 5 and other days i can barely do 2)

Incline DB Bench

45 x 8
45 x 8
50 x 8

Cable Crossovers

35 x 10
50 x 10
70 x 8 (i just tested the weight on this exercise because it was the first time i've done these in a long time)

*Triceps*

Skull Crushers

50 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8

2 hand rope overhead extension

50 x 8
60 x 8 
70 x 8

*Abs*

Machine Crunches (weighted)

10 x 25
20 x 25
25 x failure

Swiss Ball Crunches (with medicine ball overhead)

1 x 30
1 x 30

I had a decent workout today. Chest was great but tri's abs were ok. I was tired and not really in the mood.


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 15, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> There's nothing wrong with doing DB presses.  I use them as a change up.  If not, I do presses on hammer strength or smith machines.  Better safe than sorry.



I like the Hammer Machines too, so i can work on more explosion without nailin sumbody in the face w/ a dumbell..


----------



## Pylon (May 15, 2005)

TriZZle305 said:
			
		

> I like the Hammer Machines too, so i can work on more explosion without nailin sumbody in the face w/ a dumbell..


 You say that like there aren't people in the gym who _deserve_ to get hit with a db...


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 17, 2005)

*Legs*

Squats

bar (warmup)
135 x 8
185 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 8
185 x 8
135 x 10

Leg Extensions

100 x 10
120 x 10
130 x 10

Leg Curls

50 x 10
60 x 10
70 x 10

SLDL's

95 x 8
115 x 8
135 x 8

Leg Press - Calf pushes

270 x failure
270 x failure

Standing Calf Raises

100 x 12
140 x 12
160 x 10


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 17, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> You say that like there aren't people in the gym who _deserve_ to get hit with a db...



 there are quite a few people actually


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 18, 2005)

*Shoulders*

Standing Arnold Press

25 x 8
30 x 8
35 x 8

Seated Dumbbell Press

35 x 8
40 x 8
40 x 8

Lateral Raises/Front Lat Raises Superset

15 x 8 / 15 x 8
20 x 8 / 20 x 8

Shoulder Shrugs - barbell

135 x 12
155 x 12
155 x 12

*Abs*

Machine Crunches - Weighted

25 x failure
35 x failure

Swiss Ball Crunches

1 x 30
1 x 30
1 x 30

Knee Raises

bw x 12
bw x 12
bw x 12

Today was the first time i tried Arnold Presses. It's just a little weird and i dont know if i am doing them right. This is the form i did http://www.abcbodybuilding.com/exercise3/arnoldpress.htm

So am i doing them right or do u guys do it differently? I didnt use too much weight because my forearms got fatigued quickly. Please critique my shoulder workout too. I feel like i am not doing enough. I mean im doing the right amount of weight in which i do 8 reps/failure with good form but it still doesnt feel like i did enough once i finish shoulders. I might be worrying too much i guess?


----------



## Cris2Blis (May 19, 2005)

hi shiznit  just wanted to stop in your journal and share a joke with you... why does snoop dogg carry an umbrella....?  





FA DRIZZLE!   heard it today and thought of your journal... really random i know but just wanted to share. (your workouts look awesome too!)


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 19, 2005)

> hi shiznit  just wanted to stop in your journal and share a joke with you... why does snoop dogg carry an umbrella....?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  that was funny. fo' shizzle my nizzle FA DRIZZLE!


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 20, 2005)

*Back*

WG Pull-ups

2 x failure

Deadlifts

135 x 8 (warmup)
225 x 5
225 x 5
185 x 8

Dumbell Rows

50 x 8
50 x 8

WG Lat Pulldown

60 x 8
80 x 8
100 x 8 

CG Lat Pulldown

60 x 8
80 x 8
100 x 8 

Seated Cable Rows

50 x 8
60 x 8
80 x 8 

*Biceps*

EZ Bar Curls

45 x 8
55 x 8 (Very slow reps, full ROM, flexing at top)

Concentration Curls

20 x failure
20 x failure (Very slow reps, full ROM, flexing at top)

DB Wrist Curls

20 x 15 (each arm)

Flexed Arm Hang

1 x failure (I decided to give this a try after reading this article here http://www.ironmagazine.com/article133.html and here http://www.fitstep.com/Misc/Newsletter-archives/issue33-biceps.htm)

Plate Holds

2 x failure (gripping 45 pound plates and holding it by my side)

ok workout. Dissapointed in deadlifts. For some reason my lower back and my glutes were sore as i was doing deadlifts. I think they were sore from doing squats last tuesday which is odd because i usually recover pretty fast but this week was slow. The rest of the workout was alright i guess.


----------



## Pylon (May 20, 2005)

How did you like the arm hangs?  I've not tried them yet, but they look interesting.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 20, 2005)

> How did you like the arm hangs? I've not tried them yet, but they look interesting.



it was a great pump for my biceps, i was like shaking as i was going down. lol


----------



## Pylon (May 20, 2005)

Thanks for the tip.  My arms have never grown as I would like.  I'll give em a shot.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 20, 2005)

ya, my shoulders and chest is growing pretty fast but my arms and legs are very slow because i am tall and have always been skinny. I feel a lot stronger than i look though.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 22, 2005)

*Chest*

Flat DB Bench

135 x 8 (warmup with BB because it was busy in the gym and all the seats for DB's were taken)
55 x 8 (finally got an open seat for DB)
65 x 8
65 x 7 (last rep failed) 
55 x 8 

Incline DB Bench

40 x 8
45 x 8
50 x 8

Incline DB Flyes

20 x 8
25 x 8
30 x 8 

*Triceps*

CG Bench Press

135 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 7 (last rep failed)

2 hand rope pulldowns

50 x 8
60 x 8
70 x 8 (slow flexing tri's) 

*Abs*

Decline Twisting Crunches

1 x 25
1 x 25 (weighted - holding 25 pound plate)
1 x 25 (weighted - holding 25 pound plate)

Swiss Ball Crunches 

1 x 30
1 x 30  (Slow flexing abs at top to feel the burn) 

Dips

bw x failure (for a good pump before i left)

Great workout today.


----------



## Pylon (May 22, 2005)

good w/o.  Rope pulldowns have quickly become one of my favs.  Actually, anything with a rope and pulley is high on my list right now.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 22, 2005)

> good w/o. Rope pulldowns have quickly become one of my favs. Actually, anything with a rope and pulley is high on my list right now.



ya i love it. Great pump for tri's.

Also, is it me or are you the only one to respond to my journal? I read everyone else's journal and a lot of people respond/critique their workout except me. I guess popularity counts as being a member for just 3 months.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 22, 2005)

Your warm ups are too heavy. Other than that it looks a lot like my routine.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 22, 2005)

> Your warm ups are too heavy. Other than that it looks a lot like my routine.



I'm not following? The only warmup i had today was BB Bench for 135 (which is light weight for me) to get the blood flowing. Then i follow through with the rest of the workout with real sets. No more warmups.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 22, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I'm not following? The only warmup i had today was BB Bench for 135 (which is light weight for me) to get the blood flowing. Then i follow through with the rest of the workout with real sets. No more warmups.


 Warm ups arn't suposed to cause any fatique, but it's not a big deal.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 22, 2005)

ya i know, i try my best not do very light warmups (more like 30-40% of my 1RM) so i can actually feel something to get it going.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 24, 2005)

*Legs*

Squats

bar (warmup)
135 x 8 (ATF)
185 x 8 (ATF)
225 x 8 (ATF on 1st rep..barely got it so last 7 reps were parallel because i had no spotter)
185 x 8 (ATF)

I can do a lot more than 225 if i had someone to spot me, i have to do 225 as my max going parallel or otherwise i'd make a fool of myself

Leg Press including calf-pushes

180 x 8 (calf-pushes x failure)
270 x 8 (calf-pushes x failure)
360 x 8

Leg Extensions

90 x 8
115 x 8
135 x 8
150 x 8

Seated Leg Curls

70 x 8
95 x 8
110 x 8

Lying Leg Curls

50 x 8
60 x 8
70 x 8

Standing Calf Raises

100 x failure
140 x failure
160 x failure   

Pretty good workout. I wish i had done 1-2 more sets of squats. My legs seem to be getting stronger as i am noticing my calves and quads starting to show. Some of the weight has gone up especially leg extensions.

I have a question though. Are hammy's considered a major bodypart? Should i be doing 9-12 sets or is 6 sets ok? I usually always do 2 exercises of 3 sets rotating between SLDL's, leg curls, and seated leg curls or should i be doing more?


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 25, 2005)

*Shoulders*

Military Press - Rest/Pause Drop Set

55 x 8 (warmup)
95 x failure (RI 15secs)
85 x failure (RI over 1 minute because just as i proceeded to do 75 pounds, a trainer and her trainee cut in front of me to decide the appropriate weight from the rack that he can do for his exercise..which they took like 30 seconds...then some guy comes up to me and asks to spot him for his bench press and im not an asshole so i did..this really screwed up my dropset)
75 x failure

Lateral Raises/DB Press - Superset

lat raises 25 x 8 / (some guy took over my seat for DB Press so i had to adjust the other seat which took about 30 secs)   DB Press 50 x 5 (failed last rep)
lat raises 20 x 8 / DB Press 40 x 5 (failed last rep)
lat raises 15 x 8 / DB Press 30 x 6

*Abs*

Decline twisting crunches

1 x 25 (RI 30secs)
1 x 25 (weighted - holding 25 pound plate; RI 15secs)
1 x 25 (weighted - holding 25 pound plate)

Swiss Ball Crunches

1 x 25 (RI 30secs)
1 x 25 (RI 15secs)
1 x 25

Leg Raises

bw x 12
bw x 12

*HIIT Cardio - 10 minutes*

I usually never get disrupted during my workout and today was the 1st time someone asked me to spot him. The day i decide to try out the superset/dropset, i get bothered and pissed me off big time. However, i did manage to get some intense work in and my shoulders were so fatigued doing supersets. I had to drop the weight substantially.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 27, 2005)

i guess i'm not popular enough for people to comment/critique my journal as i see everyone else getting good replies.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 27, 2005)

*Back*

WG Pull-ups

Tempo: 3-0-1
RI: 45secs
2 x failure (11 reps first time, 6 reps second time)

Deadlifts

Tempo: 1-0-1
RI: 60secs

135 x 8 (warmup)
185 x 6
225 x 6
315 x 1 *PB**
185 x 8

WG Lat Pulldown/CG Lat Pulldown *Superset*

Tempo: 3-2-2
RI: 45secs

60 x 8/60 x 8
80 x 8/80 x 8
100 x 6/100 x 6 

Seated Cable Rows

Tempo: 2-2-1
RI: 60secs

50 x 8
70 x 8
80 x 8 

*Biceps*

FLEX Curls

Tempo: 2-0-2
RI: 30secs

45 x 8
65 x 8

DB Wrist Curls

15 x 12
20 x 12

Flex Arm Hang

1 x failure

Finally hit 3 plates on the deadlift. I was really pumped and said fuck it, im going for it. I have a question though for anyone who cares enough to respond to my journal..do you think it would be easier to deadlift with the barbell on the ground in the starting position as opposed to lifting it off the rack (which is what i do) and starting with the barbell held at my waist? I haven't tried starting from the ground and was wondering if it would be easier to do more weight.

*Another note, i am going to switch tricep and bicep to make it chest/bicep/abs and back/tri's because my bi's are heavily fatigued after doing back and i can barely do 2 sets of bicep work.


----------



## P-funk (May 27, 2005)

the tempo looks fine if you want to control for the concentric motion 9ie 2/0/2).  I just rarely control for that as I more often then not control the eccentric and static.

for the deadlift it is just that....a deadlift.  Taking it off the rack would mean that you are then creating momentum by getting an eccentric and that deadfeats the purpose of the lift.  Which is to lift dead weight from the ground up.  Overcoming the bars static inertia is what makes the exercise.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 27, 2005)

alright, then ill start from the ground.


----------



## P-funk (May 27, 2005)

> Please critique my shoulder workout too. I feel like i am not doing enough. I mean im doing the right amount of weight in which i do 8 reps/failure with good form but it still doesnt feel like i did enough once i finish shoulders.



the shoulders are so overworked since they are involved in pretty much every movement you do with your arms.  Even when you train bis and tris, both of those muscles cross the shoulder joint so you are working your shoulder to an extent. That siad, I would not do that much work.  If I were training shoulders I would do one press, not two.  There is no need to press that much since you are benching on another day and that is very anterior.  I am not a fan of front raises since I don't see a need to overload my anterior delts anymore than they are just in daily activity.  Also, don't neglect to trian your rear delts!!  They are going to balance out your shoulder joint and help keep it stable.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 27, 2005)

> Also, don't neglect to trian your rear delts!! They are going to balance out your shoulder joint and help keep it stable.



what exercises are good for the rear delts? The only direct shoulder work i have ever done are military press, db press, lateral raises, front lat raises, and shoulder shrugs.


----------



## P-funk (May 28, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> what exercises are good for the rear delts? The only direct shoulder work i have ever done are military press, db press, lateral raises, front lat raises, and shoulder shrugs.




rev. peck deck
bent over DB laterals
prone incline DB rear delt raises
cable rear delt flyes
cable face pulls
prone incline DB face pulls


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 29, 2005)

*Chest*

Incline DB Press

tempo: 3-0-1
RI: 45secs

55 x 8
50 x 8
50 x 8

Flat DB Press

tempo: 3-0-1
RI: 45secs

50 x 8
55 x 8
65 x 8

Flat DB Flyes

tempo: 2-1-2
RI: 30secs

25 x 8
30 x 8
35 x 8

*Abs*

Decline twisting crunches

tempo: 1-0-1
RI: 60secs

1 x 25
1 x 25

Machine Crunches - Weighted

tempo: 1-0-1-2 (1 sec eccentric, 0 pause, 1sec on concentric, 2sec hold at top)
RI: 60secs

25 x failure
35 x failure

*Cardio* - 10 minutes moderate-HIIT training

I didn't do any tricep work today because i am switching bi day with tri day to make it Chest/bi/abs on sunday and back/tri on friday because my bi's were heavily fatigued from doing back and tri's from chest so a switch should enable me to do some direct work.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 31, 2005)

*Legs*

Squats - Dropsets

Tempo: 2-0-1
RI: 60secs

135 x 8 (warmup)
275 x 3
225 x 8
205 x 8
185 x 8
155 x 8 (tempo: 1-3-1 .. 1 ecc, 3 pause at bottom of squat, 1 conc)
135 x 8 (tempo: 1-3-1 .. 1 ecc, 3 pause at bottom of squat, 1 conc)

Leg Extensions

tempo: 3-0-1
RI: 45secs

115 x 8
140 x 8
155 x 8

Leg Curls

tempo: 2-0-1
RI: 45secs

55 x 8
65 x 8
75 x 8

SLDL's

tempo: 1-0-1
RI: 60secs

95 x 8
115 x 8
135 x 8

Standing Calf Raises

tempo: 2-0-2
RI: 60secs

100 x failure
140 x failure
180 x failure


----------



## Pylon (May 31, 2005)

nice w/o...

 drop squats!  Excellent!  I did those last week since my core wore out a little before my legs.  I love em!


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 31, 2005)

.. omg did someone FINALLY respond to my journal? Now i dont feel so alone posting my workouts with nobody giving me congrats for a good workout!

What do i need to do to gain popularity??


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 1, 2005)

*Shoulders*

Military Press

tempo: 2-0-1
RI: 60sec

95 x 10
85 x 10
75 x 10

Lateral Raises

tempo: 1-0-1
RI: 45secs

20 x 8
20 x 8
15 x 12

Reverse Pec Deck

tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 60secs

60 x 8
70 x 8
80 x 8

Dumbbell shoulder shrugs

tempo: x/x/x
RI: 30secs

55 x 15
65 x 15
75 x 15

*Abs*

Twisting decline crunches

1 x 20 (holding 25 pound plate)
1 x 20 (non-twisting - slower ROM and fully contracting at top - holding 25 pound plate)

Swiss Ball Crunches

1 x 30
1 x 30
1 x 30

Knee Raises

bw x 12
bw x 12
bw x 12


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 3, 2005)

*Back *

WG Pullups/CG Pullups

tempo: 2-0-1
RI: 45secs

bw x failure/bw x failure

Deadlifts

tempo: x/x/x
RI: 60secs

135 x 8 (warmup)
225 x 8
275 x 3
225 x 5
185 x 8
135 x 8

CG Lat Pulldowns

tempo: 2-2-1
RI: 45secs

60 x 10
80 x 10
100 x 10

Seated Cable Rows

tempo: 2-2-1
RI: 45secs

50 x 8
60 x 8
70 x 8

*Triceps*

CG Bench Press

tempo: x/x/x
RI: 30secs

135 x 8
135 x 8

2-hand rope pulldowns

tempo: 1-1-1
RI: 30secs

3 sets x 8 ( i didnt know the weight because i used a different machine and the numbers were random...went like 30, 35, 42.5, 50 .. but did not feel like that weight)


----------



## 99hawkins (Jun 5, 2005)

Confused a little here...



> 185 x 5



I really hope that doesn't mean you will do 5 sets of 185 reps??!!    Or ... does it?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 5, 2005)

Very impressive work, Shiz.  Well done!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 5, 2005)

99hawkins, no it's the other way around. I do 185 pounds for 5 reps.

pylon, thanks for commenting in my journal. You're the only one that does. I read everyone's elses journals, comment about them and give them good advice/congrats but they wont for me.


----------



## 99hawkins (Jun 5, 2005)

Shiznit

 Doh! Sorry man, I had a dumb moment! Yeah I understand now, weight x reps. Got it. How is the routine going for you?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 5, 2005)

it's going well. I like it.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 5, 2005)

*Chest*

Flat DB Press

tempo: 2-0-1
RI: 45secs

70 x 8 *PB*
65 x 7 (last rep failed - got stuck half way)
55 x 8

Incline DB Press

tempo: 2-0-1
RI: 45secs

50 x 8
45 x 8
40 x 8

Decline DB Press

tempo: 1-0-1
RI: 30secs

25 x 8
35 x 8
40 x 8

*Biceps*

Preacher Curls/Standing EZ Bar Curls Superset

45 x 8/55 x 10

Hammer Curls

40 x 10

*Abs*

Decline twisting crunches (weighted - holding 25 pound plate)

tempo: 1-0-1
RI: 60secs

1 x 25
1 x 25

Swiss Ball Crunches w/ medicine ball overhead

1 x 30
1 x 30

*Cardio* - 13 minutes HIIT training on treadmill

Good workout today. My bench seems to be getting stronger and i'm starting to get the hang of cardio. I dont hate it as much as i used to. I also gave decline DB press a try today and it wasn't that bad. It just has a short ROM.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Legs*

Squats

tempo: 1-2-1
RI: 60secs

135 x 8 (warmup)
225 x 8
185 x 10
155 x 12

Leg Press

tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 45secs

180 x 8 (calf pushes x 15)
270 x 8 (calf pushes x 12)
360 x 8

Leg Extensions

tempo: 2-2-1
RI: 30secs

115 x 8
140 x 8

Leg Curls

tempo: 1-1-1
RI: 30secs

55 x 10
75 x 10

Seated Leg Curls

tempo: x/x/x
RI: 30secs

90 x 8
110 x 8

SLDL's (dumbbell in each hand)

tempo: 1-1-1
RI: 45secs

30 x 8
40 x 8
45 x 8

Standing Calf Raises

tempo: 2-2-2
RI: 30secs

120 x failure
180 x failure

Somewhat of a shitty workout today. Right before i started, my legs were sort of cramped from heavy deadlifts last friday and cardio last sunday. As soon as i finished the 2 set of squats, i was out of breath and tired. However, i did finish it off strong.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Shoulders*

Seated DB Press

tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 60secs

30 x 8 (warmup)
50 x 8
45 x 8
40 x 8

Bent over laterals

tempo: 1-1-1
RI: 45secs

15 x 8
20 x 8
15 x 10

Frontal Raises

tempo: 1-1-1
RI: 30secs

20 x 8
25 x 8

Upright Rows

tempo: 1-2-1
RI: 30secs

60 x 8
70 x 8

*Abs*

Machine Crunches (weighted)

tempo: 1-2-1
RI: 30secs

25 x failure
35 x failure

Swiss Ball Crunches

tempo: 1-1-1
RI: 45secs

1 x 30
1 x 30


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 10, 2005)

*Back*

WG Pull-ups

tempo: x/x/x
RI: 45secs

1 x 10 (failure)
1 x 6 (failure)

WG Lat Pulldown

tempo: 1-2-1
RI: 45secs

60 x 8
80 x 8
100 x 6 (failed last 2 - dropped weight to 90 to finish it off)

Barbell Rows

tempo: 1-2-1
RI: 60secs

overhand/underhand grip

95 x 8 / 95 x 8
115 x 8 / 115 x 8

Just focused on the form here

CG Seated Rows

tempo: 2-2-1
RI: 60secs

50 x 8
60 x 8
80 x 8

Dumbbell Rows (each hand)

tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 30secs

50 x 8
50 x 8

*Triceps*

Dips

tempo: x/x/x

bw x failure (15)

Overhead tri extensions (both hands)

tempo: 1-1-1
RI: 30secs

30 x 8
35 x 8

Skull Crushers

tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 30secs

50 x 8
50 x 8

Took a break from deadlifts today. Glutes and legs were a little sore and i have work in a few hours so i didn't want my back to be dead. My work involves a lot of carrying and moving around heavy objects, etc.. as a part time job for the summer before i go off to college. It's a real pain when my lower back is hammered from lifting.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 10, 2005)

nice w/o man, why dont u try doing 1 hand tri extensions? the 1 handers are my fav tri exercise... i get a great pump from them


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 10, 2005)

ya, i used 2 hands today because i havent done them in a long time but i will be doing 1 hand tri extensions soon.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice w/o... Yeah, I understand the not doing deadlifts thing. My summer job involves scanning barcodes on CD, putting them in shipping envelopes, etc (LOTS of repetition)... You'd think the biggest pain would be the occassional papercut, but actually, after a couple hours of doing that your back and neck get to be a little sore.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 10, 2005)

thanks for the compliments guys, first time in a while.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 11, 2005)

well i couldnt get my workout done today since it was founders day today and had a few errands to run. Then everyone needed the car so im stuck here until 3 which is my best friends grad party and another party later on tonight. Hopefully ill avoid the alcohol. Tomorrow is my graduation and then the all night party so it's gonna be really fun but i will not be able to eat a lot and probably end up having like 2000 calories.   

I'll be back on track monday when my schedule is more flexible and i have more time to eat and lift.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 11, 2005)

Hehe, I know how that is. I basically had the same thing going on last week except I had a car, so getting to the gym wasn't a problem. Have fun .


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 11, 2005)

> Hehe, I know how that is. I basically had the same thing going on last week except I had a car, so getting to the gym wasn't a problem. Have fun



Lucky you. My dad and mom obviously have their own car. The third car my dad bought is shared between me, my older sister and younger brother since they both drive. I hate having to share it all the time because we constantly fight over when we have it and act like it's ours. Gas money is a big issue too since i always end up paying for it the majority of the time because i'm the only one that works and they dont even have a job yet. My dad wont let me buy my own car because he thinks i should save it for college and other important things later in life and thinks i dont need one. I'm just lucky my oldest sister is not home this summer (since she goes to school in San Diego) so 4 kids and 1 car would mean like hell all summer.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 11, 2005)

That sucks. I have two older sisters, but they're both gone right now. One's married and the other's been in Germany and Japan the last year and a half. Although, when she gets back cars might be a problem because my dad's using her old car since he's having mechanical problem with our van (it's like 12 years old, been driven pretty much every day).


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 11, 2005)

Lucky Me my sister's 7 years older.. i had a car all during grad week... and was never home.. and rarely worked out


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 13, 2005)

All right. I had a long, but fun weekend. Saturday i was at my friends graduation party all day and then went over another friends party before fireworks on founders day. I had a couple beers so it wasnt too bad. Sunday was the day of graduation. It was unbelievably hot outside (95 degrees) and everyone was soaking in sweat with pants and shirt on. It was a quick one so it was nice to get the diploma and we had mr kraft (owner of patriots) as a guest speaker. After that my family and i went out to eat at the 99 and i had a buffalo chicken sandwich as a cheat meal. I just ate so much because i missed the good taste. Went back to my friends house and this is where i absolutely killed my body. I had about 7 beers, got really drunk and didnt even eat for a good 10 hours or so. We had that all night party at the high school from 10pm - 5 am. I was so hungry and tired. It was very fun though, playing poker, riding the mechanical bull, being hypnotized, etc... Got home around 5:30 am and had protein shake and oats. Went to sleep and woke up around 12:30. I just had a bowl of cereal and protein shake so i need to get to the gym today and make up for my scheduled workout yesterday. Im finally free for this summer so now more bullshit and time to get focused. Back on track tomorrow dieting wise.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 13, 2005)

*Chest*

Flat DB Bench

tempo: 2-0-1
RI: 60secs

50 x 8 (warmup)
70 x 8
70 x 6
60 x 5 (last rep failed)
55 x 5 (last rep failed)

Incline DB Press

tempo: 2-0-1
RI: 45secs

45 x 8
45 x 8
40 x 8

DB Flyes

tempo: 2-1-2
RI: 30secs

30 x 8
35 x 8
30 x 10

*Biceps*

FLEX Curls

tempo: 3-0-3
RI: 45secs

65 x failure
75 x failure (dropped the 5's) finished off 65 x failure

*Abs*

Leg Raises

bw x 12
bw x 12

Swiss Ball Crunches

1 x 30
1 x 30

It was nice to get back in the gym after a long weekend of cheat meals, low calories, and too much alcohol. From now on forward, im going to be very strict in my training routine and diet until i go off to college. Once at college, it's going to basically be an on/off situation because of the 3 meals/day plan and other busy activities/workload. Hopefully, it'll work out.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 13, 2005)

looks like a good workout.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 14, 2005)

*Legs*

Squats

ATF
tempo: x/x/x
RI: 65secs

135 x 8 (warmup)
185 x 8

Parallel
tempo: 2-0-2
RI: 65secs

235 x 8
185 x 15
155 x 15

Seated Leg Press/Calf-pushes

tempo: 1-0-1
RI: 60secs

195 x 10/195 x failure
295 x 10 (calf-pushes 275 x failure)
395 x 10 (these were my first time doing them, 395 is the highest it goes and was fairly easy so ill stick with the 45 degree leg press)

Leg Extensions

tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 45secs

115 x 8
130 x 8
145 x 8

Leg Curls

tempo: 1-0-1
RI: 40secs

55 x 10
70 x 10
80 x 8

SLDL's

tempo: 1-0-1
RI: 45secs

95 x 8
115 x 8
145 x 8

Standing Calf Raises

tempo: 2-2-2
RI: 30secs

200 x failure
160 x failure
120 x failure

Stretch

It felt really good stretching those hamstrings. I was suprised that i could touch the floor keeping my legs straight because i am not a very flexible guy. I should start doing more stretching at the end of my workouts. They helped me walk better rather than stumble and push myself going up the stairs, lol.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 15, 2005)

why warm up with full squats and then just squat to parallel during worksets??

try slowing down the negative and the amount of time you are in the hole for squats and SLDLs if you want to build your legs up.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 15, 2005)

> why warm up with full squats and then just squat to parallel during worksets??
> 
> try slowing down the negative and the amount of time you are in the hole for squats and SLDLs if you want to build your legs up.



I've tried many different methods of trying to warmup my legs for the heaviest squats. What's the proper way, or how do you warm up? It seems like somedays my legs can go for 315 and other days i can barely do 275. Should i do another exercise before squats, or 5 minutes of cardio?

What do you suggest for the tempo's when im in the hole for squats and SLDL's?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Shoulders*

Seated single-arm DB presses (alternating each arm - one going up and other going down)

tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 45secs

20 x 12 (warmup)
30 x 8
40 x 8
50 x 4
45 x 4

Lateral Raises

tempo: 2-2-1
RI: 30secs

12 x 8
15 x 8
20 x 8

These felt great. I tried doing less weight with a slower tempo today and i was surprised that i felt the burn more than doing heavier weight with a faster tempo.

Face Pulls

tempo: 1-2-1
RI: 30secs

40 x 8
60 x 10
60 x 10

This was the first time i've tried these. I'm not sure if i was doing the form right as i was expermenting different positions of where to stand and how far apart i was supposed to stretch it out when i pull it up to my face. I did feel the back of my shoulders but does anyone know if there is a video that shows you how to do these?

BB Shoulder Shrugs

tempo: 1-2-1
RI: 45secs

145 x 12
225 x 12

*Forearms*

Reverse DB wrist curls / DB wrist curls superset

12 x 12 / 15 x 12
15 x 12 / 20 x 12

Plate Holds

1 x failure (54 seconds)

Pretty good workout today. My forearms were about to explode after that plate hold. I could have gone longer but my fingers couldn't keep up with it. This was probably the quickest workout i ever had in my life because i only had 40 minutes to finish since i had to get home for something that came up. I also didn't do abs today because i ran out of time.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 15, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I've tried many different methods of trying to warmup my legs for the heaviest squats. What's the proper way, or how do you warm up? It seems like somedays my legs can go for 315 and other days i can barely do 275. Should i do another exercise before squats, or 5 minutes of cardio?
> 
> What do you suggest for the tempo's when im in the hole for squats and SLDL's?




no, i am saying why warm up with full squats and then not do them for working sets?  why not just do full squats.

try anywhere from a 3-6 count negative and/or try sitting in the hole anywhere from 3-6 counts.....

1/6/1

or

6/0/1


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 17, 2005)

*Back*

WG Pullups

tempo: 1-1-1
RI: 45secs

bw x 10
bw x 6
bw x 3

Deadlifts

tempo: 1-0-1
RI: 60secs

135 x 8 (warmup)
185 x 5
225 x 5
315 x 1
205 x 5
155 x 8

WG Lat Pulldowns

tempo: 1-3-1
RI: 45secs

60 x 8
70 x 8
80 x 8

CG Seated Cable Rows

tempo: 2-2-1
RI: 30secs

60 x 8
70 x 8
80 x 8

DB Pullovers

tempo: 2-1-2
RI: 30secs

20 x 8
30 x 8
35 x 8

I was unsure of the form here. I didn't know how to properly position myself on the seat. First i had my back on the front end of the seat with my legs out and then i tried with my back on the back end of the seat (as if you were going to do the bench press). So then i put my back on the seat looking sideways so my legs and head were off the seat and it did feel good.

*Triceps*

CG Bench Press

tempo: x/x/x
RI: 30secs

135 x 8
135 x 10

2-hand rope pulldowns

tempo: 1-2-1
RI: 40secs

60 x 8
70 x 8
80 x 8

Dips

bw x 16 (failure)

Nice workout today. Deadlifts were shaky at the start because my left quad was very sore from squats last tuesday. It was weird.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 17, 2005)

do your pullovers with the same setup that you would use for your bench press.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 17, 2005)

> do your pullovers with the same setup that you would use for your bench press.



so i position myself like i would for a bench press with my feet down on the floor, or on the seat? Then when i pull it back (behind my head) do i fully extend my arms at lockout as far as i can go or with elbows slightly bent?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 17, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> so i position myself like i would for a bench press with my feet down on the floor, or on the seat? Then when i pull it back (behind my head) do i fully extend my arms at lockout as far as i can go or with elbows slightly bent?




feet on the floor.

elbows slightly bent.  Full ROM back.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 19, 2005)

*Chest*

Barbell Speed Bench (warmup)

tempo: x/x/x
RI: 30secs

135 x 8
135 x 8

Flat DB Bench

tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 60secs

70 x 8
65 x 6
55 x 7 (failed for 8)

I switched to DB's after warmups because i do not have a spotter to go heavy with BB

Incline DB Press

tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 45secs

50 x 8
45 x 7 (failed for 8)
40 x 8

Cable Crossovers

tempo: 1-2-1
RI: 40secs

40 x 8
50 x 8
60 x 8

DB Flyes

tempo: 2-1-2
RI: 30secs

30 x 8
35 x 8 

Just for a stretch

*Biceps*

FLEX Curls

tempo: 2-1-2
RI: 45secs

45 x failure
65 x failure

Hammer Curls

tempo: 1-1-1
RI: 30secs

30 x 6
30 x 6

Flexed Arm Hang

bw x failure (about 30-40 seconds)

If you don't know what this is, it's basically a chin-up but you hold that position for as long as you can until you start to lower and finally drop. I got this idea here....

http://www.fitstep.com/Misc/Newsletter-archives/issue33-biceps.htm

I felt weak today. I had to go to the gym about an hour after i got up (around 11 am) because i have to go to a cookout today so i was rushing through it and felt tired. I was failing short of my last rep which doesn't happen often. It was a good workout anyways.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 19, 2005)

for the speed work do less reps and more sets (2-3 reps x 8-10sets).  You are not going to be moving fast enough if you are doing that high of reps.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 19, 2005)

> for the speed work do less reps and more sets (2-3 reps x 8-10sets). You are not going to be moving fast enough if you are doing that high of reps.



I wasn't really aiming to do speed bench, just basically warm up a little. However, is there any significance to doing 8 sets of 3 reps doing speed bench? I mean thinking about it, i think it does nothing at all except to build endurance which i'm not really shooting for...just body building.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 19, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I wasn't really aiming to do speed bench, just basically warm up a little. However, is there any significance to doing 8 sets of 3 reps doing speed bench? I mean thinking about it, i think it does nothing at all except to build endurance which i'm not really shooting for...just body building.




how does 8 sets of 3 build endurance?  the whole idea is that 2-3 reps you can move as fast as possible and apply as much force as possible in order to work on your power.  Any more reps than that and the set is taking to long and not training your power threshold which has a time element to it.  The higher number of sets is an effort to maintain a certain amount of volume that you would normally have if you were training a different way...IE- 8 sets of 3 or 3 sets of 8 will both equate to 24 total reps.  However, they will lead to different phyisological effects if performed correctly.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 19, 2005)

So, at what percentage of my 1RM should i be performing the speed bench?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 19, 2005)

anyhwere from 60-75%


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 21, 2005)

*Warmup*

cardio - 4 minutes treadmill
light squats

*Legs*

Squats

tempo: 3-5-1
RI: 65secs

135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 6
205 x 6
135 x 10

omg, these were absolutely brutal in the hole. The weight is light for me but man, doing 205 with a 5 second count in the hole is a killer on my quads. I tried a different tempo change thanks to pfunk suggesting it.

Leg Press

tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 60secs

270 x 8
360 x 8
360 x 8

Calf-Pushes (leg press machine)

tempo: 2-1-2
RI: 30secs

180 x failure
180 x failure

These burned so bad i thought it was going to catch on fire.

One-legged Extensions (each leg)

tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 45secs

50 x 8 
60 x 8
70 x 7 (failed last rep for both)

Seated Leg Curls

tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 45secs

70 x 8
85 x 8
100 x 8

Lying Leg Curls

tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 45secs

50 x 8
60 x 8

I went light on these, i felt little tightness in my hammies.

SLDL's

tempo: 2-1-2
RI: 30secs

95 x 8
145 x 8

Standing Calf Raises

tempo: 2-1-2
RI: 20secs

100 x failure
140 x failure

Burn baby burn.

*Stretch*


----------



## P-funk (Jun 21, 2005)

Jesus, that squat tempo looks brutal!!  LMAO.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 21, 2005)

> Jesus, that squat tempo looks brutal!! LMAO.



ya it definetly was, i was surprised that even with light weight...it was still very difficult because my legs were about to collapse each time i try to get up from the hold position. Next time i do squats, im thinking about doing 1-6-1 so the eccentric part wont tire me out.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 21, 2005)

yea, I do it at a 1/6/1 tempo.  that pause is killer.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 21, 2005)

how much weight do you usually do for squats with a 1-6-1 tempo and whats your max for a 1-1-1 tempo? Just wanna see if there is a big difference.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 22, 2005)

*Shoulders*

Military Press

tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 45secs

75 x 8
85 x 8
105 x 6

I breezed right through the first two sets. Usually i get tired as i complete 6 reps but it was rather easy today.

Standing Laterals

tempo: 2-3-1
RI: 45secs

15 x 8
15 x 8
20 x 8

Some guy in his 40's was next to me and he asked me what i was doing and said "Is that a 3 second hold or something?" I told him that the exercise is called laterals and asked him if he was familiar with the tempo (ecc, static, conc). He nodded his head not having a clue what i was talking about and then i explained to him how it worked and it's usually used for advanced bodybuilders. After that, he copied the same thing i was doing and told me "wow, my shoulders have never burned this crazy than ever before". I told him that you should never do the same thing every week and that your muscles adapt to it so you need to change it up frequently, etc..lol i felt like it was my first day as a personal trainer teaching this guy this stuff. It felt good though that someone was actually interested.

Machine seated row (posterior delts)

tempo: 2-2-1
RI: 30secs

90 x 8
110 x 8
130 x 8

These were easy for my first time. Does anyone have any other recommended exercises for the posterior delts? 

DB Shrugs

tempo: 1-2-1
RI: 30secs

55 x 12
70 x 12

*Forearms*

DB Wrist Curls

15 x 15
20 x 12

Reverse DB Wrist Curls

12 x 12
10 x 12

*Abs*

Twisting Decline Situps

tempo: 1-1-1
RI: 30secs

1 x 20
1 x 20 (weighted - holding 25 pound plate)
1 x 20 (weighted - holding 25 pound plate)

Swiss Ball Crunches

tempo: 1-2-1
RI: 30secs

bw x 30
bw x 30
bw x 30

Does anyone think im doing too much volume for shoulders? I heard that 6-8 sets is enough for shoulders?

Also, friday is my last workout for back/bi's and then i am taking a week off. I am planning on starting a new routine and ive been thinking about either P/RR/S or Westside. Could anyone help me out with routines that i may not know of (other than P/RR/S and Westside) as my goal is to be a bodybuilder? I'd appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 22, 2005)

Unless you modify it, Westside isn't the best routine for bodybuilding.  It's geared more for Powerlifting.  For bodybuilding, there's P/RR/S, Max-OT, German Volume Training (GVT) to name a few.  P-funk will probably be able to rattle off several more.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 22, 2005)

I think your volume for shoulders is fun as long as that's the only direct work you do in one week.

 As far as routines go, there's a ton out there. ArchAngel mention HIT which I might try when I start college. From what I understand it's basically very low RI's and you're basically going to failure on most of the sets with *relatively* light weight. I think it'll be good for me being crunched for time next year.

 As for P/RR/S, I've really been enjoying it, if you have the time I'd go for it. Westside I've also heard very good things about as far as gaining strength goes.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks for the advice guys

Sean - could you give me some info about HIT and P/RR/S? Any sites i can look at so i can study it a little bit and write down a routine i want to do. Thanks


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 22, 2005)

I don't really have any links to P/RR/S. Mostly gwcaton and archangel helped me out with it until I understood what it was and gw basically had to keep telling me what was wrong with my routine.

  A while back Arch gave me some material about HIT in my journal, here are the links: http://www.drweitz.com/scientific/hit.htm

  and http://www.bullz-eye.com/furci/2001/0318qa01.htm

 another one http://www.baye.com/


 The first one seems like it's a little negative towards HIT, and the second one isn't really that in depth. I'm sure you could run a google search and turn up with more.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 22, 2005)

sean, HIT looks pretty interesting. I'll give it some thought.

I found another P/RR/S that gopro had been doing and searched some old threads.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=12761  (scroll down to the 2nd post and click on each body part)

Have you ever tried his way of P/RR/S ? I might do his but i'll do some more research and look at arch's and gwcaton's journal.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 22, 2005)

More or less, the w/o's posted by GoPro, there, are pretty much what I do. There are minor differences like different exercises, and a slightly different rep scheme during rep range week.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Back*

WG Pullups

tempo: x/x/x
RI: 45secs

bw x 12
bw x 6

Deadlifts

tempo: 1-1-1
RI: 60secs

135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 5
315 x 0 (grip failed - sweaty hands)
275 x 2
185 x 8

CG Lat Pulldowns

tempo: 3-1-1
RI: 45secs

60 x 8
80 x 8
100 x 8

CG Seated Row

tempo: 2-2-1
RI: 30secs

50 x 8
70 x 8
90 x 8

DB Rows (each arm)

tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 30secs

55 x 6
55 x 6

*Triceps*

1-hand tricep extension (each hand)

tempo: 1-1-1
RI: 45secs

20 x 8
30 x 8

Skull Crushers

tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 30secs

50 x 8
50 x 8

Dips

bw x 12

Today was my last workout, i'm taking next week off. I have a really busy weekend and some golf tourny's next week. When i come back, i am probably going to do gopro's P/RR/S routine. I'll look into it.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice w/o Shiz, your deads seem amazing to me at this point, it's gonna take me a while to build up to that weight. Have fun on your week off.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 24, 2005)

> 315 x 0 (grip failed - sweaty hands)


Time to invest in some chalk bro. That's the absolute best thing I did to improve my deadlift.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 24, 2005)

Lots of gyms don't allow it .


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 24, 2005)

shiz try doin overhand grip deads for a month, then switch to alternating grip... made a HUGE difference for me


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 24, 2005)

> Time to invest in some chalk bro. That's the absolute best thing I did to improve my deadlift.



my gym does not have chalk and does not allow it. Should i get straps instead? Will it help me at all?



> shiz try doin overhand grip deads for a month, then switch to alternating grip... made a HUGE difference for me



Does it really help that much? Ive been using right overhand and left underhand. I've thought about doing overhand deads but i wasnt sure if that was going to help much. I'll give it a try. I'm amazed you can do 495 without chalk or straps at all. I know i can do a lot more but the grip is what's preventing me from going heavier.



> Nice w/o Shiz, your deads seem amazing to me at this point, it's gonna take me a while to build up to that weight. Have fun on your week off.



thanks sean, it may be amazing to you but it's not really amazing to me.    I know i can do more but the grip is just killin me. You are doing well with deads too, youl get there soon enough.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 24, 2005)

> Does it really help that much? Ive been using right overhand and left underhand. I've thought about doing overhand deads but i wasnt sure if that was going to help much. I'll give it a try. I'm amazed you can do 495 without chalk or straps at all. I know i can do a lot more but the grip is what's preventing me from going heavier.


yup it most certainly does help. I used to never use alternating grip, in fact i only used overhand, probably for 2-3 months...then i saw my dad doing alternating. The next week i did alternating I was like damn this shit is easy and starting adding more weight.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 24, 2005)

Speaking of grip on deads... I've always been using right underhand and left overhand, I wonder if that makes any difference, or if it's just more preference at that point. (I am right handed)


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 24, 2005)

> Speaking of grip on deads... I've always been using right underhand and left overhand, I wonder if that makes any difference, or if it's just more preference at that point. (I am right handed)



i'm right handed as well. I have always used right overhand left underhand. I am going to give the double overhand a try for a month and then alternate between overhand-underhand grips. I need to work on my gripping to be able to lift heavier weight.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 24, 2005)

Grip isn't a problem yet for the weight I'm doing on deads, but it is a problem for shrugs around 225, so at some point I'll have to work on it.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 24, 2005)

ya, same for me. 225 for 8-10 reps is the highest i can go. I need to work on my grip big time.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 27, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Speaking of grip on deads... I've always been using right underhand and left overhand, I wonder if that makes any difference, or if it's just more preference at that point. (I am right handed)



You need to switch the grip every other time, because it brings different muscles into the lift(back/arms).  You dont want to develop your back and arms unevenly.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 27, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> my gym does not have chalk and does not allow it. Should i get straps instead? Will it help me at all?


 Straps make your grip weaker. Is your grip a problem because your hands sweat? That's why I started using chalk. Maybe you could just use gloves or something.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 28, 2005)

my hands dont normally sweat at all. It was just very hot and humid that day so it was hard to grip the bar...especially since the weight for deads has been going up. I know i can do more than 315 because i can get the bar off the ground easily but it's the grip that prevents me from completing it. I'll give it a couple more tries and if it doesnt work, fuck it im using chalk.

Where can i buy chalk?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 28, 2005)

it's so fucking boring taking a week off. I want to get in the gym badly. I have been looking at some routines and i think i am going to try gopro's P/RR/S program. I will begin this sunday with my routine like this

sunday: chest/delts/abs
monday: off
tuesday: quads/hams/calves
wednesday: bis/tris/forearms/
thursday: off
friday: lats/traps/low back/abs
saturday: off

POWER: 4-5 MINUTES
REP RANGE: 2-3MINUTES
SHOCK: CARDIOVASCULAR RECOVERY

*CHEST* 

week 1: power
-dumbell bench press...3 x 4-6
-incline press...3 x 4-6
-weighted dips...2 x 4-6

week 2: rep range
-incline dumbell press...3 x 6-8
-bench press...3 x 8-10
-flye...2 x 10-12

week 3: shock
-superset...cable crossover/incline smith press...1-2 x 8-10 reps each
-superset...incline flye/dips...1 x 8-10 reps each
-dropset...machine bench press...1 x 8-10, drop 6-8, drop 6-8 optional

*Delts*

week 1: power

-military press...2-3 x 4-6
-upright row...2-3 x 4-6
-"cheat" lateral...2 x 4-6

week 2: rep range

-single arm dumbell press...2 x 6-8
-bent lateral...2-3 x 8-10
-cable side lateral...2 x 10-12

week 3: shock

-seated side lateral/hammer machine press superset...1-2 x 8-10
-reverse pec deck/WG upright row superset...1-2 x 8-10
-cable front raise dropset...1 x 6-8, drop 6-8, drop 6-8 optional

*Legs*

week 1: power

-squats...3 x 4-6
-leg press...3 x 4-6
-single leg extension...2 x 4-6
-lying leg curl...3 x 4-6
-stiff deadlift...2-3 x 4-6

week 2: rep range

-leg extension...2 x 8-10
-hack squat...3 x 10-12
-one legged leg press...3 x 12-15
-lying leg curl...2 x 6-8
-stiff deadlift...2 x 8-10
-single leg curl or seated leg curl...1-2 x 10-12

week 3: shock

-superset: leg extension/front squat...1-2 x 8-10 each
-superset: leg extension/sissy squat or leg press...1-2 x 8-10 each
-dropset: lunge...1 x 8-10, drop, 8-10
-superset: leg curl seated or lying/toes pointed hyperextension...1-2 x 8-10 each
-dropset: single leg curl...1-2 x 8-10, drop, 8-10

*Arms*

week 1: power

-barbell curl...2 x 4-6
-preacher curl...2 x 4-6
-hammer curl...1-2 x 4-6
-CG bench press...3 x 4-6
-skull crush...2 x 4-6
-single arm dumbell extension...1-2 x 4-6

week 2: rep range

-alternating dumbell curl...2 x 6-8
-cable curl...2 x 8-10
-concentration curl...1-2 x 10-12
-weighted dip...3 x 6-8
-pushdown...2 x 8-10
-kickback...1-2 x 10-12

week 3: shock

-ez bar curl/CG chin superset...1 x 6-10 each
-preacher curl/reverse curl superset...1 x 6-10 each
-DROPSET cable single arm curl...1 x 6-10, drop 6-10
-pushdown/CG bench press superset...1-2 x 6-10 each
-reverse grip pushdown/incline overhead extension superset...1-2 x 6-10 each
-DROPSET weighted bench dip...1 x 8-10, drop 8-10

*Back*

POWER:week 1
-rack deadlift...3 x 3-6
-bent row...3 x 4-6
-weighted chin...2-3 x 4-6
-CG seated row...2-3 x 4-6

REP RANGE:week 2
-CG weighted chin...2 x 6-8
-WG T-Bar row...2 x 8-10
-dumbell row...2 x 10-12
-pullover...2 x 12-15

SHOCK:week 3
-pullover/WG pulldown superset...1-2 x 8-10 each
-stiff arm pulldown/reverse grip bent row...1-2 x 8-10 each
-CG seated pully row dropset...1 x 6-8, drop, 6-8, drop, 6-8


So what do you guys think? Give me some feedback, suggestions, changes. I'll be happy to hear what you have to say.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 28, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Where can i buy chalk?



http://www.prowriststraps.com/weight_lifting_chalk_powerlifting_chalk


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 28, 2005)

20-25 bucks?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 28, 2005)

go to ironmind.com.  it is cheaper there I think.

I think power-systems.com also sells it cheap. 

Or go to an arts supply store and buy some.


For $20-25 you will not have to by chalk for a real real real real real real real real long time!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 28, 2005)

Yea, that shit lasts forever.  prrs!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 28, 2005)

> prrs!!!



whats that supposed to mean?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 28, 2005)

Don't mind Jake, he just has something against P/RR/S ...


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 2, 2005)

Alright, im anxious to get back in the gym tomorrow and start my new routine. I have modified it a little bit and i will be doing RR/P/RR/S. The reason i am adding double RR's is because i am specifically training for hypertrophy, i want to build like a bodybuilder. I dont really care as much for strength/powerlifting. I have switched some exercises around so you'll see once I post my workouts. I will be doing RR for Chest/Delts tomorrow.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, that shit lasts forever.  prrs!!!




yea, the chalk lasts forever.....Luckily so does P/RR/S.  You never need to do another program!!  It is all you need!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 2, 2005)

what are you saying P? Do you mean that i only need to do P/RR/S forever? If so, why?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> what are you saying P? Do you mean that i only need to do P/RR/S forever? If so, why?




gopro does.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 2, 2005)

i plan on doing this routine for 9-12 weeks...then i think im going to do the push/pull/leg split ... come on dude, your style!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> i plan on doing this routine for 9-12 weeks...then i think im going to do the push/pull/leg split ... come on dude, your style!




lol, I am not knocking.  I am just giving you shiznit.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 3, 2005)

*Rep Range: Chest/Delts*

*Chest*

Flat BB Bench

tempo: 1-0-1
RI: 60secs

135 x 10
155 x 10
155 x 8

Incline DB Bench

tempo: 2-0-1
RI: 60secs

50 x 8
50 x 8
45 x 8

Flyes

tempo: 2-1-2
RI: 45secs

20 x 12
25 x 12

*Delts*

Single arm dumbbell press (each arm)

tempo: 1-1-1
RI: 60secs

25 x 8
30 x 8
35 x 8

Lateral Raises

tempo: 2-2-1
RI: 40secs

15 x 10
15 x 10

Reverse Pec Deck

tempo: 2-0-1
RI: 45secs

50 x 12
70 x 12

*Abs*

Leg Raises

tempo: 1-0-1
RI: 30secs

bw x 15
bw x 15

Swiss Ball Crunches

tempo: 1-2-1
RI: 30secs

bw x 20
bw x 20

First time back in the gym after a week off. It was a decent workout. I couldn't put up the numbers i normally do but that's fine. I am probably going to stick to flat DB benchin from now on because i cant go as heavy on BB without a spotter (i was the only one at my gym today in the free weight room). I felt pumped after the reverse pec deck and abs. Looking forward to legs tomorrow.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 4, 2005)

Ok, before i post my workout...i gotta tell you my story. Last night, my best friend called around 7 to ask me to come to his friends party (they are from xavarian high school, a D1 school and i go to foxboro high school so i didnt know anyone except my friend). I was skeptical at first because i knew it was a big party with lots of alcohol and i had LEG day the following day. I said fuck it because you only live once so i drove out there which took about 30 minutes. I had a blast there, lots of hot girls and about 20-30 people drinking our asses off playing all sorts of games and shit. It was a really fun party unlike any other ive been to. I drove home to my friends house at 5:30 in the morning and slept over. Woke up at 11:30 am and had eggs and milk only. Then i went home and realized the gym closed at 1:00 today because of the holiday. Well, i only had an hour to workout and i felt ok so i drove there quickly and had 50 minutes to get my leg workout done.

So without further ado...

*Legs*

ATF Squats/Leg Press *Superset*

135 x 8 / 180 x 8
135 x 8 / 270 x 8
185 x 8 / 360 x 8
135 x 15 / 270 x 15

I sped right through this shit. Didnt care about tempo and all because i didnt have much time. I would do squats first, then walk right over to leg press and complete that and then take a 1 minute break...repeat.

Leg Extensions

tempo: 2-0-1
RI: 30secs

115 x 8
130 x 8
145 x 8

My quads were so sore after the last set. I could barely walk and people were giving me strange looks because they thought i was crazy.

Lying Leg Curls

tempo: 2-0-1
RI: 45secs

50 x 8
60 x 8
70 x 8

SLDL's

tempo: 1-0-1
RI: 60secs

95 x 8
145 x 8
165 x 6

Right before i started these, i felt very dizzy and lightheaded. I still felt hungover from the night before and didnt have a lot of food and water before my workout. I sucked it up and went through these...shaking like a mofo. Right after i finished, i just laid down on the bench for 2 minutes. People were wondering if i was ok because i could tell by their looks and thought i was trying to kill myself.

Standing Calf Raises

140 x failure 

I fishished it off by going all out on these until complete failure. I stumbled over to the floor and started stretching. I knew i felt something in my stomach to i quickly went to the locker room.

When i got to my locker, i sat down on the bench for a good 10 minutes. I had my protein shake and that's where i was about to bust. I ran to the toilet and thought i was gunna puke. I kept taking big breaths trying to hold it in (I hate puking) .. so i was lucky i didnt have to puke after all. Went back to the bench and sat for another 10 minutes (it was 1:10 already and i was the last one there) .. the manager was gettin pissed so i had to get my stuff and leave.

I am never, i repeat, never doing an intense workout like this after hammering myself the night before. This definetly taught me a lesson.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Rep Range - Bi's/Tri's/Forearms*

*Biceps*

Alternating Dumbbell Curls 

tempo: 1-0-1
RI: 45secs

30 x 8
35 x 8

Cable Curls

tempo: 3-0-1
RI: 45secs

65 x 10
90 x 10

Just experimenting with the weight. First time doing these in a while so i will up the weight.

Concentration Curls (each arm)

tempo: 2-0-2

20 x 10

*Triceps*

Dips

RI: 30secs

bw x 10 (tempo: 1-0-1)
bw x 10 (tempo: 3-0-1)
bw x 10 (tempo: 1-0-3)

V-Bar Pushdowns

tempo: 2-0-1
RI: 30secs

70 x 10
100 x 10

Kickbacks

tempo: 1-0-1

15 x 10

First time i've ever done these. Really killed my tri's.

*Forearms*

Reverse BB Curls/DB Wrist Curls *Superset*

45 x 10/20 x 12
55 x 10/25 x 12

Plate Holds (45 pound plate)

1 x failure (65 seconds)

Flexed Arm Hang

bw x failure (30-35 seconds)

Just for a pump to end it

This was a good workout, but very boring. These are all basically isolation exercises, no compound work. I am dissapointed that this is how gopro's routine goes but i think i'll ride it out. I got back day on friday so deadlifts is waiting. Another thing that was funny today was when i got to the gym, every single guy was either doing bench press, any type of curls, or talking. It was ridiculous. I was pissed that today was an arm day because i felt like i was "copying them" by showing off with my ego because everyone else was doing curls. Nobody every works their legs or back.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> *Rep Range - Bi's/Tri's/Forearms*
> 
> *Biceps*
> 
> ...




why not just do biceps with chest and tri's with back if it is boring to train them alone?  I always hated just training arms.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 6, 2005)

> why not just do biceps with chest and tri's with back if it is boring to train them alone? I always hated just training arms.



I've always done bi's on chest day and tri's on back day during my previous 2 routines. But gopro's routine goes like this 

chest/shoulders/abs
quads/hams/calves
bi's/tri's/forearms
back/abs

So...i just wanted to experiment it this week and after friday, i think i will either change it up a little bit or go for a different routine. Lately i have been thinking a lot about the upper/lower/leg split pfunk. I just dont know how to incorporate exercises so i am targeting all muscles. Like if i set up a workout for monday (upper), what exercises should i do and how will i know what to do the next time i do upper? See what i'm saying? If you had time, i would love for you to give me a routine to do for that day and i'll go do it..(like u do for ivonne). You know everything.

I may even follow up on your old journal when you were doing the upper/lower/leg split and just copy it with a few minor changes such as tempo/weight/reps etc...what do you think?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 6, 2005)

I always used to train Tris with Chest and Bi's with Back and recently switched to a 4 days split with arms on their own day w/ shoulders and I like it a lot better. My arms + shoulders aren't fatigued from compound movements this way.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 6, 2005)

Have you ever tried bi's with chest and tri's with back? It's easier that way since it's the opposite and the compound exercises dont really hit them as much.

Like bench press dont hit your bi's as much as tri's and WG pulldowns dont hit your tri's as much as your bi's so i switched it around and it worked.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 6, 2005)

Yeah, I know, but I have never tried it like that... It'll probably be a good idea when I try HIT during college though.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2005)

I know what you are saying.  Scroll through my old journals and there are lots of examples.  I am about to go to bed but I will be back tomorrow.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Back*

NG Pullups (pronated)

tempo: 2-1-1

bw x 12

Deadlifts

tempo: n/a
RI: 65secs

135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 5
275 x 3
225 x 5
185 x 6

god, it was good to do deadlifts again after last week off. Doing 275 was easy, i could have easily surpassed my 315 mark but took it easy. 

CG Pulldowns/CG Seated Row *Superset*

RI: 25secs

80 x 8/60 x 8 (tempo: 1-0-1)
90 x 8/70 x 8 (tempo: 3-0-1)
100 x 8/70 x 6, dropped to 60 + 2 (tempo: 2-3-1)

My arms were really fatigued on the last set. Had to decrease weight to finish it off. 

Dumbbell Pullovers

tempo: 2-1-2
RI: 30secs

30 x 10
40 x 10

*Abs*

Swiss Ball Crunches

bw x 30
bw x 30
bw x 30 (holding medicine ball behind head)

Good workout. I love back day. I have been thinking about dropping the p/rr/s routine because i don't really like it. I may decide to do a push/pull/leg routine or go back to my old routine and just play around with the tempo/RI/weights/reps/exercises , etc...


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 10, 2005)

ok, i decided to ditch the p/rr/s routine because it's just not working out. I am going back to my old routine and just playing around with variables such as tempo/rep/weight/RI..etc.

My routine will be like this

chest/bi/abs
legs
shoulders/abs/forearms
back/tri

I am going to be using that routine and start looking at some pull/push/leg routines to see if i like it and might consider trying it out.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 10, 2005)

*Chest*

Flat DB Bench

tempo: 2-0-1
RI: 45secs

60 x 6
80 x 1 
70 x 8 (took me like 10 seconds to get the last rep up)
60 x 7 (last rep failed)

I tried to go for 80 today. It felt 10x heavier than 70's so i was surprised. It was hard to set it up because my form was shaky as i started it but got 1 rep anyways.

Smith Machine Incline Press

tempo: 1-0-1
RI: 35secs

95 x 8
135 x 8
175 x 3

I know it's the smith machine. Just wanted to try something different.

Cable Crossovers

tempo: 2-2-1
RI: 30secs

50 x 8
55 x 8
60 x 8

I did different variations for each set like standing up straight and then bending over more...u get the idea

Flyes

tempo: 2-1-2
RI: 25secs

25 x 10
30 x 10

*Biceps*

BB Curls

tempo: 3-0-2
RI: 15secs

45 x 15 (Wide Grip)
65 x 10 (Neutral Grip)

Pretty good workout, felt pumped. I only did 2 sets of bi's and no ab work because i already did bi's last wednesday and did a little work on friday (back day) as well as abs when i was doing the p/rr/s routine so i didn't want to overtrain.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Hamstrings*

Seated Leg Curls

tempo: 2-0-1
RI: 30secs

50 x 8 (warmup)
90 x 8
110 x 6

Lying Leg Curls

tempo: 3-0-1
RI: 45secs

55 x 8
70 x 8
50 x 8 (tempo: 2-1-2)

SLDL's

tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 45secs

95 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 6

*Quads*

ATF Squats

RI: 65secs

135 x 8 (warmup)
155 x 8 (tempo: 1-0-1)
185 x 8 (tempo: 2-4-1)
225 x 6 (tempo: 2-1-1)

I love to mix up the tempo's during squats. Great killer for my legs.

Leg Press

RI: 60secs

270 x 8 (tempo: x/x/x - constant tension, never locking out)
360 x 8 (tempo: 2-1-1)
270 x 8 (tempo: x/x/x - constant tension, never locking out)
180 x 20 ( i went all out on this, doing as many as i can without stopping. By the time i got to 17 reps, i paused for 5 seconds then finished the last 3)

*Calves*

Calf Pushes (on leg press machine)

tempo: 2-1-2
RI: 30secs

180 x 15
180 x 12

Standing Calf Raises

tempo: 2-1-2
RI: 20secs

120 x failure
140 x failure

I'm pleased with this workout. I decided to do hammy's first today so that i don't completely neglect it because i'm usually not 100% focused after doing quads first. I could barely walk after doing calves and once again, had to sit down and stretch while catching my breath. Worst part is i have work tonight, ack.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 12, 2005)

Nice w/o. On your leg press, is the machine the typical kind where you push the weight up at a 45 degree angle, or is it the kind where you push your body up with the weight?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 12, 2005)

thanks sean. The leg press is the 45 degree angle one. Looks like this (on the left)


There is also another leg press machine in my gym that i rarely use. You push up your body weight. The reason why i dont is because it only goes up to 375 and i can do that for 8 reps easily.

Looks like this...(on the right)

Well, im off to work. Be back later.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 12, 2005)

any reason as to why you do both squats and leg press?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 13, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> any reason as to why you do both squats and leg press?



uhh..i dont know? Why is something wrong with that? The only thing i ever do for quads are squats, leg press, lunges (rarely), and leg extensions. I just like to really blast my legs, unless you give me a reason otherwise.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 13, 2005)

*Shoulders*

Standing BB Overhead Press

tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 45secs

45 x 8 (warmup)
45 x 8 (warmup)
75 x 8
85 x 8
95 x 6

Reverse Pec Deck

tempo: 2-2-1
RI: 30secs

60 x 8
70 x 8
60 x 8

My arms were fatigued after the second set, it was tough to hold it for 2 seconds at the contracted part so i dropped the weight.

Lateral Raise/Frontal Raise *Superset*

RI: 25secs

15 x 8/15 x 8 (tempo: 2-1-1)
20 x 8/20 x 8 (tempo: x/x/x - cheating reps)
12 x 8/12 x 8 (tempo: 3-3-1)

The last set was brutal. The 3 second hold at the top really killed it and it was so hard to hold it for the last few reps.

DB Shoulder Shrugs

tempo: 1-1-1
RI: 30secs

65 x 12
70 x 12

*Abs*

Weighted Twisting Decline Crunches

RI: 20secs

bw x 20
25 x 15
25 x 15

Swiss Ball Crunches

RI: 20secs

bw x 30
bw x 30

*Forearms*

Wrist Curls (each hand)

15 x 12
20 x 12

Reverse BB Curls

45 x 10
45 x 10

COC - i just gripped these until my forearms were absolutely shot.

I went to the 99 restaurant with my brother after the gym and had a big turkey burger and baked potato. It was the first time i have ever tried one and it was so good. I need to buy those at a grocery store somewhere. Does anyone know if shaws or stop n shop has them?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 13, 2005)

ok, i put some pictures up. This is me after roughly 5 months training. Please dont bash me or anything. I still have a long way to go, but i am pleased with my progress so far. I look bigger when i take a picture of myself than when i look in the mirror.

btw, i took some leg shots but they didn't come out well. I used a shitty cell phone with horrible quality but i will be getting a digital camera soon...maybe.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 13, 2005)

where are the pics??


----------



## P-funk (Jul 13, 2005)

I see them now...

Lookin' good man.  Traps and delts look great.  You need to learn to pose from your back more or atleast flare your lats and make your back look more impressive.  When you just stand there and don't flex it doesn't show you off well enough.

Great work all a round.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 13, 2005)

^^ They're in his gallery (bah, you found em  ). Nice progress Shiz, I can definately tell a difference in these new ones from your old one.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I see them now...
> 
> Lookin' good man.  Traps and delts look great.  You need to learn to pose from your back more or atleast flare your lats and make your back look more impressive.  When you just stand there and don't flex it doesn't show you off well enough.
> 
> Great work all a round.



hey thanks for the feedback. My bro and i were having trouble learning how to pose. (He's reg56) if you didnt know. We kept posing in different ways to see what looks the best. It was really hard and we even got a little sore after flexing too much. When he was trying to do his back pose, i kept saying "try this and that like what pfunk did" because i remember lookin at how you posed your back picture. haha


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 13, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> ^^ They're in his gallery (bah, you found em  ). Nice progress Shiz, I can definately tell a difference in these new ones from your old one.



thanks sean, ya i saw the improvements too. But like you said, i am nowhere near i want to be. I want to be freakin massive.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 13, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> hey thanks for the feedback. My bro and i were having trouble learning how to pose. (He's reg56) if you didnt know. We kept posing in different ways to see what looks the best. It was really hard and we even got a little sore after flexing too much. When he was trying to do his back pose, i kept saying "try this and that like what pfunk did" because i remember lookin at how you posed your back picture. haha




oh, your bro is reg....cool....lol, I was looking at his pics before you posted yours and actually thinking that he looked a little like you.  It is all starting to come together now.  Well, you both are doing awsome.  Do you train together?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> oh, your bro is reg....cool....lol, I was looking at his pics before you posted yours and actually thinking that he looked a little like you.  It is all starting to come together now.  Well, you both are doing awsome.  Do you train together?



We dont look alike at all. I'm tall and skinny. Hes about 5'8 and a pretty good mesomorph. We used to train together but now we don't because he goes to the gym so early in the morning. Not only that, he trains differently doing football style training like cleans, squats, bench, deadlifts, etc.. only because he has to build up his strength. I'm more of a BB type of guy as i just do bodyparts only. It was nice to train together since we each had a spot (and made fun of fools who had no clue what they were doing) but our schedules and training styles just doesn't work out.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 13, 2005)

another thing p. How do you flare out your back? like where do you position your hands and like your shoulders? Similar to what you did in your avatar?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 13, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> another thing p. How do you flare out your back? like where do you position your hands and like your shoulders? Similar to what you did in your avatar?




use this article with media player files on how to do the mandatory poses.....

posing


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 15, 2005)

*Back*

WG Lat Pulldowns

tempo: 1-1-1
RI: 20secs

60 x 8
60 x 8

Pullups - target # of reps 15

RI: 20secs

WG Pullups (pronated)

bw x 6 (tempo: 2-1-1)

CG Pullups (supinated)

bw x 6 (tempo: 1-1-1)

WG Pullups (pronated) 

bw x 3 (tempo: 2-2-1)

i was shaking like a mofo on the last rep, took me a good 5 seconds to get up

Seated Cable Row - long straight bar

RI: 30secs

60 x 8 (medium supinated - palms up grip x tempo: 3-2-1) 
70 x 8 (medium pronated - palms down grip x tempo: 3-2-1)
70 x 8 (Wide grip, pull to chest x tempo: 2-2-1)

Bent over BB Rows

tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 45secs

135 x 8 (over hand grip)
135 x 8 (underhand grip)
135 x 4 (right over, left under grip) + 4 (right under, left over grip)

tempo: 2-2-1

95 x 4 (overhand grip) + 4 (underhand grip)

DB Pullovers

tempo: 2-1-2
RI: 30secs

30 x 10
35 x 10

*Triceps*

Seated single arm Dumbbell tricep extension (each hand)

tempo: 2-1-2
RI: 20secs

20 x 8
25 x 8
35 x 8 (both arms together)

Rope Pressdowns

tempo: 1-2-1
RI: 25secs

85 x 8
90 x 8
100 x 8 (flat bar)

Dips

bw x failure (12 reps)

Call me crazy, but i love to change up the tempo ranges, grip handles, RI, etc, etc...I just wanted to give it a try and i loved it. It really keeps my body guessing and i got a good workout out of it. I skipped deadlifts today because my legs were way too sore to even bend down. My right calf is making me limp as i walk so i focused a lot on rows and pullups today.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 16, 2005)

Tired of it. People always jokingly making fun of me because i eat the same foods everyday, call me a boring person and so skeptical. "Go eat your tuna" they said on a pizza night. "You're not going to get fat, you only live once" ... blah blah blah. "Always drinking water". Why are people so fucking ignorant. Seriously, leave me alone. Why does everyone care what kind of life style i (we) live. Mind your own damn business. Society isn't created for everyone to be the same. I've tried explaining everything, just doesn't work. They tune out or call me crazy, or better yet still don't understand a damn word i said. Worst part of all, even some of my relatives (most of all, my dad) bitch about everything. "What happened to you, you used to eat everything all the time. Now you're eating the same shit everyday. Ridiculous. You don't need to eat meat all the time. You're taking it too far. I didnt buy doritos and pizza for them to sit in the fridge all day." I have told him a 1000 times i dont need that shit, buy the good stuff but he still doesnt listen so i dont even bother with it anymore.

Once again, i ignore every fucking comment they say...but i had to get that off my chest (sorry for being bitchy). Just cant wait til i'm on my own and show the fools that all my hard work will pay off. 10 years from now, look at me...and now look at you. Those will be my exact words.

Anyone else get this bs? I hope you dont.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 16, 2005)

Damn dude, that sucks.... I don't really get any of that from my friends or relatives (although, 3 of the friends I hang out with are "bodybuilders"), but sometimes when we all go out to eat together I'm a little hesitant, but you really can't let bodybuilding take over your life. If I'm hanging out with people and I'm hungry, I'll eat what's there (and try to make the healthiest choice available), when I can eat clean, I will. My parents are actually proud of me for starting to eat better and have said it's starting to influence them to do the same.

 Some of my friends will poke a little fun at me trying to be a bodybuilder, but it's usually all in good fun. Just keep doing what your doing, and when they all have beer guts from college, you can show em your abs .


----------



## P-funk (Jul 16, 2005)

people always love to make comments like that to me too (or at least they used to).  The thing is people say these things out of jealosy.  Misery loves company.  They go and eat pizza and shit all the time and they know how unhealthy it is for them to do that, to always eat garbage.  You come a long and eat healthy and it makes them second guess themself and then the only way that they can feel good about their pizza is to have you eat it also.  If you are eating it they wont feel as bad.  Instead you don't so it guiolt trips them.  They get jealous of you and your healthy ways and decide to poke fun.

Just like alcohol.  When I gave up drinking a lot of my friends would still try to get my to drink and get hammered or smoke pot or whatever.  They were really upset that they were still doing that shit and by having me there doing nothing it made them feel bad about themselves and so they would pick on me.

Fuck it.  Don't listen to them.  People always make fun of what they don't understand.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 16, 2005)

Good advice P .


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> people always love to make comments like that to me too (or at least they used to).  The thing is people say these things out of jealosy.  Misery loves company.  They go and eat pizza and shit all the time and they know how unhealthy it is for them to do that, to always eat garbage.  You come a long and eat healthy and it makes them second guess themself and then the only way that they can feel good about their pizza is to have you eat it also.  If you are eating it they wont feel as bad.  Instead you don't so it guiolt trips them.  They get jealous of you and your healthy ways and decide to poke fun.
> 
> Just like alcohol.  When I gave up drinking a lot of my friends would still try to get my to drink and get hammered or smoke pot or whatever.  They were really upset that they were still doing that shit and by having me there doing nothing it made them feel bad about themselves and so they would pick on me.
> 
> Fuck it.  Don't listen to them.  People always make fun of what they don't understand.




hmmm, interesting. I never thought about it that way. You're 100% right though. It's all about peer pressure. Now i can definetly see that they want to bring me "down" to their level to eat pizza so they wont feel guilty as they're eating junk and i'm eating healthy. I mean, i do have fun every once in a while (i just go along with it) but i cant do it everytime. Oh well, that's life.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 16, 2005)

> My parents are actually proud of me for starting to eat better and have said it's starting to influence them to do the same.



My parents are somewhat proud too (i think) but they don't really understand what a diet means. Like, they know i eat chicken, tuna, cottage cheese, etc.. everyday and they think i'm "dieting"...you know, trying to lose weight by eating less like atkins diet or something. I have tried to tell the the difference between a bulk and a cut. That's why 3 hours after a steak dinner, i will have a chicken and potato and my dad will say "didn't you just have dinner?"

Everyone lives off the 3 big meals a day plan, they will never understand why i need to eat 6 small meals a day. I could hand them the BFFM ebook, but they would be too lazy to read it as they dont care.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 17, 2005)

Once again, P is spot on.

 I actually had this conversation with my parents a little while back, but it was a bit different since I am a grown ass man now.  It was mostly a critique on how they raised me (generally a positive one.)  My mom is a great cook, but doesn't understand why I never ask her to make fried chicken or pecan pie when i visit anymore.  (Believe me, I'm always tempted.)  Instead, it's mostly grilled chicken or steak, plus lots of veggies from the garden.  (Greens, squash, etc.)  It's harder at work, especially since the most social time is spent in a bar or at lunch.  Tough to do.

 On the flip side, I've noticed that most of the positive comments come from older guys who are higher up the ladder and are trying to get in shape.  I think they realize how difficult it is and show respect for someone who can pull it off.  So if nothing else, people who are less involved in your life but have a common goal will give you props for what you do down the road.

 Chin up, bro.  It'll all pay off long and short term.  And what better place than this to vent?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 17, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Once again, P is spot on.
> 
> I actually had this conversation with my parents a little while back, but it was a bit different since I am a grown ass man now.  It was mostly a critique on how they raised me (generally a positive one.)  My mom is a great cook, but doesn't understand why I never ask her to make fried chicken or pecan pie when i visit anymore.  (Believe me, I'm always tempted.)  Instead, it's mostly grilled chicken or steak, plus lots of veggies from the garden.  (Greens, squash, etc.)  It's harder at work, especially since the most social time is spent in a bar or at lunch.  Tough to do.
> 
> ...




ya i totally agree. I'm not saying all people do this to me. Most of my friends are just joking around though but it does get annoying after a while. But some of my relatives always have to question me, especially at a cookout if i refuse to eat a burger or some side dishes that are unhealthy (they seem to get offended) .. they wont understand. However, there are a few people who support me and wished me luck so that's a good thing.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 17, 2005)

*Chest*

Incline DB Press

tempo: 1-1-1
RI: 45secs

50 x 8
50 x 8
60 x 7 (last rep failed)

Flat DB Bench

tempo: 3-1-1
RI: 60secs

70 x 4
60 x 6
50 x 8

Decline Flyes

tempo: 2-1-2
RI: 30secs

20 x 8
25 x 8
30 x 8

Cable Crossovers

tempo: 3-3-1
RI: 30secs

50 x 10 (slightly bent over)
60 x 10 (bent over)

*Biceps*

DB Preacher Curls/EZ Bar Curls *Superset*

tempo: 2-1-2
RI: 10secs

20 x 8/35 x 12

Hammer Curls/EZ Bar Curls *Superset*

30 x 10/45 x 10

Wow, probably the best pump i've ever had.

*Abs*

Leg Raises

bw x 12
bw x 12

Weighted Machine Crunches

15 x 25 

....2 minutes later

25 x 25

Some dude in his 30's (he seriously looks like he's 25) asked me to spot him for bench. After that, he started talking and shit so that's why i didnt complete the last set til 2 minutes after. He was a cool guy though, strong. Really good workout today. Pleased.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 17, 2005)

As well you should be, Awesome job with the w/o Brother Shiznet!!!
And for the record, I totally agree with what Brother Patrick and Brother Pylon suggested, you just do it and don't worry about anything else!!! Your well on your way to suceed IMO!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 17, 2005)

thanks arch


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Warmup*

2 minute bike
light squats

*Legs*

Squats

tempo: 1-1-1
RI: 90secs

185 x 4
225 x 4
255 x 4
255 x 4
225 x 10

Really good here. Smooth with strict form, my strength is definetly getting stronger. Finished it off with 10 reps. 

Leg Press

tempo: 2-2-1
RI: 60secs

180 x 8
270 x 8
270 x 8

I tried to do unilateral leg press first but it was so awkward. Even with only 180 pounds, it was very hard to do. I was using the 45 degree leg press so maybe i will try it on the other leg press next time (the seated one).

Calf Pushes (on Leg Press)

tempo: 1-2-1
RI: 30secs

270 x 15
270 x 12

Leg Extensions

tempo: 3-3-1
RI: 45secs

70 x 8
90 x 8
110 x 8

LACTIC ACID BURN!!

Leg Curls

tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 45secs

50 x 8
70 x 8

SLDL (with dumbbells)

tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 45secs

40 x 8
45 x 8
50 x 8
55 x 8

I decided to do DB's today for a change. These felt really good as i went lower almost touching the ground and got a really nice stretch for those hammy's.

Standing Calf Raises

tempo: 2-2-2
RI: 30secs

100 x failure
120 x failure
140 x failure

Just went all out on these until the lactic acid burn really forced me to stop.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Shoulders*

Arnold's Press (seated - no back support)

RI: 45secs

40 x 7
35 x 6
30 x 6

These were tougher than i thought. No back support really puts my mental focus to use to keep my back as still as possible. 

Prone Incline bench 2 dumbbell front raise/Prone incline bench dumbbell cross body lateral raise *Superset*

RI: 30secs

15 x 8/10 x 8
15 x 8/10 x 8

You're probably thinking, what 10-15 pounds? Well it's harder than it looks. Give it a try sometime.

Cable unilateral Raises

tempo: 2-2-1
RI: 30secs

25 x 6
20 x 8
15 x 10

First time trying these. Loved them.

Bent over lateral raises

RI: 20secs

10 x 8
12 x 8

DB Shrugs

tempo: 1-2-1

60 x 20

*Abs*

Swiss Ball crunches/weighted crunches *Superset*

bw x 30/25 x 10
bw x 30/25 x 10

Hanging Leg Raises

bw x 5

I controlled myself for the first 3 reps, then started swinging for the last 2. It's an improvement, but im working on it.

*NOTE* From now on, i will only be recording tempo's if it's not a regular ROM (1-1-1). I will only record them if i have more than a 1 second count for negatives, hold position, or slow concentric. If it's not recorded, then that means it was just a regular rep.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 20, 2005)

good workout.  10-15lbs should be all you need if you aren't cheating.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> good workout.  10-15lbs should be all you need if you aren't cheating.



thanks P, i am a big believer in strict form. As much as i want to use the heaviest weight possible, i put my ego aside and feel the muscle, not the weight. Although, i have seem many increases in weight for most of my lifts so i am definetly happy with the progress.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 20, 2005)

ok guys, time for a routine change. I recently tried gopro's routine about 2 weeks ago and didn't like it after about a week so i went back to my old routine for a few weeks. Now i am going to be starting a push/pull/leg split routine and this is how it will go thanks to another member helping me out here. 

day 1 - sunday ( upper horizontal)

Bench press 3 sets
Bent over BB row 3 sets
low incline DB press 2 sets
cable row 2 sets
BB curls 2 sets

day 2 - tuesday (legs)

squat 3 sets
SLDL 3 sets
one leg leg press 2 sets on each leg
calves
forearm work (ill throw in some, i like working them directly)


day 3 - wednesday (upper vertical)

overhead BB press- 3 sets
chin ups- 3 sets
WG pull down- 3 sets
front raises- 2 sets
side raises- 2 sets
pressdowns- 2 sets

day 4 - friday (legs)

deadlift- 3 sets
lunges or front squats- 3 sets
leg curls- 2 sets
calves

As for abdominal work, i'll do them whenever necessary if i'm not totally exhausted by the end of a workout. I always do them last.

I want to do the 2 on, 1 off, 2 on 2 off split but i have to workout on those days because of my part time job. I'm used to working out on those days so should be no problem.

As far as the intensity goes I will change it weekly (probably every 3 weeks) like the variables (rep tempo, rest interval, etc..)

Pfunk, if you dont mind...can you pop in here and there and just critique anything i'm doing wrong or give me some suggestions for different tempo's, RI, etc... so i'm not doing the same thing all the time? Thanks

Cant wait to start it.

*edit* by the way, on day 4 for lunges/front squats...i have never done front squats before so i may try it out with light weight to get my form down. If anybody here who is experienced with front squats has any advice, please do so.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 20, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> *edit* by the way, on day 4 for lunges/front squats...i have never done front squats before so i may try it out with light weight to get my form down. If anybody here who is experienced with front squats has any advice, please do so.


 Looks like a good plan.  I've done front squats and didn't care for them.  (I know they are a good mass builder, just not one I cared for all that much.)  

 The tough part for me was getting used to holding the bar in front, plus the wieght pushing it into my upper chest.  It wasn't very comfortable, which turned me off before I really got into it.

 Go light (maybe even just the bar) for a couple of sets to get used to the balance and movement.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 20, 2005)

good plan.

what kind of rep ranges are you working for in the first few weeks?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 20, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> *edit* by the way, on day 4 for lunges/front squats...i have never done front squats before so i may try it out with light weight to get my form down. If anybody here who is experienced with front squats has any advice, please do so.


 It's going to be uncomfortable for a while doing them. The form is kind of hard to explain with out pictures, but you sure have the bar resting in the space inbetween your shoulder muscles and the bone on top of your shoulders. If you have the bar in the right spot you should be able to put your hands in front of you and have the bar not fall. Don't lean foward or you will fall. Front squats work a lot of stabilizing muscles in your upper body, it's a good movement.
 EDIT: Oh yea, do full front squats, not parallel.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 20, 2005)

if you are squating in the rack position (an olympic front squat) then don't go over 5 reps per set since your rear delts will be really fried.  if you are front squatting BB'er style then you can do more reps.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 20, 2005)

a few questions P. I have just noticed that you said Bench over BB rows for day 1 and i thought it was an overhead press but then i saw the overhead BB press on day 3. So, i am not exactly sure what Bench over BB rows are?

I've always gotten confused between a chin-up and pullup. Is a chinup a palms facing you grip while a pullup is a palms facing away grip? Or is it the other way around?

As for the squat rack , my gym does not have a power rack. Instead, the squat rack looks like this (see picture) .. so there are no safety pins if i fail to get up from the hold position. 

Also, what do you suggest i do for the rep ranges? I have always been working til failure (usually 8-10 reps) so should i just mix it up doing 4-6 one week then 8-10 the next or just stick with one number for 3 weeks and change it after that? 




> It's going to be uncomfortable for a while doing them. The form is kind of hard to explain with out pictures, but you sure have the bar resting in the space inbetween your shoulder muscles and the bone on top of your shoulders. If you have the bar in the right spot you should be able to put your hands in front of you and have the bar not fall. Don't lean foward or you will fall. Front squats work a lot of stabilizing muscles in your upper body, it's a good movement.
> EDIT: Oh yea, do full front squats, not parallel.




ihateschool, yea definetly. I always do full squats, and i will probably start with the bar only to get used to the form and movement. I will look at some videos of a front squat and read articles that can help me out and will go from there. If i have any questions or concerns after i try them out, i will ask you guys. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 20, 2005)

ok, i just looked over the front squat videos and i'm not sure which way you guys do it.

the first one - http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Quadriceps/BBFrontSquat.html

the second one - http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/OlympicLifts/FrontSquat.html

I'm just not exactly sure how to get the bar onto my shoulders/upper chest though. Like, if you look at the picture in my previous post above ^^^, i set the bar on the 2nd one down from the top (because of my height) so it's slanted diagonally and hard to get it off the rack. If i were to do the first one as shown in the video, would i have to cross my arms first to pick up the bar or something? This is where i'm getting confused. I need a video or pictures that shows the step-by-step on how to start and finish a front squat. I have never seen anyone at my gym do front squats (no one does a back squat either) so if anyone knows a video that shows you how to start out in the starting position, post it here. Thanks.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 21, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> a few questions P. I have just noticed that you said Bench over BB rows for day 1 and i thought it was an overhead press but then i saw the overhead BB press on day 3. So, i am not exactly sure what Bench over BB rows are?
> 
> I've always gotten confused between a chin-up and pullup. Is a chinup a palms facing you grip while a pullup is a palms facing away grip? Or is it the other way around?
> 
> ...




-sorry, that is just supposed to read bent over rows.  Don't know why I wrote bench there. 

- chin ups are palms facing you. (underhand grip)

- that is okay, that squat rack works.  Even if the safties aren't close, if you get in trouble just dump it.  push back agains the weight and step forward.....lol, everyone will love you for it.

- for rep ranges it would depend on what your main focus is.  Like, if you want to get your bench up train it in a 4-6 rep range, maybe 4x4 (reps x sets) and then your overhead press train it a bit higher like 8-10 just so you don't burn out your delts going heavy both days.  Same thing between the squat and deadlift.  Since you are training upper and lower twice a week and the muscles all cross over between the two days don't go to failure on every set.  Instead just try to get failure on the last set (obviously that doesn't always happen).  SO if you are benching with a 4x4 laoding parameter.  Take a weight that you fail at 6 reps for and try and hit it for all for sets of 4.  you will fail in the 3rd or 4th set probably.  See what I mean?


- for the front squat I do the second one because that is an olympic front squat as that is how you catch the bar in a clean.  If you aren't going to be doing the O-lifts then you don't need to wreck your wrists trying to get in that position (lol).  Go with the first one, arms crossed. For gettign it out of the rack place the bar one notch lower than where you would place it for a back squat.  That way you can kind of quarter squat down and scoop under it and it will be easier to pick up and easier to get back in after you are trashed by the end of the set.  Do the lunges in the program and then do the front squats after just light to work on form.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> -sorry, that is just supposed to read bent over rows.  Don't know why I wrote bench there.
> 
> - chin ups are palms facing you. (underhand grip)
> 
> ...




Alrighty then, will do!  




> for rep ranges it would depend on what your main focus is. Like, if you want to get your bench up train it in a 4-6 rep range, maybe 4x4 (reps x sets) and then your overhead press train it a bit higher like 8-10 just so you don't burn out your delts going heavy both days. Same thing between the squat and deadlift. Since you are training upper and lower twice a week and the muscles all cross over between the two days don't go to failure on every set. Instead just try to get failure on the last set (obviously that doesn't always happen). SO if you are benching with a 4x4 laoding parameter. Take a weight that you fail at 6 reps for and try and hit it for all for sets of 4. you will fail in the 3rd or 4th set probably. See what I mean?



yes, i understand completely.




> that is okay, that squat rack works. Even if the safties aren't close, if you get in trouble just dump it. push back agains the weight and step forward.....lol, everyone will love you for it.



oh man, i'll be getting very angry stares at me or some of these   looks if i do that. Also, slamming those weights is extremely loud because the room is big so it has a loud echo sound. I think i'll try to avoid going to failure and handle weight i can do unless i get a spotter.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 22, 2005)

*Back/Tri's*

Deadlifts

RI: 90secs

135 x 6
185 x 5
225 x 1
275 x 1
325 x 1

YES!! 325!! THAT WAS NOTHIN, NOTHIN! Wow i finally beat the 315 mark which i couldnt do. This was also the first time i've started from the floor. I've always started from the rack position but decided to do it the real way. I could have done more but i still had more exercises to do. Not to brag, people were lookin at me...i was kinda puttin on a show...tellin them whos boss HAHA. I finally realize that the heavier the weight gets, the more i need to use my legs and hips. I need to build up my leg and hip strength to pull that bar off the floor. My grip is gettin better too.

Pullups

RI: 60secs

WG - bw x 8
RG - bw x 6
NG - bw x 2.5 (holy shit, i was stuck half way for like 10 seconds...i was so beat)

Ladies and gentlemen, i have been looking through old journals and i came upon a beast, who trains no other and i saw something very interesting i have been wanting to try out. Well, that is performing each set on a 30 seconds rest funky style!!

Without further ado, rest of workout on only 30 seconds rest!!

WG pulldowns

60 x 8
70 x 8
80 x 6

CG Seated Row

tempo: 2-2-1

50 x 8
60 x 8
80 x 8

Still got them all  

DB Pullovers

25 x 8
35 x 8
45 x 8

Single Hand behind head tri extension (each hand)

20 x 8
25 x 6

Skull Crushers

65/8,8,8

Dips

bw x 10

oh my god. Wow, what a fuckin rush! Honestly, this was amazing. How the fuck do you people do this shit on a 10 second rest interval!! LOL wow, i cant even imagine what leg day would feel like. I am going to be doing these timed intervals every so often. I was sweating like a fat kid in dodgeball! People were comin up to me asking if i was trying to kill myself. Nope, this is my life. Honestly, the fat americans need to get off their ass and do this shit. I cant substitute anything for lifting. Honestly, ill still be liftin if im a crooked 100 year old.

pfunk and arch, i ought to come up to NY sometime and see if i can hang with ya! No more pussy lifting people, we show them how real lifting is done!


New program starts sunday! ....annndddd im out!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2005)

oh man, if you want to do a density program let me revamp that shit for you.  I got something that will fuck you up....lol


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> oh man, if you want to do a density program let me revamp that shit for you.  I got something that will fuck you up....lol




oohh realllllyyy? let's see what you got. I'll take on anything.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2005)

actually, looking at your split the one day off of training upper body (sunday and then wed. may just kill ya) so you better stick with what ya got.  I was going to do total upper on both days instead of vertical and horizontal on different days.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 22, 2005)

tell me what u were going to do anyways? I wanna see it. I may not do it right away, but a few weeks down the road i'll give it a try. Give me a routine to do and ill bookmark it so i can feel the intensity that you go through.

Exercises, rep range, RI, name it all.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> tell me what u were going to do anyways? I wanna see it. I may not do it right away, but a few weeks down the road i'll give it a try. Give me a routine to do and ill bookmark it so i can feel the intensity that you go through.
> 
> Exercises, rep range, RI, name it all.




no biggie...stick with this..see how you do.  in a few weeks drop me a line and tell me you are ready for a change.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 22, 2005)

As for the days i lift on, i dont HAVE to lift on those days. I can pretty much lift any day of the week except saturday. If you want, set up the days correctly so i can try out whatever u were planning to do. Come on funk, give me what u got in mind!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 22, 2005)

COME ON MAN!! ARE YOU SAYING I CANT TAKE IT?? I AM NOT A PUSSY. I TRAIN LIKE A BEAST IN THE GYM. ITS A BIG DEAL TO ME!

  

alright whatever, ill let u know when i want to.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2005)

not that I don't think you can take it.....it will just take you to another level of fitness.  do this program.  it will be good preparation.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 22, 2005)

alright, sounds good. I will do that program for 3 weeks then ill drop a line. Good luck in the competition (if you're competing?)


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 24, 2005)

First day of my new routine. Here goes..

*Upper Horizontal*

DB Bench Press

RI: 60secs

70/4x4

First 3 sets were cake, last set felt like 5 pounds heavier. I'm supposed to be doing BB Bench but i'll explain. Chest day for me is always on a sunday. Sunday is the least busy day at the gym so i'm usually alone or with 2-3 inexperienced people. I am just so used to doing DB Bench so i cant really do BB Bench because of no training partner and spotters. So i will just stick with DB benching. 

Low incline DB press

RI: 60secs

50/8x2 (reps x sets)

Bent over BB Rows

RI: 60secs

135 x 8 (overhand grip)
135 x 8 (underhand grip)
155 x 4 (overhand) + 4 (underhand)

Seated Rows (long bar)

plate#7 x 8 (overhand grip)
plate#7 x 8 (underhand grip)

Too easy. Up the weight next time. My back was fried because i did back day last friday and i started my new routine today.

BB Curls

WG - 45 x 16
CG - 65 x 9

Did these til complete failure. My arms were just fried from all that rowing. I cant stand single joint exercises. So boring and useless. I still do them but whatever. I cant understand how guys come in the gym everyday blasting their arms doing countless sets of curls and pressdowns. 

twisting decline situps

bw x 20
bw x 20

went nice and slow on these. Felt great, rock hard.

Knee Raises

bw x 12
bw x 12
bw x 12 

I was surprised with this workout. As i was looking over the routine before i went to the gym, it didnt look like a lot on paper. Once i finished my workout, i was exhausted.

Also, when i started doing some abs...about 4-5 fools in their late teens early 20's walked in and started taking over. Couple of arrogant fucks posing in the mirror and laughing at people doing their workouts. Couldnt even do pullups for shit. Put on 45's and started reppin out curls. When i was doing knee raises, i saw one of the guys looking at me and whispering something to his buddy and they were laughing at me (they didnt know i was lookin at them from the corner of my eye). I just looked at them and smiled. Off i went... (would love to fuck them up)


----------



## P-funk (Jul 24, 2005)

looks good!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 25, 2005)

i just took a 20 minute ride out to get this book today

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...002-5323054-9097614?v=glance&s=books&n=507846

It looks very interesting and informative. I definetly want to learn a lot more about how the body works relative to training and use that knowledge in the future.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Legs*

Squats

RI: 60secs

255 x 4
225 x 4
185 x 8

Shitty, my strength just wasn't there today. I was shaking as i was going down and i had trouble getting up from the hole a few times. That isn't me. I felt it more in my glutes and hammy's than my quads. I think i am going to decrease the weight and focus on staying in the hole, going deeper to hit my quads more.

One-legged leg press (each leg)

RI: 60secs

95 x 8
155 x 8

Once again, i felt it more in my glutes. I was going deep all the way down until my legs are bent at a 90 degree angle but i still felt that it hit my glutes more than my quads. It was my first time doing these so 155 was tough for 8 reps.

SLDL's

RI: 60secs

135 x 8
155 x 8
175 x 8

Nice and slow here. Really hit my hams, good stretch.

Lever seated Calf machine

RI: 30secs

45 x 20
55 x 20
95 x 15

First time doing these. At first, it did nothing but as the reps got higher...the more i felt the burn.

This is a video of what it looks like http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Gastrocnemius/LVSeatedCalfExtension.html

Standing Calf Raises

tempo: 1-2-1
RI: 30secs

140 x 12
120 x 12

DB Wrist Curls (each hand)

RI: 10secs

15 x 20
20 x 20

Reverse BB Curls

45 x 12
65 x 9

Plate holds

45's for 90 seconds, really killed my forearms

Stretch


Shitty workout. My leg strength wasn't on par today. I felt my glutes and hammy's getting hit harder than my quads. I am so pissed. I will do this routine again next week, changing the tempo's and RI and if it still doesnt feel like my quads are getting hit hard enough, i am going to change a few things.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 26, 2005)

You got some great w/o's in here BRother Shiznet!!! Good numbers on the legs, not sure why your not happy with 'em    Was it just because your strength wasn't really there? Remember, FORM is crucial, otherwise you'll end up hurting yourself!!! Keep it up, lookin good in here!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> You got some great w/o's in here BRother Shiznet!!! Good numbers on the legs, not sure why your not happy with 'em    Was it just because your strength wasn't really there? Remember, FORM is crucial, otherwise you'll end up hurting yourself!!! Keep it up, lookin good in here!!!



thanks arch, i am not happy because 225 is usually cake for me but today it felt like i was squattin 225 for the first time ever. My leg strength was just not the same as it usually is. Just a bad workout, but im already over it as i can prepare for next week.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 27, 2005)

*Upper Vertical*

Overhead BB Press

tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 60secs

65 x 8
75 x 7
85 x 4, drop to 75 + 4

Chinups

tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 60secs

bw x 11
bw x 5
bw x 3

Damn, the first set was cake. Then right when the 2nd set started, my shoulders were fried! Damn!

WG Lat Pulldowns

RI: 30secs

100 x 8
130 x 8
95 x 8 (tempo: 2-2-1)

Front DB Raises

tempo: 1-2-1
RI: 30secs

15 x 8 (static hold for 5 secs on last rep)
20 x 8 (static hold for 5 secs on last rep)

Great pump!

V-Bar Pressdowns

RI: 30secs

plate#7 (out of 10) x 12
plate#8 (out of 10) x 8

Double pump!

Reverse Pec Deck

tempo: 1-2-1
RI: 30secs

50 x 8
60 x 8

I was supposed to do side raises but the gym was packed and i couldnt afford to wait for the db's i needed so i did these instead.

What a great workout. My delts and upper back was totally fried. Deadlifts next on friday!


----------



## reg56 (Jul 27, 2005)

I really like the new routine, I'll have to try it once football ends.  Also, you should try and start using the weight belt for dips and chins.  Good luck trying to figure out how to use it lol, took me a good 5 minutes.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 27, 2005)

Don't you just... more or less put the padded/leather part around your lower back right above your waist, slightly bend over so it stays on, and put the weight on the chain?


----------



## reg56 (Jul 27, 2005)

Must you embarrass me


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 27, 2005)

ya steve, its a good routine. Give it a try someday.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 27, 2005)

reg56 said:
			
		

> Must you embarrass me


 Lol I wasn't trying to do that, I'm just asking for confirmation because that's how I can picture it being done based off what I've seen of the belts... I haven't used one yet, so I'm sure it's a little different to get used to it.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 29, 2005)

*Legs*

Deadlifts

RI: 60-70secs

warmup

135 x 8
185 x 5

225 x 3
275 x 1
315 x 1
315 x 1

These felt great. Grip is getting stronger, back is stronger too. I can go for more but decided not to.

Lunges - DB's (each leg)

RI: 45secs

40 x 8
40 x 8
45 x 6

Really killed my quads and glutes, used DB's to get my form down and then i'll use BB. 

Front Squat (arms crossed)

bar x 8
bar x 8

Just trying these out to get my form down. Honestly, the bar alone hurt my delts a little bit. I was holding it right and was smooth going down and up but it's hard to hold it up and hurts. I dont know how guys manage to do heavy front squats like that.

DB Shrugs

70 x 15

Just threw these in

Decline Twisting Crunches

RI: 30secs

bw x 20
bw x 20

Very slow here. Full ROM and flexing abs hard at the top.

Swiss Ball Crunches

RI: 30secs

bw x 30
bw x 30

Leg Curls

RI: 45 secs

50 x 8
60 x 8

I went light on these, my legs were so sore from last tuesday's workout. My legs have never felt this sore in my life now that i do legs twice a week. Even after 3 days, my calves are still very sore and i can barely walk right. They are very slow in recovery compared to my upper body.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 31, 2005)

Alright, well today was the first time i have ever lifted before 10 am because i am going to the red sox game today at 2 vs the twins. Also, my strength was a little off today because i went to my friend's graduation party yesterday and i wasn't consistant with my meals so it was impossible to eat every 3 hours and i had a few treats. I was also tired and got like 6 hours of sleep but still did well otherwise.

*Upper Horizontal*

Flat DB Press

RI: 60secs

70/3x4 (sets x reps)
65 x 6

Incline DB Press

tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 60secs

50 x 7
45 x 7

BB Bent Over Rows

RI: 45secs

135 x 8 - overhand
135 x 8 - underhand

tempo: 2-3-1

105 x 4  (overhand) + 105 x 4  (underhand)

CG Seated Rows

tempo: 2-3-1
RI: 30secs

plate#5 x 8
plate#7 x 8

Seated Incline DB Curls

RI: 30secs

25 x 8
30 x 8


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 31, 2005)

Solid w/o there Brother Shiznit!!! Goin to the game huh? Go Sox!!!


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 2, 2005)

One hell of a journal here!     Impressed by the bent over row poundage.  (amongst others)


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 2, 2005)

thanks nick, i could do a lot more but i do less weight so i can focus on the form, contracting and squeezing my back as i perform it.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Legs*

Warmup

3 min bike

ATF Squats

RI: 60secs

135 x 8
155 x 6
155 x 6
135 x 8 (tempo: 2-5-1)

I'm starting from scratch again. The last few weeks, my leg strength hasnt been 100% and my form was all over the place when squattin in the 200's so this time i am focusing on going DEEP and staying in the hole more to break that sticking point i have trouble with. Honestly, these killed my quads so hard with stricter form and lighter weight compared to the last few weeks.

Leg Press

tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 60secs

360 x 8
270 x 12

Brutal

SLDL's (dumbbells)

temp: 2-1-2
RI: 60secs

45 x 8
55 x 8
60 x 8

I used dumbbells today because my lower back was a little sore.

Standing Calf Raises

tempo: 2-1-2
RI: 30secs

140 x 12
120 x 12

I was too exhaused today. Quickly got those over with and went right to my locker.

Can someone tell me why leg day makes you feel so light headed and you feel like you're going to throw up? I mean, i work very hard every day but it's always leg day where i just get dizzy at the end and have that feeling in my stomach so i gotta lay down for a while. I dont understand?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Upper Vertical*

Overhead BB Press

tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 60secs

85 x 8
75 x 8
65 x 8

CG Chinups

tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 60secs

bw x 13
bw x 7
bw x 4

Upright Rows

RI: 45secs

95 x 6
75 x 8

Low Pulley Bent Over Lateral Raises

RI: 30secs

15 x 8
20 x 8

These were pretty hard to go full ROM

WG Lat Pulldowns

RI: 45secs

plate#7 x 8
plate#8 x 8
plate#6 x 8 (tempo: 3-4-1)

Rope Pressdowns

RI: 30secs

80 x 10
95 x 10

I dont know what this is called, but its for forearms and you grip it with both hands with your arms extended straight out and you like roll it up all the way to your hand (the weight is tied to a rope). I did these reverse and regular grip.

BB Wrist Curls (arms rested on flat bench)

20 x 10 - reverse
20 x 10 - normal
20 x 10 - reverse
30 x 12 - normal

BIG VEINS


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 5, 2005)

*Legs*

Warmup

3 min bike
light deadlifts - 135 x 8

Deadlifts

RI: 60-70secs

175 x 8
225 x 6
275 x 3
315 x 1

BB Lunges (each leg)

RI: 60secs

95 x 8
115 x 8

Front Squat

95 x 8

I did these instead of a 3rd set of lunges so i can practice the form. I did well the first 7 reps and then it kinda slipped off my delts so i had to push it back up for the 8th rep. It was easy, but holding it up i am still having difficulty.

Lying Leg Curls

tempo: 2-2-1
RI: 45secs

50 x 15
70 x 10

Lever Seated Calf Machine

tempo: 2-1-2
RI: 30-40secs

45 x 15
95 x 15
95 x 15

Standing Calf Raises

RI: 30-40secs

120 x 10
180 x 10
100 x 10 (tempo: 3-3-1)

Swiss Ball Crunches

RI: 30secs

bw x 30
bw x 30

Hanging Knee Raises

RI: 30secs

bw x 15
bw x 15


----------



## P-funk (Aug 5, 2005)

try this:

everything is written as reps x sets

day 1- Upper

main lifts week 1,2 and 3:

Bench press- 
week 1- 5x5-  RI= 60-90sec-  tempo= 1/3/1
week 2- 8x4-  RI= 60-90sec-  tempo= 1/3/1
week 3- 6x4-  RI= 60-90sec-  tempo= 1/3/1

seated cable row
week 1- 5x5-  RI= 60-90sec-  tempo= 1/3/1
week 2- 8x4-  RI= 60-90sec-  tempo= 1/3/1
week 3- 6x4-  RI= 60-90sec-  tempo= 1/3/1

main lifts weeks 4 and 5:

Low incline DB bench press
week 4- 10x3-  RI= 60-90sec-   tempo= 3/2/1
week 5- 12x4-  RI= 60-90sec-   tempo= 3/2/1

Bent over BB row
week 4- 10x3-  RI= 60-90sec-   tempo= 3/2/1
week 5- 12x4-  RI= 60-90sec-   tempo= 3/2/1


density work-  first the rules....you are to perform 5 sets.  You are to perform 5-8 reps per set.  Lower the weight if you need to make that rep range.  these are not rest pause reps or anythign like that. they are straight reps with a controled tempo.  the second you puase the set is over.  rest and do another one.  keep the rep speed constant.  Rest interval decreases by 5sec per week.  this is performed after your main lifts.  the intensity of the weight should be enough that you can use the same weight for all 5 sets.  like i said, if it is getting heavy, form is suffering, rep quality is suffereing and you aren't getting at minimum 5 reps then drop the weight like you would a drop set.  The goal is to use the same amount of weight each week and improve your density.  So, if you are using 45lb DBs for your shoulder press for 5-8 reps x 5 sets at 30sec rest on week 1.  Try and use the same weight for every week and get the same amount of reps with less rest.  g et my point?  the weight stays constant through out....unless you are getting crushed and not hitting reps.


weeks 1-5 density work
5-8 reps x 5 sets
RI=
week 1- 30sec
week 2- 25sec
week 3- 20sec
week 4- 15sec
week 5- 10sec

DB shoulder press
WG pull down
DB front raise
cable pressdown
DB hammer curl



Day 2- legs
Main lifts week 1,2 and 3:

Squat
week 1- 5x5-  RI= 60-90sec-  tempo= 1/6/1
week 2- 8x4-  RI= 60-90sec-  tempo= 1/6/1
week 3- 6x4-  RI= 60-90sec-  tempo= 1/6/1

SLDL
week 1- 5x5-  RI= 60-90sec-  tempo= 1/6/1
week 2- 8x4-  RI= 60-90sec-  tempo= 1/6/1
week 3- 6x4-  RI= 60-90sec-  tempo= 1/6/1

seated calf raise
week 1- 5x5-  RI= 60-90sec-  tempo= 1/6/1
week 2- 8x4-  RI= 60-90sec-  tempo= 1/6/1
week 3- 6x4-  RI= 60-90sec-  tempo= 1/6/1

Main lifts week 4 and 5:
Leg press
week 4- 10x3-  RI= 60-90sec-   tempo= 3/2/1
week 5- 12x4-  RI= 60-90sec-   tempo= 3/2/1

deadlift (from the floor)
week 4- 10x3-  RI= 60-90sec-   tempo= 3/2/1
week 5- 12x4-  RI= 60-90sec-   tempo= 3/2/1

45 degree calf raise
week 4- 10x3-  RI= 60-90sec-   tempo= 3/2/1
week 5- 12x4-  RI= 60-90sec-   tempo= 3/2/1


density work week 1-5
5-8 reps x 5 sets
RI=
week 1- 30sec
week 2- 25sec
week 3- 20sec
week 4- 15sec
week 5- 10sec


front squat
leg curl
calf raise


day 3 upper
main lifts weeks 1,2 and 3

BB shoulder press (standing)
week 1- 5x5-  RI= 60-90sec-  tempo= 1/0/1
week 2- 8x4-  RI= 60-90sec-  tempo= 1/0/1
week 3- 6x4-  RI= 60-90sec-  tempo= 1/0/1

BB curl
week 1- 5x5-  RI= 60-90sec-  tempo= 3/2/1
week 2- 8x4-  RI= 60-90sec-  tempo= 3/2/1
week 3- 6x4-  RI= 60-90sec-  tempo= 3/2/1

skull crushers
week 1- 5x5-  RI= 60-90sec-  tempo= 3/2/1
week 2- 8x4-  RI= 60-90sec-  tempo= 3/2/1
week 3- 6x4-  RI= 60-90sec-  tempo= 3/2/1

BB shurg
week 1- 5x5-  RI= 60-90sec-  tempo= 1/0/1
week 2- 8x4-  RI= 60-90sec-  tempo= 1/0/1
week 3- 6x4-  RI= 60-90sec-  tempo= 1/0/1

mail lifts week 4 and 5
Db shoulder press
week 4- 10x3-  RI= 60-90sec-   tempo= 3/2/1
week 5- 12x4-  RI= 60-90sec-   tempo= 3/2/1

preachur curl
week 4- 10x3-  RI= 60-90sec-   tempo= 3/2/1
week 5- 12x4-  RI= 60-90sec-   tempo= 3/2/1

pressdowns
week 4- 10x3-  RI= 60-90sec-   tempo= 3/2/1
week 5- 12x4-  RI= 60-90sec-   tempo= 3/2/1

DB shrugs
week 4- 10x3-  RI= 60-90sec-   tempo= 3/2/1
week 5- 12x4-  RI= 60-90sec-   tempo= 3/2/1


density work week 1-5
5-8 reps x 5 sets
RI=
week 1- 30sec
week 2- 25sec
week 3- 20sec
week 4- 15sec
week 5- 10sec

DB bench press
pull up
upright row
lateral raise
pull over



day 4- lower body

Okay, for this it is more like active rest.  Take the exact same exercises for your main lifts and perform them for the same rep ranges but just lower the weight by about 80% and perform them.  The density stuff is different on this day though:

density work week 1-5
5-8 reps x 5 sets
RI=
week 1- 30sec
week 2- 25sec
week 3- 20sec
week 4- 15sec
week 5- 10sec


sumo deadlift
leg ext.
calf raise




good luck


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 5, 2005)

holy shit p-funk, i didn't think you would actually take the time to think and plan out a routine for a guy you only know online. I can't possibly thank you for this. I can't wait to try it and some of the tempo's look absolutely brutal (squats, SLDL's) lmao. 

I have a few questions though.

1. Say for the density work, i am performing 45 pounders for DB Presses like you stated above. Say i successfully completed only 4 sets of 5-8 reps, but on the 5th set i only got 2 reps (just an example). Do i drop down to 40 pounds and finish that last set and use 40 pounds for the next time i do this? 

2. Take the same exercise from question #1 and say i did 8 reps for sets 1 and 2. Then for the 3rd set i could only get 6. Is that still ok considering i was still in the 5-8 range or am i supposed to aim for the same number (8 reps for all 5 sets)?

3. My gym does not have a seated calf raise so what could be a substitute? I could sit down on the bench with a barbell on my legs and lift my toes up on a 2-3" block if that will work?

4. For example, say i just finished doing DB Presses for 5 sets and i proceed to do the WG Lat Pulldowns but somebody is already on it. My gym often gets crowded and i have to wait for a certain machine to use or the squat rack (sadly, we only have 2) so should i just play it out and wait or do something else? Maybe i could skip WG Lat Pulldowns and go straight into (say cable pressdowns) and come back to it later? What do you think?

5. 





> Okay, for this it is more like active rest. Take the exact same exercises for your main lifts and perform them for the same rep ranges but just lower the weight by about 80% and perform them. The density stuff is different on this day though:



Which main lifts are you referring to? I'm a little confused here.

Once again thanks. I was just reading this article http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=44140 and was thinking of putting together a routine and bam, you posted one of your own. Coincidence? Now i'll get to experience how you feel after these kind of days.

The only thing i'm a little worried about is squats. My gym doesn't have a power rack, and just that rack like i posted a pic before (few pages ago) but i can drop the weight and it will turn heads my way. Oh well.

Sorry for all the questions, just wanted to get a few points right.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 6, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> holy shit p-funk, i didn't think you would actually take the time to think and plan out a routine for a guy you only know online. I can't possibly thank you for this. I can't wait to try it and some of the tempo's look absolutely brutal (squats, SLDL's) lmao.
> 
> I have a few questions though.
> 
> ...





okay, here are your answers:

1) On the 5th set you only get 2 reps.  Do a drop set to get three more.  next week still stick it out with the 45s and see if you can make.

2) If you get 6 on third set you are cool.  keep trying to get 5 or 6 reps for the last 2 sets.  that is a good weight.

3) I just put that in.  use whatever calf raises you want.

4) the desity work does not have to be in order.  Just move and do whatever order you can.  The main lifts need to be performed before the density work in that order though.  that is the only rule.

5) For leg day I was refering to the main lifts on day 2.  On day 4 all you do is repeat the same main lifts that you did on day 2 but with about 80% less so it is kind of like active rest.  Then you go and do your denstiy work like an animal.  The density work changes between day 2 and 4.  the main lifts do not.  Make sense?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 6, 2005)

thanks p, i understand everything fully now. I am starting this tomorrow.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 6, 2005)

Looks VERY Intense, good luck with it Brother Shiznit!!! Brother Funk is a Great guy, he helped me out tremendously too a couple times!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 7, 2005)

*day 1 - Upper*

Main Lifts

db bench press
tempo: 1-3-1
RI: 60-90secs
5x5/60

seated cable row
tempo: 1-3-1
RI: 60-90secs
5x5/plate#7,7,9,10,12

Density Work - RI = 30 SECONDS!!

I just copied-pasted this from my documents so you know what im doing from now on.

"Rule is to peform 5 sets with a rep range of 5-8. Straight reps with controlled tempo. If you pause, it's a dead set. Rest and do another. RI decreases by 5 each week. Always performed after main lifts. Use weight that is enough to peform 5-8 reps for all 5 sets. If it is getting heavy, form is suffering, rep quality is suffereing and you aren't getting at minimum 5 reps then drop the weight like you would a drop set. The goal is to use the same amount of weight each week and improve your density. The weight stays constant, never change it."


DB shoulder press
30/8x5 (reps x sets)

WG Lat pulldowns
plate#7/8,8,7,6,5

DB Front Raise
15/8x5 (reps x sets)

Hammer Curls
25/8,8,7,5,5

Rope Cable Pressdowns
80/8,8,7,5,5

Wow, this was a brutal workout. I loved it. Leg day tomorrow? Oh boy.

Pfunk, i wasnt sure if the weight has to stay the same for the main lifts? Please let me know. Also, am i writing the weight/reps down the right way for the density work? I'm not sure how you do it.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 7, 2005)

Looks pretty good!!! Definatly brutal, good luck with it!!!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 7, 2005)

> Pfunk, i wasnt sure if the weight has to stay the same for the main lifts? Please let me know. Also, am i writing the weight/reps down the right way for the density work? I'm not sure how you do it.



yea, you are writing down the weight like I do....weight/reps x sets.  On the main lifts you wrote it backwards.

For the main lifts it depends on how well you know you training and percentages.  the weight doesn't ahve to stay the same and someone like you that is used to doing more BB'er training (pyramids etc..) may not know your percentages as opposed to me were I am all over that stuff.  Like I have a good idea and feel for what weihgt I can triple or double.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 8, 2005)

*day 2 - legs*

Warmup - 3 min bike
light squats

Main Lifts

Squats
tempo: 1-6-1
RI: 60-90secs
185,155,155,145,135/5x5

SLDL's
tempo: 1-6-1
RI: 60-90secs
95,115,135,135,155/5x5

Standing Calf Raises
tempo: 1-6-1
RI: 60-90secs

140,140,160,160,180/5x5

Density Work - RI = 30 SECONDS!

Everything is written as (reps x sets)

Front squat
95/6x5 

I honestly love these. It's so much easier to go deeper and it hits my quads more. The only exception is that after a few sets, it starts to really kill your delts holding it up especially since they are sore from the day before.

Leg Curls
50/8x5

Standing Calf Raises
140/8x5

Note: I did standing calf raises twice because my gym does not have a seated calf raise or donkey raise machine. It does have a lever seated calf machine but it is crap and does not really hit your calves that hard.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 8, 2005)

KILLER w/o there Brother Shiznit!!! I just can't seem to try those Front squats, I'm nervous the bar is gonna fall forward!!! Are your reps a 6 count positive? I can just puke thinking about that!!!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 8, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> KILLER w/o there Brother Shiznit!!! I just can't seem to try those Front squats, I'm nervous the bar is gonna fall forward!!! Are your reps a 6 count positive? I can just puke thinking about that!!!




just make sure you point those elbows straigh ahead and not down and the bar wont go anywhere.  these are the ultimate in core work.  my back squat gets better when my front squat gets better.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 8, 2005)

Interesting, this is making me think about giving front squats a try sometime.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 8, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> KILLER w/o there Brother Shiznit!!! I just can't seem to try those Front squats, I'm nervous the bar is gonna fall forward!!! Are your reps a 6 count positive? I can just puke thinking about that!!!



thanks arch. Practice the front squats with a bar first. Then work your way up. See this video here. http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Quadriceps/BBFrontSquat.html

I would definitely give them a try. You can go a lot deeper and it really hits your quads more. It's great! As for the tempo, the real way is xxxx (eccentric, static, concentric, stretch). Intead, i just do xxx which is eccentric, static, concentric.  Static means like for a squat, in the hole postion and for a bench press, the bar on my chest. Therefore, for squats, 1-6-1 means 1 eccentric, 6 pause in the hole, 1 concentric. For SLDL's it's 1 eccentric, 6 pause at the bottom, 1 concentric. I hope you understand what i am saying.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 8, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Interesting, this is making me think about giving front squats a try sometime.



I would definitely give them a try sean. Just work with the bar first, learning how to hold it up on your delts and practice the form. Once you master it, start lightly and work your way up. I'm only at 95 pounds right now but soon i'll be up at 135-145 i hope.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 9, 2005)

I've never really liked the fronts, but glad they are working for ya, Shiz.  It's all about variety, right?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I've never really liked the fronts, but glad they are working for ya, Shiz.  It's all about variety, right?



you betcha!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Day 3 - Upper*

Warmup 

3 min bike

Main Lifts

BB Shoulder Press
tempo: 1-0-1
RI: 60-90secs

85,85,75,75,75/5x5

BB Curls
tempo: 3-2-1
RI: 60-90secs

75,75,75,70,70/5x5

Skull Crushers
tempo: 3-2-1
RI: 60-90secs

50/5x5

BB Shrugs
tempo: 1-0-1
RI: 60-90secs

225,225,245,245,255/5x5

Density Work - RI = 30 SECONDS

Everything written as (reps x sets)

NG Pullups
bw/5,5,5,4+1, 2.5+3

lmao. These were incredibly hard. The first 3 sets were cake. The 4th set i got the first 4, couldnt get 5 so rested 5 seconds and got the last rep. 5th set, lol...i got 2 and then got stuck halfway for a good 10 seconds. It was unbelievable how hard it was. I had to rest another 30 seconds to get the last 3.

DB Bench Press
50/8,8,6,5,3+2

Once again, easy until the last set. I got stuck half way on the last set and i kept telling myself "PUSH THE FUCKING WEIGHT, PUSH!!" My arms were absolutlely shot and had to give up and get the last 2 on another 30 seconds rest.

Lateral Raises
12/8,8,6,6,6

lol, 12 pounds! 

Upright Rows
65/6,5,5,5,5

These were fairly easy

DB Pullovers
30/8x5

Nice stretch

Auxiliary work

Reverse Pec deck

RI: 45secs

50 x 8
60 x 6
50 x 8 (tempo: 3-3-1)

Since i am new to this routine, what i am having trouble with is finding the right weight that i can use to go to failure on all sets for the main lifts and failure for the 4th-5th sets on density work. I dont know what numbers i can do for doubles and triples etc...because i am so used to pyramading as a bodybuilder style. Like for some lifts, ill pick a weight that is too light and wont go to failure on all 5 sets and other lifts the weight will be too heavy. I get it right most of the time with exercises i know that i am capable of doing but there are a few that i have no clue which weight to start out with.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 10, 2005)

Incredible w/o there BRother Shiznit!!! Thanks for the info from both you and BRother Patrick on the front squat, will have to try them sometime!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 10, 2005)

Haha, I know how you feel with the 12lbs lat raises... I've been doing those lately with the same weight as well... It's funny because it looks like nothing, but my shoulders get a really nice burn from it.

 Looks like a fairly long w/o.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2005)

workouts look good.  How do they feel?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 10, 2005)

> Incredible w/o there BRother Shiznit!!! Thanks for the info from both you and BRother Patrick on the front squat, will have to try them sometime!!!



thanks arch and no problem



> Haha, I know how you feel with the 12lbs lat raises... I've been doing those lately with the same weight as well... It's funny because it looks like nothing, but my shoulders get a really nice burn from it.
> 
> Looks like a fairly long w/o.



Ya, try doing them on 30 second rest intervals. It looks easy but it is brutal as the lactic acid really starts to burn up. It looks long on paper, but it's only about 45-50 minutes.



> workouts look good. How do they feel?



This routine is great p. I feel great, but very sore. Making sure i EAT a lot and get plenty of sleep for recovery. I am just concerned that for some of the lifts, i remember that the weight has to stay the same for density work and i know for a fact that i will be unable to do 5 sets of 5-8 reps for pullups, DB bench as the RI decreases down to 10 seconds. It's going to be impossible so i may have to drop the weight.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 10, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Ya, try doing them on 30 second rest intervals. It looks easy but it is brutal as the lactic acid really starts to burn up. It looks long on paper, but it's only about 45-50 minutes.


 Yep, I did them about 20 - 40 seconds after a set of standing DB presses and my shoulders were on fire !


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> thanks arch and no problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good, I am glad you like it.  For the pull ups you can either use the assisted machine or just swap it out for pull downs (RG).  For the DB bench you are supposed to have choosen a weight that you can work with and bust your ass to try and get the same reps at a lower rest interval each week.  To hard??  Try working a little harder.  The density work should you leave you almost about to puke.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> good, I am glad you like it.  For the pull ups you can either use the assisted machine or just swap it out for pull downs (RG).  For the DB bench you are supposed to have choosen a weight that you can work with and bust your ass to try and get the same reps at a lower rest interval each week.  To hard??  Try working a little harder.  The density work should you leave you almost about to puke.



oh, ive been very close to puking several times. I am just good at walking around, holding it in and breathing correctly to get that sick feeling out of me.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 10, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> oh, ive been very close to puking several times. I am just good at walking around, holding it in and breathing correctly to get that sick feeling out of me.


  I know "THAT" feeling VERY well!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 10, 2005)

pfunk, if u get a chance to read this before i lift tomorrow, it is day 4 - lower body. I am supposed to perform my main lifts at 80% so i assume that means 80% of my 1RM?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 10, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> pfunk, if u get a chance to read this before i lift tomorrow, it is day 4 - lower body. I am supposed to perform my main lifts at 80% so i assume that means 80% of my 1RM?


 Yea, it's 80% of your 1rm.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> pfunk, if u get a chance to read this before i lift tomorrow, it is day 4 - lower body. I am supposed to perform my main lifts at 80% so i assume that means 80% of my 1RM?




no, 80% of the weight you use last time.  It is more like active rest iwth the main lifts.

So if you squat 225 last time.  This time it is 180.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 11, 2005)

*Day 4 - Lower (Active Rest)*

Warmup: 3 min bike

Main Lifts - performed at 80%

Squats
tempo: 1-6-1
RI: 60-90secs
135/5x5

SLDL's
tempo: 1-6-1
RI: 60-90secs
125/5x5

Standing Calf Raises
tempo: 1-6-1
RI: 60-90secs
140/5x5

Density Work - RI = 30 SECONDS

Sumo Deadlifts
175/5x5

First time doing these. It felt weird at first but got the hang of it.

Leg Extensions
90/8x5

Brutal lactic acid burn

Standing Calf Raises
140/8x5

Good workout. The thing about squats, i have a major sticking point in which i often have trouble getting out of the hole. 135 is easy at 80%, but when i am doing 185, 225 or above, it's easy going parallel but once i go ass to floor, i always have trouble pushing myself out of the hole. I get "stuck" or it takes me a good 10 seconds to get up. I would love to try box squats to work on that sticking point but my gym has nothing. I'm hoping that when i lift at college, the gym will have a power rack or a box so i can work on it and increase my squat strength. My squat strength is pathetic compared to deads and bench.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey now Brother, don't be a hog, leave some lifts for the rest of us!!! In all seriousness, nice #'s!!! I hate getting stuck in the hole, almost gives you a panic feeling!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey now Brother, don't be a hog, leave some lifts for the rest of us!!! In all seriousness, nice #'s!!! I hate getting stuck in the hole, almost gives you a panic feeling!!!



lol, i have the next 2 days off so no more hogging for me. I agree on the panic feeling, i'd feel more confident using a power rack with the pins set which my gym does not have.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 11, 2005)

That definatly sucks!!! I can't believe they don't have safety bars!!!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2005)

the best way to work on geting out of the hole is to lower the weight and squat ass to the floor and work on your speed out of it.  Then slowly increase weight.  You don't need to box squat.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> the best way to work on geting out of the hole is to lower the weight and squat ass to the floor and work on your speed out of it.  Then slowly increase weight.  You don't need to box squat.



ya i should give that a try. Ive been using a tempo where i am in the hole for more than 3 seconds so it may be the reason why it's difficult to get out of. I very rarely do 1-0-1 tempo's for squats so after i complete this routine, ill focus on the core compound exercises to gain strength.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2005)

ofcourse it is harder to get out of the hole when you sit down there.  that is the point of making the isometric at the bottom.

try just working on your speed sometime.  I try and make my squat really nice and bouncy like.  So I just relax my hips and drop down into a squat and then fire it back up.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 11, 2005)

when u say bouncy, do you do it like this?

http://www.joeskopec.com/biglifts.html

click link and watch tom platz squat 500 for 23 reps


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> when u say bouncy, do you do it like this?
> 
> http://www.joeskopec.com/biglifts.html
> 
> click link and watch tom platz squat 500 for 23 reps



Kind of....

Here is bouncy.  this is one of the best video clips I have ever seen.  I watch it constatly.  It is one of the greatest olympic lifters ever.  Greece's Pyros Dimas.  This was after he had an injury and was in america where he got his surgery and then physical therapy.  He is training here at the Olympic training center in Colorado Springs.  This is absolutly amazing.  It is about 3min long.  He does some power snatches, power cleans and jerks.  At the end he does 2 sets of 2 reps with 440lbs in the front squat....Now this is bouncy!  This guy is only 183lbs.  He is one of my hero's:


Pyros Dimas


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2005)

Also bouncy.  This is american olympic lifter shane hammon doing a 925lb squat (he was the youngest ever to squat 1000lbs).  This is some crazy speed:

Shane


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 11, 2005)

thanks for the video, the guy does have a lot of strength for his size. I'm sure he's your hero because you are somewhat similar to him and i know you'll get up there to where he is someday. Don't give up.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Kind of....
> 
> Here is bouncy. this is one of the best video clips I have ever seen. I watch it constatly. It is one of the greatest olympic lifters ever. Greece's Pyros Dimas. This was after he had an injury and was in america where he got his surgery and then physical therapy. He is training here at the Olympic training center in Colorado Springs. This is absolutly amazing. It is about 3min long. He does some power snatches, power cleans and jerks. At the end he does 2 sets of 2 reps with 440lbs in the front squat....Now this is bouncy! This guy is only 183lbs. He is one of my hero's:
> 
> ...


 Those snatches were amazing. That was awesome.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 11, 2005)

oh my lord, shane is a BEAST. That was the fastest 1000 pound squat i have ever seen. All the other guys go down extremely slow but this one takes the cake.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2005)

shiz- not only does it take the cake.  it isn't that bull shit wide stance.  that is a fucking ass to the grass olympic squat!  he is the real deal.

michael- I know.  they are amazing.  I see that and realize how much I really need to work on my technique.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> shiz- not only does it take the cake.  it isn't that bull shit wide stance.  that is a fucking ass to the grass olympic squat!  he is the real deal.
> 
> michael- I know.  they are amazing.  I see that and realize how much I really need to work on my technique.



give him a call, meet him up and he could help you out.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 12, 2005)

he lives in greece.  ALso, he isn't a coach.  He is just an extremely gifted guy.  Just because he is good and gifted and be doing the lifts since he was like 8 doesn't mean that he would be a good teacher.  I would have to find his coach and ask.  But these people aren't just around to help me out.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> he lives in greece.  ALso, he isn't a coach.  He is just an extremely gifted guy.  Just because he is good and gifted and be doing the lifts since he was like 8 doesn't mean that he would be a good teacher.  I would have to find his coach and ask.  But these people aren't just around to help me out.



i was just being sarcastic funky, of course they're not.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 12, 2005)

Well i ended up going to the gym today which was supposed to be my off day. My friend, who i have not seen in a while called me up and asked if i wanted to lift before we leave for school next week. I hesitated at first but said fuck it and went along with it so instead of taking today and tomorrow off, ill take tomorrow and sunday off to make up for it. I did my routine so my friend went along with it. I told him he better be prepared because the density work will be tough and he said "bring it" so off we go..

*Day 1 - Upper*

Main Lifts

DB Bench Press
tempo: 2-0-1
70,70,65,65,65/5x5

CG Seated Rows
tempo: 2-2-1
plate#7,9,9,7,7/5x5

Density work: My friend started saying "I thought this was supposed to be hard? This aint nothing". Then i told him well, here's the density work. It will be I go you go, no bullshit, no rest, and use weight u can handle for 5 sets of 5-8. 

Seated DB Shoulder Press
30/8x5

WG Lat Pulldowns
plate#7/8,8,8,8,6

DB Front Raise
15/8x5

My friend starts turning red and breathing heavily and asks "are we done yet", i replied are u kiddin? We still have more to do.

Rope Pressdowns
80/8x5

Hammer Curls
25/8x5

My friend was finally relieved it was over and said wow, i guess i was wrong. I told him, u aint seen nothing yet. Call me in a few days and we'll do legs like this together and he goes "   no thanks"     

Auxiliary work

reverse wrist curls/wrist curls superset
30x10/30x10

Static Plate hold (45's)
50secs

This routine wasn't 100% right as the RI was supposed to be 25 seconds since this is week 2 for me but i didnt want to kill my friend since he isn't really advanced. Also, we mixed up the tempo's and often rested longer than usual cause we talked since we havent seen each other in so long. Also, i was still a little sore so it was tough to maintain strict form for the most part but it was a good workout overall. Nice to get the weekend off.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 12, 2005)

Killer w/o my Friend!!! I think your friend will think "Twice" before w/o with you!!! Don't you love it when they talk a big show, you put 'em through it and they wilt away right before your eyes!!! Way to go Brother Shiznit!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Killer w/o my Friend!!! I think your friend will think "Twice" before w/o with you!!! Don't you love it when they talk a big show, you put 'em through it and they wilt away right before your eyes!!! Way to go Brother Shiznit!!!




    exactly! Thanks arch.


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Killer w/o my Friend!!! I think your friend will think "Twice" before w/o with you!!! Don't you love it when they talk a big show, you put 'em through it and they wilt away right before your eyes!!! Way to go Brother Shiznit!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 13, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


  What are you confused about?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 15, 2005)

*Day 2 - Legs*

Warmup: 3 min treadmill and light squatting

Main Lifts

Squats
tempo: 1-6-1
RI: 60-90secs
155,155,135,135/8x4

Really hit my quads, 6 count is brutal.

SLDL's
tempo: 1-6-1
RI: 60-90secs
95,135,135,145/8x4

Started feeling a little queasy, sweating like a mofo after just 4 sets.

Standing Calf Raises
tempo: 1-6-1
RI: 60-90secs
160,140,140,120/8x4

Density Work - RI = 25 SECONDS

Front Squats
95/5x5

Got some strange looks from people who have never seen this

Leg Curls
50/5x5

Standing Calf Raises
140/8,8,8,6,5


----------



## buildingup (Aug 15, 2005)

damn how long did your back/bicep routine take?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> damn how long did your back/bicep routine take?




he doesn't have a back/bicep routine.  he trains on an upper/lower split.  these workouts fly though so they don't take much more than 40min or so.

nice leg workout.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 15, 2005)

yes, pfunk is correct. Can't you read buildingup? It says "day 1 - upper" , "day 2 - lower" ... et cetera. The workout looks long on paper but it really only takes 40-50 minutes because the rest intervals are short for the density work. Give it a try someday and see if u can last.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey there Shiznit. Looking good in here. I was doing this earlier in the summer and back in May. Definately a w/o!!!! Looks like your doing great with it


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 15, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Hey there Shiznit. Looking good in here. I was doing this earlier in the summer and back in May. Definately a w/o!!!! Looks like your doing great with it




thanks rocco, the density work is a killer. I dont know how i am going to survive the 10 second RI. How'd you manage?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 15, 2005)

My reps dropped big time on the later sets!!!  You'll find after doing this training, your capacity for cardio is quite a bit more


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 15, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> My friend was finally relieved it was over and said wow, i guess i was wrong. I told him, u aint seen nothing yet. Call me in a few days and we'll do legs like this together and he goes "  no thanks"


You wouldn't believe my freinds.  So I go out to eat with one of my good freinds and I'm wobbling around like I crapped my pants, so he asks me why.  So I tell him that I squatted 225 twenty times and that it was one of the most brutal and amazing things I have ever done.  So I don't really think twice of it until we go to this girls house and the freind who I went to eat with tells a couple of my other buddies that I was "bragging" that I squatted 225, which keep in mind that was never my intention.  So then it gets to be this big thing about I'm bragging and they keep nagging on me saying how "I start with 225 squating as a warmup" and shit like that.  I just smile, nod my head, and try to zone out whatever there saying because I know not one of them would be able to do that one set of squats no less the rest of the workout.

I think thats what I'm going to have to do to show them up, although HIT isn't really a partner type deal..  Nice workouts and everything shiz.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 15, 2005)

Also, any chance you can inform me about the routine your now doing?  I am looking into doing a four day split when school starts, and am looking at all possibilities.  P has helped me out, but I'm just trying to see what he suggested you to do.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 15, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> You wouldn't believe my freinds.  So I go out to eat with one of my good freinds and I'm wobbling around like I crapped my pants, so he asks me why.  So I tell him that I squatted 225 twenty times and that it was one of the most brutal and amazing things I have ever done.  So I don't really think twice of it until we go to this girls house and the freind who I went to eat with tells a couple of my other buddies that I was "bragging" that I squatted 225, which keep in mind that was never my intention.  So then it gets to be this big thing about I'm bragging and they keep nagging on me saying how "I start with 225 squating as a warmup" and shit like that.  I just smile, nod my head, and try to zone out whatever there saying because I know not one of them would be able to do that one set of squats no less the rest of the workout.
> 
> I think thats what I'm going to have to do to show them up, although HIT isn't really a partner type deal..  Nice workouts and everything shiz.



I agree, my friend wasn't like that...he was mostly joking around but some of my friends are like that but they don't have the balls to train with me. Believe me, i've squatted 20+ reps before and i know what it feels like. Nobody would ever be able to fight through the pain.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 15, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Also, any chance you can inform me about the routine your now doing?  I am looking into doing a four day split when school starts, and am looking at all possibilities.  P has helped me out, but I'm just trying to see what he suggested you to do.



here's the routine P outlined for me. It's great and definetly brutal. Give it a try.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1072419&postcount=226


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks Shiz, I'm going to have to ask some questions looking over it briefly, but until I take an in depth look I'll refrain from doing so.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Day 3 - Upper*

Main Lifts

BB Overhead Shoulder Press
tempo: 1-0-1
RI: 60-90secs
85,75,75,70/8x4

Felt stronger doing these than last time. 

BB Curls
tempo: 3-2-1
RI: 60-90secs
85,75,70,50/8x4

lol, see the weight dropping? The tempo is brutal but i love the pump.

Skull Crushers
tempo: 3-2-1
RI: 60-90secs
40/8x4

BB Shrugs
tempo: 1-0-1
RI: 60-90secs
245,225,225,225/8x4

Density Work - RI = 25 SECONDS!!

NG Pullups
bw/5,5,5,5,3+2

Much better than last time. I got 4 sets this time and only 3 on the last set with another 25 seconds rest to get the last 2.

DB Bench
50/5,5,5,8,8

My arms were just shaking doing these. It was so fatigued but i was able to do them. I did 5 reps the first 3 sets so i can make sure that i will be able to get 5 for the last 2 but i repped out 8 instead. Felt good.

Lateral Raises
12/8x5

Upright Rows
65/5x5

Delts were just dead!

DB Pullover
30/8x5

Auxiliary Work

Face Pulls
35,50,60/8x3

Added some posterior delt work


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey shiz... i am really interested in your rest intervals.  When you list your workout, i am a little confused about the "tempo" part.  I know it may be a lame and obvious question, but could you explain it to me?  Awesome intensity, my friend.  I wish i could find a partner with your work ethic and dedication.  I work out alone, and though i go heavy for low reps, more often than not, i try to keep the sweat pouring and heartrate up.   ill keep in touch with your journal,  good stuff here.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 16, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Hey shiz... i am really interested in your rest intervals.  When you list your workout, i am a little confused about the "tempo" part.  I know it may be a lame and obvious question, but could you explain it to me?  Awesome intensity, my friend.  I wish i could find a partner with your work ethic and dedication.  I work out alone, and though i go heavy for low reps, more often than not, i try to keep the sweat pouring and heartrate up.   ill keep in touch with your journal,  good stuff here.



thanks legion. As for the tempo, the xxx means (eccentric, static "hold", concentric). For example, say i was doing squats with a 1-6-1 tempo. That would mean 1 eccentric (going down), 6 static (6 seconds in the hole), and 1 concentric (going up). 

For BB Curls, it would be 3-2-1 (3 eccentric going down, 2 static at the bottom, and then 1 count concentric going up).

See what i mean? Ask pfunk if you're still confused. He taught me this shit.

I could say the same about a training parter. It's tough to find someone who is dedicated and can last with me. Most of my friends can't survive my workouts (not bragging or anything), just that most of them are the typical pussies who rest 5-10 minutes after a set.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 16, 2005)

Brother Shiznet, awesome w/o's in here my Friend!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2005)

Great w/o buddy! My only advice is to always try for the 8 reps instead of stopping at 5.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 16, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o buddy! My only advice is to always try for the 8 reps instead of stopping at 5.




I agree.  You are missing the training affect by cutting the reps at 5.  You want to try and get 8.  the important thing is the density and increasing work capacity.  Don't be a pussy.  train like a man.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I agree.  You are missing the training affect by cutting the reps at 5.  You want to try and get 8.  the important thing is the density and increasing work capacity.  Don't be a pussy.  train like a man.



lol, hhmmm i sure could lick some pussy.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 17, 2005)

*UPDATE*

To add to my workout yesterday, i slept over my best friends house last night and we decided to play a game. We took a whole deck of cards and just shuffled it around on the floor face card down. So, we take turns so one of us would pick a card out of the pile and you were to perform pushups.

Clubs = regular pushup
Spades = pushups on your fingertips
Hearts = pushups on your fists
Diamonds = pushups using a diamond-shaped hand (like having your hands close together with your thumbs and index finger touching).

So say i picked out a 10 of clubs. I had to do 10 regular pushups. Then my friend picks out a 6 of hearts. He has to do 6 pushups on his fists and we kept going back and forth until we used up all the cards

Jack = 11
Queen = 12
King = 13
Ace = 15
Joker Card = 20

It was pretty brutal actually. Both of us got a handful of high cards and low cards so we were even. He's a wrestler and is pretty strong so he tested me to see if i can last since his other friends quit after 10 cards. I did finish it but i was so tired because i just did my workout earlier. My delts and arms are so sore.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 18, 2005)

Joker= 1 arm pushups... try that!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 18, 2005)

* Legion * said:
			
		

> Joker= 1 arm pushups... try that!



1-arm pushups is impossible. 3-4 can be done but 20 with 1 arm? YA RIGHT


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 18, 2005)

Whats goin on in the world of BRother Shiznit?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Whats goin on in the world of BRother Shiznit?



nothing much arch, just a lot of shopping for college


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 18, 2005)

Well, what a bummer. Today was supposed to be day 4 - legs but i totally forgot about the patriots preseason game tonight. As i was driving there, it was cutoff so i went a different route to go the back way. Well, the backway was cutoff and the closest parking lots were 25 bucks so i was fucking pissed and went home because i would have to walk 5-10 miles to the gym from the closest free parking zone.  The gym is right across the stadium.

Tomorrow morning i leave for college so it's going to be a long 7 hour drive. I'm excited and a little nervous as well. I will be staying over night there and then moving in saturday to meet my roomates and have orientation for the next few days after that. So, i may have to take a week off from the gym since i have to settle in and do all these tours and paperwork as well as meeting people and knowing my way around the campus. I can't wait to check the gym out. I heard it's a very nice gym and i'll finally be able to squat in a power rack!

I'll check back in a few days and let you guys know what's up. Happy training.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 18, 2005)

have a safe trip to college.  where are you going??


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 18, 2005)

Have a safe trip tomorrow my Friend!!! Lookin forward to your feedback on the gym and of course your great w/o's Brother Shiznet!!!
GODspeed to you!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 18, 2005)

thanks guys

funk, i'm going to RIT (rochester institute of technology) and im having a tough time deciding what i want to do for my major. I'm debating between computer science/engineering, business, exercise science and physiology, and criminal justice. That's a lot, i know.

Too bad RIT is too far from manhattan. Rochester is in nothern New York, near Buffalo. It would have been cool to meet u and train but maybe in the future i'll drive down or take a train or something.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 18, 2005)

Good luck buddy. Word of advice, never take criminal justice


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 18, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Good luck buddy. Word of advice, never take criminal justice



how come? I'm not looking to be a cop or something, but focus more on medical science and computers because i'm good with computers so i'd like to work on something involving computers.

Care to tell me why? Be honest.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 18, 2005)

Heh, my brother in law took that for a while and it's completely useless to him now. I forget if he actual got his degree in it, or just took it for 1-2 years then decided it wasn't for him.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 18, 2005)

Because any job where you would actually use a criminal justice degree...they train you themselves. That degree means crap out in the workplace. Stick with medical science or computers


----------



## Pylon (Aug 18, 2005)

Have a great trip Shiz!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 21, 2005)

hey guys hows it going. College is a blast so far and the gym is huge. It has everything but i have been to busy lately socializing and having all these tests and meetings. Everyone here is cool and there is a kid from atlanta georgia who's just like us and brought his own protein shakes and oatmeal. It's funny that both of us just walk around with a gallon of water in our hand. Finally got a training partner. I'll be back in the gym in a few days.


----------



## reg56 (Aug 21, 2005)

Glad to hear everything's going good Rich.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 21, 2005)

that is great man, enjoy it!  It is nice to have a training partner and someone to share interests like helth and fitness with in college.  It helps to keep you out of trouble.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 21, 2005)

just got in a quick workout today. My partner and i only had like 20 mins before a meeting so we lifted in a very old gym that was just awful. The new gym doesnt open until next week so i did a variety of compound exercises just to get my body back into it.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 22, 2005)

You'll love college.  You know how they say there's a time and a place for everything?  Well, college is it.

 I missed it, so where are you going, and did you pick a major yet?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 22, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> hey guys hows it going. College is a blast so far and the gym is huge. It has everything but i have been to busy lately socializing and having all these tests and meetings. Everyone here is cool and there is a kid from atlanta georgia who's just like us and brought his own protein shakes and oatmeal. It's funny that both of us just walk around with a gallon of water in our hand. Finally got a training partner. I'll be back in the gym in a few days.


Awesome, glad all is well, great news on the training partner!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 22, 2005)

Congrats Shiz.  Stay interested even if it is just a basic training routine..


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 22, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> You'll love college.  You know how they say there's a time and a place for everything?  Well, college is it.
> 
> I missed it, so where are you going, and did you pick a major yet?



thanks, i go to RIT and im not sure what i want to major in yet. Still talking to my counselors and taking tests.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome, glad all is well, great news on the training partner!!!




thanks arch


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 22, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Congrats Shiz.  Stay interested even if it is just a basic training routine..



thanks dude. The new gym doesn't open until sunday and it's impossible to get a workout at the old gym because the hours are 12-2 and 4-8 and i have meetings/tests all day from 8am-9pm. Just gotta ride it out and wait until next week then ill be back into it.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 24, 2005)

day 1 - upper

Main Lifts

DB Bench Press
tempo: 1-3-1
RI: 60-90secs
65,55,55,55/6x4

Seated Cable Row
tempo: 1-3-1
RI: 60-90secs
70,110,120,120/6x4

Density Work - RI = 20 SECONDS

Seated Shoulder Press
30/8,8,8,7,5

WG Lat Pulldowns
plate#7/8x5

DB Front Raise
20/8x5

Hammer Curls
25/8x5

Rope Pressdowns
80/8,8,8,7,6

It was nice to get back in the gym even though its the old gym. Some of the machines and weights are different from my home gym so the numbers are a little off.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there Brother!!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 25, 2005)

Great w/o!! How's everything going?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice work, Shiz.  Hey, do whatcha gotta, right?  Sometimes the old gyms are the best!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks guys, everything is going well. Sorry for not posting in your journals because my free time has cut in half.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 25, 2005)

day 2 - legs

Main Lifts

Squats
tempo: 1-6-1
RI: 60-90secs
185,155,155,155/6x4

SLDL's
tempo: 1-1-1
RI: 60-90secs
135,155,155,165

Woops, forgot about the tempo (supposed to be 1-6-1) .. havent been lifting consistently but ill be back on track tomorrow.

Calf Raises

None. They had nothing, like i said...old gym. Was lookin around for something to do but some of the blocks were either too big or too small.

Density Work - RI = 20 SECONDS

Front Squat
95/8,8,5,5,5

Leg Curls
75/8,8,8,8,6

Calf Raises

none.

Ok workout. I am lagging behind due to inconsistancy and no calf work but i got some nice quad and ham work.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 25, 2005)

For Calf Raises, if there's nothing else you could use just do them holding DB's or a BB with weight... I sometimes do that just for variation.

 How's the college thing going? I just moved a lot of my stuff in today, but I'm not staying there until Saturday night when I move my computer and other stuff in. Seems like it's gonna be weird...


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 26, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> For Calf Raises, if there's nothing else you could use just do them holding DB's or a BB with weight... I sometimes do that just for variation.
> 
> How's the college thing going? I just moved a lot of my stuff in today, but I'm not staying there until Saturday night when I move my computer and other stuff in. Seems like it's gonna be weird...



ya it's weird at first but you'll get used to it. Everyone is very nice and you're gonna be busy going out and socializing plus the classes and shit. Hell, i am only getting 4 hours of sleep every night. I gotta pick up the slack.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 27, 2005)

both gyms were closed today, couldnt workout. Really pissed.

But on the bright side, new gym opens up tomorrow.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 27, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> ya it's weird at first but you'll get used to it. Everyone is very nice and you're gonna be busy going out and socializing plus the classes and shit. Hell, i am only getting 4 hours of sleep every night. I gotta pick up the slack.


 Lol, I'll probably get less sleep than that the first week... My schedule's so screwed up right now... I'm always up until 4-5 am, and I get up around 1-2 pm. Starting monday I'm going to need to get up at like 6:00 am. First week's gonna be hell sleep wise.

 I know it's gonna be a lot of fun once I get used to it, but it's gonna be weird the first few weeks probably.


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 27, 2005)

Sweet w/o my Friend!!! I bet you can't wait for your gym to open up!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 28, 2005)

Day 3 - upper

It's christmas morning, the new gym is finally open!

Main Lifts

BB Overhead Press
tempo: 1-0-1
RI: 60-90secs
85,95,85,75/6x4

BB Curls
tempo: 3-2-1
RI: 60-90secs
85,75,75,65/6x4

Skull Crushers
50/6x4

BB Shrugs
255,225,225,225/6x4

Density Work - RI = 20 SECONDS!

pullups (regular with reverse grip)
bw/18,5,5,5,

My friends interrupted my workout and wanted to have a contest to see who can do the most. They all went first and got 8,5,1. Then i went and blew them away. They were like "OMFG DUDE, NO FUCKIN WAY..." ... i was like it's nothing..i do it all the time  

DB Bench
50/8,8,8,6,5

Lateral Raises
12.5/8x5

The weights are different. It goes 2.5, 5, 7.5, 10, 12.5, 15, 17.5, and then 20-100. 

Upright Rows
65/8,5,5,5,5

Pullovers
30/8x5

This was a good workout. Although, i had trouble finding some machine that i needed because it was a big gym. A few of my friends came along so they interrupted me a few times but whatever. After my workout, i took a trip around and started taking pictures. The gym is really nice, take a look for yourself.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 28, 2005)

more


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 28, 2005)

..and more


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 28, 2005)

finally got a deadlift platform and power rack, sweet


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 28, 2005)

dude screw u! im jealous... my school needs a new gym SO BAD. You have like 12 flat benches, we have 1.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 28, 2005)

WOW!  That's a great looking place!  Merry chistmas indeed!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 29, 2005)

*Day 4 - legs*

Main Lifts

Squats
tempo: 1-6-1
RI: 60-90secs
185,155,155,135/6x4

SLDL's
tempo: 1-6-1
RI: 60-90secs
115,115,145,145/6x4

Seated Calf
tempo: 1-6-1
RI: 60-90secs
90,90,50,50/6x4

First time ever doing these, felt kind of weird. I'd prefer standing up but the gym doesnt have one.

Density Work - RI = 20 SECONDS

Deadlifts
165/5x5

I did regular instead of sumo because i havent done it in a while

Leg Extensions
100/8,8,8,6,5

Didn't bother with calves. Looked around for a standing calf machine and after all that since they didnt have one, someone was already using the seated calf so i just left.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 31, 2005)

Week 4

*Day 1 - Upper*

Main Lifts

Incline DB Press
tempo: 3-2-1
RI: 60-90secs
50,45,45/10x3

Bent over BB Rows
tempo: 3-2-1
RI: 60-90secs
135,135,95/10x3

Density Work - RI = 15 SECONDS

DB Shoulder Press
25/8,8,8,8,6

DB Front Raise
15/8,8,6,5,5

Cable Pressdowns
70/8x5

Hammer Curls
25/8x5

WG Lat Pulldowns
70/8x5


----------



## Pylon (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice work, Shiz.  Hey, you can always do standing calfs with a DB and a step or box.  They're a nice change of pace from the machine anyway...


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 31, 2005)

W/O's are lookin GREAT my Friend!!! Brother Pylon has a good point too!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 31, 2005)

thanks guys

pylon, ill check it out and see if i can find one


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 31, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice work, Shiz. Hey, you can always do standing calfs with a DB and a step or box. They're a nice change of pace from the machine anyway...


 I like just getting into squat position with the barbell on your neck, and doing calf raises.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 1, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I like just getting into squat position with the barbell on your neck, and doing calf raises.


 Another fine suggestion!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 1, 2005)

well, you are down to 15sec rest now!  How do you feel overal?  Your overal conditioning and work capacity should be much great, no?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> well, you are down to 15sec rest now!  How do you feel overal?  Your overal conditioning and work capacity should be much great, no?



i feel great pfunk, however, when i left for school i was pretty much off track with my diet and training because of the new change and busy with classes all day. I am back on track now and it's rather difficult handling 15 seconds but i am still fighting through it. 10 seconds is gonna be another story.

Once i complete this routine, i will probably go back to my normal upper/lower split and some time in the future, i will do the density work again with more weight and more consistant.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 1, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> i feel great pfunk, however, when i left for school i was pretty much off track with my diet and training because of the new change and busy with classes all day. I am back on track now and it's rather difficult handling 15 seconds but i am still fighting through it. 10 seconds is gonna be another story.
> 
> Once i complete this routine, i will probably go back to my normal upper/lower split and some time in the future, i will do the density work again with more weight and more consistant.




yes, go back to your normal routine for awhile and lower the volume even a bit.  The basic idea of the density aproach is that I kind of use it based on what the fitness-fatigue model is.  Overload your work capacity and then back off the work load and reap the benefits of greater overal conditioning and GPP.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 1, 2005)

*Day 2 - Lower*

Main Lifts

Deadlifts
tempo: 3-2-1
RI: 60-90secs
185/10x3

These were easy. Could have done more weight.

45 Degree Calf Press
tempo: 3-2-1
RI: 60-90secs
180,270,270/10x3

Density Work - RI = 15 SECONDS

Front Squats
95/8,8,5,5,5

I felt so pumped doing these. Honestly, i like doing these better than back squats. I cant wait to start using heavier weight once the density work is over.

Leg Curls
55/8,8,6,5,5

Seated Calf Raise
100/8,8,8,5,5

Started to feel a little tightness in my left calf so i stopped at 5 reps for the last 2 sets.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 1, 2005)

Great w/o BRother Shiznit!!! How do you like the front squats? I'm real nervous about them!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o BRother Shiznit!!! How do you like the front squats? I'm real nervous about them!!!



arch, just start very light. Work on just using the bar first. Get the feel for it and then work your way up. If the form gets sloppy, cut back the weight and keep practicing. I currently only do 95 pounds but i will be increasing it once i finish the density work routine im doing now. Just make sure your delts arn't fried before doing them.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 2, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> arch, just start very light. Work on just using the bar first. Get the feel for it and then work your way up. If the form gets sloppy, cut back the weight and keep practicing. I currently only do 95 pounds but i will be increasing it once i finish the density work routine im doing now. Just make sure your delts arn't fried before doing them.


I just might do that my Friend!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Day 3 - Upper*

Main Lifts

Seated DB Shoulder Press
tempo: 3-2-1
RI: 60-90secs
30/10x3

Preacher Curls
tempo: 3-2-1
RI: 60-90secs
35/10x3

Pressdowns
tempo: 3-2-1
RI: 60-90secs
70/10x3

DB Shrugs
tempo: 3-2-1
RI: 60-90secs
60,65,70/10x3

Density Work - RI = 15 SECONDS

Pullups
bw/5x5

DB Bench Press
50/8x5

Lateral Raises
12.5/8,8,8,6,6

Absolutely fried

Pullovers
30/8x5

Aux Work

reverse pec deck
plate#3/8x3

Didnt have time to do upright rows. Had to cut my workout a little short so i dumped those but went for a nice swim with a few friends a little later on.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 3, 2005)

Sweet lookin w/o BRother Shiznit!!! How do you like the short RI's? Your doin a GREAT job in here my Friend!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 4, 2005)

thanks arch, the short RI's are brutal. I only have one week to go with 10 second RI then i finally complete the routine.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 4, 2005)

Heya Shiz...man, that density work looks intense.  I may have to try it someday...


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Day 4 - Lower*

Main Lifts

Deadlifts
tempo: 3-2-1
RI: 60-90secs
185/10x3

Leg Press
tempo: 3-2-1
RI: 60-90secs
270,360,450/10x3

45 Degree Calf Press
tempo: 3-2-1
RI: 60-90secs
270,360,360/10x3

Density Work - RI = 15 SECONDS

Sumo Deads
135/8,6,5,5,5

Man, my lower back was tortured after doing these. I couldnt even stand up straight and had to rest a min or 2 before unracking the weights.

Leg Extension
75/8x5

BRUTAL. I had to get up off my seat after the 3rd, 4th, and 5th sets to walk around and cool down the lactic burn. Damn.

Seated Calf Raise
100/8,8,6

I stopped doing these after feeling tightness. I am afraid to pull a muscle so i will not be doing seated calves anymore. Its weird, i dont get this tightness whenever i am doing something else.

End of week 4. Only 1 more week to go with 10 SECONDS REST!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 6, 2005)

*Week 5*

*Day 1 - Upper*

Main Lifts

Low Incline DB Press
tempo: 3-2-1
RI: 60-90secs
45,45,40/12x4

Bent over BB Rows
tempo: 3-2-1
RI: 60-90secs
135,135,95,95/12x4

These were absolutely brutal on my back. I went very slow with strict form. 

Density Work - RI = 10 SECONDS!!!

Seated Shoulder Press
30/8,8,8,6,5

Rope Pressdowns
70/8,8,6,6,5

Front Raises
12.5/8x5

Hammer Curls
25/8,8,8,6,6

WG Lat Pulldowns
70/8,8,8,6,5

oh god. This was just torture. 10 seconds rest felt like 2 seconds. I cant believe i got through that shit.

1 down, 3 to go!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice work!  Hang tight, you'll get through it!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Day 2 - Lower*

Main Lifts

Deadlifts
tempo: 3-2-1
RI: 60-90secs
225,225,185,185/12x4

I dont really like doing deads for reps. It puts a lot of pressure on my lower back and feels like its about to blow out.

Leg Press
tempo: 3-2-1
RI: 60-90secs
180,270,360,410/12x4

Really fatigued my quads

45 Degree Calf Press
tempo: 3-2-1
RI: 60-90secs
270,270,220,220/12x4

Density Work - RI = 10 SECONDS!

Front Squat
95/5x5

Jesus, almost crumbled after these

Leg Curls
55/5x5

Cant......walk....

45 degree calf press
180/8,8,6,5,5

2 down, 2 to go


----------



## Pylon (Sep 9, 2005)

Well done Shiz!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 10, 2005)

*Day 3 - Upper*

Main Lifts

DB Shoulder Press
tempo: 3-2-1
RI: 60-90secs
35,35,30,30/12x4

Rope Pressdowns
tempo: 3-2-1
RI: 60-90secs
80,70,70,60/12x4

Preacher Curls
tempo: 3-2-1
RI: 60-90secs
40,40,35,25/12x4

Huge pump. 

DB Shrugs
tempo: 3-2-1
RI: 60-90secs
60/12x4

These dumbbells are harder to grip than the ones i used at home. It's more slippery and causes more calluses which is a pain in the ass

Density Work - RI = 10 SECONDS!!

pullups
bw/5x5

DB Bench Press
50/8,8,6,6,6

Upright Rows
65/5x5

Lateral Raises
12.5/5x5

DB Pullovers
30/8,5,5,5,5

3 down, 1 to go!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 13, 2005)

*Day 4 -Lower*

Main Lifts

Deadlifts
tempo: 1-0-1
RI: 60-90secs
135,185,245,315,315/5,5,1,1,1

Instead of doing 12x4 (which i dont like doing high reps for deads - slight lower back pain), i did regular sets.

Leg Press
tempo: 3-2-1
RI: 60-90secs
180,270,360,380/12x4

I love doing slow negatives on these. It is brutal.

45 Degree Calf Press
tempo: 3-2-1
RI: 60-90secs
380,360,270,270/12x4

Density Work - RI = 10 SECONDS!!

sumo deadlifts
185/5x5

Leg Extension
85/8x5

KILLER!

Seated Calf Raise
100/8,8,6,6,5

I finally completed this program. Even though i went through some problems half way through (change of enviroment and schedule because of college) i was still able to get back on track and finish it off. I really enjoyed it but you really have to be mentally and physically tough to endure the pain. I may go back to my old routine and doing 2 bodyparts per day switching up the tempo's, RI's, poundage, reps, etc... but i am looking around for a new routine.

Question for pfunk - i plan on doing density work again in the near future to switch up my routine a lot. Was the routine you gave me yours or did you get it off a website? I am just wondering if there are many different kinds of routines that involve density work so i can avoid doing the same one over again.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 13, 2005)

> Question for pfunk - i plan on doing density work again in the near future to switch up my routine a lot. Was the routine you gave me yours or did you get it off a website? I am just wondering if there are many different kinds of routines that involve density work so i can avoid doing the same one over again.



I would take a few weeks off from doing this training.  Maybe next week just lower the volume totally and train 2 days only (total body).  Then go back to what you normally do with lower volume.

The program that you did I wrote, for you.  I didn;t get it off a website.  There is a million ways that you can train density as all it has to do is push the envelope on your work capacity.  You can write tons of programs to do this.  Next time you write a program (either similiar or totally different) and I will take a look at it for you and tell you what I think.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I would take a few weeks off from doing this training.  Maybe next week just lower the volume totally and train 2 days only (total body).  Then go back to what you normally do with lower volume.
> 
> The program that you did I wrote, for you.  I didn;t get it off a website.  There is a million ways that you can train density as all it has to do is push the envelope on your work capacity.  You can write tons of programs to do this.  Next time you write a program (either similiar or totally different) and I will take a look at it for you and tell you what I think.



So basically, should i combine day 1 (upper) + day 2 (lower) for 1 whole body workout and the other day will be day 3 (upper) + day 4 (lower) except i train with lower volume? Or should i develop a new routine for total body workouts?

If i train 2 days only, how many days apart should i train?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Chest*

Flat DB Bench
tempo: 3-1-1
RI: 60-90secs
65,65,60,60/8,6,8,8

Incline DB Bench
tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 60-90secs
50,45,40/8,6,8

Dips
tempo: 1-1-1
bw/8

Flat DB Flyes
tempo: 2-2-1
RI: 45secs
20,25/10x2

*Biceps*

BB Curls
tempo: 3-2-1
RI: 30secs
65/15,8 (first set - close grip, second set - wide grip)

I am going to take the next 3 days off. I was very sore for today which was odd. After my first set of DB bench, my side delts and tri's were just sore as hell. I think it's because i have been getting lack of sleep (5-6 hours) and not staying consistant in my meals. I always have so much going on from classes to studying to club activities, etc. It's hard to eat every 3 hours but i do the best i can.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 15, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> So basically, should i combine day 1 (upper) + day 2 (lower) for 1 whole body workout and the other day will be day 3 (upper) + day 4 (lower) except i train with lower volume? Or should i develop a new routine for total body workouts?
> 
> If i train 2 days only, how many days apart should i train?




don't combine those workouts.  there is to much stuff there.  you would need to make a different workout up for yourself.

only training two days.....gotta go with total body.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 15, 2005)

what would you suggest for a routine on total body day? I have never done it before so i am not sure which exercises to put in and how much volume to do.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 15, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> what would you suggest for a routine on total body day? I have never done it before so i am not sure which exercises to put in and how much volume to do.




I thought you weren't doing density training for awhile now?  Or do you mean total body just to train regulary on?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I thought you weren't doing density training for awhile now?  Or do you mean total body just to train regulary on?



I meant total body to train regularly on. The density training is only an upper/lower split. When you say total body, you mean doing a little bit of each body part right or were you referring to upper/lower split for just 2 days training a week?


----------



## Pylon (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey Shiz, how did the density thing work out for you?  Can you feel the effect of the work?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 16, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey Shiz, how did the density thing work out for you?  Can you feel the effect of the work?



feel the effect? are u kiddin me? The lactic acid burn was unbelievable and the pump is doubled. You just have to be able to force yourself to fight through the pain mentally and physically because shorter RI's really wear you out. It was a good experience and i would definitely do it again...not for a while though. Going back to a normal routine to focus more on strength.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 16, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> feel the effect? are u kiddin me? The lactic acid burn was unbelievable and the pump is doubled. You just have to be able to force yourself to fight through the pain mentally and physically because shorter RI's really wear you out. It was a good experience and i would definitely do it again...not for a while though. Going back to a normal routine to focus more on strength.


 No, I mean can you feel the difference now.  (I assumed it was a killer while you were doing it!)


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 19, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> No, I mean can you feel the difference now.  (I assumed it was a killer while you were doing it!)



oh ya, ive been sore all week and im seeing some gains


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 19, 2005)

*Legs*

Squats
tempo: 1-0-1
RI: 60-90secs
135,185,155,135/8,5,8,12

Felt tight after doing 185. I think i didnt warm up properly because i had to get through this workout quickly.

Leg Extensions
tempo: 1-2-1
RI: 45secs
100,115,130/12,10,8
tempo: 1-4-1
85/8

SLDL's
tempo: 1-2-1
RI: 60-90secs
115,115,165,165/8x4

Leg Curls
tempo: 1-3-1
RI: 45secs
55,70,70/8x3


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 20, 2005)

*Shoulders*

Standing BB Press
tempo: 1-0-1
RI: 60secs
85,75,75/10,10,8

Side Lateral Raises/Front Raises Superset
tempo: 2-2-1
RI: 30secs
12.5,15/8x2
tempo: 2-4-1
10.5/8

Reverse Pec Deck
tempo: 2-2-1
RI: 45secs
55,40,40/8x3

*Calves*

45 degree calf press
tempo: 1-3-1
RI: 30secs
180,270,270/15,15,12

Seated Calf Raise
tempo: 1-2-1
RI: 30secs
20,40/10x2

*Abs*

decline twisting crunches
bw/15
25/20x2

Swiss ball crunches
bw/25,30

Also did some wrist curls and reverse curls for forearms


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 22, 2005)

*Back*

WG Lat Pulldowns (warm up)
tempo: 1-2-1
RI: 45secs
70,100/8x2

WG Pullups
tempo: 1-1-1
RI: 60secs
bw/8,8,4

Bent over BB Rows
tempo: 1-1-1
RI: 60secs
135/10x2 (1 set overhand and 1 set underhand)
tempo: 1-3-1
95/10x1 (5 over and 5 under)

DB Row
tempo: 2-2-1
RI: 45secs
40/8,10

DB Pullovers
tempo: 1-2-1
RI: 45secs
40/10x2

*Triceps*

dips
tempo: 1-1-1
RI: 60secs
bw/18,7

2-hand overhead extension
tempo: 2-2-1
RI: 40secs
25,30/12,10


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 22, 2005)

Awesome w/o's in here Brother Shiznit!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o's in here Brother Shiznit!!!



thanks arch


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 23, 2005)

*Chest*

Incline DB Press
tempo: 2-2-1
RI: 60secs
50,50,55/8x3

Hammer Strength Press
tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 60secs
60,80,60/8x3

First time ive used one of these in a LONG time. It felt really great though.

Cable Crossovers
tempo: 3-2-1
RI: 45secs
40,50,40/8,8,10

I used a combination of low, medium, and high crossovers

Decline DB Flyes
tempo: 2-2-1
RI: 40secs
20/10x2

*Biceps*

Seated DB Curls (strict form)
tempo: 2-2-1
RI: no rest in between sets
25,30/10,7

Cable Curls
tempo: 3-2-1
RI: 30secs
60,80/10x2

Huge pump


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 26, 2005)

*Legs*

Front Squats
tempo: 1-0-1
RI: 60secs
95,95,135,135/8x4

Back Squats
tempo: 2-3-1
RI: 60secs
135/8x3
tempo: 1-0-1
15x1

Leg Press
tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 60secs
180,180,270/12,12,10

SLDL's
tempo: 2-3-1
RI: 60secs
95,95,135/8x3

Leg Curls
tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 30secs
55,70,70/8x3


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 26, 2005)

i know you've had to do some explaining before, but tommorow when I have time, I'd like some 1 on 1 help on your routine..  Everything looks excellent in here, and I might choose to do something like what you're doing.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 27, 2005)

sox, are you talking about the density work routine that i did or the one i am currently doing? I'll be glad to help out and i guess you could return the favor and tell me about this HIT you are doing.

You're pretty strong for a guy your age, as well as the ihateschoolkid. You guys put up some serious weight. I know that i could but im training as a bodybuilder and i go for hypertrophy (reppin until failure and focusing on varying the tempo and RI's) rather than worry about increasing weight for strength purposes. However, that may change next summer when i am off from school and have more time to eat because i need to gain weight. Ive been sitting at 178 for a while now.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Shoulders*

Seated DB Press
tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 60secs
45,45,35/10,7,7  (regular,alternating,arnold's)

Cable Front/Side Laterals
tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 45secs
plate#4 x 8/plate#4 x 8
tempo: 2-3-1
plate#3 x 10/plate#3 x 10

Seated bent over lateral raise
tempo: 2-2-1
RI: 30secs
15,12.5,10/8,8,10

*Calves*

45 degree calf press
tempo: 2-2-1
RI: 30secs
180,270,270/15x3

Seated Calf Raise
tempo: 2-2-1
RI: 30secs
50/8,10

*Abs*

Hanging Leg/Knee Raises superset
tempo: 1-1-1
RI: 30secs
bw/12,12
bw/8,8

Decline Twisting Crunches
tempo: 2-2-1
RI: 30secs
bw/20,15

Also threw in some forearm work doing wrist curls and plate holds


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 30, 2005)

*Back*

Pullups
bw/10,8

WG Lat Pulldowns
plate#7,#8/8x3

CG Seated Row
plate#7,#8,#10/8x3

Bent over BB Rows
95,95,115,115/8x4

Hammer Machine (forget the name)
40,50,70/8x3
*
Triceps*

skull crushers
40,50,50/10,8,8

Rope Pulldowns
60,70/10x2

Bad workout. Didnt bother to write down tempo/RI. Been swamped with work and classes...always gotta rush my workouts and my diet has not been on track. I cant eat every 3 hours and the cafeteria food isnt exactly healthy food.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 30, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> sox, are you talking about the density work routine that i did or the one i am currently doing? I'll be glad to help out and i guess you could return the favor and tell me about this HIT you are doing.
> 
> You're pretty strong for a guy your age, as well as the ihateschoolkid. You guys put up some serious weight. I know that i could but im training as a bodybuilder and i go for hypertrophy (reppin until failure and focusing on varying the tempo and RI's) rather than worry about increasing weight for strength purposes. However, that may change next summer when i am off from school and have more time to eat because i need to gain weight. Ive been sitting at 178 for a while now.


 I was referring to the routine you're doing now, that p-funk constructed for you, and sure I would be glad to give you a little information on HIT.  Anytime.  As for the routine, what do you do exactly with the tempo and RI's that is different from some other basic bodybuilding routine?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 30, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I was referring to the routine you're doing now, that p-funk constructed for you, and sure I would be glad to give you a little information on HIT.  Anytime.  As for the routine, what do you do exactly with the tempo and RI's that is different from some other basic bodybuilding routine?



Sox, here is the link to the routine http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1072419&postcount=226

What you do is perform your main lifts first which are the big compound exercises. Then you peform the density work. Everything is self explanatory if you read through carefully. Good luck with it if you decide to try it.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 30, 2005)

*Chest*

Flat DB Bench
tempo: 3-2-1
RI: 60-90secs
65,65,60,50/8,6,6,8

Incline DB Flyes
tempo: 2-2-1
RI: 60secs
20,25,25/8,8,10

Hammer Strength Press
tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 45secs
40,60,50/8x3

Pec Deck
tempo: 3-1-1
RI: 30secs
40,55/8x2

*Biceps*

Preacher Curls
tempo: 2-2-1
RI: 45secs
40/10x2

DB Curls (descending set)
tempo: 1-0-1
RI: no rest in between
25,20,17.5/8x3

Good workout


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Legs*

Front Squat
tempo: 1-0-1
RI: 60secs
95,115,135/8x3

Back Squat
tempo: 1-1-1
RI: 60secs
145/8x1
tempo: 1-3-1
135/12x1

Leg Extensions
tempo: 1-1-1
RI: 45secs
100,115/10x2
tempo: 2-3-1
70/10x1

Leg Curls
tempo: 2-2-1
RI: 60secs
40,55,70,85/8x4

SLDL's
tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 60secs
135,185/8x2
tempo: 2-3-1
185/8x1


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Shoulders*

BB Overhead Press
tempo: 1-0-1
RI: 60secs
85,85,75,75/8x4

Upright Rows
tempo: 1-2-1
RI: 60secs
65/10x3

Seated Lateral Raises
tempo: 1-1-1
RI: 45secs
12.5,15/8x2
tempo: 2-3-1
12.5/8 (7 second hold on last rep)

DB Shrugs
tempo: 1-1-1
RI: 40secs
65/12,15

Reverse Pec Deck
tempo: 2-2-1
RI: 30secs
25,40/8x2
tempo: 2-4-1
40/8x1 drop to 25/5x1 (5-7 sec hold)

*Calves*

45 degree leg press
tempo: 2-2-1
RI: 45secs
225/12,15,15

Seated Calf Raise
tempo: 2-2-2
RI: 45secs
100/12x3

*Abs*

Twisting Decline Crunches
bw/15
25/15,10,10 ( i did a whole variety of crunches and static holds)


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 5, 2005)

Awesome w/o's going on in here my Friend, keep pushin it!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 5, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o's going on in here my Friend, keep pushin it!!!




thanks arch


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 6, 2005)

*Back*

WG Pulldowns
tempo: 1-0-1
RI: 60secs
70,85/8x2

Deadlifts
tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 60-90secs
135,225,275,315,325/8,5,5,3,1

T-Bar Rows
tempo: 2-2-1
RI: 60secs
45,55,45/8x3

Seated Cable Rows
tempo: 3-2-1
RI: 45secs
100/8x3

*Triceps*

overhead tricep extension
tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 45secs
25,35,45/12,12,10

Rope Pulldowns
tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 30secs
80,70/8x2

..no rest right into

1-hand Cable pulldowns - regular/reverse grip
tempo: 2-1-1
20,20/10x2 (both hands)

Suprisingly good workout despite getting 4 hours of sleep last night because of some fuckheads running around the dorm floors and spraying fire extinguishers. Had to write a statement for the cops because i saw one of the guys and vacuum cleaners had to clean up the shit which woke everyone up around 3-4am.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 7, 2005)

*Chest*

Flat DB Bench
tempo: 2-2-1
RI: 60-90secs
65,65,60,50/8,8,7,8

Incline BB Press
tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 60secs
135,155,135/10,5,8

Cable Crossovers (different positioning and variations)
tempo: 2-2-1
RI: 45secs
40,50/10x2 
tempo: 3-3-1
40/6x1

Decline DB Flyes
tempo: 2-1-2
RI: 45secs
25/10x2

*Biceps*

DB Preacher Curl
tempo: 3-1-2
RI: 45secs
20,25/10x2

Seated Incline DB Curls
tempo: 2-2-2
RI: no rest
20,25/10x2


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 10, 2005)

Legs

Front Squat
tempo: 1-0-1
RI: 60-90secs
95,135,155/8x3

Back Squat
tempo: 1-1-1
RI: 60-90secs
155,185/8,6
tempo: 2-3-1
145/9x1

Leg Press
tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 60-90secs
305,305,225/8,6,15

SLDL's
tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 60-90secs
135,185,185/8x3

Leg Curls
tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 60-90secs
55,70,85>drop to 55/8,8,6,6


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Shoulders*

Seated DB Press
tempo: 1-1-1
RI: 60secs
45,45,35/10,9,7 (reg,alternating,arnolds)

Prone Incline Rear Delt Raise
tempo: 2-2-1
RI: 45secs
12.5,15,12.5,10/10,8,8,10

Lateral Raises
tempo: 2-3-1 (5 count hold on last rep)
RI: 45secs
15,15,12.5/8x3

Face Pulls
tempo: 1-2-1
RI: 30secs
60/10x2

Straight bar cable front raise
tempo: 2-1-2
RI: 30secs
30,40/10x2

*Abs*

leg raise/knee raise superset
bw x 12/12
bw x 8/8

Swiss Ball Crunches
bw/25x2


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 11, 2005)

Still keeping up with the Awesome w/o's I see my Friend!!! Hows it goin for you?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 13, 2005)

*Back*

WG Pulldowns
tempo: 2-2-1
RI: 45secs
70,85/8,8x2

Deadlifts
tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 60-90secs
135,225,275,315,335/8,5,3,1,1

T-Bar Rows - ghetto style
tempo: 2-2-1
RI: 60secs
25,45,85/8x3

CG Seated Cable Row
85,100,155/8x3

*Triceps*

skull crushers
tempo: 2-1-2
RI: 45secs
40,50/8,8x2

1-hand tri extension (both hands)
20/8,6

2-hand tri extension
30x8


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Chest*

Incline DB Press
tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 60secs
50,55,60/8,8,6

Flat DB Bench
tempo: 2-1-1
RI: 60secs
60,55,50/8x3

Flat DB Flyes
tempo: 2-1-2
RI: 45secs
20,25,30/8x3

Hammer Strength Press
tempo: 2-2-2
RI: 45secs
40,60,60/8,8,6

*Biceps*

Preacher Curls
tempo: 2-1-2
RI: 45secs
45/8x2

Concentration Curls
tempo: very slow and strict
RI: 30secs
20,17.5/8x2


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 28, 2005)

I know i havent been around much, but im still training as usual. I've been bombarded with work and finals is coming up soon so i cant wait to get it over with so i can get back on this journal and hopefully start a new routine. 

So far since i've first came here in August...

Deadlifts went up from 315 to 365 ... it's still increasing. Every week i increase the poundage by 10 pounds and never had a problem so hopefully i can reach the 400 mark. 

DB Bench went up from 70 x 8 to 80 x 6. Not bad.

ATF Squat went up from 155 to 205

Front Squat went up from 95 to 155 (BB style) .. i can do more easily but it's difficult to hold it up on my shoulders as it puts a lot of pressure on my delts

Parallel Squat went up from 185 to 235 .. I usually always do front squat and ATF squat..very rarely parallel

I have most difficulty increasing the poundage for my legs. I mean they are strong in a way, but i cannot get them to GROW. I can see my quad development improving but i still have the "skinny" legs look. I am trying to eat as much as i can here at college but it's the lack of protein and carbs i am eating since the food is absolute crap. Not to mention my sleep cycle is crap. I get only 5-6 hours of sleep during the week and then lik 10-11 on the weekend. It's all messed up. The food they have are just sub sandwiches, pasta, fried chicken, burgers, pizza, .. thats basically all they have. Every once in a while they will have veggies, chicken, steak but thats like once a week.

Basically i am in maintain mode. Havent gained nor lost a pound. I was 180 in the summer and now i am sitting around 165. (I lost 10 pounds fast the first few weeks of school because the gym wasnt open and i wasnt eating consistently) I'm really looking forward to winter break so i can eat like a madman and gain back the weight i need.

Until then, happy halloween everyone and keep up the good work


----------



## shiznit2169 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Back*

Pullups
bw x 10, 8

Deadlifts
135,185,245,315,365/8,5,3,1,1

CG Seated Rows
100,115,130/8x3

Bent Over BB Rows
135,135,95,95/8x4 (combo of over/under grip)

*Triceps*

Skull Crushers
50,60,60/8x3

Rope Pulldowns
70,60/8x2

I badly need a routine change


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 3, 2005)

Brother Shiznit, I understand about being busy my Friend!!! Solid w/o's in here, keep it up!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 3, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I badly need a routine change


  Might I suggest..................................................HIT?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Nov 4, 2005)

thanks arch


----------



## shiznit2169 (Nov 4, 2005)

*Chest*

DB Bench
70,70,70,60/8,7,6,8

Incline DB Bench
50,45,40/8,7,7

Pec Deck
55,55,40/8x3

Decline Flyes
25/8x2

*Biceps*

BB Curls
75 x failure - drop to
65 x failure x 2 - drop to
45 x failure

Mixed everything up with various tempo's, RI's, weight poundage, etc...


----------



## shiznit2169 (Nov 7, 2005)

*Legs*

Leg Press
135,225,315,410/12,12,10,8

SLDL's
135,155,155,185/8x4

Front Squat
95,135/8x2

Back Squat
tempo: 1-3-1
155,135/12,10

Leg Extension
tempo: 2-2-1
RI: 30secs
115,100,85/12x3

Leg Curls
tempo: 2-1-2
RI: 30secs
55,70,85/10x3


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 7, 2005)

W/O's are looking great my Friend, I will be trying those Front squats this Wenesday I think, wish me luck!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Nov 10, 2005)

I did my shoulder workout yesterday instead of tuesday because i had way too much going on that day. I didnt keep track of my workout because i was playing around with tempos, RI's, grip variations, supersets, dropsets, etc. So i wont bother writing it down.

11-10-05

*Back*

WG Pulldowns
tempo: 2-2-1
RI: 45secs
70,85,100/8x3

Deadlifts
RI: 60-90secs
135,205,315,365,385/8,5,3,1,1

385 is my new PR. 7 weeks ago, my max was 315 and i have increased by 10 pounds every week since then breaking a new record everytime. I'm gonna go for 400 pretty soon when i get back from thanksgiving break in two weeks.

Bent over Rows - ghetto style
tempo: 1-1-1
RI: 60secs
95/8x2

tempo: 2-3-1
45/8x2

Seated Rows - long bar
tempo: 2-2-1
RI: 45secs
100,85,85/8x3

*Triceps*

Dips
bw x 22

1-hand tricep extension (both hands)
20,25/8,7


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2005)

great job on the PR.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Nov 11, 2005)

*Chest*

Flat DB Bench
75,70,60/8,8,7

Incline DB Bench
50,45,45/8,7,7

Cable Crossovers
50,50,40/8x3

Flat DB Flyes
25/10x2

*Biceps*

Preacher Curls
45,35/failure x 2

Hammer Curls - dropset
30,25/8x2


----------



## shiznit2169 (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm back. Took 10 days off over thanksgiving break, it was nice.

For about 10 weeks, i did a variety of routines such as 2 body parts a day or a push pull routine. For the next 6 weeks or 
so, i am going back to the "density" workout that i did a while back.

*Day 1 - Upper*

DB Bench Press
tempo: 1-3-1
RI: 60-90secs
65,65,65,60,60/5x5

Seated Cable Row
tempo: 1-3-1
RI: 60-90secs
85,100,115,115,130/5x5

*Density Work - RI = 30 seconds*

DB Shoulder Press
30/8x5

WG Pulldown
85/8x5

DB Front Raise
15/8x5

started feeling a little quesy

Rope Pulldowns
60/8,8,8,6,5

Hammer Curls

Didn't do it

I felt very sick once i finished the rope pulldowns. I was very close to puking, i guess my body wasnt used to it after a long break especially since i was moving rather quickly. I also got lack of sleep and not enough breakfast before my 8am class. Hopefully leg day won't be too bad tomorrow


----------



## shiznit2169 (Nov 28, 2005)

Maybe once school is over, i will probably try a ME and DE routine in the summer time. I am not really familiar with it so if anyone sees this, can you please explain how this works?

Thanks


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey shiz, good to see you're still keeping up with things here, how's school going?


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 28, 2005)

Solid w/o, lookin good in here my Friend!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Nov 28, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Hey shiz, good to see you're still keeping up with things here, how's school going?



Ya, i'm still training as usual. I've just been really busy with school work. Just found out that i got a 4.0 gpa for 1st quarter and winter quarter just started today. How's school going for you?

I've also been following your journal and it looks interesting. I may try it over the summer because i need to do something different. Your gains and strength are improving by looking at your pictures and numbers that you're putting up. Isn't it funny that neither one of us could barely deadlift 250ish and now we're doing mid-high 300's like it's nothing? I'm almost at the 400 mark! Keep up the good work.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Nov 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Solid w/o, lookin good in here my Friend!!!



thanks arch, how's it going with you?


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 28, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Ya, i'm still training as usual. I've just been really busy with school work. Just found out that i got a 4.0 gpa for 1st quarter and winter quarter just started today. How's school going for you?
> 
> I've also been following your journal and it looks interesting. I may try it over the summer because i need to do something different. Your gains and strength are improving by looking at your pictures and numbers that you're putting up. Isn't it funny that neither one of us could barely deadlift 250ish and now we're doing mid-high 300's like it's nothing? I'm almost at the 400 mark! Keep up the good work.


 Nice work on the 4.0. School's going alright for me, kinda boring though... I think I might try and work on getting a PT license for something else do work on, and make some decent money while in college. I'm not really sure what I'm gonna do next year as far as school.

 So far, my max deadlift is 315 which isn't much higher than what I started the program at. I'm switching between them and squats though, so there's less time to dedicate to deads each week. Squats and bench are improving alright though. I think it's time to change the routine up a little in a couple weeks.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Nov 29, 2005)

Day 2 - Lower

*Main Lifts*

Squats
tempo: 1-6-1
RI: 60-90secs
135/5x5

Just starting out easy since it is my first time doing legs in a while

SLDL's
tempo: 1-6-1
RI: 60-90secs
135,135,155,155,155/5x5

Seated Calf Raise
tempo: 1-6-1
RI: 60-90secs
100,100,120,120,120/5x5
*
Density Work - RI = 30 Seconds*

Front Squat
95/8x5

this really makes you exhausted

Leg Curls
55/8x5

Seated Calf Raise
100/8x5


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 29, 2005)

Good lookin lifts my Friend!!! I'm doin pretty good, thanks!!!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2005)

this program looks familiar.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Nov 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> this program looks familiar.



ya i know, it's the routine you gave me last summer, scroll up a little to see why i went back to this. I don't really know what new routine to try. I dont have a lot of time to do some research and devise a new routine plan because school work is just piling up. I wanted to do a new density routine but i wasn't exactly sure how to set it up correctly so that i am adding the right exercises to the right groups and so forth...


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 1, 2005)

Day 3 - Upper

*Main Lifts*

BB Overhead Press
tempo: 1-0-1
RI: 60-90secs
85,85,85,105,105/5x5

BB Shrugs
tempo: 1-0-1
RI: 60-90secs
135,185,185,225,225/5x5

BB Curls
tempo: 3-2-1
RI: 60-90secs
75,75,75,70,70/5x5

Skull Crushers
tempo: 3-2-1
RI: 60-90secs
50,50,60,60,60/5x5

*Density Work - RI = 30 seconds*

DB Bench Press
40/8x5

Lateral Raises
12/8x5

Upright Row
65/8,8,5,5,5

Pullover
30/8x5

Forgot to do Pullups


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2005)

lookin' good.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 1, 2005)

P-funk

I am just wondering if there are any other different routines that involve density work? I like changing my routine every 3-4 weeks and new routines often keep me motivated as i look forward to doing something new rather than falling back to an old routine.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2005)

so change the exercises around.  I don't know what you rae asking?  You can change the exercises to whatever you want.  You can pretty much do anything you want as long as you are attepmting to increase your density over the course of a few weeks.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 1, 2005)

I was asking like what exercises can i replace the old ones but will also target those muscle areas? I just dont want to make a new routine and miss out on anything or if there is too much volume, et cetera...


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2005)

Just replace them with things you would normally replace them with....

bench press - dips - incline- DBs- decline- etc...

cable rows- bent over rows- DB rows- two arm DB rows- rev. grip bent over rows- etc...

squats- front squats - leg press - lunge- step up



It is pretty easy to change the exercises just change whatever you want.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm not familiar with some of the lingo on here or the abbreviations just yet so let me get this straight...you are resting only 60-90 seconds between sets??


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 1, 2005)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> I'm not familiar with some of the lingo on here or the abbreviations just yet so let me get this straight...you are resting only 60-90 seconds between sets??


 That is correct...


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 2, 2005)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> I'm not familiar with some of the lingo on here or the abbreviations just yet so let me get this straight...you are resting only 60-90 seconds between sets??



Yes, i am resting 60-90 seconds between sets for my main lifts only. However, i only rest 30 seconds between sets for density work. 

This is an outline of my routine and it explains how the density part works.


day 1- Upper

main lifts week 1,2 and 3:

Bench press- 
week 1- 5x5- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 1/3/1
week 2- 8x4- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 1/3/1
week 3- 6x4- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 1/3/1

seated cable row
week 1- 5x5- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 1/3/1
week 2- 8x4- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 1/3/1
week 3- 6x4- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 1/3/1

main lifts weeks 4 and 5:

Low incline DB bench press
week 4- 10x3- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 3/2/1
week 5- 12x4- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 3/2/1

Bent over BB row
week 4- 10x3- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 3/2/1
week 5- 12x4- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 3/2/1


Density Work - first the rules....you are to perform 5 sets. You are to perform 5-8 reps per set. Lower the weight if you need to make that rep range. these are not rest pause reps or anythign like that. they are straight reps with a controled tempo. the second you puase the set is over. rest and do another one. keep the rep speed constant. Rest interval decreases by 5sec per week. this is performed after your main lifts. the intensity of the weight should be enough that you can use the same weight for all 5 sets. like i said, if it is getting heavy, form is suffering, rep quality is suffereing and you aren't getting at minimum 5 reps then drop the weight like you would a drop set. The goal is to use the same amount of weight each week and improve your density. So, if you are using 45lb DBs for your shoulder press for 5-8 reps x 5 sets at 30sec rest on week 1. Try and use the same weight for every week and get the same amount of reps with less rest. g et my point? the weight stays constant through out....unless you are getting crushed and not hitting reps.


weeks 1-5 density work
5-8 reps x 5 sets
RI=
week 1- 30sec
week 2- 25sec
week 3- 20sec
week 4- 15sec
week 5- 10sec

DB shoulder press
WG pull down
DB front raise
cable pressdown
DB hammer curl



Day 2- legs
Main lifts week 1,2 and 3:

Squat
week 1- 5x5- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 1/6/1
week 2- 8x4- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 1/6/1
week 3- 6x4- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 1/6/1

SLDL
week 1- 5x5- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 1/6/1
week 2- 8x4- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 1/6/1
week 3- 6x4- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 1/6/1

seated calf raise
week 1- 5x5- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 1/6/1
week 2- 8x4- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 1/6/1
week 3- 6x4- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 1/6/1

Main lifts week 4 and 5:
Leg press
week 4- 10x3- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 3/2/1
week 5- 12x4- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 3/2/1

deadlift (from the floor)
week 4- 10x3- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 3/2/1
week 5- 12x4- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 3/2/1

45 degree calf raise
week 4- 10x3- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 3/2/1
week 5- 12x4- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 3/2/1


density work week 1-5
5-8 reps x 5 sets
RI=
week 1- 30sec
week 2- 25sec
week 3- 20sec
week 4- 15sec
week 5- 10sec


front squat
leg curl
calf raise


day 3 upper
main lifts weeks 1,2 and 3

BB shoulder press (standing)
week 1- 5x5- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 1/0/1
week 2- 8x4- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 1/0/1
week 3- 6x4- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 1/0/1

BB curl
week 1- 5x5- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 3/2/1
week 2- 8x4- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 3/2/1
week 3- 6x4- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 3/2/1

skull crushers
week 1- 5x5- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 3/2/1
week 2- 8x4- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 3/2/1
week 3- 6x4- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 3/2/1

BB shrug
week 1- 5x5- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 1/0/1
week 2- 8x4- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 1/0/1
week 3- 6x4- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 1/0/1

mail lifts week 4 and 5
Db shoulder press
week 4- 10x3- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 3/2/1
week 5- 12x4- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 3/2/1

preacher curl
week 4- 10x3- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 3/2/1
week 5- 12x4- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 3/2/1

pressdowns
week 4- 10x3- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 3/2/1
week 5- 12x4- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 3/2/1

DB shrugs
week 4- 10x3- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 3/2/1
week 5- 12x4- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 3/2/1


density work week 1-5
5-8 reps x 5 sets
RI=
week 1- 30sec
week 2- 25sec
week 3- 20sec
week 4- 15sec
week 5- 10sec

DB bench press
pull up
upright row
lateral raise
pull over



day 4- lower body

Okay, for this it is more like active rest. Take the exact same exercises for your main lifts and perform them for the same rep ranges but just lower the weight by about 80% and perform them. The density stuff is different on this day though:

Main lifts week 1,2 and 3:

Squat
week 1- 5x5- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 1/6/1
week 2- 8x4- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 1/6/1
week 3- 6x4- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 1/6/1

SLDL
week 1- 5x5- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 1/6/1
week 2- 8x4- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 1/6/1
week 3- 6x4- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 1/6/1

seated calf raise
week 1- 5x5- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 1/6/1
week 2- 8x4- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 1/6/1
week 3- 6x4- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 1/6/1

Main lifts week 4 and 5:
Leg press
week 4- 10x3- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 3/2/1
week 5- 12x4- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 3/2/1

deadlift (from the floor)
week 4- 10x3- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 3/2/1
week 5- 12x4- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 3/2/1

45 degree calf raise
week 4- 10x3- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 3/2/1
week 5- 12x4- RI= 60-90sec- tempo= 3/2/1


density work week 1-5
5-8 reps x 5 sets
RI=
week 1- 30sec
week 2- 25sec
week 3- 20sec
week 4- 15sec
week 5- 10sec


sumo deadlift
leg ext.
calf raise

I give credit to p-funk for devising this routine because he's the one who helped me.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 2, 2005)

Day 4 - Lower (Active Rest)

Well, just as i expected i was unable to lift today. After 2 light sets of squats, i was unbelievably sore in my hammies and quads. They were very stiff and tight so i decided to play safe and let them rest until next tuesday. So, instead i just did 5 minutes of stretching to relieve it a little.

I hate the first week back after a long break. My body is just out of it and usually takes about 2 weeks to get my rhythm back.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 2, 2005)

what are your goals, do you want to gain mass and strength?? Or just have the endurance of a marathon runner??


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 2, 2005)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> what are your goals, do you want to gain mass and strength?? Or just have the endurance of a marathon runner??



Gain mass and strength, with mass being my top priority.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 2, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Gain mass and strength, with mass being my top priority.



well mass is at least 75% diet...with such short resting periods you keep ur heart rate so high and burn alot of calories in the process....if you want to change things up in the near future then try maybe concentrating on moving heavier weights for more reps and resting however long it takes for you to recover before you start the next set...this is what I do and I've gained a tremendous amount of strength and mass, I also keep a log book and the goal is to beat it every single week...if you plateau for a couple weeks on an exercise then drop it and add in something else (haven't had to do this yet)...also if ur doing cardio...maybe try cutting it to a minimum.  I run for 5 minutes just to warm up and get a lil loose before I lift...I wasn't even doing that but my trainer advised it.  

Just a little friendly advice, take what you want from it...good luck in reaching ur goals...


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 2, 2005)

Lookin good in here my Friend!!! Numbers are lookin great, keep it up!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 2, 2005)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> well mass is at least 75% diet...with such short resting periods you keep ur heart rate so high and burn alot of calories in the process....if you want to change things up in the near future then try maybe concentrating on moving heavier weights for more reps and resting however long it takes for you to recover before you start the next set...this is what I do and I've gained a tremendous amount of strength and mass, I also keep a log book and the goal is to beat it every single week...if you plateau for a couple weeks on an exercise then drop it and add in something else (haven't had to do this yet)...also if ur doing cardio...maybe try cutting it to a minimum.  I run for 5 minutes just to warm up and get a lil loose before I lift...I wasn't even doing that but my trainer advised it.
> 
> Just a little friendly advice, take what you want from it...good luck in reaching ur goals...



I totally agree with you. I like to throw in the density workout to kind of "shock" my body because i often mix things up to keep my muscles from adapting. I will start using heavier weights and go til total failure and resting longer like you said in the near future. I do not do any cardio and my diet is in check. However, i cannot exceed as much i would like to over my normal maintenance calorie rate because i am in college and the food selection is limited.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2005)

training your density (acomplishing the same amount of work in a shorter period of time) is excellent for not only conditioning but for hypertrophy.  Hypertophy training is more geared towards moving moderate intensities (8-12 reps) with shorter rest intervals (30-90sec) as this will make sure you are anerobic (fast glycolosis) which is going to cause a great amount of Lactic acid which is an indicator of growth hormone and catacholamine release.  So, by keeping the intensity the same with the density work and just lowering the rest interval he will be able to not only effectively train his lactic acid threshold and anerobic power but also increase the intensity of the workout by increasing the dnesity (from lowering the rest interval).

His core lifts that start the workout is where he is pushing the heavier weight and working on more of a strength aspect.


Basically the program is just a version of concurent training were we are working on multiple variables each workout (strength, lactic threshold, hypertrophy, etc)...


Hope that helps explain the program better.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 2, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I totally agree with you. I like to throw in the density workout to kind of "shock" my body because i often mix things up to keep my muscles from adapting. I will start using heavier weights and go til total failure and resting longer like you said in the near future. I do not do any cardio and my diet is in check. However, i cannot exceed as much i would like to over my normal maintenance calorie rate because i am in college and the food selection is limited.



This density training is VERY foreign to me....maybe I'll try it sometime...I'm from alabama...we train like cavemen down here...none of that fancy shit heh.  How long do you do this density training??  And can you only do it with a select few exercises or just whatever you want??  

As far as calories...have you looked into some clean old fashioned weight gainers??  I take cytogainer religiously, in 2 cups whole milk ur lookin at 900 cals a serving, with 3 grams creatine, 2 grams glutamine, pretty good branching on the protein too...and as for protein it's an obscene amount...like 54 grams...but in milk like 70 sumthin...I take 3 servings a day on most days...when I wake up, PWO, and just before bed..


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 3, 2005)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> This density training is VERY foreign to me....maybe I'll try it sometime...I'm from alabama...we train like cavemen down here...none of that fancy shit heh.  How long do you do this density training??  And can you only do it with a select few exercises or just whatever you want??
> 
> As far as calories...have you looked into some clean old fashioned weight gainers??  I take cytogainer religiously, in 2 cups whole milk ur lookin at 900 cals a serving, with 3 grams creatine, 2 grams glutamine, pretty good branching on the protein too...and as for protein it's an obscene amount...like 54 grams...but in milk like 70 sumthin...I take 3 servings a day on most days...when I wake up, PWO, and just before bed..



I do this density training for approximately 5 weeks because every week, the RI goes down (30..25..20..15..10). If you have more questions about it, ask P-funk because he's experienced in that area and is the one who helped me with this routine. Scroll up a little to read his post just in case you missed it.

As for calories, the weight gainer i use right now is 100% whey protein and i also use creatine. However, i eat most of my protein from chicken, beef, tuna, and so forth. I am currently maintaining right now because the food selection is limited at college (mostly fast food junk) so there is nothing i can do. I try my best to make the healthiest selection and buy my own food quite often but it is expensive and i can't continue to waste money on food alone.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 5, 2005)

Week 2 

Day 1 - Upper

*Main Lifts*

DB Bench Press
tempo: 1-3-1
RI: 60-90secs
65,65,60,55/8x4

Seated Cable Row (long bar with various grips)
tempo: 1-3-1
RI: 60-90secs
85/8x4

*Density Work - RI = 25 Seconds*

Seated DB Shoulder Press
30/8x5

WG Pulldown
85/8x5

DB Front Raises
12.5/8x5

Hammer Curls
20/8x5

Rope Pulldowns
60/8x5


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 5, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> As for calories, the weight gainer i use right now is 100% whey protein and i also use creatine. However, i eat most of my protein from chicken, beef, tuna, and so forth. I am currently maintaining right now because the food selection is limited at college (mostly fast food junk) so there is nothing i can do. I try my best to make the healthiest selection and buy my own food quite often but it is expensive and i can't continue to waste money on food alone.



May I ask how many calories are in ur protein?  One trick is to mix ur protein with 2 cups milk ( I use whole milk) to add about 300 cals to ur shake...I don't spend alot of money on food either and don't get very technical with my diet, but I eat alot of sandwiches...pbj's/ham/turkey/bologne..with a somewhat high protein bread (6gs) and reduced fat everything else. (reduced fat usually means a reduction in saturated fats mostly)


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 6, 2005)

Day 2 - Lower

*Main Lifts*

Squats
tempo: 1-6-1
RI: 60-90secs
155,145,135,135/8x4

SLDL's
tempo: 1-6-1
RI: 60-90secs
135/8x4

Seated Calf Raises
tempo: 1-6-1
RI: 60-90secs
100,100,110,110/8x4

*Density Work - RI = 25 Seconds*

Leg Press
205/8x5

Leg Curls
55/8x5

45 degree calf raise (on leg press)
8x5

On the last rep of the last set, i felt a sharp burning sensation and i thought it was just lactic acid burn but once i put the sled in safety position and put down my feet....my calves immediately tightened up. I was soo close to feeling extreme pain but i was able to control it and did some major stretching afterwards.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2005)

Hopefully its all right.  Probably just close to cramping.  Good workout bro


----------



## P-funk (Dec 7, 2005)

dehydration?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 7, 2005)

Ya it's fine now, just sore. It could be many things though and i'll tell you why. 

The only time i have time to workout is between 10-12:30. I always have an 8am class in the morning that ends at 10am. I have my usual breakfast at 7am and then go to class. I only drink enough water to keep me hydrated (i never go overboard because of frequent bathroom breaks during class which i cannot do). Once class is over, i immediately go to the gym and workout with no second meal beforehand. Most of the time it's fine but i am often tired, dehydrated and my strength just isn't 100%. 

My next class is at 1pm so i have to workout quickly, get back to my room to change and shower and then have enough time for a meal. After that, i have 2-3 classes starting at 1 and ending at 6. So it sucks that i cannot space out my meals as i should be doing and i have too much work to do at night so i cannot workout late.

Not to mention, you all know how college food is. The nutrition they provide for us isn't exactly real food we eat as part of our diet. I cannot wait for christmas break and next summer and that's when i usually eat like a madman.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 8, 2005)

Day 3 - Upper

*Main Lifts*

Standing BB Press
tempo: 1-0-1
RI: 60-90secs
85,85,85,75/8x4

BB Curls
tempo: 3-2-1
RI: 60-90secs
75,70,65,60/8x4

DB Shrugs
tempo: 1-0-1
RI: 60-90secs
70,75,80,80/8x4

Skull Crushers
tempo: 3-2-1
RI: 60-90secs
50,50,60,60/8x4

*Density Work - RI = 25 Seconds*

Pullups
bw/5x5

Incline DB Press
40/8,8,8,5,5

Lateral Raises
12.5/8x5

DB Pullover
30/8x5


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 9, 2005)

Day 4 - Active Rest

*Main Lifts*

SLDL's
tempo: 1-6-1
RI: 60-90secs
95,95,115,115/8x5

Squats
tempo: 1-6-1
RI: 60-90secs
95/8x4

Seated Calf Raise
tempo: 1-6-1
RI: 60-90secs
100/8x4

*Density Work - RI = 25 Seconds*

Sumo Deadlifts
185/8,8,6,5,5

Leg Extensions
70/8x5

Seated Calf Raise
100/8x5

Remember this is active rest day. I am supposed to perform at 80% of my 1RM but i went a little lower around 65% because i was still pretty sore from my last leg workout.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 9, 2005)

Awesome w/o's in here my Friend, great numbers!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 12, 2005)

*Week 3*

Day 1 - Upper

*Main Lifts*

DB Bench Press
tempo: 1-3-1
RI: 60-90secs
70,70,70,65/6x4

Seated Cable Rows
tempo: 1-3-1
RI: 60-90secs
85,100,130,145/6x4
*
Density Work - RI = 20 Seconds*

Seated DB Shoulder Press
30/8,8,8,8,5

WG Lat Pulldown
85/8x5

DB Front Raise
12.5/8x5

Hammer Curls
20/8x5

V-Bar Pressdown
70/8x5


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 13, 2005)

Day 2 - Lower

*Main Lifts*

Squats
tempo: 1-6-1
RI: 60-90secs
135,155,155,135/6x4

SLDL's
tempo: 1-6-1
RI: 60-90secs
135,135,165,165/6x4

Seated Calf Raises
tempo: 1-6-1
RI: 60-90secs
100,120,120,120/6x4

*Density Work - RI = 20 Seconds*

Front Squats
95/8,8,5,5,5

Leg Curls
55/8,8,8,8,5

Seated Calf Raise
100/8x5

This routine is getting boring. I have already done it before and want to do something new but i am unsure of what routine i want to do. I really wish i had a partner so i could go heavy for all compound lifts because this tempo and RI variation stuff is getting old. Those olympic videos just makes me want to squat, deadlift, and bench heavy weights all day.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 13, 2005)

> hose olympic videos just makes me want to squat, deadlift, and bench heavy weights all day.



there is your new routine right there!  LOL, I think you answered your own question.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 13, 2005)

OK, Here is the plan..

I am going to finish out Day 3 and 4 of my density work for this week and then drop the routine and start over with a new routine.

For my new routine, i am just going to focus on major compound exercises. Mainly i will deadlift, squat, bench, BB overhead press, SLDL's with extras to add to it.

I will lift 4 days during the week on Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Friday

It will be something like this

*Monday - Leg Day*

Squats/Leg Press/SLDL's will be the main focus - 5-10 sets and anwhere between 3-8 reps

Extras - leg ext, leg curl, calves, lunges, - 3-4 sets of 5-10 reps

*Tuesday - Chest Day*

Flat/Incline/Decline Bench - Main focus for 5-10 sets of 3-8 reps

Extras - Flyes, Pec Deck, Cable Crossovers, Hammer Press and some tricep work (just a little) - 3-4 sets of 5-10 reps

*Thursday - Back Day*

Deadlift/Bentover Row/Seated Row/Pullups - Main focus for 5-10 sets of 3-8 reps

Extras - DB row, pulldowns, bicep work (a little) for 3-4 sets of 5-10 reps

*Friday - Delts/Traps Day*

BB Overhead press/Seated Shoulder press - Main Focus for 5-10 sets of 3-8 reps

Extras - Shrugs, front and lat raises, cable raises, rear delt work for 3-4 sets of 5-10 reps

Unlike before, i will be resting longer in between sets on main lifts (3-5 minutes as opposed to 1-2 minutes before) and the tempo will be constant (1-0-1). However, every once in a while ill change it up just to give my muscles a shock and cut the RI's down. For some of the main lifts, i will also go for max attempts when i am having a good day.

Overall, i will focus the most on the main lifts and then select a few extras for a finishing touch to my workout. Feel free to add or revise anything that could tweak my routine to make it a little better.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 16, 2005)

ok, i dropped the density workout routine as it has gotten rather old and boring and just did whatever the fuck i felt like doing in today's workout until i start my new routine on monday when i go home for the holidays

DB Bench Press
80,80,70/7,6,6

Deadlifts
135,225,335/8,6,1

Max Attempt - 405 x 0 : I got it half way up but was stuck for 5 seconds before letting it go. I was so fucking pissed because i was that close to getting it. Should have gone for 400 instead.

WG Pullups
tempo: 3-1-1
10 x 1

Seated DB Lat Raise/Standing DB Front Raise Superset
15 x 8/15 x 8
12.5 x 8/ 12.5 x 8

Concentration Curls (each arm)
17.5/10 x 1
20/10 x 1

ATG Squats
135,155,185/8,8,6

tempo: 1-5-1
135/8

It was brought to my attention from a member from another thread that i should not be relaxing in bottom position of the squat as i have been doing which is why getting past the middle (parallel) point is a major weakness for me. I focused on staying tight at the bottom and it seemed to have worked and i could definitely feel it in my quads, glutes, and hammies more.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 16, 2005)

> It was brought to my attention from a member from another thread that i should not be relaxing in bottom position of the squat as i have been doing which is why getting past the middle (parallel) point is a major weakness for me. I focused on staying tight at the bottom and it seemed to have worked and i could definitely feel it in my quads, glutes, and hammies more.



once you relax you loose all that potential energy.  The way the stretch shortening cycle works is that you squat down (eccentric) and pre stretch the hamstring to apply force.  then you immediatly explode out the bottom (amortization- concentric phases) using all that energy that you just stored by pre-streching the muscle.  If you relax everythign you are going to have a hard time since you released the energy.  Stay tight and forcefully explode through your sticking point.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Legs*

5 minute warmup on bike

ATF Squats
135,185,185,205,185/8,6,6,3,6
135 x 8 (tempo 1-3-1)

DB Lunges
35,40,45/6x3

SLDL's
135,155,155,175/8,8,8,6

Leg Curls
55,70,55/8x3

Exhausting. Can't stand up straight.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Chest/Triceps*

DB Bench Press
75/8,7,6

Incline DB Bench Press
55/8,8,7

Flat DB Flyes
30/8x3

Dips
bw x 10

DB Kickbacks (each arm)
15/10x1


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Back/Biceps*

5 minute warmup on bike

WG Lat Pulldowns
plate#6,7,7/8x3

Deadlifts (double overhand grip)
tempo: 3-1-1
135,225,275,315,225,135/8,5,5,1,5,8

I cannot go any higher than 315 at my home gym. It does not have a deadlift platform, no rubber plates, and the floor is rubber but it is like solid cement. Once the metal plates touches the floor, even slightly, it makes a loud echo noise so many people weren't too happy.  

DB Row (each arm)
55/8x3

CG Seated Row
plate#7,8,8/8x3

WG Pullup
bw x 8 (pronated)
bw x 6 (supinated)

Seated DB Curls Dropset
25,20,15/10,8,8


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 23, 2005)

*Merry Christmas my Friend!!!*


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Shoulders/Calves*

BB Overhead Press
65,85,95,115,85,65/8,8,8,3,8,8

Lateral Raise
15/8x2

Front DB Raise
15/8x2

Incline Prone Rear Delt Raise 
12/8x2

Reverse Pec Deck
60/8x2

45 Degree Calf Press
225/12,20,9

stopped at 9 .. felt some tightness and didn't want to pull anything (it was a different feeling than the lactic acid burn)

Merry Christmas All


----------



## Pylon (Dec 24, 2005)

Happy holidays, Shiz!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 26, 2005)

*Legs*

Warmup - 5 min bike

ATF Squats
135,185,185,155*,135*/8,6,6,8,8
* = tempo: 2-3-1

SLDL's
135,135,155,175/8x4
tempo: 2-2-1

Leg Extensions
70,90,115,130/8x4

Leg Curls
70,70,60/8x3


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 27, 2005)

Added 3 new pictures to my gallery. I was comparing my back pictures from now and when i took a pic back in july. I can see a made a major improvement.

I am currently bulking at the moment. I'm tired of having this skinny ectomorph body. I want to be a damn mesomorph..lol. 

Also, if you notice my back and shoulders, i have some terrible acne problems. My face is like perfectly clear but i dont know why the hell my shoulders and back is bad. Does anyone have the same problem and know any solutions?

Lastly, should i shave off my chest hairs? Would i look better or would that be considered "fruity" if i did.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

The new pics look good, Shiz.  Can see some real differences from the old pics.  Well done!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 27, 2005)

Excellent progress my Friend, pics look great!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 27, 2005)

*Chest/Triceps*

Flat DB Bench
80,80,70,70/8,6,7,5

Cable Crossovers
50,60,70/8x3

Decline DB Flyes
25/10x2

Rope Pressdown
70,80,90/8x3

On a side note .. i went from 163 pounds to 170 pounds in 3 days. HA! I didn't even really have any junk food, i just gorged down on a lot of turkey, vegetables, potatoes, fruits, and so forth. I don't care if most of it is fat. I want to be in the 200-210 range


----------



## P-funk (Dec 27, 2005)

new pics look good!  keep it up.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Back/Biceps*

Pullups (different grip variations)
bw x 8 - NG
bw x 8 - WG
bw x 7 - supinated grip

Deadlifts
135,185,225,275/8,6,6,6

BB Bentover Row
135,135,115*,115*/8x4 (overhand then underhand grip)
* = tempo: 1-3-1

DB Pullover
30/12x2

BB Curls
85,75/8x2


----------



## Pylon (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice work on the pullups, Shiz!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 29, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice work on the pullups, Shiz!



thanks pylon. To be honest, those pullups were more of a 'warmup' rather than a real set. I can do a lot more sets and more reps if i wanted to but it usually wears me out and my other lifts go down.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 30, 2005)

*Shoulders/Calves*

Seated DB Press
50,55,55/8,7,6

Upright Row
70,80/8x2

Seated Lateral Raises
15/8x3

Seated Bentover Lateral Raise (posterior delts)
12/8x3

DB Shrugs
70,80/12x2

Standing Calf Raises
100,140,120*/10,15,15
* = tempo: 1-3-1


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

Well, for those of us on "chin welfare" (thanks to Boiler on that phrase) it's still impressive.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 30, 2005)

Great lookin w/o's in here my Friend, keep at it!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 31, 2005)

*Have a Great and a Safe New Year my Friend!!!*


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a great New Year's Eve, Shiz.  Be safe!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 1, 2006)

I am going to have to take this week off. I have a very severe cold and can hardly breathe, so lifting is out of the question since it is supposed to be leg day tomorrow. Not to mention, drinking last night and a hangover today doesn't quite help the situation. I also have work this week all day because a lot of my co-workers are on vacation. I will rest monday through thursday and do some light work on friday. 

When i go back to school next weekend, i will begin my new routine on monday. This is not supposed to be a week off for me but i have no choice.

Happy New Years


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 5, 2006)

Still sick but did some light work to prepare for new routine next mon/tues when i get back to school.

*Legs*

Squat
135,135,155/8x3

Leg Press
225,225,315/8x3

Calf Press (on leg press machine)
315,225,225/15,20,20

SLDL's
135,135,155/8x3

Leg Extension
tempo: 1-3-1
90,110/8x2

Leg Curls
55,70/8x2

Standing Calf Raise
140,120/15x2

I was pretty exhausted by a light workout. The cold and headache really made it worse and was difficult to breathe but i got through it.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Light Workout - Upper Body*

Pullups
bw x 8 - NG (warmup)
tempo: 4-2-1
bw x 6 - WG
bw x 7 - Supinated grip

Flat DB Press
tempo: 3-2-1
50,50,60/8x3

BB Bentover Row
135/8x2

BB Overhead Press
45,65,75/8x3

Dips
tempo: 2-1-1
bw x 13

Face pulls
60,65,70/8x3

Seated Incline DB Curls - dropset (no rest in between)
30,25,20/failure

Weekend off. Pats-Jags game saturday night. Leaving sunday morning for 7 hour trip back to school. Start new routine monday or tuesday and will post it tomorrow sometime.


----------



## IronmanE311 (Jan 6, 2006)

Fo Shizzle


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 8, 2006)

Since i dont really have time to plan out a routine, im going to use cowpimp's outline and make a few changes.

I will train on an upper-lower-upper-lower split 

mon-upper
tues-lower
wed-off
thurs-upper
fri-lower
sat + sun-off

I will use this routine for 3 weeks and at the same time develop a new routine once i complete this routine.

*Monday - Upper*

Overhead Press
Week A: 8x3 @ 5RM - 75 sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM - 30 sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM - 60 sec RI

Chinups
Week A: 8x3 @ 5RM - 75 sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM - 30 sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM - 60 sec RI

DB Decline Press
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM - 45 sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM - 75 sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM - 60 sec RI

Seated Cable Row
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM - 45 sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM - 75 sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM - 60 sec RI

Additional tricep work if necessary

*Tuesday - Lower*

Squats
Week A: 8x3 @ 5RM - 75 sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM - 4x6 @ 8RM - 60 sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM - 60 sec RI

SLDL's
Week A: 8x3 @ 5RM - 75 sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM - 4x6 @ 8RM - 60 sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM - 60 sec RI

Lunges
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM - 45 sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM - 75 sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM - 60 sec RI

Crunches
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM - 45 sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM - 75 sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM - 60 sec RI

Additional Calf work if necessary

*Thursday - Upper*

DB Bench Press
Week A: 8x3 @ 5RM - 75 sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM - 4x6 @ 8RM - 60 sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM - 60 sec RI

Yate's Rows
Week A: 8x3 @ 5RM - 75 sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM - 4x6 @ 8RM - 60 sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM - 60 sec RI

Dips
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM - 45 sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM - 75 sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM - 60 sec RI

Pulldowns
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM - 45 sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM - 75 sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM - 60 sec RI

Additional Bicep work if necessary

*Friday - Lower*

Deadlifts
Week A: 8x3 @ 5RM - 75 sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM - 4x6 @ 8RM - 60 sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM - 60 sec RI

Front Squats
Week A: 8x3 @ 5RM - 75 sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM - 4x6 @ 8RM - 60 sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM - 60 sec RI

Leg Curls or Glute Ham Raises
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM - 45 sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM - 75 sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM - 60 sec RI

Hyperextensions
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM - 45 sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM - 75 sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM - 60 sec RI


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 8, 2006)

I mean it looks fine to me obviously, I designed it.  Haha.  Just keep in mind that rack deadlifts aren't really a lower body movement.  Your legs and lower back do most of the work during the bottom portion of a deadlift.  Maybe you could consider some pullthroughs instead if you don't feel like doing hyperextensions?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 8, 2006)

pimp, i was wondering about accessory work. Like is that all i do? I thought they were basically main lifts while adding a few extras at the end such as isolation exercises or will that be too much?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 8, 2006)

i dont think my gym at school has something to use for hypers and i dont know what u mean by pull throughs


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 8, 2006)

http://www.bsu.edu/webapps2/strengthlab/images/bpullthru.mpg

You need a low cable stack to do these.  A good exercise, which I don't make good enough use of.  You may also consider some seated good mornings.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 8, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> pimp, i was wondering about accessory work. Like is that all i do? I thought they were basically main lifts while adding a few extras at the end such as isolation exercises or will that be too much?



You could add in some extras.  One one of the upper body days go ahead and throw in a few sets of some type of elbow extension for your triceps; on the other upper body day go ahead and throw in a few sets of some type of elbow flexion for your biceps.  You could also throw in calf work and additional core work.  Just don't let your workouts get to be excessively long and you'll be fine.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 8, 2006)

alright thanks man


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 8, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> alright thanks man



Sure thing.  I hope you like the routine.  I warn you, the 8x3 is a creeper.  The first half of the sets feel fairly easy.  At about the 5th or 6th set it starts to get rough, especially with squats.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Upper*

Overhead Press
95/8x3

Chinups
bw/3x8

Decline DB Press
40/4x10

Seated Cable Row
115,115,100,85/4x10

My arms were way too fatigued to finish out 115 for the last two sets and had to drop the weight


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2006)

I really like the new routine, good luck with it my Friend, great start too btw!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

I like the look of the pull throughs.  I've never been a fan of good mornings, but this seems like a safer approach.

Be careful about asking Pimp for w/out help, Shiz.  I did that once and he almost killed me!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks Arch and Pylon. Yes, i know i'm only 2 days into this routine cowpimp suggested for me and im already beat


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Lower*

Squats
RI: 75secs
185/8x3

SLDL's
RI: 75secs
185/8x3

Could have gone heavier for both .. i'm not exactly sure what my 1RM for both are so the 5RM i guessed for them was inaccurate. A 205 squat and possibly a 215 SLDL would have been better off but it was still good. Feeling quite sore right now.

DB Lunges
RI: 45secs
30/4x10

Swiss Ball Crunches
RI: 45secs
bw/4x10

I was suprised my abs were already sore before i started doing these. I was like .. wtf. I think it's because of the pullups, deadlifts, and squats that involve tight ab contraction but i never felt them tighten at all. Weird.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Upper*

DB Bench Press
RI: 75secs
75/8x3

Yates Row
RI: 75secs
185/8x3

Dips
RI: 45secs
bw/4x10

Lat Pulldown
RI: 45secs
70/4x10

Preacher Curls
tempo: 3-1-1
RI: 45secs
45 x failure (10)
35 x failure (8)
bar only x failure (25)*

Note* - This was a burnout set .. fast reps until failure


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Lower*

Deadlifts
RI: 75secs
275/8x3

The last 3 sets were brutal. I was so exhausted and my grip was killing me (callouses)

Front Squat
RI: 75secs
115/8x3

Hyperextension
RI: 45secs
25/4x10

Leg Curls
RI: 45secs
55/4x10

I'm really starting to like this upper-lower split. I feel like my body is getting more of a workout as opposed to training bodybuilder style (1 muscle a week). Also, my legs seem to be getting stronger and i have never felt so sore especially since i'm only doing 4 exercises. I will be doing upper-lower split for quite a while changing up the volume/frequency and so forth.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm glad you seem to be liking this type of split.  I think higher frequency routines are a nice change of pace from a traditional bodybuilding split.  It's a great tool in your arsenal to prevent adaptation.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 16, 2006)

*Week 2*

*Upper*

Chinups
RI: 30secs
bw/3x12

Seated DB Shoulder Press
RI: 30secs
40/3x12

Was supposed to do standing BB overhead press but we can only use the cage to do overhead presses and some asshole was doing quarter squats on 10 minute RI's chattin with his buddies. Really pissed me off.

Decline DB Press
RI: 75secs
50/5x5

Seated Cable Row
RI: 75secs
130/5x5

Terrible workout


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> *Week 2*
> 
> *Upper*
> 
> ...


Don't ya just LOVE that???   
Solid w/o's in here Brother Shiznit, don't be so hard on yourself!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 16, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Don't ya just LOVE that???
> Solid w/o's in here Brother Shiznit, don't be so hard on yourself!!!



It was a decent workout, i'll say that but it was just my strength that wasn't on par today. I was yawning a lot despite getting 8 hours of sleep. I guess my body wasn't in the mood today.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 16, 2006)

Every day can't be the best workout of your life.  I think it looked pretty good though.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Lower*

Squats
RI: 30secs
135/3x12
135/1x6 (tempo: 1-3-1 --> just added an extra)

SLDL's
RI: 30secs
135/3x12
135/1x6 (tempo: 1-3-1 --> extra)

DB Lunges
RI: 75secs
40/5x5

Seated Calf Raise
100/2x15

30 second rest interval is brutal. I mean, i have done it before with 6-8 reps but 12 reps was unbelievable. First set is easy, second set is intermediate, and then the final set was overwhelming. Major lactic acid burn. I could feel it in my calves too like never before when doing squats on 30 seconds rest.

This workout definitely shocked my body. I'm shaking all over.

On a side note, a kid about my age came up to me and asked me to watch him squat to check his form. He was watching me squat and said i had "amazing form, the first time he's ever seen someone go ATG". lol. He was concerned about his back not being properly arched and asked me to fix it for him. I have never been asked for advice in my life and getting it from a kid my age was pretty surprising. I was able to help him fix it and he was able to squat more weight with relative ease than he was at first. I felt very satisfied for being able to help someone.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 17, 2006)

Shaking.........Good stuff my Friend, great w/o Brother Shiznit!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Upper*

DB Bench Press
RI: 30secs
40/3x12

Yate's Row
RI: 30secs
135/3x12

Dips
tempo: 3-1-1
RI: 75secs
bw/5x5

Lat Pulldown
RI: 75secs
115/5x5


----------



## budhicks1 (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome w/o!!! When you get the shakes you know it was a good w/o.
It's always rewarding or motivating when someone comes up to you for advice. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice work, Shiz!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Lower*

Deadlifts
RI: 30secs
185/3x12

Front Squat
RI: 30secs
95/3x12

Leg Curls
RI: 75secs
70/5x5

Hyperextension
RI: 75secs
25/5x5

ok let me tell you this. I have done 30 second rest intervals before, and even less for the less demanding exercises such as isolation exercises. However, the 30 second rest interval for major compound exercises such as the deadlift and squat is unbelievable. It totally wore me down. I was literally on the floor trying to catch my breath after 3 sets of 12 reps on 30 seconds rest. Front squat killed me right after and i had nothing left in me but managed to get the others done. I feel like my legs are starting to grow more now than ever before.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2006)

Great w/o my Friend!!! Grow legs, Grow!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 20, 2006)

Nothing like the feeling of leaving it all on the floor...or in the shower, sometimes.  Well done!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 21, 2006)

Workouts are looking solid sir.  30 second rest intervals suck hardcore.  You have to be mentally prepared for serious burnage.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks guys

Cowpimp, next week is my final week doing this program. I am just curious as to what i should do after i finish. Is there anything that you recommend?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 21, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Thanks guys
> 
> Cowpimp, next week is my final week doing this program. I am just curious as to what i should do after i finish. Is there anything that you recommend?



Maybe you should unload for a week and then bump of the frequency again with a full body routine?  I know, I know, I pimp them far too much.  I just think everyone should try it.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm not sure what you mean by unload. I know it means that you workout at a lower intensity but i'm not sure how to set up the program.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 21, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what you mean by unload. I know it means that you workout at a lower intensity but i'm not sure how to set up the program.



Use a lower intensity, less volume, stay several repetitions short of failure, etc.  So, let's say you bench press 225 for 6 repetitions, which is an estimated 1RM of about 265.  Instead, you use something like 60-65% of your 1RM, which would work out to about 165.  Instead of doing that for 3 sets of 12, you would do 2 sets of 8.  Something like that.  

In the example I used yo can see the 2/3 rule works well.  Use 2/3 of your 1RM, 2/3 of your normal volume, and 2/3 of the number of repetitions per set you would normally do.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 23, 2006)

Week 3

*Upper*

Overhead BB Press
RI: 60secs
80/4x6

Chinups
RI: 60secs
bw/4x6

DB Decline Press
RI: 60secs
35/5x8

Cable Row
RI: 60secs
85/5x8


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 24, 2006)

*Lower*

Squats
RI: 60secs
155/4x6

SLDL's
RI: 60secs
155/4x6

DB Lunges
RI: 60secs
35/5x8

45 degree calf press
RI: 30secs
2 x failure (15+ reps)


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Upper*

DB Bench Press
RI: 60secs
70/4x6

Yate's Row
RI: 60secs
155/4x6

Dips
RI: 60secs
bw/5x8

Pulldowns
RI: 60secs
85/5x8


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 26, 2006)

Do you get people coming to you in the gym and asking where your arm work is?  I hate that shit.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 27, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Do you get people coming to you in the gym and asking where your arm work is?  I hate that shit.



ha, i know some of the guys in the gym and they like the way i train and ask me some questions. They usually ask what my routine looks like and i show them the sheet i use to record my journal and some of them will say "No bicep or tricep work?"

I look at my arms and show it to them, "Does it look like i need to?"

Really, my arms are fine .. they get hit hard from all push/pull movements. I honestly dont really care anymore, i just lift because all that matters to me is deads, squats, overhead presses, and bench. I focus on those and work around it. Although, i do wish i had a training partner who is experienced so we could take it to the next level. Maybe in the future once i settle and find my "home" gym.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah, people are always surprised when I tell them I don't regularly do direct arm work, although now I do some as triceps are oh so important for the bench press.  Throwing in more compound movements would kill me.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 27, 2006)

lol, I do a 3 sets of bicep curls every third workout and three sets of pressdown every third workout.  Training them a little bit can be helpful if not for tendown strength, just to have some increase in strength for your pulling and pushing.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 27, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol, I do a 3 sets of bicep curls every third workout and three sets of pressdown every third workout.  Training them a little bit can be helpful if not for tendown strength, just to have some increase in strength for your pulling and pushing.



Yeah, I agree.  I'm actually going to start throwing in a few curls here and there to balance out the extra tricep training.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh dont get me wrong, i still do some direct bicep/tricep work but only like once every 8-10 workouts.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Lower*

Deadlifts
RI: 60secs
225/4x6

Front Squat
RI: 60secs
135/4x6

Leg Curls
RI: 60secs
65/5x8

Hyperextensions
RI: 60secs
10/5x8

I have just completed this routine today. I am not sure if i should do a deloading phase, like cowpimp said or do a new routine. The thing is, the next time i am taking a week off is from march 5th - march 12th because i will be going to florida with some of my friends for spring break so deloading would be a waste of time unless i am wrong.

Can you guys help me out with a decision here and see what u think i should do? Let me know what you think.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 27, 2006)

Don't know much on de-loading my Friend, sorry!!! Solid w/o today Brother Shiznit!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 28, 2006)

i just think deloading would be pointless if im going to be taking a week off at the beginning of march but i want to know what the other guys think


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> i just think deloading would be pointless if im going to be taking a week off at the beginning of march but i want to know what the other guys think




What were you planning on doing as far as unloading goes?

If anything why not take a week or two and just train every three days...so:

mon
thurs
sunday
wed
sat

and then start your new program.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 28, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> What were you planning on doing as far as unloading goes?
> 
> If anything why not take a week or two and just train every three days...so:
> 
> ...



If i did that, i would be training on

Jan. 30
Feb. 2
Feb. 5
Feb. 8
Feb. 11

Then i would start my new routine on monday Feb. 13 so it would be a normal routine for only 2 weeks before i head off to florida for spring break at the beginning of march. Shouldn't i just stick with the original routine or start a new routine monday and then take that full week off come spring break and resume when i get back?

Edit: I am thinking that i should just stick with the original routine and change a few exercises or change the sets/reps and possibly vary the tempo and RI's for like 2 weeks. Then i would go through an unloading phase for 2 weeks before i head off to florida and start fresh on my new routine when i get back.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2006)

yea, you could.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 29, 2006)

Actually, if you are going to be taking a week off at that time, then you may consider keeping the baseline level of volume and intensity about the same right now and overreaching a little bit the last week before you go.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2006)

Hope your weekend is going Great my Friend!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Actually, if you are going to be taking a week off at that time, then you may consider keeping the baseline level of volume and intensity about the same right now and overreaching a little bit the last week before you go.



ok, i will do that


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 29, 2006)

For the next 2 weeks, i will change a few things. Take a look at it and let me know what you think. I completed Week A - C so *what i plan on doing for the upcoming weeks is in BOLD.*

Monday - Upper

Overhead Press
Week A: 8x3 @ 5RM - 75 sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM - 30 sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM - 60 sec RI
*Weed D: 5x5 @ 7RM - 60 sec RI
Week E: 4x10 @ 12RM - 45 sec RI

Last 2 weeks before break: 
Seated DB Press - i will use various tempo's, RI's and so forth*

Chinups
Week A: 8x3 @ 5RM - 75 sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM - 30 sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM - 60 sec RI
*Week D: 5x5 @ 7RM - 60 sec RI
Week E: 3x10 @ 12RM - 45 sec RI

Last 2 weeks before break: 
I will focus on the negatives and use different tempos*

*DB Incline Press* *(changing decline to incline)*
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM - 45 sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM - 75 sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM - 60 sec RI
*Week D: 4x10 @ 12RM - 45 sec RI
Week E: 5x5 @ 7RM - 75 sec RI

Last 2 weeks before break:
To be determined*

Seated Cable Row
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM - 45 sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM - 75 sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM - 60 sec RI

*Here .. i will just use different grip, bar, tempo, RI variations*


Tuesday - Lower

Squats
Week A: 8x3 @ 5RM - 75 sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM - 4x6 @ 8RM - 60 sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM - 60 sec RI
*Week D: 6x4 @ 6RM - 60-75 sec RI
Week E: 3x8 @ 8RM - 45-60 sec RI

Last 2 weeks before break:
I will do some breathing squats, maybe use a 3-4 second count in the hole, and so forth*

SLDL's
Week A: 8x3 @ 5RM - 75 sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM - 4x6 @ 8RM - 60 sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM - 60 sec RI
*Week D: 6x4 @ 6RM - 60-75 sec RI
Week E: 3x8 @ 8RM - 45-60 sec RI

Last 2 weeks:
Same as above for squats*

*Lunges* *(I've been using DB's so i will switch to BB)*
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM - 45 sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM - 75 sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM - 60 sec RI


*Crunches* *(Change to decline twists)*
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM - 45 sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM - 75 sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM - 60 sec RI


Thursday - Upper

DB Bench Press
Week A: 8x3 @ 5RM - 75 sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM - 4x6 @ 8RM - 60 sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM - 60 sec RI
*Week D: 6x4 @ 6RM - 60-75 sec RI
Week E: 3x8 @ 8RM - 45-60 sec RI

Last 2 weeks:
Same as above (squats and SLDL's) *

*Yate's Rows* *(Change to Bent over Row)*
Week A: 8x3 @ 5RM - 75 sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM - 4x6 @ 8RM - 60 sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM - 60 sec RI

Dips
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM - 45 sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM - 75 sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM - 60 sec RI

Pulldowns
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM - 45 sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM - 75 sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM - 60 sec RI

*For dips and pulldowns, i will probably just leave it .. unless u guys have any suggestions?*

Friday - Lower

Deadlifts
Week A: 8x3 @ 5RM - 75 sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM - 4x6 @ 8RM - 60 sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM - 60 sec RI
*Week D: 6x4 @ 6RM - 60-75 sec RI
Week E: 3x8 @ 8RM - 45-60 sec RI

Last 2 weeks:
Same as above (squats, sldl's and bench)*

Front Squats
Week A: 8x3 @ 5RM - 75 sec RI
Week B: 3x12 @ 15RM - 4x6 @ 8RM - 60 sec RI
Week C: 4x6 @ 8RM - 60 sec RI
*Week D: 6x4 @ 6RM - 60-75 sec RI
Week E: 3x8 @ 8RM - 45-60 sec RI

Last 2 weeks:
Same as above*

Leg Curls or Glute Ham Raises
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM - 45 sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM - 75 sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM - 60 sec RI

Hyperextensions
Week A: 4x10 @ 12RM - 45 sec RI
Week B: 5x5 @ 7RM - 75 sec RI
Week C: 5x8 @ 10RM - 60 sec RI

*For curls and hypers, i will stick with them unless u guys have suggestions*


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 29, 2006)

Cool mang.  I hope you come back after your vacation a good bit stronger.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 30, 2006)

Week 4

*Upper*

Overhead BB Press
RI: 60secs
80/5x5

Chinups
RI: 60secs
bw/5x5

Incline DB Press
RI: 45secs
40/4x10

Seated Cable Row
RI: 45secs
70/4x10


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2006)

Great w/o, like your new routine too my Friend, looks pretty intense!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 30, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o, like your new routine too my Friend, looks pretty intense!!!



lol thanks arch, but it's still the same routine from before. I just tweaked a few things for the next couple of weeks before i head off to florida for spring break at the beginning of march. I will be starting a new routine when i come back.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh, I feel stupid, it looked like alot more what you had in Bold type!!! Either way best of wishes to you my Friend!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 31, 2006)

*Lower*

Squats
RI: 85secs
205,205,195,195,185,185/6x4

SLDL's
RI: 85secs
205,205,195,195,185,185/6x4

BB Lunges
RI: 45secs
95/4x10

Decline Twisting Crunches
RI: 45secs
bw/4x10


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Upper*

DB Bench
RI: 75secs
75/6x4

Bent over BB Rows
RI: 75secs
155/6x4

Dips
RI: 45secs
bw/8,17,8 

WG Pulldown
RI: no rest - dropset
100,85,70/3x12


----------



## Pylon (Feb 2, 2006)

That a lot of good looking work you've got planned.  Looks like you are off to a good start!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> That a lot of good looking work you've got planned.  Looks like you are off to a good start!


I second that, definatly off to a good start!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Lower*

Deadlifts
RI: 75secs
255/6x4

Front Squat
RI: 75secs
145/6x4

Leg Curls
RI: 45secs
55,70,85,100,55/5x8

Hyperextensions
RI: 45secs
bw/3x10

I love finishing off the week with deads and front squats


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> *Lower*
> 
> Deadlifts
> RI: 75secs
> ...



Uh, your a sick one my Friend!!!  
In all seriousness, great w/o BRother Shiznit!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 3, 2006)

> Uh, your a sick one my Friend!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 6, 2006)

Week 5

*Upper*

BB Overhead Press
RI: 45secs
70/4x10

Tougher than i thought

Chinups
RI: 45secs
bw/10,10,8+2,5

My arms were just dead. Had to rest a little more to get the last 2 and then could only do 5 for the last set.

DB Incline Press
RI: 60secs
50/5x5

Seated Cable Row
RI: 60secs
100/5x5


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Lower*

SLDL's
RI: 60secs
165/3x8

Squats
RI: 60secs
165/3x8

BB Lunges
RI: 75secs
105/5x5

Twisting Decline Crunches
RI: 60secs
25/2x15

45 degree calf press
RI: 45secs
225/2x20


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 7, 2006)

2 Sweet w/o's my Friend, Fantastic job!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Upper*

DB Bench Press
RI: 45secs
70/3x8

Bent over BB Row
RI: 45secs
135/3x8 (DOH,Supinated,DOH)

Dips
RI: 60secs
bw/4x8

Lat Pulldown
RI: 60secs
85/4x8 (WG,CG,WG,CG)


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Lower*

Deadlifts
RI: 45secs
205/3x8

Front Squat
RI: 45secs
115/3x8

Leg Curls
RI: 60secs
70/3x12

Hyperextensions
RI: 60secs
25/3x8


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 13, 2006)

Week 6

*Upper*

Seated DB Press
RI: 60secs
55 x 8
55 x 8 (alternating)
45 x 8 (arnold's)

Chinups
tempo: 3-2-1
RI: 60secs
bw x 10 (WG)
bw x 8 (supinated)
bw x 4 (NG)

DB Incline Press
RI: 75secs
60/2x8
40/1x10 (burnout set)

CG Seated Row
RI: 75secs
100/2x8
85/1x15 (burnout set)


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 14, 2006)

*Lower*

Squats
RI: 60-75secs
135,165,205/8,8,5
tempo: 1-3-1
135 x 8

DB SLDL's
RI: 60-75secs
40,60,40/8,5,15
tempo: 1-3-1
40 x 8

DB Lunges
RI: 60secs
35 x 20 (walking lunges - 10 steps each leg)
35 x 12 (side lateral lunges - 6 each leg)
35 x 10 (normal lunges - 5 each leg)


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Upper*

Flat DB Bench
RI: 3 mins
65,80,50/10,5,15

BB Bent over Row
RI: 3 mins
155,185,135/10,5,15

Dips
RI: 90secs
bw x 23 (failure)
bw x 8 (failure)

Pulldowns
RI: 90secs
100/20 (WG - failure)
100/15 (supinated - failure)


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Lower*

Deadlifts
RI: 75+ secs
135 x 8
225 x 6
265 x 3
335 x 1
*400 x 1 PB*

Front Squat
RI: 75+ secs
95 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 10
135 x 8 (tempo: 1-3-1)

Leg Curls
RI: 60secs
45 x 8
60 x 8
75 x 8
90 x 8
60 x 15

Finally hit the 400 mark for deadlifts. Is 400 considered good for a guy who weighs 170 pounds?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome w/o's my Friend, and MEGA CONGRATS on the PB, OMG 400!!! Thats Great for anyone imo!!! FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 20, 2006)

Week 7

*Upper*

Seated DB Press
RI: 60secs
55,55,50,35/5,5,5,8

Chinups
RI: 60secs
bw/2x8
bw x 6 (tempo: 1-3-1)

DB Incline Press
RI: 75secs
55/10,8
35 x 8 (tempo: 1-3-1)

Seated Cable Row
RI: 75secs
100/10,8
70 x 8 (tempo: 1-3-1)


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Lower*

45 degree Leg Press
RI: 75secs
225 x 8
315 x 8 
405 x 8
315 x 20 (burnout set)

SLDL's 
RI: 75secs
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
135 x 15 (burnout set)

DB Stepups (high box)
RI: 60secs
30 x 20 (10 each leg)
40 x 16 (8 each leg)
40 x 16 (8 each leg)
25 x 20 (10 each leg - made box 3 inches higher)

First time doing leg press in ages. It was definitely a nice change to give my back a break from doing squats. 

Did DOH grip for SLDL's. It was brutal and my grip was getting shot.

First time doing DB Stepups as well. My forearms and grip were really fatigued because of SLDL's. I really liked these and lunges so i will doing them more often. Unilateral work is definitely a benefit in my program.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 21, 2006)

*1 year progress*

Exactly one year ago, my brother's sudden change in his daily activities caught my eye as he was writing down routines, going to the gym more often, and preparing clean foods like never before. I thought to myself that he is just crazy and will eventually stop doing that. A week or so later, he was still doing it so i had the nerve to ask him what he was doing. He explained to me in full detail and i got really interested. I was really tired of the way i looked since i was a really skinny kid and weighed about 145 pounds at the time. All i ever did was eat junk food and never did much of anything except play basketball or golf. He started to help me out and told me about the ironmagazine forums.

So i registered to ironmagazine and began to ask questions. Like most beginners, i was clueless and couldn't even tell the difference between a bulking diet and a cutting diet. My routine was also so off balance that i focused too much on arms, chest and quad dominant work only totally neglecting hamstrings. 

After a few months, i learned a great deal of information and that's when i really started to get into it. Over the summer, i was eating like an animal and stayed focused on my training without giving up or going through an on/off phase. I saw some incredible gains and i was really happy and was also being complimented by family and friends.

Of course, this isn't what i totally expected. All i wanted to do was gain some weight and put on some mass which was my goal. I did that in 3 months getting up to 180 pounds and adding a couple inches for each muscle, but i wasn't satisfied. I wanted more and now weighlifting has become a part of my life. I don't know what would do without it. 

Not only did weightlifting become a part of my life, it also helped me in many other areas of my life. I learned that if i set goals to almost anything whether it is getting a bachelor's degree, getting an A in a certain class, or even something simple like making new friends, it really paid off. It boosted my confidence and self-esteem and i feel more good about myself that i can separate myself from the "average joes" in society. I learned a great deal about myself and always think positive about hardships in life. Some of the hardships were being criticized by people for being too ridiculous because i was way to "obsessed" with weighlifting and always being focused on my diet .. well, fuck them. I learned that the only thing that matters is what YOU think about yourself, not what OTHERS think. I am no longer self conscious about myself and don't give a shit what others think.

All in all, i just want to thank all of you out there for all the help you could possibly give. If it wasn't for my brother and you guys, i probably wouldn't be here or weightlifting at all. I have learned a tremendous amount of information and i am still learning. I am starting to buy some books involving every aspect of weight training and i am loving every minute of it. 

Without further ado, keep up the good work people and keep training hard. Hopefully the beginners who are new to this site will follow in the same footsteps and learn a lot from us. It is really up to them to determine how motivated they really are if they're serious about their goals. 

Have a nice day


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 23, 2006)

Good story.  The benefits of exercise certainly go well beyond asthetics.  Although I already knew about the empowerment, self-esteem boosting, and overall confidence boost, I am now learning the psychological benefits of exercise (And of course eating right!) extend much further beyond what the average person might think.

I always like to hear stories like this.  It's awesome to see people make transformations like that.  Very inspirational.  Congratulations to you and all of the progress you have made.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Upper*

DB Bench Press
RI: 75+ secs
70 x 8
80 x 8
85 x 4

Pleased with these. A few months ago, could barely do 80 for 1 rep. Now i can possibly do 95 or 100 for a new 1RM.

Cybex Rows
RI: 75+ secs
45 x 8
70 x 8
95 x 8

This looks light on paper but it's rather difficult since the resistance is strong.

Dips
RI: 45secs
bw/3x10

Pulldowns (WG,SG,NG - in order)
85/3x10

I don't want to brag or anything but one thing i have noticed lately is that a lot of people are starting to look at me or watch me perform my lifts .. especially when i do deadlifts, bench, or squats. Some of the guys have often come up to me and ask me about my routine and they ask how much i weigh and when i tell them 170 lbs they say "no way!" because i am stronger than i look. Often at times, i get a lot of looks when i do things like lunges, box-step ups, front squats .. exercises than nobody else does in the my gym so it feels good to be checked out .. even by some of the ladies too


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2006)

workouts are looking good man.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 23, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> workouts are looking good man.



thanks, i'm having difficulty deciding what i want to do for a new routine when i get back from florida. I need something different so my body will not adapt to the same type of training i am doing now.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> thanks, i'm having difficulty deciding what i want to do for a new routine when i get back from florida. I need something different so my body will not adapt to the same type of training i am doing now.




you are thinking about it to much.  Think more about the variables and less about the training split or routine.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 23, 2006)

alright, i'll come up with one this weekend and have you guys take a look at it


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 23, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you are thinking about it to much. Think more about the variables and less about the training split or routine.



What exactly do you mean by this? Exercises, RI's, sets/reps etc?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> What exactly do you mean by this? Exercises, RI's, sets/reps etc?




yup.

You could train total body 3x's a week or upper/lower all the time but just make sure you change the variables around.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 24, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yup.
> 
> You could train total body 3x's a week or upper/lower all the time but just make sure you change the variables around.



Agreed.  Workouts are looking great though.  Most people aren't used to gym-goers doing real exercises like front squats.  If you like that kind of attention, then you should try some of my cardio routines.  People eat that shit up for some reason.  Haha.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 24, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Agreed.  Workouts are looking great though.  Most people aren't used to gym-goers doing real exercises like front squats.  If you like that kind of attention, then you should try some of my cardio routines.  People eat that shit up for some reason.  Haha.



care to list a few or link me to some of your workouts you have done? If it's what you have been doing now, haha, i have a lot of researching to do because most of the stuff u do.. i have never heard of.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 24, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> care to list a few or link me to some of your workouts you have done? If it's what you have been doing now, haha, i have a lot of researching to do because most of the stuff u do.. i have never heard of.



Just flip through my journal.  I think the last entry is a good example.  Any of my circuit training sessions is a good example, especially the more recent ones.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2006)

Careful, Shiz.  Pimp is a bad mutha.  He's stuff'll kill ya.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 24, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Careful, Shiz.  Pimp is a bad mutha.  He's stuff'll kill ya.



oh of course, i will be extremely prepared for his stuff .. if i can survive it


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Lower*

Deadlifts
RI: 75secs
135,225/8,6 (warmup)
295/6,5,4

Front Squat
RI: 60secs
135,165,185/8,8,6

Leg Curls
RI: 60secs
55,70/20,10

Decent workout today. I was pretty tired .. went to bed around 2am last night and breakfast was crap since i had an appointment this morning before my workout. 

The grip was brutal for deads. The callouses were bad and it was more sweaty than usual. 

Front squats were ok, my endurance was shot.

Leg Curls were ok as well. Hammies were still pretty tight from tuesday's workout. Glad i have the next 2 days off to sleep forever.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice work on the front squats if I say so... It's going to take me a while to find a comfortable hand/arm position for those...


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 24, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Nice work on the front squats if I say so... It'd going to take me a while to find a comfortable hand/arm position for those...



ya, i do them bodybuilder style. The heavier the weight gets, the more pressure it puts on my delts and the harder it is to control it and keep my back straight without going forward when i go down. Breathing is sometimes a problem too when the bar gets to close to my neck. 

I may try it the olympic way if to get a feel for it


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah, I had a guy that regularly front squats 225 for reps, and overhead squats 195-205(and we're talking ATG, flawless form) or so for reps give me some pointers today... He said use the olympic positioning, because the BB style won't be strong enough later at heavier weights.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> He said use the olympic positioning, because the BB style won't be strong enough later at heavier weights.




defenitly.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 27, 2006)

Week 8

*Upper*

Overhead BB Press
RI: 60secs
65,85,95/3x8

Chinups
RI: 45secs
bw x 12 - NG
bw x 6 - Supinated

Decline DB Press
RI: 60secs
45,50,50/10,8,8

Seated Cable Row
RI: 60secs
100,100,85/3x8

Face Pulls
RI: 45secs
50,60,70/3x8

This is my final week before i head off to florida saturday morning. I am still deciding whether i should finish off my routine with tuesday being lower, thursday - upper and friday - lower ... OR just do a full lower body workout on wednesday and start my break thursday so i can get packing and ready to go.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Lower*

Squats
RI: 75secs
135,155,185,205/8,8,6,5
135 x 10 (tempo 3-3-1)

SLDL's
RI: 75secs
135,155,185,205/8,8,6,6
135 x 10 (tempo 3-3-1)

Box Step Ups
RI: 60secs
40 x 20 (10 each leg)
40 x 16 (8 each leg)

so exhausted ...

Leg Curls
RI: 60secs
55,70,85/10,8,8

Final workout of the week. I am finishing up finals and it looks like i will be getting another 4.0 repeat. Leave for florida saturday morning so it will be a nice break.

Adios!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 13, 2006)

Well i am back. Had a blast in florida and feel great coming back after 10 days off from the gym. I felt stronger in the gym today than ever before.

*Monday - Upper*

DB Bench Press
RI: 3 mins
65 x 10
75 x 5
50 x 15

Overhead BB Press
RI: 3 mins
85 x 10
95 x 5
55 x 15

Skull Crushers
RI: 3 mins
50 x 10
60 x 5
40 x 15

Shrugs
RI: 2 mins
60 x 15
70 x 10
80 x 5

Deadlifts
185 x 10


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 13, 2006)

Damn... 2-3 min RI's ? The most I have is 75 sec right now


----------



## P-funk (Mar 13, 2006)

cut him some slack!  the dude just got back from vacation.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 13, 2006)

> Damn... 2-3 min RI's ? The most I have is 75 sec right now



This is a new one for me. If you read my previous routines, the RI's for each exercise were 75 secs or less (mostly in the 30-60 range). Also, i just got back from my vacation so i'm feeling my way back into it. Don't wanna kill myself early.

As far as my vacation went, i had a blast. I had a really good time and it was definitely a nice break for me. The temperature was between 75-85 throughout the week and it was sunny everyday. My friend's house and neighborhood was really nice. A lot of nice houses and flashy cars .. pretty wealthy (sort of like laguna beach style). It's great to have a tan coming back to the cold weather.

I'll list the highlights of what i did each day throughout the week

Saturday - Arrived in Orlando. Went to friend's house and settled in. Met the family and just basically chilled and explored Orlando seeing what was around the area.

Sunday - We woke up really early and drove to Tampa Bay to meet my friend's parents and siblings as well as a few of their friends. We then went to Busch Gardens (an amusement park) and just went on roller coasters and other fun rides all day. Some of the roller coasters were unbelievable. After a long day there, we went back to his parents house and chilled a little bit more. Then we explored Tampa and looked around the Tampa Bay Buccaneers football stadium.

Monday - We went to Epcot for the whole day. Did practically everything there such as exploring each "country" attraction they had lined up such as China, Japan, Morocco, Mexico, Italy, France, and so forth .. and went on a lot of rides. We also ate Chinese food for lunch and then Japanese food for dinner. Funny huh?

Tuesday - This was probably the most exciting day. We went to Universal Studios and went on a lot of rides as usual and walked around everywhere. Then we went to the fear factor show and saw some people perform live right in front of us and it was really fun. After the show was over, my friend Bret wanted to volunteer and see if he could get a shot at performing. So we went over to the line and he was unable to volunteer because he was 5 pounds overweight (max limit is 250). Then both of my friends kept telling me to give it a shot because the group needed one more person so i was like "the hell with it" and joined. So from that point, there were 24 volunteers BUT only 6 people would be chosen. We all started off by introducing ourselves telling our names, where were from, and  what our biggest fear was. I couldn't really think of a big fear i had so i just told them my fear was being buried alive. After the group members dicussed the results, they had to choose 12 out of the 24 and i was the 12th person chosen after they called out our names. Next, we had to introduce ourselves by saying our name, where were from, and why we wanted to be on this show. So, i told them my name, where im from, and then i said i wanted to be on the show because i was unbelievable and that nobody stood a chance against me (in a cocky tone). After that came another discussion and to my surprise, i was one of the 6 people out of 12 chosen to be on the show so i didnt expect this at all.

Next, we had to sign a contract about all the stuff we were going to do and went back stage to meet all the crew members and get ourselves geared up for the show. We did our little introduction like the people on the fear factor tv show do. Then we got all geared up and ready to go. They went over the procedures and stunts we were going to do so then we were all set and headed up to the stage. Next, came the stunts.

1st stunt - We were all on a platform like 50 feet above ground. Our stunt was to hold onto a bar for as long as we could in the air as soon as the platform falls beneath our feet. After 30-45 seconds had gone by, 3-4 people fell off cus they could no longer hold on to it. After 1:15 it was me and some other kid neck-and-neck just barely holding on. I finally gave out after 1:30 had gone by but the other kid beat me by a split second. Two people were eliminated and the rest of us moved on to the 2nd stunt. I loved this stunt because it was a strength and grip factor. I knew i would excel in this because pullups is one of my favorite exercises.

*NOTE* During breaks in between stunts, as we prepared for the next one backstage, all the friends and family of each person on the show did some of the "gross stuff". My friend Bret had to drink goat milk filled with worms, bugs, uterus and crap that was all mixed in a blender. It was disgusting and he was like sick the whole day after that.

2nd stunt - There were two parts to this stunt. For the 1st part, my partner and i teamed up against the other 2 members. I was hanging from a rope and had a bucket with me. At the sound of the gun, my partner had to run to a water tank full of eels and grab some small black beanie bags. She then had to throw them to me while i catch them. Unfortunately, we only got 2 because she had trouble getting the bags because of the eels and the other team got 4. For the 2nd part, while still hanging from a rope, the roles were reversed. I was given 3 octopuses .. had to hold each octopus in each hand and then the 3rd one in my apron pocket. Then we were pulled back and let go while the rope swings back and forth and i had to throw the octopusses into the bucket my partner was holding and we got 2 out of the 3. The other team got 2 out of 3 as well so they got to advance because they beat us on the 1st part of the stunt and we were eliminated.

What was also cool was that we performed in front of a live audience consisting of 200+ people and also got to interview with the host (similar to what joe rogan does on the tv show) and say whatever we wanted. It wasn't aired on tv if that's what you're thinking, it was just a second version of it just for people to have fun. It was an enjoyable experience and i had a lot of fun.

Wednesday - We were supposed to go to Tampa and play golf and go fishing with my friend's family but something came up with his family at the last minute so we had to cancel our plans. Instead, we sat around and just went swimming and laid out in the sun. It was kind of boring but we got some rest.

Thursday - We went to Islands of Adventure and explored around as usual and went on a lot of rides. Later that night, we went to the driving range and hit some balls. I did pretty well even though we had to use the ancient shitty drivers the club provides for people with no clubs.

Friday - We went to Cocoa Beach and laid out in the sun all day. It was rather cloudy that day and the water was freezing. It was also really windy and not that many people were there so we stayed for maybe 2-3 hours and then left. Later that night, we went to Universal Studios with my friend's aunt, uncle, cousin and so forth and went to a club called "Bonkerz" which was a comedian type of show. We just talked and ate food and then walked around afterwoods and visited many stores and fun events.

Saturday - Headed home

Other than the stuff i listed above, we went to a lot of stores, restaurants and some other cool places to look around. I tried some lobster one night and it was delicious. We also didn't spend a lot of money as most people usually do so we got lucky with most of the stuff we did. I also gained about 3-4 pounds in 1 week because i ate like an animal. I don't mind though because i'm bulking so no biggie. 

I have some pictures and maybe i'll put some up if you guys are interested. I just have to upload them to the computer.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 13, 2006)

sounds like fun!


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 13, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> This is a new one for me. If you read my previous routines, the RI's for each exercise were 75 secs or less (mostly in the 30-60 range). Also, i just got back from my vacation so i'm feeling my way back into it. Don't wanna kill myself early.



Yes, I know... I'm just jealous of the RI's that workout 

Sounds like you had a lot of fun... wish I was going somewhere for break.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2006)

Sounds like a GREAT time BRother Shiznit!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Wednesday*

Pullups
RI: 3 mins
bw x 10 (WG)
bw x 15 (SG)
bw x 5 (NG)

Seated Cable Row
RI: 3 mins
100 x 10
145 x 5
100 x 15

Preacher Curls
RI: 3 mins
35 x 10
55 x 5
25 x 15

Squats
RI: 3 mins
155 x 10
185 x 5
135 x 15

Leg Curls
RI: 3 mins
70 x 10
85 x 5
55 x 15

I will be cutting down the RI from 3 mins to 1:30-2 mins. 3 mins is ridiculously long and reminding me of the days i used to train 1-2 bodyparts a day.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2006)

3min is long for the rep ranges you are working in.

what are you trying to do with the loading?  Going from 10 to 5 to 15 over 3 sets?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm not exactly sure how to explain it ...

I am focusing on strength, hypertrophy, and endurance. I want to target all 3 muscle twitch fibers (is this correct?) 

So, i do one set in the 6-10 range (hypertrophy). One set in the 3-5 range (strength). Then one set in the 11-15 range (endurance). I use a weight i can use to go to complete failure for each rep range. 

Therefore, is this a good idea or will it have any benefits?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I'm not exactly sure how to explain it ...
> 
> I am focusing on strength, hypertrophy, and endurance. I want to target all 3 muscle twitch fibers (is this correct?)
> 
> ...




the term "jack of all trades master of none comes to mind."

I think Zatsiorsky said it best when he said that you can really one focus on one or two biometers per mesocycle because after that you are not going to be able to train for everything and get the neccessary adaptations to occur.  I agree with that completely.

The best you can come to it is conjugate periodization where each day has one focus and then it is followed by the repetitive effort.  So day one Max effort/repetive effort.  Day two dynamic effort/repetitive effort.  

Check out Dale's journal.  he is doing similiar things but (from an athletic stand point you need a variety of strengths) he is pairing up different biometers on different ends of a training continuum...like strength/endurance...etc....So you may want to check that out.

Altering the rep ranges per set like that wont get you those adaptations you seek though.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 15, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> the term "jack of all trades master of none comes to mind."
> 
> I think Zatsiorsky said it best when he said that you can really one focus on one or two biometers per mesocycle because after that you are not going to be able to train for everything and get the neccessary adaptations to occur.  I agree with that completely.
> 
> ...




ok thanks, just a few things

What is conjugate periodization? 
What do you mean by repetitive effort?
I understand that max effort means like 90-95% of your 1RM and dynamic effort means 60-70% of your 1RM?
Lastly, what do you mean by pairing up different biometers on different ends of a training continuum?

Sorry for the questions but i am still learning! Just not that experienced with the knowledge yet.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> ok thanks, just a few things
> 
> What is conjugate periodization?
> What do you mean by repetitive effort?
> ...




cowpimps periodization threads will help answer your first, second, and third questions.

Biometers are things like power, strength, endurance (aka...dynamic, max, repetitive efforts).

a continuum could be like you have  two ends of the spectrum and everything in between...for example, using those three biometers:



endurance(<60% 1RM)............power (75-80% 1RM)............strenth (> 90% 1RM).

or you could do the same type of thing for speed and strength:

speed.....speed-strength.........explosive power.....strength-speed.....strength


catch my drift?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 15, 2006)

yes, i understand

actually .. after reading cowpimp's threads, i have decided that i would like to try the full body routine and i have never really done it before .. just the push/pull/leg split.

I will train monday, wednesday, and friday

Week 1

Mon - Workout A
Wed - Workout B
Fri - Workout A

Week 2

Mon - Workout B
Wed - Workout A
Fri - Workout B

and so forth....

*Workout A*

Back squat 
Front squat 
DB Press 
Military Press 
Bentover Row 
Seated Row  
Core work (top-bottom)
Accessory work - optional (ie calf isolation work)
*
Workout B*

Deadlifts
SLDL's
Incline Press
Dips
Pullups
Pulldowns
Core work (bottom-top)
Accessory Work

Now, for the sets and rep ranges .. i am unsure of this. My goal is obviously structural adaptations. I am bulking and looking for size. So, hypertrophy is the key for me here but at the same time, i would also like strength. So i figured that i should do like 2-3 sets of 6-12 for each exercise and then the next time i do that same workout .. i could do 2 sets of 3-5 or possibly change up the exercises? Tell me what you think.

I did look through Dale's journal and it just doesn't interest me. My athlete days are over as i used to be a 3-sport athlete in high school but now i am focusing solely on weight training for now.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2006)

group your vertical movements and horizontal movements together so you can account for volume better.

move front squats to workout B and SLDL's to workout A so you get some quad and hip work on both days.

not a bad first attempt at setting up a total body workout.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 15, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> group your vertical movements and horizontal movements together so you can account for volume better.
> 
> move front squats to workout B and SLDL's to workout A so you get some quad and hip work on both days.
> 
> not a bad first attempt at setting up a total body workout.




*Workout A*

Back squat
SLDL's
DB Press - vertical
Military Press - vertical
Bentover Row - horizontal
Seated Row - horizontal
Core work (top-bottom)
Accessory work - optional (ie calf isolation work)

*Workout B*

Deadlifts
Front Squat
Flat Bench Press - horizontal
Dips - horizontal
Pullups - vertical
Pulldowns - vertical
Core work (bottom-top)
Accessory Work

I switched the SLDL's and Front squats but im not exactly sure what u mean by grouping the vertical and horizontal movements together. I have 2 vertical and 2 horizontal for both workouts so .. dont know what u mean?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2006)

what I meant was group them together....

like this:




			
				shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> *Workout A*
> 
> Back squat  *this is fine*
> SLDL's  *this is fine*
> ...




now figure out some sort of loading scheme to run through and you are set.  you can also do like a bicep exerise on one day and a triceps exercise on the other day.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 15, 2006)

ok


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> wait ... did u mean do all horizontal movements for one workout and all vertical movements for the other workout? Is that what u meant?




beat ya to it.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 15, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> beat ya to it.



damn it


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 15, 2006)

i will figure out the loading scheme tomorrow .. time for a meal and off to bed

8 am classes all week sucks big time


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2006)

what are you studying?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 15, 2006)

electrical engineering is my primary focus but i am really interested in business and international relations/travel as well so i am doing a little bit of both and i dont have to declare a major until the end of next year. I am a first year student.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2006)

cool cool


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 15, 2006)

ya, so whats the future like for you? When u move to AZ? what part of az? what will u and ivonne being doing for work and so forth?

You guys are together right? Plan on getting married and having kids or just living life and training as usual?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2006)

moving: around june
place: mesa area, near pheonix
job: training people
marriage: someday


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 15, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> moving: around june
> place: mesa area, near pheonix
> job: training people
> * marriage: someday*



A real man's answer  .


----------



## GFR (Mar 16, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Damn... 2-3 min RI's ? The most I have is 75 sec right now


I think 2-3 minutes rest is perfect.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 17, 2006)

*Total Body - Workout A*

*Note* - from the previous posts where i posted my routine, i just switched workout A with workout B because i did squats 2 days ago so i am holding that off until monday

Deadlifts
RI: 75secs
225/6x4

Front Squats
RI: 75secs
145/6x4

Flat DB Press
RI: 60secs
50/3x10

Dips
RI: 60secs
bw/3x10

One arm DB Row
RI: 60secs
40/2x8
50/2x8

CG Seated Row
RI: 60secs
85/4x8

Didn't do any core work today, was short on time


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 17, 2006)

This is my routine just to clear things up because it was all screwed up before

Workout A

Deadlifts
Front Squat
Flat Bench Press 
Dips
Bent over Row
CG Seated Row
Core work (bottom-top)
Accessory Work

Workout B

Back squat
SLDL's
Seated DB Press 
Military Press 
Pullups
Pulldowns
Core work (top-bottom)
Accessory work - optional (ie calf isolation work)


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 17, 2006)

Looks like a good routine sir.  Check your PMs; I sent you a response to your questions.

Oh, and by the way, you better get used to training through soreness.  When you first start a full body routine it is almost definite you will have to.  I train through soreness all the time.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 17, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Looks like a good routine sir.  Check your PMs; I sent you a response to your questions.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, you better get used to training through soreness.  When you first start a full body routine it is almost definite you will have to.  I train through soreness all the time.



haha, ya i noticed that today. I did squat 2 days ago and had to do deads and front squats today. It wasn't too pleasing. I can barely walk right now.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 19, 2006)

As for the loading scheme over the next couple of weeks, i will perform triple sets or do some antagonist supersetting to reduce the time i spend in the gym with so many movements

*Session A*

Deadlifts 4x4
Rest 60s
Bench Press 4x4
Rest 60s
Bent Rows 4x4
Rest 60s
Repeat

Front Squats 3x12
Rest 60s
Dips 3x12
Rest 60s
CG Seated Rows 3x12
Rest 60s
Repeat

Situps 2x15
Rest 60s
Hyperextensions 2x15
Rest 60s
Repeat

*Session B *

Back Squat 4x4
Rest 60secs
Pullups 4x4
Rest 60secs
Seated DB Press 4x4
Rest 60 secs
Repeat

SLDL's 3x12
Rest 60secs
Overhead Press 3x12
Rest 60secs
Pulldowns 3x12
Rest 60secs
Repeat

Hanging Leg Raises 2x15
Rest 60secs
Calf Work 2x15
Rest 60secs
Repeat

Then the next week, i will just switch up the variables and so forth

The only problem i may have when doing this is the fact that i may not be able to do so many exercises in that order due to the lack of machines available at my gym. My gym only has 2 squat racks and 1 deadlift platform. I typically train at 9am in the morning and somedays it will be empty but others it will be a bit crowded. Also, people tend to use the racks for BB Curls and other ridiculous exercises and they always take over the area even when the weight is still on the rack because they are fools and have no clue what's going on. It's like i just completed a set of Flat DB Press with 70's .. get up and walk over to the rack to grab some 80's and just as i come back to the bench, a fool takes over. I always have to tell him im still using it and he walks away all pissed off. 

I will try it starting monday and see how it goes


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 20, 2006)

*Monday - Workout B*

Back Squat - 205/4x4
RI: 60secs
Seated DB Press - 50/4x4
RI: 60secs
Pullups - bw/4x4
RI: 60secs
Repeat

SLDL's - 135/3x12
RI: 60secs
OH Press - 70/3x12
RI: 60secs
Pulldowns - 85/3x12
RI: 60secs
Repeat

Standing Calf Raise - 2x15
RI: 60secs

The way this works is that i will do one set of squats, rest 60 secs, do one set of seated db press, rest 60 secs, and then one set of pullups and rest 60 secs, and repeat until i do 4x4. The same goes for the 3x12. 

The gym was rather empty today so i had no problem except when i finished my 2nd set of SLDL's, some guy took over my OH Press rack and he clearly knew i was using it but decided to unrack it RATHER than use the other rack which nobody was using. I was so pissed off.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 22, 2006)

*Wednesday - Workout A*

Deadlifts - 275/4x4
RI: 90secs

DB Bench Press - 75/4x4
RI: 90secs

Yate's Row - 135/4x4
RI: 60secs

CG Seated Row - 85/3x12
RI: 60secs
Dips - bw/3x12
Repeat

Front Squat - 115/2x12
tempo: 3-2-1 (115/1x8)
RI: 90secs

Good workout today. Due to the gym being crowded today, i was not able to do trisets because most of the racks/benches were used so i just did what i could.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh man, pausing in the hole is evil on squats.  Good call Shizzy.  You know the dela.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 22, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Oh man, pausing in the hole is evil on squats.  Good call Shizzy.  You know the dela.



Oh ya, definitely brutal. I normally do more weight for front squats but i was so exhausted by the end and the first 2 sets got me breathing like i just finished running a mile.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2006)

Good lookin w/o my Friend!!! By Yates Rows, do you mean underhand grip??? Cause thats how I do them!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 22, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o my Friend!!! By Yates Rows, do you mean underhand grip??? Cause thats how I do them!!!



Yes, it is an underhand grip and i bend my back just slightly .. not as much as you would do for a bent-over row


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 24, 2006)

*Friday - Workout B*

SLDL's - 205/4x4
RI: 60secs
OH Press - 105/4x4
RI: 60secs
Lat Pulldown - 130/4x4
RI: 60secs
Repeat

Back Squat - 135/3x12
RI: 60secs
Seated DB Press - 30/3x12
RI: 75secs
Repeat

Endurance was shot!

Pullups 
RI: 75secs
bw x 12 - WG
bw x 6 - Supinated Grip

Pleased with today's workout .. i'm starting to get accustomed to working out early in the morning after my 8am class and it's much better because the gym is less crowded (no chest-bi's egotistical people) and getting it out of the way.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 24, 2006)

Those triple sets are a bitch aren't they?  I'm going to do something like that in the near future to really send my conditioning through the roof.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 25, 2006)

I am kind of frustrated in terms of gaining weight. I mean, when i was about 150 pounds a year ago, i started lifting and over the summer .. i got up to a weight of 180 pounds which was shocking to me. However, when i left home for college, i had to adapt to a new environment and there was so much shit going on that i couldnt train and my diet was shit for about 2 weeks. I dropped down in weight to about 165 pounds. 

Once i got a flexible schedule and got things going, i very barely gained any weight. I mean, i am sitting at 171 pounds right now. About 2-3 of those pounds came from when i was devouring myself in florida. 

It's just the lack of food choices here and it's very tough to eat a lot of food every 3 hours. I wake up and the only thing i can possibly have is oats, fruit, and protein shake. That's it. I can't make eggs with no stove in the dorms. I go to class, then train right after. I will have a big meal for lunch and then afterwards it just turns to shit. I will have 3-4 classes in a row with only 5-10 minute breaks in between. No time whatsoever to eat because i have to walk across campus to my classes. That's the other thing, all that walking around isn't helping me either. 

The other thing is, everything is so expensive. I eat everything in a week. It's a pain in the ass. It's like my metabolism is extremely fast. Whenever i eat, i start to get hungry again after 5-10 minutes.

Lately, i have been just eating a lot of carbs. Mainly pizza, burgers, pasta and so forth. It's been about 2 weeks and i still cant gain weight for shit. 

COME ON!!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2006)

your dorm doesn't have a community kitchen that you can cook chicken and beef at on a stove or in an oven?  Mine did.

I would buy a bunch of canned tuna and salmon and some safflower oil mayo for meals.

Do you work a job?  Have any income?  I know you can go to the supermarket and get a rotisserie chicken for like $8 and peel off the skin and just measure it out and get a few meals off of that too.  Most supermarkets have a deli that have prepared food also, were you can get some cooked chicken breast or turkey burgers.  that is a lot better then pizza.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 25, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> your dorm doesn't have a community kitchen that you can cook chicken and beef at on a stove or in an oven?  Mine did.
> 
> I would buy a bunch of canned tuna and salmon and some safflower oil mayo for meals.
> 
> Do you work a job?  Have any income?  I know you can go to the supermarket and get a rotisserie chicken for like $8 and peel off the skin and just measure it out and get a few meals off of that too.  Most supermarkets have a deli that have prepared food also, were you can get some cooked chicken breast or turkey burgers.  that is a lot better then pizza.



My dorm has a kitchen but the only thing they have is a microwave. I do buy a lot of canned tuna and eat tuna sandwhiches during the necessary times. I am not employed at the moment, but i have enough money saved up from my summer jobs. Believe me, i have plenty but it's just a waste of money that is gone in one day from doing all the hard work. If i were making gains, then i would be happy but i am not so it's all a complete waste. 

I will take a trip to the supermarket and see what they have. I may have no choice but to spend a little more than usual.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 25, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> My dorm has a kitchen but the only thing they have is a microwave. I do buy a lot of canned tuna and eat tuna sandwhiches during the necessary times. I am not employed at the moment, but i have enough money saved up from my summer jobs. Believe me, i have plenty but it's just a waste of money that is gone in one day from doing all the hard work. If i were making gains, then i would be happy but i am not so it's all a complete waste.
> 
> I will take a trip to the supermarket and see what they have. I may have no choice but to spend a little more than usual.



That's the downfall of being young and active.  You have a fast metabolism.  I'm currently eating almost 4500 calories each day just to maintain my weight.  It is pretty ridiculous.  I don't know if I can logistically get much larger than I am right now, at least not for a while.  The food cost is insane.  Of course, when we're older we'll be bitching about how we can't lose the weight no matter what we do.  Such is life.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 25, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That's the downfall of being young and active.  You have a fast metabolism.  I'm currently eating almost 4500 calories each day just to maintain my weight.  It is pretty ridiculous.  I don't know if I can logistically get much larger than I am right now, at least not for a while.  The food cost is insane.  Of course, when we're older we'll be bitching about how we can't lose the weight no matter what we do.  Such is life.



ya i know .. i'd rather complain about not being able to gain weight rather than lose weight. Not to brag or anything, it seems like that anything i eat, even if it's a whole case of icecream .. i can't gain a pound. I don't get fat at all too. I just sit at 170 flat. It's just annoying to be stuffing myself everyday and training hard 3-4 days a week and nothing comes out of it. I just wish i could be 200-210 then i wouldn't be complaining at all.

I got a question though. Considering i am 6'2, will my metabolism slow down when i get older? Will i be able to fill out more easily and quicker once i reach my mid 20's and early 30's? God, i wanna know what i'll look like once i get big and fat. No more skinny guy for me!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> ya i know .. i'd rather complain about not being able to gain weight rather than lose weight. Not to brag or anything, it seems like that anything i eat, even if it's a whole case of icecream .. i can't gain a pound. I don't get fat at all too. I just sit at 170 flat. It's just annoying to be stuffing myself everyday and training hard 3-4 days a week and nothing comes out of it. I just wish i could be 200-210 then i wouldn't be complaining at all.
> 
> I got a question though. Considering i am 6'2, will my metabolism slow down when i get older? Will i be able to fill out more easily and quicker once i reach my mid 20's and early 30's? God,* i wanna know what i'll look like once i get big and fat.* No more skinny guy for me!


You'll look like me  

Hows it goin BRother Shiznit!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 25, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> You'll look like me
> 
> Hows it goin BRother Shiznit!!!



 

but of course, i'd cut down


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 26, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> ya i know .. i'd rather complain about not being able to gain weight rather than lose weight. Not to brag or anything, it seems like that anything i eat, even if it's a whole case of icecream .. i can't gain a pound. I don't get fat at all too. I just sit at 170 flat. It's just annoying to be stuffing myself everyday and training hard 3-4 days a week and nothing comes out of it. I just wish i could be 200-210 then i wouldn't be complaining at all.
> 
> I got a question though. Considering i am 6'2, will my metabolism slow down when i get older? Will i be able to fill out more easily and quicker once i reach my mid 20's and early 30's? God, i wanna know what i'll look like once i get big and fat. No more skinny guy for me!



You have to consistently eat over maintenance calories for an extended period of time.  Eating a case of ice cream once in a while isn't consistent enough to spur serious gains.  Plus, some people just have metabolisms that upregulate to a larger degree when they overfeed.  You are probably one of those people.

Your metabolism will invariably slow down when you get older.  I don't know that you'll necessarily fill out better; protein sytnhesis probably slows some with age too.  Most chemical reactions in the body seem to.  I think when you get out of college and you can better control your caloric intake you will fill out better.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 27, 2006)

*Monday - Workout A*

Front Squat - 155/4x4
RI: 60secs
Dips - bw/4x4 (tempo: 3-1-1)
RI: 60secs
CG Seated Row - 130/4x4
Repeat

Deadlifts - 185/3x12
RI: 120secs

Had to rest longer on these. This is a killer for endurance.

DB Bench Press - 50/3x12
RI: 75secs

Bent over Row - 115/3x12 (mix of over/under grip)
RI: 60secs

Very good workout today. Had to sit down for a good 10 minutes after my workout to catch my breath. Total Body workout is more taxing than i thought it would be.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeah, full body workouts are the shit.  They are great for conditioning too, especially when you do them in the fashion that you are currently, with triple sets and such.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Wednesday - Workout B*

Leg Press - 405/4x5
RI: 60secs
Pullups - bw/4x5 (tempo: 3-1-1)
RI: 60secs
Repeat

Seated Arnold Press - 55/4x5
RI: 90secs

DB SLDL's - 60/4x8
RI: 60secs

Grip was brutal 

OH Press - 75/4x8
RI: 60secs
Pulldowns - 85/4x8
RI: 60secs
Repeat

*Accessory Work*

DB Lunges
30 x 20 (10 each leg)
30 x 16 (8 each leg)
RI: 60secs


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 29, 2006)

This shows how brutal heavy lifting does to your grip. This is mine.

Also, i just took a random pic of me in my dorm room. I'm using a phone picture so the quality is bad but if you can notice, i look a little bit more bulkier than when i first started lifting about a year ago.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice progress, and nice calluses.  My hands have smoothed out lately, but I go through phases where my hands look chewed to all Hell.


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 31, 2006)

Your workouts look good.I was doing similar stuff to that last year. 
Don't worry about your lack of weight , you're just 20! When I was that age I was a skinny as shit. Once the metabolism slows down you'll be cursing the fat!(I do...)

I was 26 in this photo (1993)



 I'd done some training, and my arms might have been approaching 14" {I've lost all the records}. I couldn't put on much 'bulk' though, even the beer didn't make me fat back then.  

 Only in the last few years have I been able to put much weight on.....  Partly because I train more often(and better), partly my metabolism(?) I assume.... I don't know much on this subject  

You are making good progress in that photo....


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 31, 2006)

thanks man


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 31, 2006)

*Friday - Workout A*

Deadlifts
255/4x5
RI: 75secs

DB Bench Press
80/4x5
RI: 75secs

Cybex Bent Over Row
110/4x5
RI: 60secs

Front Squat - 135/4x8
RI: 60secs
Dips - bw/4x8
RI: 60secs
CG Seated Row - 100/4x8
RI: 60secs
Repeat

Had an extremely good workout after getting a 96 on my calculus test before that


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 31, 2006)

Deadlifts
255/4x5
RI: 75secs

I'd be wasted if I tried that.......    thats 4x 5reps I assume. Under or over, or mixed hand?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 31, 2006)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> Deadlifts
> 255/4x5
> RI: 75secs
> 
> I'd be wasted if I tried that.......    thats 4x 5reps I assume. Under or over, or mixed hand?



ya that's 4 sets of 5 reps and i mixed my grip (doh, under/over, over/under, etc)


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 31, 2006)

Can't do mixed grip its screws up my lower back.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Monday - Workout B*

SLDL's - 205/4x5
RI: 60secs
OH Press - 105/4x5
RI: 60secs
Pulldowns - 145/4x5
RI: 60secs
Repeat

Squats - 155/4x8
RI: 60secs
Pullups - bw/4x8
RI: 60secs
Repeat

I almost died here. I was out of breath and was starting to get cramps.

Seated DB Press - 35/4x8
RI: 60secs

Weight - 174 pounds

I can't believe it. In 2 weeks, i have gone from 169 to 174 pounds. I have been eating like a madman lately. I think the biggest difference is that i now train 3 days a week as opposed to 4. This allows me to rest longer since i have a fast metabolism and i am able to eat more. I dont care if its fat. I just want to get to 190-210.


----------



## fufu (Apr 4, 2006)

Those are some savage callouses.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 4, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Those are some savage callouses.



Heh, last week I opened one up that started bleeding, and I had to wear gloves for a week to let it heal .


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 4, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Heh, last week I opened one up that started bleeding, and I had to wear gloves for a week to let it heal .



I've been close quite a few times. I grip the bar in a certain way so that it doesn't grind into my hands as much as it usually does so i am able to get away with it for now ... until i start increasing the weight which will be happening soon.


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 4, 2006)

shiz try getting some chalk, i just use it when i deadlift


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 4, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> shiz try getting some chalk, i just use it when i deadlift



Yeah, I'm going to do that when I start Westside again.


----------



## fufu (Apr 5, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Heh, last week I opened one up that started bleeding, and I had to wear gloves for a week to let it heal .



owww, damn. I've never busted one open. I'll attribute that to my never wearing gloves, straps, or using chalk.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 5, 2006)

*Wednesday - Workout A*

Front Squat - 165/4x5
RI: 60secs
Dips - bw/4x5
RI: 60secs
CG Seated Row - 115/4x5
RI: 60secs
Repeat

Deadlifts - 205/3x8
RI: 75secs

DB Bench Press - 60/3x8
RI: 60secs

I only did 3 sets instead of 4 for deads and bench and didn't do bent over rows because i got a late start in the morning (slept through snooze button like 5 times) and didn't have time to finish workout.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 5, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I only did 3 sets instead of 4 for deads and bench and didn't do bent over rows because i got a late start in the morning (slept through snooze button like 5 times) and didn't have time to finish workout.



Haha, the story of my life.  If only the snooze button was never invented.  I think I'm going to remove mine so I have no choice but to get up.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 5, 2006)

CP .. im trying to think of what to do for sets x reps next

The first time around i did 4x4 and 3x12 (then switched it the other way around)

The second time around i did 4x5 and 4x8 (then switched it)

I am not sure if i should do a new set x rep for the same routine or change up the exercises. Could you help me out here?


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 6, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> CP .. im trying to think of what to do for sets x reps next
> 
> The first time around i did 4x4 and 3x12 (then switched it the other way around)
> 
> ...



Don't make it too complicated for yourself.  Just pick some variables that require the usage of difference intensities: 8x3@6RM (60s rest) and 3x15@20RM (30-45s rest).  You could also implement some dynamic effort work (Submaximal loads using maximum acceleration).


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 7, 2006)

*Friday - Workout B*

Squat - 185/6x4
RI: 60secs
Pullups - bw/6x4
RI: 75secs
Repeat

Seated DB Press - 60/6x4
RI: 60secs

SLDL's - 155/3x10
RI: 60secs
OH Press - 65/3x10
RI: 60secs
Pulldowns - 100/3x10
RI: 60secs
Repeat

Weight - 175

Not looking forward to this weekend. It's midterm week so i have to study for 4 tests, do one 10-page paper, and complete a group project.


----------



## fufu (Apr 7, 2006)

Group projects for the lose! I hate relying on other people.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 7, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Group projects for the lose! I hate relying on other people.



Seriously, I thought group projects were a thing of the past after high school...


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 7, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Group projects for the lose! I hate relying on other people.



Yup .. my teachers tend to match up the A and B students with the C and below students. Since i am always in the A range, i get paired up with kids who get D's and they never do work. I divide up the work and expect them to do it and most of the time they either...

a) do the wrong part
b) forgot to do it (thats what they say)
c) did it but is very minimial .. didn't meet requirements

I do my part and a little bit of their part for backup just in case they dont do it

I just cant stand lazy people. But i laugh at the same time because they wont survive in the real world.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 7, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Seriously, I thought group projects were a thing of the past after high school...



I thought that too but now it's understandable because there are always 30+ students in my classes and we go by quarter system (10 weeks) and there is no way in hell each of us would have time to present so it's faster in groups. Also, the projects are usually big so it's a lot of work.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey Shiz, sorry my inbox was full, what's up?


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 8, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Yup .. my teachers tend to match up the A and B students with the C and below students. Since i am always in the A range, i get paired up with kids who get D's and they never do work. I divide up the work and expect them to do it and most of the time they either...
> 
> a) do the wrong part
> b) forgot to do it (thats what they say)
> ...



Yeah, group projects are always a bitch.  I have the same problem usually, but I'm not the one who picks up the slack unless I'm the only one who's not a lazy bastard.  I always have someone like you do it, haha.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Monday - Workout A*

Deadlifts - 225/6x4
RI: 60secs

DB Bench - 85/3x4 // 75/3x4
RI: 60secs
One arm DB Row - 65/6x4 (each arm)
RI: 60secs
Repeat

Front Squat - 155/3x10
RI: 60secs
Dips - bw/3x10
RI: 60secs
CG Seated Row - 100/3x10
RI: 60secs
Repeat

Even though total body is a nice change of pace, i dont really necessarily like it for a couple reasons. The first reason is that it's time consuming. It is taking me about 1:15-1:30 minutes to finish the workout. I know it seems shorter because of the RI, but its hard to do it faster because people are always taking over and sometimes i have to do it one at a time.

The other reason is that my endurance gets shot so easily. I can handle it but my strength often goes down. I like the 4-day split better because i am able to control the volume and frequency more. However, i cant workout on a 4-day split because i have a very busy schedule this quarter. I only have 7 weeks left of classes and then i am home for the summer.

Cant wait


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 10, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> *Monday - Workout A*
> 
> Deadlifts - 225/6x4
> RI: 60secs
> ...




You can change some of the parameters in the interest of saving time.  For example, instead of 6x4, you could do 5x5 or 4x4 and focus a little more on strength.  Same with 8x3; you could replace that with 6x3 or even 3x3 or whatever if you really want to focus a bit more on strength.  Do what you have to do for it to work.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Wednesday - Workout B*

SLDL's - 185/6x4
RI: 60secs
Pulldowns - 130/6x4 (various grips)
RI: 60secs
Repeat

OH Press - 105/3x4 // 95/3x4
RI: 75secs

Squat - 155/3x10
RI: 90secs

Pullups - bw/2x10
RI: 90secs

Facepulls - 60/1x10 // 70/1x10

Strength wasn't up to par today, for upper body .. especially on OH Presses. Grip for SLDL's is brutal as always .. really tough once the weight starts going up. Legs felt strong though .. working them three times a week is really starting to pay off since they usually lag behind.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 14, 2006)

*Friday - Workout A*

Front Squat - 155/6x4
Dips - bw/6x4 (tempo: 3-1-1)
CG Seated Row - 130/6x4
Rest: 60secs
Repeat

Deadlifts - 185/3x10
RI: 60secs
Yates Row - 135/3x10
RI: 75secs
Repeat

DB Bench Press - 50/3x10

Really good workout today. Felt strong, quick, and hydrated. For some reason, my best workouts are always on fridays. 

Going to Albany with two friends for this weekend since it's Easter. I should go home since i haven't been home since the end of December but ... what am i going to choose, friends + party OR parents + church? Definitely option #1.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 14, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Going to Albany with two friends for this weekend since it's Easter. I should go home since i haven't been home since the end of December but ... what am i going to choose, friends + party OR parents + church? Definitely option #1.



Hahahaha.  Good choice.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Monday - Workout B*

Leg Press - 495/4x4
RI: 60secs
Pullups - bw/2x6 // bw/2x4
RI: 60secs
Seated DB Press - 50/4x4
RI: 60secs
Repeat

DB SLDL's - 50/3x12
RI: 60secs
Pulldowns - 85/3x12
RI: 60secs
Repeat

OH Press - 65/3x12
RI: 75secs

Decent workout


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Wednesday - Workout A*

Deadlifts - 275/4x4
RI: 60secs
CG Seated Row - 85/3x12
RI: 60secs
Repeat

Incline DB Bench - 60/4x4
RI: 60secs
Flat DB Flyes - 30/3x12
RI: 60secs
Repeat

Front Squat - 135/3x12
RI: 90secs

BB Bentover Row - 155/4x4
RI: 60secs


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2006)

good shit.  deadlifts are getting up there!  especially on 60rest and supperseted with rows!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 19, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> good shit.  deadlifts are getting up there!  especially on 60rest and supperseted with rows!



Ya .. my grip was killin me


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 19, 2006)

My aunt and cousin also came up today and wanted to take a look around the school and i gave them a tour guide. My aunt kept telling me she couldn't believe how big i've gotten. Thing is, i still feel like i am not that big compared to most kids my age and weight. I wonder if it's a pyschological thing. Like other people will tell you that you look great and have a nice physique but when you are looking at yourself in the mirror, you feel you still have a lot to improve and have lagging bodyparts. My legs need the most work but most people tell me my legs are bigger than before. 

Does this happen to any of you guys?


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 19, 2006)

All the time =\


----------



## fufu (Apr 19, 2006)

What kind of grip do you usewhen doing deadlifts?

I get that shit alot too. It is good to hear though.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 19, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> What kind of grip do you usewhen doing deadlifts?
> 
> I get that shit alot too. It is good to hear though.



I usually start out with DOH until it starts to get harder to grip it as a do more sets and then switch to an over/under grip.

Anything over 350, or when i do my max lift of 405, i always use left under/right over because that is my strongest


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2006)

try a hook grip.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 19, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> try a hook grip.



I've tried using that before but it's really uncomfortable for my thumbs. It always feel like they are going to break.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I've tried using that before but it's really uncomfortable for my thumbs. It always feel like they are going to break.




maybe.....try and hook grip and stop being such a pussy? 




  

no seriously, you need to get used to it for a week or two and then your thumb toughens up.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 19, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no seriously, you need to get used to it for a week or two and then your thumb toughens up.



Last time I tried a hook grip it wasn't nearly as strong as much alternate grip.  Do you find that in time a hook grip is actually stronger for you?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Last time I tried a hook grip it wasn't nearly as strong as much alternate grip.  Do you find that in time a hook grip is actually stronger for you?




I don't know becaue I haven't done alternate grip in a long as time.

I do find it to be safer in the long run.....less risk of torquing the back during the pull in the side with the supinated hand.  Also, the supinated side has a great amount of force placed on the bicep when deadlift.  I prefer to pull overhand.  Just my opinion.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 19, 2006)

I wish our hands would be robotic. That way, we could attach our fingers to the palm and form a circle like grip and not have to worry about your grip .. just focus on getting the bar up.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 19, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I don't know becaue I haven't done alternate grip in a long as time.
> 
> I do find it to be safer in the long run.....less risk of torquing the back during the pull in the side with the supinated hand.  Also, the supinated side has a great amount of force placed on the bicep when deadlift.  I prefer to pull overhand.  Just my opinion.



I think I'll start giving it a try.  For the remainder of this mesocycle I will go hook grip and see what happens.




			
				shiznit said:
			
		

> I wish our hands would be robotic. That way, we could attach our fingers to the palm and form a circle like grip and not have to worry about your grip .. just focus on getting the bar up.



My goal is to get my hands to that point, at least functionally speaking, dammit.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 21, 2006)

*Friday - Workout B*

SLDL's - 185/4x4
RI: 45secs
Pulldowns - 130/4x4
RI: 60secs
Repeat

Leg Press - 225/3x10
RI: 60secs

Standing DB OH Press - 40/4x4
RI: 60secs

That's it. I know it's all fucked up but i took it easy today because i am playing tackle football later with my friends. For a while, i have been taking weighlifting too serious and totally neglecting anything else that i loved to do, like football, basketball and so forth. I was always worried i would be doing too much and not getting enough rest to let my muscles grow because i have a high metabolism. Life is short and i realized i have to have fun at the same time so i am going to get involved in other things as well but weightraining will still be my #1 priority.

Weight was at 178.6 pounds today. My highest ever was 179.2 back in august before i lost a lot of weight when i came here. I cannot wait to break the 180 mark.


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> That's it. I know it's all fucked up but i took it easy today because i am playing tackle football later with my friends. For a while, i have been taking weighlifting too serious and totally neglecting anything else that i loved to do, like football, basketball and so forth. I was always worried i would be doing too much and not getting enough rest to let my muscles grow because i have a high metabolism. Life is short and i realized i have to have fun at the same time so i am going to get involved in other things as well but weightraining will still be my #1 priority.



I'm always debating on taking less time weightlifting and more time sports and friends. I always end up deciding that I want to eat my 6 meals, rest, and go to the gym. If I can fit friends in there, great, if not, oh well. It sucks alot sometimes though.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 21, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I'm always debating on taking less time weightlifting and more time sports and friends. I always end up deciding that I want to eat my 6 meals, rest, and go to the gym. If I can fit friends in there, great, if not, oh well. It sucks alot sometimes though.



That's exactly the same way with me


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 21, 2006)

Same here, though it often makes me feel like a narcistic asshole...


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 21, 2006)

*New Program Critique*

When i go home for the summer at the end of May, i will be going back to the 4-day upper/lower/legs split because i will have more free time and i work best with this routine. Check below and give any feedback.

*Week 1*

Monday - Upper

Bench Press - 4x6
BB Bent-Over Rows - 4x6
Dips - 3x10
Pulldowns - 3x10

Tuesday - Lower

Squats - 4x6
SLDL's - 4x6
Lunges - 3x10
Glute Ham Raises - 3x10

Thursday - Upper

OH Press - 4x6
Pullups - 4x6
Incline/Decline Press - 3x10
Seated Rows - 3x10

Friday - Lower

Deadlifts - 4x6
Front Squat - 4x6
Step-ups - 3x10
Crunches/Leg Raises - 3x10

Accessory work - Arm work, Calf work, extra sets for lagging parts
Rest Intervals - 60-120 seconds
*
Week 2*

Monday - Upper

Bench Press - 3x10
BB Bent-Over Rows - 3x10
Dips - 4x6
Pulldowns - 4x6

Tuesday - Lower

Squats - 3x10
SLDL's - 3x10
Lunges - 4x6
Glute Ham Raises - 4x6

Thursday - Upper

OH Press - 3x10
Pullups - 3x10
Incline/Decline Press - 4x6
Seated Rows - 4x6

Friday - Lower

Deadlifts - 3x10
Front Squat - 3x10
Step-ups - 4x6
Crunches/Leg Raises - 4x6

Accessory work - Arm work, Calf work, extra sets for lagging parts
Rest Intervals - 60-120 seconds

This is just the template for the first two weeks. I don't want to write anymore just in case i did i made some mistakes.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 21, 2006)

To add to my response about what we're talking about seanp and fufu,

Do you guys ever like go crazy if you miss meals .. ori if you are well over 3 hours after your last meal? I mean, with the busy schedule i have at college, i have to gorge myself at every meal 6 times a day. Thing is, i am often with my friends a lot and we are always hanging out and going to places but i hate having to tell them to stop somewhere all the time or i have to take a break just so that i can eat my meal. They look at me like i am crazy. They understand that i have to do this but it's gets frustrating sometimes because i hate having to waste their time or having to break off with them or end things at certain times just so i can eat. I am a hardgainer so if i miss a meal, it will fuck everything up for a few days. 

If i had magic, i would magically poof a big plate of food every 3 hours no matter where i am just so i can eat it on the go.


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2006)

Yeah I always have to cut things short if it is time to eat. I get super hungry if i go more than three hours without food. It's really hard to miss meals because I just think of the time and effort put in the gym and I don't wanna screw it up by not eating enough.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 21, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Yeah I always have to cut things short if it is time to eat. I get super hungry if i go more than three hours without food. It's really hard to miss meals because I just think of the time and effort put in the gym and I don't wanna screw it up by not eating enough.



 

Why can't their be more people like you and seanp at my school. Nobody has the motivation and dedication to do anything. Some of my friends have tried to get into it, but quit after a few weeks. They even have a good physique to begin with and can really go beyond their expectations if they actually tried. If you put so much effort into your school work, making friends, solving conflicts, or trying to balance a relationship with a girl, why can't you put that same effort into your training? This is what boggles my mind.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 21, 2006)

If I go for 4+ hours without a meal, I get really mad in general... Then again, I'm cutting too, so I'm often not in the greatest mood =p


----------



## fufu (Apr 21, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Why can't their be more people like you and seanp at my school. Nobody has the motivation and dedication to do anything. Some of my friends have tried to get into it, but quit after a few weeks. They even have a good physique to begin with and can really go beyond their expectations if they actually tried. If you put so much effort into your school work, making friends, solving conflicts, or trying to balance a relationship with a girl, why can't you put that same effort into your training? This is what boggles my mind.



I know what you mean. I'm so far into this kind of lifestyle I'm in a complete different state of mind when it comes to my body, diet, training, etc. than all of my friends. 

I guess people aren't 1337 enough to be like us.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 21, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I guess people aren't 1337 enough to be like us.



E!-True IM Story.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 21, 2006)

I am assuming you guys missed it so i will post again. Please feel free to give any feedback whether it is positive or negative.

*New Program Critique*

When i go home for the summer at the end of May, i will be going back to the 4-day upper/lower/legs split because i will have more free time and i work best with this routine. Check below and give any feedback.

*Week 1*

Monday - Upper

Bench Press - 4x6
BB Bent-Over Rows - 4x6
Dips - 3x10
Pulldowns - 3x10

Tuesday - Lower

Squats - 4x6
SLDL's - 4x6
Lunges - 3x10
Glute Ham Raises - 3x10

Thursday - Upper

OH Press - 4x6
Pullups - 4x6
Incline/Decline Press - 3x10
Seated Rows - 3x10

Friday - Lower

Deadlifts - 4x6
Front Squat - 4x6
Step-ups - 3x10
Crunches/Leg Raises - 3x10

Accessory work - Arm work, Calf work, extra sets for lagging parts
Rest Intervals - 60-120 seconds

*Week 2*

Monday - Upper

Bench Press - 3x10
BB Bent-Over Rows - 3x10
Dips - 4x6
Pulldowns - 4x6

Tuesday - Lower

Squats - 3x10
SLDL's - 3x10
Lunges - 4x6
Glute Ham Raises - 4x6

Thursday - Upper

OH Press - 3x10
Pullups - 3x10
Incline/Decline Press - 4x6
Seated Rows - 4x6

Friday - Lower

Deadlifts - 3x10
Front Squat - 3x10
Step-ups - 4x6
Crunches/Leg Raises - 4x6

Accessory work - Arm work, Calf work, extra sets for lagging parts
Rest Intervals - 60-120 seconds

This is just the template for the first two weeks. I don't want to write anymore just in case i did i made some mistakes


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 21, 2006)

Looks pretty much fine to me Shiznit.  Your goal is to gain mass, correct?

Also, you don't have to pick between friends and food.  Just pack snacks that are easily portable like a MRP shake/bar, or bring food in tupperware.  When I goto a friend's place I will sometimes bring a meal with me.  Be prepared.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 22, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Looks pretty much fine to me Shiznit.  Your goal is to gain mass, correct?
> 
> Also, you don't have to pick between friends and food.  Just pack snacks that are easily portable like a MRP shake/bar, or bring food in tupperware.  When I goto a friend's place I will sometimes bring a meal with me.  Be prepared.



Yes, my goal is to gain mass. I will be focusing specifically on hypertrophy but mix a little bit of strength as well. 

I agree about that. I will consider it in the future and see how it goes.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 22, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Yes, my goal is to gain mass. I will be focusing specifically on hypertrophy but mix a little bit of strength as well.
> 
> I agree about that. I will consider it in the future and see how it goes.



Cool.  Looks fine to me then.  Personally, I would throw in some 3x3 action or something a little more strength oriented, but you certainly don't have to.  I'm just a little biased.  Hehe.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Monday - Workout A*

Front Squat - 185/4x4
RI: 60secs
Dips - bw/4x4 (tempo: 4-1-1)
RI: 60secs
CG Seated Row - 130/4x4
RI: 60secs
Repeat

Deadlifts - 185/3x10
RI: 60secs
Yate's Row - 115/3x10
RI: 75secs
Repeat

Incline DB Bench - 45/3x10
RI: 60secs

Excellent workout today. Doing deadlifts and front squats for reps is the hardest thing to do because it is so demanding on my body and i can hardly catch my breath after each set. It's brutal.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 24, 2006)

Good workout there.  High rep deadlifts are really rough.  I think they are even harder than squats.  They always leave me dying; that's why I don't do them, heh.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Wednesday - Workout B*

Squats - 205/5x3 // 135/1x8 (tempo: 3-3-1)
RI: 60secs
Pullups - bw/4x5
RI: 60secs
Repeat

Seated DB Press - 60/5x3
RI: 60secs

SLDL's - 165/4x6
RI: 60secs
Pulldowns - 115/4x6
RI: 60secs
Repeat

OH Press - 85/4x6
RI: 60secs

Solid workout. I am starting to get used to total body workout but i still prefer the upper/lower split. 

Weight: 179.8 .. so close!

By the way, my birthday is tomorrow and i will be turning 20. Should i gorge myself with cake and cookies?


----------



## fufu (Apr 26, 2006)

Eat cake and shit so you can tip over to 180 lbs! What are you doing for your birthday?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 26, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Eat cake and shit so you can tip over to 180 lbs! What are you doing for your birthday?



Probably just go out to eat with a few friends or nothing really. I am not a big celebration person.


----------



## fufu (Apr 26, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Probably just go out to eat with a few friends or nothing really. I am not a big celebration person.



Me either. I actually don't like birthdays(my own). I don't want to rain on your parade though. Hanging out with friends is good stuff.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 26, 2006)

Heh, Shiz your b-day is the day after mine... Mine's today.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 26, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Heh, Shiz your b-day is the day after mine... Mine's today.



Wow .. haha, i know so many people who have birthdays within 10 days before and after my birthday. 

Anyways, happy birthday


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 26, 2006)

Thank ya


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Friday - Workout A*

Deadlifts - 295/5x3
RI: 75secs

Decline DB Press - 60/5x3
RI: 45secs
DB Bent over Row - 60/5x3
RI: 60secs
Repeat

Front Squat - 135/4x6 (tempo: 2-3-1)
RI: 15secs
Dips - bw/4x6
RI: 15secs
CG Seated Row - 115/4x6
RI: 60secs
Repeat

Weight - 180.2


----------



## fufu (Apr 28, 2006)

Congradulations from graduating the 170's lbs club.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 29, 2006)

It's cool turning 20.  You're not a teenager anymore; it's kind of weird to comprehend that.  Hell, I still forget I'm 21 sometimes.  People ask me to go out somewhere and I instinctively want to say that I can't, heh.

Workouts are looking good as always.  How's your conditioning?  Are you better adapting to the full body workouts now?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> It's cool turning 20.  You're not a teenager anymore; it's kind of weird to comprehend that.  Hell, I still forget I'm 21 sometimes.  People ask me to go out somewhere and I instinctively want to say that I can't, heh.
> 
> Workouts are looking good as always.  How's your conditioning?  Are you better adapting to the full body workouts now?



Ya, i still feel like i am 19 though. It takes a while to kick in. However, when i turn 21 i will immediately feel like i am 21 because i can buy beer  

My conditioning is going great so far. My body is starting to adapt to total body workouts and i am able to recover more quickly and I can now train through soreness. Also, my endurance is improving and i have been decreasing the RI's from 60 secs in between to 30-45 and it's looking great.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 29, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Ya, i still feel like i am 19 though. It takes a while to kick in. However, when i turn 21 i will immediately feel like i am 21 because i can buy beer



Yeah, I feel you.  I don't drink all that much, but it is definitely nice to be able to buy something if I feel the desire.




> My conditioning is going great so far. My body is starting to adapt to total body workouts and i am able to recover more quickly and I can now train through soreness. Also, my endurance is improving and i have been decreasing the RI's from 60 secs in between to 30-45 and it's looking great.



Good stuff.  Looks like your bodyweight is going up nicely too.  Things are coming together.  Keep at it.

If you go back to a split or an upper-lower session it will seem easy in comparison.  Your GPP will be so high that you can blast through the workouts.  One of the reasons I like to throw in a full body mesocycle periodically.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 1, 2006)

*Monday - Workout B
*
SLDL's - 225/5x3
RI: 60secs
Pulldowns - 145/5x3
RI: 60secs
Repeat

OH Press - 115/2x3 // 110/3x3
RI: 60secs

Squats - 175/6x4
RI: 60secs
Pullups - bw/6x4
RI: 60secs
Repeat

Seated DB Press - 45/4x6
RI: 60secs

SLDL's is brutal on the grip and the lower back. The first rep is always a pain. My callouses are worse than ever. Leg strength is starting to get stronger. 175 for 4 sets of 6 was cake. I used to struggle with it a couple months ago before i switched over and focused on strength rather than hypertrophy alone. However, my legs are still lacking size mainly because of my height and weight. Everything else looks good so far.

Weight - 180.8


----------



## fufu (May 1, 2006)

nice work nice work


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 3, 2006)

*Wednesday - Workout A*

Front Squat - 185 x 3 superset w/
DB Lunges - 30 x 8 (4 each leg)
Rest: 75secs
Front Squat - 185 x 3 superset w/
DB Lunges - 30 x 8 (4 each leg)
Rest: 75secs
Front Squat - 185/3x3 superset w/
DB Lunges - 30 x 12 (6 each leg)

Dips - bw/5x3 superset w/
CG Seated Row - 130/5x3
RI: 60secs

Decline DB Press - 55/4x6
RI: 60secs

Deadlifts - 225/4x6 superset w/
Yate's Row - 135/4x6
RI: 90secs

Good workout but extremely exhausting.

Those of you confused about the front squat/lunges superset, i will explain. I did my first two sets of squats and supersetted with lunges. Then i did my 3rd and 4th set of squats without supersetting with lunges because i was getting extremely tired and needed to rest. So, after i finished my last set of squats, i supersetted with lunges with more reps to finish it off.

Deadlift/Yate's Row superset was even worse. I thought i was going to faint. My grip, forearms, glutes, hammies and lower back were screaming. Sometimes i tell myself, "why the hell do i do this to myself?" I guess it's just very rewarding afterwards that i am able to do the most difficult work out of everyone i see in the gym.


----------



## fufu (May 3, 2006)

nice job raping yourself.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 3, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> nice job raping yourself.


----------



## CowPimp (May 4, 2006)

Ouchy.  The front squat lunge combo is rough.  That takes some conditioning too.  Unilateral work always leaves my cardioresperatory system pretty taxed.  Nice balls to the wall workout there Paco.  (Yes, Paco...)


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 4, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Ouchy.  The front squat lunge combo is rough.  That takes some conditioning too.  Unilateral work always leaves my cardioresperatory system pretty taxed.  Nice balls to the wall workout there Paco.  (Yes, Paco...)



  .. thanks


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 5, 2006)

*Friday - Workout B*

Seated DB Press - 55/5x5
RI: 60secs
Pullups - bw/5x5
RI: 60secs
Repeat

Squats - 185/5x5
RI: 30secs
*Pulldowns - 100/3x8
RI: 75secs 
Repeat
*I did them after the 1st, 3rd, and 5th set of squats

Leg Curls - 85/3x8
RI: 60secs

Decided to do these for a change

Standing DB Raise - 40/3x8
RI: 60secs

It was an ok workout today. My legs were just really sore and cramped because i played basketball the night before on my "day off". Also, these two knuckleheads who had big upper bodies but chicken legs were using both the deadlift platform and squat rack. I asked them if they were almost done with the squat rack and they said "ya almost". I waited 5-10 mins while warming up and they havent even touched it .. the weight was still racked. I was pissed so i just went on to do the db raise/pullups instead. 30 minutes later, they FINALLY got to the squat rack and proceeded to take another 30-45 minutes to do like 10 sets of 2 ... and they were quarter squats. I was so pissed so i just used the other squat rack which is shitty compared to the one they were using. They were fucking resting and chatting for like 10 minutes in between every set while holding in their breath and puffing out their chest in the mirror. They also look at other people and laugh whenever someone cant compare to them in weight which is funny because those fucks have the worst form i have ever seen in my life. I cant stand these fucking fags.

END RANT

ok .. i'll calm down now but still a decent workout overall


----------



## CowPimp (May 5, 2006)

Hah, I love the gym characters.  People turn into such assholes at the gym sometimes.  Egocentric cunts.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 5, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hah, I love the gym characters.  People turn into such assholes at the gym sometimes.  Egocentric cunts.



ya, i usually don't pay attention to those guys and do my own thing but the way that guy looked at me when i asked him if he was almost done with the squat rack .. it really pissed me off. He had this cocky smirk like he runs the gym.


----------



## CowPimp (May 5, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> ya, i usually don't pay attention to those guys and do my own thing but the way that guy looked at me when i asked him if he was almost done with the squat rack .. it really pissed me off. He had this cocky smirk like he runs the gym.



Oh, I get annoyed by people like that; don't get me wrong.  I usually find humor in them, but sometimes you can't help but get annoyed by their attitudes.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 5, 2006)

Heh, glad I haven't run into problems in the gym quite like that yet...


----------



## fufu (May 5, 2006)

Damn, you have some assholes at your gym!

There was this one guy I've seen in my gym twice. He is like 6 foot and 270 lbs. He is huge but has a shitty physique and looks really blocky. He comes in and goes on the smith machine to do shoulder presses. He was yelling so fucking loud. Practically at the top of his lungs. Doing like 1/3 reps. Then later this nutcase went into another part of the gym with mirrors and started flexing and yelling wicked loud. He also comes in the gym with a duffel bag full of all sorts of supplements and who knows what. Keep in mind that this is a little YMCA gym and 90 percent of the people there just do cardio and talk. I really think this guy comes in just to get reactions from other people.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 5, 2006)

Haha, ya .. these guys also slam the weights a lot just to draw attention so people could be like "wow, those guys are strong" .. but they arn't.

Another funny thing is that they wear full clothes .. shirt, sweatshirt, pants, winter hat .. practically covering themselves when they start. Then once half way through, they take everything off and they just have cutoff shorts and a tight muscle shirt and just starting flexing in the mirror forever. 

I think they just lift and do this stuff just to draw attention because they are always looking at other people hoping to get their reactions to their so-called "amazing physique"


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 8, 2006)

*Monday - Workout A*

Deadlifts - 205/5x5 
RI: 60secs
Cybex Bent over Rows - 90/5x5
RI: 60secs
Repeat

Deads was light and easy. I was using DOH grip and pulling it up fast with a slow eccentric. My posterior chain is definitely getting stronger.

Flat DB Bench - 70/5x5
RI: 60secs

Front Squat - 145/3x8
RI: 60secs
Dips - bw/3x8
RI: 60secs
CG Seated Row - 100/3x8
RI: 60secs

Weight - 182.8


----------



## Seanp156 (May 8, 2006)

Looks like your weight's going up consistently now.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 8, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Looks like your weight's going up consistently now.



haha, yep

When i was in the 170's, i was gorging myself with pizza, burgers, sandwiches, and a shit load of potatoes, rice, turkey burgers, and so forth. I just wanted to break 180. Now, i am back to eating cleanly but i do have a cheat meal every so often because i am bulking and my metabolism is high so i need those calories.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 8, 2006)

Yeah, I'm back to eating maintenance cals now... I'll probably just hang around 180lbs for about 5 months and hopefully recomp until I bulk again.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 10, 2006)

*Wednesday - Workout B*

SLDL's - 205/5x5
RI: 60secs
Pulldowns - 115/5x5
RI: 60secs
Repeat

My ... grip ... ow

OH Press - 95/5x5
RI: 75secs

Squats - 165/3x8
RI: 60secs
Pullups - bw/3x8
RI: 75secs
Repeat

Squats and Pullups for supersets is the worst combination. It absolutely kills my endurance.

Seated DB Press - 40/3x8
RI: 60secs

I am so looking forward to taking a week off. With finals coming around and the fatigue is starting to kick in .. not to mention my callouses is worse than ever .. i need a break. Just 2 more weeks of training before i head home.

Weight - 182.8


----------



## CowPimp (May 10, 2006)

I hear you on the squats and pullups.  People underestimate pullups.  They are still one of the toughest exercises you can do, bodyweight exercise or not.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 10, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I hear you on the squats and pullups.  People underestimate pullups.  They are still one of the toughest exercises you can do, bodyweight exercise or not.



I agree, there is a big difference between doing pullups first thing when you start working out and doing them at the end while supersetting with another exercise. 

If i start out with pullups, i can bang out many sets of high reps easily with bodyweight only. But doing them after squats on 60 seconds rest is brutal and i have trouble controlling my breathing after doing 4-5 reps. The last 2-3 reps are the worst but i still manage to get it even if it takes 10 seconds to get up. Pullups has really helped me developed my back and even my arms too since i hardly do direct arm work anymore.


----------



## fufu (May 10, 2006)

I love pullups.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 12, 2006)

*Friday - Workout A*

Front Squats - 165/5x5
RI: 60secs
Dips - bw/5x5 (tempo: 2-3-1)
RI: 60secs
CG Seated Row - 130/5x5
RI: 60secs
Repeat

Flat DB Bench - 50/3x8
RI: 60secs
Bent over BB Row - 115/3x8
RI: 60secs
Repeat

Deadlifts - 185/3x8 (DOH)
RI: 60secs

Weight - 183.8


----------



## fufu (May 12, 2006)

Your weight keeps on climbing. yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh buddy!


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 12, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Your weight keeps on climbing. yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh buddy!



kind of surprising .. 

I was 182.8 on Monday. Weighed 182.8 again on Wednesday. Now i am 183.8


----------



## CowPimp (May 12, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> kind of surprising ..
> 
> I was 182.8 on Monday. Weighed 182.8 again on Wednesday. Now i am 183.8



It changes a lot.  If I were you I would average all of your weighins throughout the week and compare that way.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 15, 2006)

*Monday - Workout B*

Squats - 215/4x4
RI: 60secs
Pullups - bw/4x4 (tempo: 4-1-1)
RI: 60secs
Repeat

Seated DB Press *supersetted* with bent-over rear delt raise
60/4x4 // 12.5/4x4
RI: 60secs

DB SLDL's - 60/2x12
RI: 60secs
Pulldowns - 100/2x12
RI: 60secs
Repeat

Forearms were fried

OH Press - 75/2x12
RI: 60secs

FOREARMS!!

Weight - 183.2


----------



## fufu (May 15, 2006)

You like those supersets don't you. How long do your workouts usually last?


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 15, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> You like those supersets don't you. How long do your workouts usually last?



My workouts last about an hour to an hour and 15 minutes

The reason why i superset often is because if i completed each exercise 1 by 1 .. it would take too long and i am short on time. When i go home for the summer in 2 weeks, i will be going back to the 4-day push/pull/leg split.


----------



## fufu (May 15, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> My workouts last about an hour to an hour and 15 minutes
> 
> The reason why i superset often is because if i completed each exercise 1 by 1 .. it would take too long and i am short on time. When i go home for the summer in 2 weeks, i will be going back to the 4-day push/pull/leg split.



Ohhh I understand your situation now. 

How many days a week do you work out?


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 15, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Ohhh I understand your situation now.
> 
> How many days a week do you work out?



3 times a week .. M, W, and F

In the fall and winter, i worked out 4 times a week because my schedule was flexible and i was only taking 5 classes.

This quarter, i am taking 6 classes and i'm a lot busier with more work and shit and i also wanted to give total body a try so 3 times a week is not bad at all. It's taxing on my body.


----------



## fufu (May 15, 2006)

I would think so.


----------



## CowPimp (May 15, 2006)

Chinups, pulldowns, and SLDLs all in the same workout.  Yeah, I bet your forearms were fried.  Heh.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 17, 2006)

*Wednesday - Workout A*

Deadlifts - 275/4x4
RI: 30secs
*CG Seated Row - 85/2x12
RI: 60secs
Repeat

* = done after 2nd and 4th set of deads

Yate's Row - 185/4x4
RI: 30secs
*Dips - bw/2x12
RI: 60secs
Repeat

* = done after 2nd and 4th sets of Yate's Rows

Incline DB Bench - 60/4x4
RI: 60secs

Front Squat - 135/2x12
RI: 120secs

I had to rest for a while .. i was just dead exhausted

Weight - 183.2  .. i'll admit, my diet hasn't been up to par the last few days but at least i didn't lose any weight.


----------



## CowPimp (May 17, 2006)

Awesome workout.  Do you feel like your conditioning levels have gone up since doing this?  Full body workouts always whip my ass into shape.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 18, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Awesome workout.  Do you feel like your conditioning levels have gone up since doing this?  Full body workouts always whip my ass into shape.



Oh ya, my conditioning levels have gone up big time .. big improvement. At first, it was really hard to do and i had to rest a little longer but now i am able to do everything with 60secs rest or less. However, squat-pullups or deadlifts-rows supersets are still hard to do and i tend to rest a little longer. Next week is my last week of total body workout before i take a week off and then convert back to upper-lower split when i go home for the summer. It was definitely an enjoyable experience and i will use this routine again in the future.


----------



## CowPimp (May 18, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Oh ya, my conditioning levels have gone up big time .. big improvement. At first, it was really hard to do and i had to rest a little longer but now i am able to do everything with 60secs rest or less. However, squat-pullups or deadlifts-rows supersets are still hard to do and i tend to rest a little longer. Next week is my last week of total body workout before i take a week off and then convert back to upper-lower split when i go home for the summer. It was definitely an enjoyable experience and i will use this routine again in the future.



Good stuff.  I'm glad you liked it.  I'm sure you'll do well with whatever programs you choose; you are very dedicated.  Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 19, 2006)

*Friday - Workout B*

SLDL's - 205/4x4
RI: 60secs
Pulldowns - 115/4x4
RI: 60secs
Repeat

OH Press - 105/4x4
RI: 60secs

Squats - 155/2x12
RI: 60secs
Pullups - bw/2x12
RI: 75secs
Repeat

Seated DB Press - 35/2x12
RI: 60secs

Ya .. it's light but my endurance was shot!

Weight - 183.4


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 22, 2006)

*Monday - Workout A*

Front Squat - 185/4x4
RI: 30secs
Dips - bw/4x4 (tempo: 3-0-1)
RI: 30secs
CG Seated Row - 115/4x4
RI: 60secs
Repeat

Deadlifts - 205/2x12
RI: 90secs

Incline DB Press - 45/2x12
RI: 30secs
1-arm DB Row - 50/2x12 (each arm)
RI: 60secs
Repeat

Weight - 184


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 24, 2006)

*Wednesday - Workout B*

Squats 
RI: 60-90secs

bw x 8
95 x 8
135 x 6
185 x 6
205 x 6
225 x 6
245 x 3
205 x 6
155 x 15 (burnout)

SLDL's
RI: 60-90secs
bw x 8
95 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 6
205 x 6
225 x 3
185 x 6
135 x 15 (burnout)

OH Press
RI: 60-90secs

45 x 8
65 x 6
85 x 6
105 x 6
85 x 8
65 x 15 (burnout)

Pullups superset w/ pulldowns
RI: 60secs

bw x 10 // 115 x 10 (WG Grip)
bw x 6  // 115 x 6 (Supinated Grip)

I was going to do box step-ups but i was too damn exhausted

I went all out today since it is my last workout because i am taking a full week off. Tomorrow i have a calculus exam and then i leave here to go home friday morning and then i will just be relaxing and seeing friends/family while eating like crazy. I really need the break since i have been training for 11 weeks straight.

Weight - 184


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 24, 2006)

On a side note, 225 x 6 and 245 x 3 were cake. I did not struggle at all. I honestly don't know why i am afraid to keep going up and putting on more weight. I think it's due to the fact that i am afraid to fail and drop the weight on the pins especially when people are looking at me because i can see them all watching me. I know i could probably do 275-305 for a 1RM but the only way i would try it is if i was alone or with 1-2 people in the gym. It's just a mental thing i guess.

Also, im generally the guy that is "stronger than he looks". To most people, they probably wonder how i put up decent amount of weight for a guy my size because i generally outlift 90% of the guys (even some guys who are bigger than me) in the gym.

- By no means am i saying i'm strong or bragging or anything. It's just what i see and experienced throughout the year lifting at this gym. I know i still have a long way to go.


----------



## fufu (May 25, 2006)

Lawl, I've been dropping the weight from squats for a while. Well not really droppedm but I can't get it up so I just go deeper until it hits the bar. Yes, I don't have pins, I have a bar set at one permanent height.

I say you go for it and screw all those tools. 

One of my friends thinks I'm on steroids because of what I'm lifting, but it isn't even lot compared to many people, who are also natural. His knowledge of putting a decent routine is shit though. Some people have no idea how powerful a good routine and diet can be.

I can remember deadlifting and all the fat football players were watching, like 8, it was ridiculous. It was only like 330 lbs, which was a PR for me, but isn't alot in the long run of training. It sure gave my ego a boost, lawl.


----------



## CowPimp (May 26, 2006)

Isn't it great what a properly designed routine can do?  Even if your goals aren't strength related, you have to admit it feels good to outlift people of the same size.


----------



## fufu (May 26, 2006)

It's a wonderful feeling.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 26, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Isn't it great what a properly designed routine can do?  Even if your goals aren't strength related, you have to admit it feels good to outlift people of the same size.



Ya, definitely true. I cannot wait to get back in my home gym after this week off. I will probably be the strongest one there since it is basically a commercial gym full of teenage kids doing chest-bi's. The squat rack remains untouched so it's all mine


----------



## Squaggleboggin (May 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Isn't it great what a properly designed routine can do? Even if your goals aren't strength related, you have to admit it feels good to outlift people of the same size.



I know this is true. I'm only about ten pounds heavier than my older brother now, but my deadlift is 100+ over his and he wouldn't dream of picking up 150 pound DBs and walking with them or doing a bottom squat of 285. It's one of the best feelings in the world. Muahahahaha...


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 31, 2006)

I am so bored and i cannot wait to get back in the gym. It feels so nice to have a break for the first 3-4 days after training for 8-12 weeks but once you are 2-3 days out from starting your new routine, it gets to ya. So, i am going to outline my routine that i will be starting on Monday, but tomorrow and friday i will just go in and do some light workouts just to get my body prepared.

Monday - Lower
Tuesday - Upper
Thursday - Lower
Friday - Upper

Goals for this summer: I currently weigh 185 pounds with about 11-12% BF. I am on a clean bulk and hope to get up to 195-200 pounds by the end of august while adding size and strength. That is basically my short-term goal for now and i'll see what happens later on if i accomplish it. 

*Monday*

Heavy Squat
Heavy Posterior Chain
Single Leg
Accessory Posterior Chain
Calf
Glute Activation Circuit

*Tuesday*

Heavy Bench
Heavy Row
Vertical Push
Triceps Push
Biceps
Scap Circuit

*Thursday*

Heavy Pull
Heavy Posterior Chain
Single Leg
Accessory Posterior Chain
Glute Activation Circuit

*Friday*

Heavy Vertical Row
Single Arm Horizontal Push
Accessory Horizontal Pull
Triceps Extension
External Rotation Circuit


*Monday*

Heavy Squat: Power, front, Olympic, box, safety bar
Sets and Reps: 3-5 sets of 5-10 repetitions

Heavy Posterior Chain: RDL???s (Romanian Deadlifts), Glute Ham Raise
Sets and Reps: 2-4 sets of 6-8 repetitions

Single-Leg: Lunges, Bulgarian Squats, Single-Leg Squats, Step-ups, Step-downs, King Deadlifts, RDL???s
Sets and Reps: 2-4 sets of 5-10 repetitions each leg

Accessory Posterior Chain: Glute Ham Raise, Pull-Throughs, Reverse Hypers, Dumbbell RDL???s
Sets and Reps: 3-5 sets of 6-12 repetitions

Calf Exercises: Standing Calf Raise, Seated Calf Raise, Single-leg Calf Raise
2-3 sets of 8-20 repetitions

Glute Activation Work: Floor Bridge, Single-leg Bridge, Glute Walks, Birddog
Sets and Reps: 2-3 sets of 8-12 repetitions

*Tuesday*

Heavy Bench: Barbell Bench, Incline, Decline, Flat DB, DB Incline, DB Decline, DB Stability Ball Press, Floor Press, Board Press
Sets and Reps: 3-5 sets of 3-8 repetitions

Heavy Row: Bent-over, Seated Cable Row, DB Row
Sets and Reps: 4-6 set of 6-10 repetitions

Vertical Push: Standing Military, Seated Military, Bradford Press, Push Press, Single-Arm Military
Sets and Reps: 2-3 sets of 6-10 repetitions

Triceps Push: Close Grip Bench, Close Grip Incline, Close Grip Decline, Dips
Sets and Reps: 3-5 sets of 5-10 repetitions

Scap Circuit: Scapular Wall Slides, Prone Lower Trap Raises, Prone Cobras
Sets and Reps: 2-3 sets of 8-15 repetitions

Bicep Work (if necessary)

*Thursday*

Heavy Pull: Deadlift (conventional, Sumo, snatch-grip, Romanian, trap bar), Rack pull, High pull from floor
Sets and Reps: 3-5 sets of 3-6 reps

Heavy Posterior Chain: Same choices as Monday, but different exercise

Single Leg: Same choices as Monday, but different exercise

Accessory Posterior Chain: Same choices as Monday, but use a different exercise

*Friday*

Heavy Vertical Pull: Chin-ups, Pull-ups, Towel Pull-ups, Lat Pulldowns
Sets and Reps: 4-5 sets of 6-8 repetitions

Accessory Horizontal Pull: Rope Pulls, DB Rows, Single Arm Cable Rows
Sets and Reps: 3-4 sets of 6-10 repetitions

Triceps Extension: Skull Crushers, Throat Crushers, DB Skull Crushers, Triceps Pushdown, Band Pushdown
Sets and Reps: 3-4 sets of 6-12 repetitions

External Rotation Work: Muscle Snatch, Shoulder Horn, Poor Man???s Shoulder Horn, Low Pulley External Rotation
Sets and Reps: 3-4 sets of 8-15 repetitions


----------



## fUnc17 (May 31, 2006)

Looks very good shiz. I like the new program alot. I plan on trying something like this once I go through my strength cycle 1-2 more times. I wanna see some #'s, where are your big 3 at?


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 31, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Looks very good shiz. I like the new program alot. I plan on trying something like this once I go through my strength cycle 1-2 more times. I wanna see some #'s, where are your big 3 at?



Deadlift - 405 x 1 (probably could do more .. last time i did that was at the end of march)
Bench - 245 x 3 (never tested 1RM)
Squat - 275 x 3 (never tested 1RM)

275 x 3 for squats is fairly easy with a slight struggle on my last rep so i could probably do 305-315 for 1 rep. However, i have no desire to find out my 1RM since i do not care nor do i need to perform 1 rep maxes because my main goal is just to gain size.


----------



## CowPimp (May 31, 2006)

Looks like a cool program, though it seems to me like the first two of each workout is a bit longer.  Nonetheless, solid design overall.  Your strength numbers are very similar to mine!


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 31, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Looks like a cool program, though it seems to me like the first two of each workout is a bit longer.  Nonetheless, solid design overall.  Your strength numbers are very similar to mine!



Ya, i will also be doing glute activation and calf work as well as other accessory work for thursday and friday as well. I just didnt put it in there. Thanks for the input.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 1, 2006)

Went light and easy today (kind of) in preparation for next week

*Lower Body*

Squats
RI: 75secs
bw x 8
135 x 8
155 x 6
185 x 6

Deadlifts
RI: 75secs
135 x 8
225 x 6
275 x 6

RDL's
RI: 75secs
135 x 8
155 x 6
185 x 6

DB Lunges
RI: 45secs
30 x 16 (8 each leg)
35 x 12 (6 each leg)

Everything felt very light and easy. I was surprised because i usually cant do shit when i come back after a full week off but it felt great.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 1, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Ya, i will also be doing glute activation and calf work as well as other accessory work for thursday and friday as well. I just didnt put it in there. Thanks for the input.



Let me know if you notice a difference with the glute activation stuff.  I have been doing a couple sets of glute activation work before every single workout for several weeks and I think it has paid off.  Last week I was doing RDLs with more weight than I ever have, these were sets of 4 repetitions with only 60 seconds of rest in between, and one of the other trainers commented that at the top of the lift I was snapping my hips so fast it pained him (Referring to the added stress on my spine).  He said, "at least we know your glutes are firing!"  I have also noticed that the lockout on deadlifts is a lot more solid.

Good workout on your first day back too.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Let me know if you notice a difference with the glute activation stuff.  I have been doing a couple sets of glute activation work before every single workout for several weeks and I think it has paid off.  Last week I was doing RDLs with more weight than I ever have, these were sets of 4 repetitions with only 60 seconds of rest in between, and one of the other trainers commented that at the top of the lift I was snapping my hips so fast it pained him (Referring to the added stress on my spine).  He said, "at least we know your glutes are firing!"  I have also noticed that the lockout on deadlifts is a lot more solid.
> 
> Good workout on your first day back too.



Will do. I have been doing more weight for RDL's and Deadlifts as well. I used to struggle halfway through the pull but now i fire them up like nothing. I have really been focusing on my posterior chain and it has certainly helped .. especially since my squat numbers have gone up substantially.


----------



## fufu (Jun 1, 2006)

Looks like an interesting new workout you got thar, with some cool movements. I have also been working on my glute activation, imagine that!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Upper*

Once again, went light. Will take this weekend off and then start my new routine monday.

DB Bench
RI: 75secs
50 x 8
70 x 8
60 x 8 (tempo: 3-1-1)

OH Press
RI: 60secs
45 x 8
65 x 8
85 x 8
65 x 8 

Pullups
RI: 60secs
bw x 8 (WG)
bw x 8 (supinated)

Bent over Row
135 x 8

Yate's Row
135 x 8


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Monday - Lower*

Squats
RI: 75secs
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 6
205 x 6
155 x 8 (tempo: 3-3-1)

RDL's
RI: 75secs
135 x 8
155 x 8

Stopped .. felt sick. Laid down on the bench for like 5 minutes.

Lunges
35 x 8 (4 each leg)

Stopped .. very exhausted and legs were shaking

Pull-throughs
20 x 8

Done. Horrible workout. 

I felt like absolute shit today. I had a decent squat session but the rest of the workout was terrible. After my 2nd set of RDL's, I felt quesy and my legs were shaking. My lower back was also very sore which is kind of odd. I don't get it either. I had a good diet all weekend and i was getting a solid 8-9 hours of sleep each night. My two warmup sessions last thursday and friday were great. Then come today, everything just fell apart. Hopefully i will be back in gear tomorrow.


----------



## fufu (Jun 5, 2006)

I have had some days were workouts went horrible then the next day I have a great workout.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 5, 2006)

What was your pre-workout nutrition like that day?  Perhaps it was just a fluke as your body is getting adjusted after your unload, but diet could be part of it.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 5, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> What was your pre-workout nutrition like that day?  Perhaps it was just a fluke as your body is getting adjusted after your unload, but diet could be part of it.



I woke up around 10, ate at like 10:30

1.5 cups oats w/ skim milk
2 scoops whey
grapefruit
creatine

Went to the gym around 11:30


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 5, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I woke up around 10, ate at like 10:30
> 
> 1.5 cups oats w/ skim milk
> 2 scoops whey
> ...



Looks fine to me.  Hopefully it was a fluke.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Tuesday - Upper*

Flat DB Bench
RI: 75secs
75 x 8
75 x 7
65 x 8

Bent-Over Row
RI: 75secs
155 x 10 (over)
155 x 10 (under)
135 x 10 (over)
135 x 10 (under)

OH Press
RI: 60secs
45 x 8
65 x 10
85 x 10

Dips
RI: 45secs
bw x 10
bw x 8

*Scap Circuit*

Scap Wall Slides: 2 x 10
Prone lower trap raises: 12/2x10
Prone cobras: 2 x 10

Incline DB Bicep Curls
25 x 8 (each arm)

Great workout today. Yesterday was definitely a fluke like you said Pimp and it was probably because my body just needed to adapt to weightlifting again since i took a long break. 

I am not entirely sure if i was doing the scap wall slides correctly. I will provide pictures to show you what i am talking about. (See attached photos). The way i did it is that i positioned myself against a wall as shown in the first picture and i pull my scap tight by squeezing and my arms come towards me closer. In the second photo, it looks like he is arching his back and i am also not sure if his back is against the wall or it's just barely touching it. I hope my explanation helped.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 7, 2006)

It's pretty hard to fuck up the wall slides.  Just make sure that your shoulder blades, elbows, and fingers (Preferrably wrists if your flexiblity allows) stay in contact with the wall.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 8, 2006)

*Thursday - Lower*

Deadlifts
RI: 90secs
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 4 (warmup to here)
275 x 3
315 x 3
335 x 3

RDL's
RI: 75secs
135 x 8
165 x 8
195 x 8

Step-ups
RI: 60secs
30 x 20 (10 each leg)
35 x 16 (8 each leg)
40 x 12 (6 each leg)

Reverse Hypers
RI: 60secs
55 x 10
70 x 10
55 x 10 (tempo: 3-1-1)

Standing Calf Raise
RI: 45secs
100 x 15
120 x 10

Haven't done direct calf work in forever so i'm just going light so i don't pull anything which is what happened last time when i did too much

*Glute Activation Work*

Floor Bridge - 2x12
Single-leg Bridge - 2x10
Birddog - 2x10

Great workout. This is the first time i really devoted almost my entire workout focusing on the posterior chain. It's amazing how my other lifts have gone up just because my posterior chain is getting stronger. Whoever figured this out is a genius. 

Cowpimp/Squaggle - I would like to include Farmer's Walks in my routine starting next week and i am not sure where to put them. Do they go on upper days or lower days? Check page 38 to look at my routine i posted and maybe you can help me out?


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 8, 2006)

I would just put them on whichever day is shortest, though I do my grip work on upper days.  Of course, if you really get your grip up there then farmer's walks become excellent from upper back and core development as well.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 9, 2006)

*Friday - Upper*

Pullups/Chinups (different grip variations)
RI: 90secs
bw x 8
bw x 6
bw x 6
bw x 6

CG Seated Row
RI: 60secs
100 x 10
110 x 10
120 x 10

Skull Crushers
RI: 60secs
50 x 10
50 x 10

Clean and Press
RI: 60secs
95 x 8
95 x 8

First time doing these. I kind of like them. I may incorporate these into my routine.

Farmer's Walk
RI: 90secs
120 x 2

I used 60 pound DB's in each hand and basically just walked around the the corner walls of the gym. I made about 2 trips around before giving out. I could go at least 1-2 more trips if my left hand can hold up with my right. My left sucks compared to my right. Rested for 90secs then did it again but it was about 1 1/2 the second time around. Definitely felt it in my forearms and traps.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 9, 2006)

Ooo, farmer's walks eh?  Awesome exercise.  They have been one of my staples for a strong grip for quite a while.  You think you might incorporate them again?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Ooo, farmer's walks eh?  Awesome exercise.  They have been one of my staples for a strong grip for quite a while.  You think you might incorporate them again?



Yes, i think i will include them in Friday's upper body workout from now on.


----------



## Nick+ (Jun 11, 2006)

Squats

135 x 8 (warmup)
275 x 8
275 x 8
225 x 12

You are squatting some serious weight there, damned good!   
275lbs = 125kgs. I'm trying for 3 sets of 10 with  about  90kgs!!!!! No wonder my bloody legs won't grow.........


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 11, 2006)

Nice to see someone else with farmers walks, shiz. I love that exercise so much it should be a sin.

As far as where to put them (although this was already answered), I agree with putting them on the shortest day. I refuse to put them with deadlifts because doing both of those in one day would probably tear my skin off, but I typically do it on a day that includes a compound exercise that is difficult, but not very heavy (like turkish get ups) so my entire back isn't already shot by the time I pick up those DBs. Of course, get ups are incredibly taxing, but it's better than a deadlift or squat before an exercise like that, or so I think.

Nice DB benching and deadlifts, by the way. I'm still struggling with 75s for a single with my benching. I've always sucked at it for some reason.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 11, 2006)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> Squats
> 
> 135 x 8 (warmup)
> 275 x 8
> ...



Thanks Nick .. but unfortunately that was a while ago when i was only squatting parallel. Now, i squat ATG all the time and my max is 255 but it's still not bad. I don't go heavy much anymore because i am focusing more on hypertrophy and gaining size so i shoot for the 6-10 range.

If you're legs arn't growing, it's because you're probably not pushing yourself hard enough. My best bet is that you are trying to do too much weight and not focusing on form. Use a weight that you feel comfortable doing 6-10 reps with and really focus on the negative portion of the lift. Mix things up. Try pausing in the hole for a 2-3 second count sometimes. Do dropsets. Do some DB Lunges and Step-ups if you have the equipment. Most importantly, keep eating!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 11, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Nice to see someone else with farmers walks, shiz. I love that exercise so much it should be a sin.
> 
> As far as where to put them (although this was already answered), I agree with putting them on the shortest day. I refuse to put them with deadlifts because doing both of those in one day would probably tear my skin off, but I typically do it on a day that includes a compound exercise that is difficult, but not very heavy (like turkish get ups) so my entire back isn't already shot by the time I pick up those DBs. Of course, get ups are incredibly taxing, but it's better than a deadlift or squat before an exercise like that, or so I think.
> 
> Nice DB benching and deadlifts, by the way. I'm still struggling with 75s for a single with my benching. I've always sucked at it for some reason.



Thanks Squag, i really loved doing them. I get an incredible rush from walking around the gym holding big DB's in my hand while my forearms, grip, and upper back are screaming. Ya, i already put them on my upper day on friday because it's the shortest and fits best on that day. 

My deadlift, DB Bench, and Squats have gone up substantially over time. I am really impressed with my Deadlift strength though. I used to shoot for singles but now i just focus on the 3-8 range because i am focusing more on gaining size. No offense, but i am surprised you are struggling with 75's for DB Bench because i have been following your journal and you have incredible strength for a young guy. I guess we all have our weak points. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 11, 2006)

Hey shiz -

how long would you say it takes you to make 2 trips at walking speed?  Just wondering about the size of the gym/laps...


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 11, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey shiz -
> 
> how long would you say it takes you to make 2 trips at walking speed?  Just wondering about the size of the gym/laps...




Hmm .. i would have to say about 45secs - 1min (around there)


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Monday - Lower*

Warmup

Glute Activation Work
Dynamic

Front Squat
RI: 90secs
135 x 8
155 x 8
175 x 8
175 x 7
135 x 8 (tempo: 2-3-1)

RDL's w/ DB's
RI: 60secs
50 x 8
60 x 8
70 x 8

Bulgarian Squat w/ DB's
RI: 60secs
60 x 5 (each leg)
30 x 8 (each leg)

These were friggen hard! First time doing these and it requires a LOT of balance and focus, especially when your legs are worn out from previous exercises.

Pull-Throughs
RI: 60secs
10 x 8
20 x 8
25 x 8

I like these. I can feel it in my hams. Unfortunately, my gym does not have a glute ham raise machine (just my college gym) so i have to look for alternatives.

Standing Calf Raise
RI: 45secs
160 x 10
140 x 10


----------



## fufu (Jun 12, 2006)

I think I may try Bulgarian squats at some point.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 12, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Thanks Squag, i really loved doing them. I get an incredible rush from walking around the gym holding big DB's in my hand while my forearms, grip, and upper back are screaming. Ya, i already put them on my upper day on friday because it's the shortest and fits best on that day.
> 
> My deadlift, DB Bench, and Squats have gone up substantially over time. I am really impressed with my Deadlift strength though. I used to shoot for singles but now i just focus on the 3-8 range because i am focusing more on gaining size. No offense, but i am surprised you are struggling with 75's for DB Bench because i have been following your journal and you have incredible strength for a young guy. I guess we all have our weak points.
> 
> Keep up the good work.



Yeah, there's nothing quite like carrying several hundred pounds in your hands with good form.

My benching is definitely a weak point. It used to be pretty decent (when I was 13 I did sets of 8 with 135) but after a shoulder injury I took a long, long time off from it and I've never been able to keep my bench up proportionally with my other lifts. I really don't mind though; it's not one of the lifts I particularly enjoy for the most part, and I'm more than satisfied if I slowly increase my DB benching with everything else doing well. Thanks for the input.


Don't worry about it. I haven't been having the best workouts lately either. As long as you continue to get good sleep and good food, you'll bounce back in no time.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Tuesday - Upper*

Warmup

Dynamic
Shoulder Horn
Rotator Cuff Work

Incline DB Bench
RI: 75secs
65 x 8
65 x 8
55 x 8

1-arm DB Row (each arm)
RI: 60secs
50 x 10
60 x 10
70 x 8

Seated DB Press
RI: 60secs
40 x 10
45 x 10

CG Bench Press
RI: 60secs
95 x 10 
135 x 10
155 x 10

My wrists were hurting a little bit after the last set. It's fine now so i am probably not going to do them often.

BB Bicep Curls
65 x 12 w/ dropset
45 x 12

gay

*Scap Circuit*

Scap wall slides - 2x10
Prone Cobras - 2x10
Bent-over rear delt raise - 15/2x10


----------



## KelJu (Jun 13, 2006)

How do the Bulgarian Squats differ from regular squats?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 13, 2006)

Bulgarian squats are like split squats except the non-working leg is behind you instead of being similar to a lunge like a split squat. You prop the non-working leg on a bench or box with the bottom of the foot facing up to the ceiling, then squat with the other leg.


----------



## fufu (Jun 13, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> How do the Bulgarian Squats differ from regular squats?



They are a fucking lot harder! lawl


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 13, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Bulgarian squats are like split squats except the non-working leg is behind you instead of being similar to a lunge like a split squat. You prop the non-working leg on a bench or box with the bottom of the foot facing up to the ceiling, then squat with the other leg.



A picture ..


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 14, 2006)

I put a couple of pictures up in my gallery

I currently weigh 188 pounds and i am still bulking. My goal is to reach 205-210 pounds before i cut. About a year ago, i weighed approximately 145 pounds so i came a long way and it's so hard to fill out since i am tall. I am happy with my gains but i still have a lot of work to do.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 14, 2006)

Holy shit, quite the improvement over 145 pounds!  Looking bigger indeed.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks pimp

I have a question for you guys. I have noticed that a lot of you have been unloading after 3-4 week cycles of heavy training and it got me thinking that i should be doing it too since i am always lifting with high intensity.

I am not sure how the unloading phase works. How often do you do it? Do you perform the same exercises that is written out in your program but just cut down the volume and intensity? Give me the scoop.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 14, 2006)

It really depends on what you want... You don't really need to make an unloading period more complicated than it is... I just select about 4 exercises that are similar to what I'd normally do, and do about 2 sets for each at about 8-10 reps. That's just me though...


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 14, 2006)

But what is the purpose of the unloading phase? Is it because you guys ramp up the volume over several weeks or you just need to give your body a break if you're feeling overtrained/fatigued?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 14, 2006)

the purpose is 2 fold:

a) to give your body (joints) a break from going heavy and/or working hard and ramping up the amount of work (volume or intensity or both) over the past weeks.

and

b) to allow the fatigue that you have accumulated over the past weeks to disipate and the newly aquired fitness levels to manifest themselves (the 2-factor theory of recovery) as the fitness levels will last 3x's longer then the fatigue.  When you train you aquire both, however, the fatigue levels get higher and higher over the weeks and 'mask' the fitness levels that you are gaining.  The unloading phase gets rid of that fatigue, leaving the fitness levels.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 14, 2006)

Every 5-7 weeks I cut down the load by 80% of what I would typically use and drop the volume a bit too.  So, instead of 3 sets of 8 repetitions using 200 pounds, I might use 2 sets of 8 repetitions with 160 pounds on a given exercise.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 14, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Every 5-7 weeks I cut down the load by 80% of what I would typically use and drop the volume a bit too.  So, instead of 3 sets of 8 repetitions using 200 pounds, I might use 2 sets of 8 repetitions with 160 pounds on a given exercise.




and for me I usually unload every 4th week.  3 week ramp up, 1 week unload.  If I feel like I can push it on further and get a 4-5 week ramp up I do it.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 14, 2006)

Pfunk, when you "ramp up", do you mean like you'll do

week 1 - 70-75% of 1RM
week 2 - 80-85% of 1RM
week 3 - 90-95% of 1RM

then unload?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 14, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Pfunk, when you "ramp up", do you mean like you'll do
> 
> week 1 - 70-75% of 1RM
> week 2 - 80-85% of 1RM
> ...




it could. that is linear.

if you want a good example of what I do, take a look at the "p-funk's training program" thread in the training forum.  I laid it out for someone.  I put in a basic set up since I am not training for any competition.

I could do a few different things.  Could go step wise:

week1- 3x8
week2- 3x10
week3- 4x10
week4- unload

If it is undulating, i ramp up like I laid out in the thread i mentioned above.

you could go linear like you said.

Or, you can work with a rep range and try and build off of that and work up for a few weeks and then unload.  For example, say you want to work on 3-4 sets x 6-8 reps.  The main goal is to get the weight that you were lifting for 3 sets of 6 up to 4 sets of 8 by the end of the program.  You would slowly work up, increasing weight when you can and breaking PRs as you go.  Lets say that you can bench 200lbs for an 8RM.  Your program may go something like this:

week1- 200/3x6
week2- 200/4x6
week3- 200/8, 200/7, 200/7
week4- 200/3x8
week5- unload

now you have taken your 8RM and been able to increase it to multiple sets of 8 reps. That is improvement.  After the unload you can start the same sequence over with more weight or try and work in higher intensities and improve your limit strength or do something totally different.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 14, 2006)

Alright, it makes a lot of sense now. Just one question though.



> week1- 200/3x6
> week2- 200/4x6
> week3- 200/8, 200/7, 200/7
> week4- 200/3x8
> week5- unload



What would you do if you completed week 1 successfully, but you were unable to complete the 3rd and 4th set of 8 reps for week 2?

What would you do if you completed 8 reps for the first 2 sets but you only got 6 reps for the 3rd set for week 1?

I would assume that you just drop the weight to like 190 and try again?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Thursday - Lower*

Warmup

Glute Activation Work
Dynamic Flexibility

Deadlifts
RI: 60secs
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 4 (warmup to here)
275 x 2
335 x 3

I'm a little frustrated. I was supposed to go for 5 reps with 335 but the BB's at my gym is ridiculous because it is so old. It is so smooth .. almost as smooth as a marble. We're not allowed to use chalk either. 

RDL's
RI: 60secs
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 8

Walking DB Lunges
RI: 45secs
35 x 16 (8 each leg)
40 x 16 (8 each leg)

Reverse Hypers
RI: 60secs
50 x 12
70 x 12
70 x 6 (tempo: 3-1-1)

Stretch

Didn't do calf work .. was short on time


----------



## fufu (Jun 15, 2006)

What gym do you go to?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 15, 2006)

Rodman's Health Center

There arn't many of them around. It's just a small local health center in foxboro and other places like norwood and norton i think.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 15, 2006)

Here's the website

http://www.rodmanhealthandfitness.com/


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 15, 2006)

> I'm a little frustrated. I was supposed to go for 5 reps with 335 but the BB's at my gym is ridiculous because it is so old. It is so smooth .. almost as smooth as a marble. We're not allowed to use chalk either.



they have grips for pullup bars that wrap around the bar, kind of a rubbery material. they work good. u can just bring 2 of them with u and put them where u grip the bar and take them off when your done


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 15, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> they have grips for pullup bars that wrap around the bar, kind of a rubbery material. they work good. u can just bring 2 of them with u and put them where u grip the bar and take them off when your done



Not sure what you're talking about, could you be more specific?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Friday - Upper*

Warmup

Dyamic Flexibility
Rotator Cuff Work

Pullups/Chinups
RI: 90secs
bw + 5 x 8 (NG)
bw + 5 x 6 (WG)
bw + 5 x 6  (SG)
bw + 5 x negatives/30secs (NG)
bw + 5 x negatives/20secs (SG)

1-arm seated Row
RI: 60secs
50/2x10 (each arm)

Rope Pushdown
RI: 60secs
85 x 12
95 x 12

Hise Shrugs
185 x 20

Gave these a try today. They were absolutely brutal despite the short ROM. After about 10-12 reps, they start to burn and you just have to keep shrugging those fuckers. 

Farmer's Walk
RI: 60secs
130 x 3 trips (1:30)
135 x 1.5 trips 45)

Big improvement from last week. I used 60's last week and only made it 2 times around and then 1.5 times around. Today i used 65's and improved the distance.

Nice to have the weekend off. Sun is finally out after a long week of cold and rain and it's time to get a tan.


----------



## fufu (Jun 16, 2006)

Gonna be plus 90 degrees over here in the Berkshires.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 16, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Gonna be plus 90 degrees over here in the Berkshires.



Ya, i may plan on going to the beach tomorrow.


----------



## fufu (Jun 16, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Ya, i may plan on going to the beach tomorrow.



I'm like 4 hours away from the beach.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Monday - Lower*

Warmup
Glute Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

Squats
RI: 90secs
tempo: 3-1-1
95 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 7*
135 x 15 (constant motion, no pause at all)

*I accidentally hit the pins from going too deep on this one (I was still going ATG but went deeper on this) and it caused me to lose my balance so i had to rerack. The last set i just did a speed squat with no pause at the top or bottom until i was too fatigued. Killer on my legs.

DB RDL's
RI: 60secs
60 x 8
70 x 8
80 x 8

Stepdowns
RI: 60secs
30 x 2/2x10 (both legs)

The way i did these was i would have my left foot up on the box sideways and my right foot on the ground with the dumbbell in my hand. Then i would just step up with my left leg and slowly let my right leg come down while my left leg is doing all the work. I did 2 sets of each leg.

Standing Calf Raises
RI: 45secs
160 x 10
140 x 12

Very slow and strict, contracting at the top and pausing at the stretch.

I also went to the beach yesterday and got some sun. It was very nice out and relaxing. I am getting a tan which is nice.


----------



## fufu (Jun 20, 2006)

15 rep squat set...


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Tuesday - Upper*

Warmup
Scap Circuit
Dynamic Flexbility

Flat DB Stability Ball Bench (warmup)
RI: 45secs
40 x 8
50 x 8

Just getting used to these. I may start cycling these with regular benches just to improve my balance/core

Flat DB Bench
RI: 75secs
80 x 8
80 x 6
65 x 8

Yate's Row
RI: 60secs
135 x 10
185 x 10
205 x 10
155 x 10 (2 second pause at top .. squeezing those scaps)

Single Arm DB OH Press
RI: 60secs
30 x 10 (each arm)
40 x 10 (each arm)

Dips
RI: 60secs
bw x 8
bw + 10 x 8 

Good workout .. my strength is going up very nicely.

There is this kid who goes to my gym, he's about my age and i feel sorry for him because he doesn't have a clue what he is doing. You would not believe the number of sets he does for chest. He will do 4 sets of flat bench, 4 sets of incline, 4 sets of decline, 4 sets of smith machine incline, DB flyes, dips, and so forth. Basically, he does 30+ sets of chest work. He rarely does any pull work and i hardly doubt he does legs. The reason i'm saying this is because he is not the typical chest-bi guy who talks with his buddies and brag. He has a decent physique and works out very hard and seems to be extremely motivated .. almost too motivated because he is in there for like 2-3 hours. I've been tempted to say something to him and try to help him but i hold back because i don't want to get into an argument if he doesn't take my advice and i figured i would just let him find out on his own. I just hate to see someone who is really determined to fall apart in the near future because he wasn't training SMART.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 20, 2006)

I hated that.  I always wanted to say something to people in commercial gyms, but I usually never bothered.  It would just lead to arguments where they quote shit they head from "Joe, the guy who benches 350," and nothing that I would tell them meant anything because I wasn't Joe.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 20, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> There is this kid who goes to my gym, he's about my age and i feel sorry for him because he doesn't have a clue what he is doing. You would not believe the number of sets he does for chest. He will do 4 sets of flat bench, 4 sets of incline, 4 sets of decline, 4 sets of smith machine incline, DB flyes, dips, and so forth. Basically, he does 30+ sets of chest work. He rarely does any pull work and i hardly doubt he does legs. The reason i'm saying this is because he is not the typical chest-bi guy who talks with his buddies and brag. He has a decent physique and works out very hard and seems to be extremely motivated .. almost too motivated because he is in there for like 2-3 hours. I've been tempted to say something to him and try to help him but i hold back because i don't want to get into an argument if he doesn't take my advice and i figured i would just let him find out on his own. I just hate to see someone who is really determined to fall apart in the near future because he wasn't training SMART.



There is nothing you can do. 
If the me now tried to tell the me from 2 years ago about the things I now know, the me then would laugh at the me now. Then the me now would have to kick the shit out of the me then.  You see where this is going.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 20, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> There is nothing you can do.
> If the me now tried to tell the me from 2 years ago about the things I now know, the me then would laugh at the me now. Then the me now would have to kick the shit out of the me then.  You see where this is going.



Ya, i know. It's just that this kid is different compared to the average joe who does chest and bi only. We have struck up a conversation here and there and he seems like a really cool guy. He pointed out that he admires my hard work and dedication (i found this weird hearing it from a kid my age, but it was still nice) and he seems like he is interested in the type of routines i do. Thing is, i go back to school in August and i don't think i would want to have to go through teaching him the right way to train and taking time out of my busy schedule especially since he probably won't change the way he trains because he is kind of hinting that he wants to be my training partner or something.

Oh well


----------



## fufu (Jun 21, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Ya, i know. It's just that this kid is different compared to the average joe who does chest and bi only. We have struck up a conversation here and there and he seems like a really cool guy. He pointed out that he admires my hard work and dedication (i found this weird hearing it from a kid my age, but it was still nice) and he seems like he is interested in the type of routines i do. Thing is, i go back to school in August and i don't think i would want to have to go through teaching him the right way to train and taking time out of my busy schedule especially since he probably won't change the way he trains because he is kind of hinting that he wants to be my training partner or something.
> 
> Oh well



Maybe he thinks you're cute?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 21, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Maybe he thinks you're cute?




  ...


----------



## fufu (Jun 21, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> ...


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 21, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Maybe he thinks you're cute?



Haha.  He wants to be your training partner...  after hours...


----------



## P-funk (Jun 21, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Haha.  He wants to be your training partner...  after hours...




he wants to check your form on SLDLs from the back side.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 21, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> he wants to check your form on SLDLs from the back side.



"Alright, on this one spread your stance WAY out there.  Then I can make sure to get nice and dee...  er I mean you can make sure you're getting nice and deep; yeah, that's the ticket."


----------



## P-funk (Jun 21, 2006)

yea, then shiz feels something up his asshole and then out of nowhere, the feeling is still in his asshole and the guy places both of his hands on his shoulders.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 21, 2006)

that reminds me of this great joke.....

I was in an ATM station in Boston and these two guys walk in and the one guy begins the story (they were totally setting this up to see what my reaction would be)....

He says- "yea, had to go for a rectal exam yesterday.  the doctor was like "okay, spread.".  So I did and then he sticks his finger up my ass.  While his finger is up my ass he places his hands on my shoulders.  What's up with that?"


I nearly shit myself laughing.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 21, 2006)

Alright i admit, i kind of stuck it in his ass while he was going very deep standing on a 2" box doing SLDL's. He was screaming in pain as i was yelling at him to FOCUS!

It wasn't too bad until a group of ladies saw my enormously large wang and wanted some lessons. What can i say, it's a done deal.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Thursday - Lower*

Warmup 
Glute Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

Speed Deadlifts
RI: 60secs
135 x 8
185 x 8 (warmup to here)
225 x 10
255 x 8
275 x 5

SLDL's
RI: 75secs
135 x 10
155 x 10
185 x 10

Single-Leg Squat (alternate each leg)
RI: 45secs
95 x 8
95 x 8

Pull-Throughs
RI: 45secs
plate#3 x 10
plate#4 x 10
plate#5 x 10

Standing Calf Raise
RI: 30secs
160 x 15
140 x 12


----------



## P-funk (Jun 22, 2006)

how much speed can you get by rep ten?

for speed/power stuff, I tend to keep it to the 1-5 rep range.  just an idea.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 22, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how much speed can you get by rep ten?
> 
> for speed/power stuff, I tend to keep it to the 1-5 rep range.  just an idea.



This is actually the first time i did speed deadlifts, just to give myself a break from doing heavy deads in the 1-5 rep range from the past 3 weeks. I just did speed deads until i reached failure for every set .. didn't really aim for a particular rep range.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 22, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> This is actually the first time i did speed deadlifts, just to give myself a break from doing heavy deads in the 1-5 rep range from the past 3 weeks. I just did speed deads until i reached failure for every set .. didn't really aim for a particular rep range.




i wouldn't even go to failure on them.  reaching failure would suggest that your aren't displaying the greates amount of speed (RFD) that you can.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 22, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> This is actually the first time i did speed deadlifts, just to give myself a break from doing heavy deads in the 1-5 rep range from the past 3 weeks. I just did speed deads until i reached failure for every set .. didn't really aim for a particular rep range.




How hard are you letting the weights hit the ground when you do speed deadlifts? Also, does it hurt your back any to jerk faster?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 22, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> How hard are you letting the weights hit the ground when you do speed deadlifts? Also, does it hurt your back any to jerk faster?



I just let it touch the ground lightly and it doesn't hurt my back at all. It's all in the glutes/hammies when pulling the bar up. 275 isn't really heavy to me. I could have done more but my endurance was just shot.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Friday - Upper
*
Warmup
Dynamic Flexibility
Rotator Cuff work

Pullups/Chinups
RI: 60secs
bw + 10 x 8 (WG)
bw + 10 x 6 (SG)
bw x 6 (NG)
bw + 25 x 20secs (NG - negatives)
bw + 25 x 15secs (SG - negatives)

Face Pulls
RI: 45secs
60 x 10
70 x 10
80 x 10

DB Shrugs
RI: 60secs
70 x 12
60 x 15

Hyperextensions
RI: 60secs
bw + 25 x 10
bw x 10

Farmer's Walk
RI: 75secs
140 x 3 trips (1:30ish)
140 x 1.5 trips 45ish)

Same distance as last time but I increased the weight from 65's to 70's. My traps and forearms are getting stronger. I really enjoy this exercise.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm with P.  I always do clusters when I do speed work.  When it comes to deadlifts, I do all singles, even if I only rest 15-20sec in between pulls.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 23, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I'm with P.  I always do clusters when I do speed work.  When it comes to deadlifts, I do all singles, even if I only rest 15-20sec in between pulls.




So, i would do like 70% of my 1RM and just do something like 10x1 or 8x2? Just quick movements .. boom boom done?


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 23, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> So, i would do like 70% of my 1RM and just do something like 10x1 or 8x2? Just quick movements .. boom boom done?



Yup.  Lately I've been working with 40-50% of my 1RM on the bench and 50-60% on the squat and deadlift.  This is at the bottom of the lift though, and I'm using accomodating resistance (Chains in this case).  The recommendations that Louie Simmons mentions, and which were just mentioned by a football coach in a book I'm reading are about 50-60% for the bench and 50-70% for the squat and deadlift.

I've been rethinking the possibility of changing these percentages to include bodyweight when squatting and deadlifting though.  It seems to make more sense that way, as opposed to just counting external resistance.  You move about 75-80% of your bodyweight during a squat.

For the bench I use 8-10 sets of 3, the squat 8-12 sets of 2, and the deadlift 6-12 singles (Though I have gone up to 24 singles when really focusing on my deadlift).


----------



## Nick+ (Jun 24, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Thanks Nick .. but unfortunately that was a while ago when i was only squatting parallel. Now, i squat ATG all the time and my max is 255 but it's still not bad. I don't go heavy much anymore because i am focusing more on hypertrophy and gaining size so i shoot for the 6-10 range.
> 
> If you're legs arn't growing, it's because you're probably not pushing yourself hard enough. My best bet is that you are trying to do too much weight and not focusing on form. Use a weight that you feel comfortable doing 6-10 reps with and really focus on the negative portion of the lift. Mix things up. Try pausing in the hole for a 2-3 second count sometimes. Do dropsets. Do some DB Lunges and Step-ups if you have the equipment. Most importantly, keep eating!



I just havn't got the time to eat (and the money too)!  The amount of weight I squat (and Bench) is pretty pathetic.......  But having increased the sets to  3- seems to be helping.Ages ago I tried low rep 'super slow'(Ellington Darden's "Big" book)  and pissed around for (years on and off) with one set; with no results at all. 

Lunges did something horrible to my "wedding tackle"........ Won't touch 'em anymore!!!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Monday - Lower*

Warmup
Dynamic Flexibility
Glute Activation

Front Squat
RI: 75secs
95 x 8
135 x 6
155 x 6
185 x 6
205 x 4
155 x 8 (tempo: 3-2-1)

DB RDL's
RI: 75secs
60 x 10
70 x 10
80 x 10

DB Lunges (step onto 2-3 inch box)
RI: 60secs
30 x 16 (8 each leg)
40 x 16 (8 each leg)
40 x 12 (6 each leg)

Reverse Hypers
RI: 60secs
50 x 10
60 x 10
50 x 8 (tempo: 2-2-1)

Standing Calf Raise (various foot positions)
RI: 45secs
140 x 15
140 x 12
120 x 12

Excellent workout


----------



## fufu (Jun 26, 2006)

noice


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Tuesday - Upper*

Warmup 
Scap Circuit
Dynamic Flexibility

Decline DB Bench
RI: 60secs
65 x 8
65 x 8
65 x 8

ok. i like these and i hate these. I like the fact that it's a good change from doing flat and incline presses and i can feel it in my chest when i have good form. The bad part is that it's so hard to get set up when holding heavy DB's and having to step over to get your foot in and then get in position and pull up the DB's onto your legs and fall back and so forth. The 65's were easy and i could have done 80-85's but it's getting in position that is the hard part.

BB Bent over Row
RI: 60secs
95 x 10
135 x 10 (warmup to here)
155 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 8
135 x 10 (tempo: 2-2-1)

Push Press
RI: 60secs
115 x 8
125 x 6

These are ok. My overhead pressing is not my strongest point.

Pushups
RI: 45secs
bw x 20
bw x 12 (hands on stability ball)

I had my hands positioned together forming like a diamond shape to hit the triceps more. Lactic acid burn was crazy.

Preacher Curls
45 x 15

Just an extra


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Thursday - Lower*

Warmup
Glute Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

Sumo Deadlifts
RI: 60secs
135 x 8
185 x 6 (warmup to here)
225 x 6
275 x 6
315 x 3

First time doing these since March. It reminded me how much i love doing these. It hits the hamstrings and glutes more. Great change of pace.

SLDL's
RI: 60secs
135 x 8 (warmup)
155 x 6
185 x 6
205 x 6
225 x 6

I forgot to mention that i have always been doing SLDL's and RDL's off a 3-4 inch box so i could get a deeper stretch. When i do it from the floor, the plates hit the ground and i'm not getting that stretch i need.

DB Bulgarian Squat
RI: 60secs
40 x 16 (8 each leg)
60 x 12 (6 each leg)

Pull-Throughs
RI: 30secs
plate#3 x 8
plate#4 x 8
plate#5 x 8

Standing Calf Raises (various foot positions)
RI: 30secs
160 x failure
140 x failure
140 x failure

Bicep Curls, too much momentum. Lat Pulldowns, too much momentum. Lateral Raises, too much momentum. Talk on cell phone for 10 minutes. Hammer curls, too much momentum. Tricep extensions, short ROM. All exercises were performed with 1 set on no rest. Cardio, 5 minutes. Leave, drive home.

This was all done by a ridiculous guy in his mid-twenties while i was finishing up my last few sets. I got a kick out of that.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 29, 2006)

You're pretty damned strong on a lot of those.  Nice Bulgarians in particular.  I love that movement.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 29, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You're pretty damned strong on a lot of those.  Nice Bulgarians in particular.  I love that movement.



Thanks CP

Like what to be more specific? I am pleased that my strength is going up but the short RI's is what kills me and prevents me from doing too much weight. I'm like right in the middle of strength oriented and hypertrophy oriented as far as my goals. Bulgarians are extremely difficult because it requires so much balance and core strength. Not to mention, the lactic acid burn starts to kill ya.

Also, i think i'm going to unload next week and focus on moderate weight with high repitions (12-15), just to give my body a break.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 29, 2006)

Your bent rows are strong, your deadlifts are good, and front squats are nice too.

Sounds like a good idea (The unload).  Have to take it easy on yourself sometimes.  Your body will thank you, especially as you get older.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Friday - Upper*

Pullups/Chinups
RI: 60secs
bw + 15 x 8 (WG)
bw + 15 x 6 (SG)
bw + 15 x 4 (NG)
bw x 4 (NG)

Lat Pulldown
RI: 60secs
plate#6 x 8
plate#8 x 8

CG Seated Row
RI: 60secs
110 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 8

Hise Shrugs
155 x 20

Farmer's Walk
RI: 60secs
150 x 1.5 45-:50ish)
150 x 1.2 35ish)

I had an ok workout today. I got off to a late start because my sister had my car for the morning and my head wasn't really into it. The germany-argentina game was also on in the free weight room and let's just say i got a little distracted by it since it was such a big game. Why do they have to have tv's in the gym?

Pullups/Chins were good. I keep bumping up the weight by 5lbs every week and i'm still getting the same reps. Lat Pulldowns and Seated rows were great as well. I did hise shrugs for the second time and despite it's short ROM, it's a killer on my traps. Farmer's walk is still steady with no change in improvement, but still decent.

Going to unload next week


----------



## KelJu (Jun 30, 2006)

Your Chin/Pull -Ups are damn impressive. Those are by far my favorite pulling movements.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 30, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Your Chin/Pull -Ups are damn impressive. Those are by far my favorite pulling movements.



Thanks, it's definitely one of my favorites too along with deadlifts and rows. I love hammering my back.


----------



## fufu (Jun 30, 2006)

Yeah, nice pullups. How did those Hise shrugs feel?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 30, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Yeah, nice pullups. How did those Hise shrugs feel?



They felt ok, you just have to get the positioning right on your shoulders to be able to shrug high enough to feel it in your traps. After you get past rep 10 (considering you're using the right amount of weight), lactic acid starts to burn but just keep going at it. Once you finish, you won't be able to feel anything for like 10 seconds, it's a rush to me!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Unload Week*

*Monday - Lower*

Warmup
Glute Activation
Dynamic Flexbility

Squats
RI: 60secs
135 x 12
145 x 12
155 x 12

DB RDL's
RI: 60secs
40 x 12
45 x 12
50 x 12

Step-ups
RI: 45secs
25's x 12
30's x 12

Leg Curls
RI: 60secs
50 x 12
60 x 12

Standing Calf Raise
RI: 30secs
160 x 12
140 x 15

Great workout. Overall conditioning is good. Perfect time to unload.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Tuesday - Upper*

Warmup
Scap Circuit
Dynamic Flexibility

BB Bench
RI: 60secs
135 x 10
145 x 10
155 x 10

Yate's Row
RI: 60secs
135 x 12
145 x 12
155 x 12

Seated DB Press
RI: 60secs
30 x 12
40 x 10

V-Bar Pushdown
RI: 45secs
plate#10 x 12
plate#12 x 12

DB Flyes
RI: 45secs
25 x 10
35 x 10

DB Pullover
30 x 12


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm going to do my first unload workout of the week in about an hour myself.  I hate them, but always come back to the gym ready to kill.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 4, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I'm going to do my first unload workout of the week in about an hour myself.  I hate them, but always come back to the gym ready to kill.



I don't really mind it myself. It is good for my conditioning since my RI's are short and doing more than 10 reps is a nice change.


----------



## ge3k0 (Jul 6, 2006)

you gotta link where I can findout how to do some of those things, like the Yate's Row and Stuff?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 6, 2006)

http://www.bsu.edu/webapps2/strengthlab/home.htm
http://exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLFwf6ixIkY&search=weightlifting <--- Yate's Row


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Thursday - Lower*

Warmup
Glute Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

Deadlifts
RI: 60secs
135 x 12
185 x 12
225 x 10

RDL's
RI: 60secs
135 x 10
155 x 10
175 x 10

Walking DB Lunges
RI: 45secs
20's x 16 (8 each leg)
30's x 16 (8 each leg)

Pull-throughs
RI: 45secs
plate#3 x 10
plate#4 x 10

Standing Calf Raises
RI: 30secs
160 x 15
140 x 15


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 6, 2006)

Damn, I bend over a lot further than that when I do a Yate's row!  I guess mine is more like a bent row with a supinated grip.  I don't like to get quite so upright; it reduces the ROM too much.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 6, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Damn, I bend over a lot further than that when I do a Yate's row!  I guess mine is more like a bent row with a supinated grip.  I don't like to get quite so upright; it reduces the ROM too much.



Really? I do Yate's Row exactly the way the guy did it in the video. It hits the upper back and traps well. When i do Bent-over Rows, i bend way over close to parallel but slightly higher. I also mix up the grips. It's good to alternate between these so you are hitting everything. Same goes with the pullups/chinups.


----------



## ge3k0 (Jul 6, 2006)

What are some of the body parts that stick out more as a man? Like right now I am trying to develop a sense of esteem for being in the gym, hitting all of the gyms equipment, but what would be something that would be good to start off with when working out? 

The back? neck? arms?

alot of people say it's my choice, but I don't want to be like some of those guys you see in the gym with arms bigger than their body and no chest or something, just want to have that symmetry....

any help?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 6, 2006)

ge3k0 said:
			
		

> What are some of the body parts that stick out more as a man? Like right now I am trying to develop a sense of esteem for being in the gym, hitting all of the gyms equipment, but what would be something that would be good to start off with when working out?
> 
> The back? neck? arms?
> 
> ...



Everything.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey Shiz, what does a Yates row look like? I can't find it on exrx.
I have heard CP talk about it, but I can't remember what was said.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 6, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Hey Shiz, what does a Yates row look like? I can't find it on exrx.
> I have heard CP talk about it, but I can't remember what was said.



I posted the link a few posts up but i'll post it again

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLFwf6ixIkY&search=weightlifting
http://www.stumptuous.com/cms/displayarticle.php?aid=121 <--- scroll down half way

You can do them either pronated or supinated


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Friday - Upper*

Warmup
Scap Circuit
Dynamic Flexibility

Pullups/Chinups (goal was to hit 25 reps)
RI: 60-75secs
bw x 12 (NG)
bw x 5 (WG)
bw x 4 (SG)
bw x 4 (NG)

1-arm DB Row (each arm)
RI: 60secs
40 x 10
45 x 10
50 x 10

Tricep Extension
RI: 45secs
35 x 10
40 x 10

Farmer's Walks
RI: 60secs
130 x 3 trips (1:30ish)
130 x 2 trips (1:15ish)

This was my last workout during the unload week. I will either start my Full Body program Monday or stick to this program for another week or so. I will find out Sunday.


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 7, 2006)

I never go to failiure on the pullups...


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 7, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> I never go to failiure on the pullups...



What's your point? My goal was to hit 25 reps so for each set, i tried to do as many reps as i could. I don't always go to failure on pullups either.


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 7, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> What's your point? My goal was to hit 25 reps so for each set, i tried to do as many reps as i could. I don't always go to failure on pullups either.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Monday - Lower*

Warmup
Glute Activation 
Dynamic Flexibility

Squats
RI: 60secs
135 x 8
155 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 3
215 x 3
225 x 3
250 x 3

SLDL's
RI: 60secs
135 x 8
155 x 3
185 x 3
205 x 3
225 x 3
245 x 4 (oops)

1-leg 45 degree leg press (each leg)
RI: 60secs
135 x 8
215 x 8

1-leg DB RDL's
RI: 60secs
30 x 8 (each leg)
40 x 8 (each leg)

Standing Calf Raises
RI: 30secs
160 x 15
180 x 15
180 x 12

Fantastic workout today. My legs were fresh and strong after the unload week. I was squattin olympic style ATG (as always) and they were just going up and down lightning fast with the exception of a slight struggle on 250. 

SLDL's were cake but the grip starts to become an issue once i get over 225. I will never use straps but chalk isn't allowed either. I'll try to work on my grip strength but the primary reason for the difficulty is because of the sweat. 

1-leg press was brutal. The lactic acid burnup was crazy. I also tried 1-legged RDL for the first time and i loved it. It requires a lot of balance and core strength but it really hits your glutes and hamstrings well if done right. 

Here is an example, except i go all the way down until the DB's barely touch the ground and my other leg is almost parallel to the ground.





On a final note, this is probably my last week doing this program and then next week i may switch over to full body.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 10, 2006)

i love 1 leg RDL. They are also a great grip exercise when you get up to the heavier db's. they destroy my core.


----------



## fufu (Jul 10, 2006)

1 legged leg press ftw. 1 legged anything is awesome. Looks like you are starting to go more for strength? Or just switching reps up for a change?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 10, 2006)

Func - Yea, it was definitely killing my core even though it was light. I had trouble balancing at first but i got used to it quickly. I'm probably going to add this to my routine.

fufu - I'm just switching it up for a change. I focused on high reps (8-12) last week for my unloading phase so i want to start things off with heavy weight and low reps. I usually alternate back and forth between 1-5 and 6-10 just to get a little bit of strength and hypertrophy. 

Also, i know i can go a lot heavier for squats but i'm going to have to wait until i get back to school. My home gym does not have a power rack and if i fail, there are no pins to catch it. So, i will just focus on 3-8 reps until i get back and then shoot for singles.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 10, 2006)

Looking good in here.  I just did unilateral RDLs too.  An awesome movement.  It's really a bitch to balance with a DB in only one hand.  Once you get strong enough though, you have to switch to two dumbbells to get enough resistance.


----------



## joycough (Jul 10, 2006)

Great looking workouts. Can't wait to see what your thinking of doing next (mentioned fullbody?).


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 11, 2006)

joycough said:
			
		

> Great looking workouts. Can't wait to see what your thinking of doing next (mentioned fullbody?).



Yes, i have done Full Body before and i plan on going back to that next week since it has done wonders for me. I just gotta make sure i get my diet in check since it is mentally and physically challenging.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Tuesday - Upper
*
Warmup
Scap Circuit
Dynamic Flexibility

Flat DB Press
RI: 75secs
80 x 8
75 x 7
70 x 8

Seated Cable Row
RI: 60secs
120/4x8

OH Press
RI: 60secs
85 x 10
105 x 6

Dips
RI: 60secs
bw+25 x 9
bw+25 x 6
bw x 9

Prone Incline Rear Delt Raise
RI: 60secs
15 x 10
12/2x10

Solid workout. Upper body days seems boring. I'd prefer to work on my legs only. It's more challenging and rewarding. Oh well.


----------



## joycough (Jul 11, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Solid workout. Upper body days seems boring. I'd prefer to work on my legs only. It's more challenging and rewarding. Oh well.



 LOL I hate legs days. I guess it's mostly because i feel that my legs are big enough as is!


----------



## fufu (Jul 11, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Solid workout. Upper body days seems boring. I'd prefer to work on my legs only. It's more challenging and rewarding. Oh well.



I'm with you there, lower body workouts are much more rewarding.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 13, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Solid workout. Upper body days seems boring. I'd prefer to work on my legs only. It's more challenging and rewarding. Oh well.



I feel you.  That's why I've gone back to a full body program for the time being.  Don't tell your college buddies that.  They will become ashamed of their frat boy splits: chest, biceps, and abs 3-5 days each week.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 13, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I feel you.  That's why I've gone back to a full body program for the time being.  Don't tell your college buddies that.  They will become ashamed of their frat boy splits: chest, biceps, and abs 3-5 days each week.



  .. i workout alone. Always have, always will unless i find someone who has the exact same mindset as i do but the odds are slim to none


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Thursday - Lower*

Warmup
Glute Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

Deadlifts
RI: 60secs
135 x 8
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 3
335 x 3

DB RDL's
RI: 60secs
55 x 3
65 x 3
75 x 3
85 x 3
95 x 3

DB Bulgarian Squats (on 2-3" box)
RI: 75secs
60 x 8 (each leg)
65 x 8 (each leg)

I set a 2-3" box in front of me so the working leg is up higher and i was able to squat down deeper to hit the glutes/hams more and it is absolutely brutal. I almost lost my balance a few times.

Pull-throughs
RI: 60secs
plate#5 x 10
plate#6 x 10

Standing Calf Raise
RI: 45secs
160/2x15

Awesome workout. It feels so refreshing coming off an unload week. Tomorrow is my last day on this program and then it's on to full body baby!


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 13, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> .. i workout alone. Always have, always will unless i find someone who has the exact same mindset as i do but the odds are slim to none



Yeah, I'm with you.  I actually worked out with a friend briefly when I first got back into lifting doing some random full body shit.  It was cool, but he fizzled out and I kept going.  I have also lifted with other friends randomly here and there, but that's it.


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2006)

woohoo, new programs ftw.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 13, 2006)

> I almost lost my balance a few times.



hahaha, happens all the time.. ive come VERY close to completely losing it with 155 on my back. its funny when people watch me they wonder what the fuck i'm doing, its great.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 14, 2006)

*Friday - Upper*

Warmup
Scap Circuit
Dynamic Flexibility

Pullups/Chinups
RI: 75secs
bw+25 x 7 (NG)
bw+25 x 6 (SG)
bw x 6 (WG)

Lat Pulldowns
RI: 60secs
plate#7 x 8 (WG)
plate#9 x 8 (SG)
plate#9 x 8 (NG)

Face Pulls
RI: 45secs
60 x 10
70 x 10
80 x 10

Hise Shrugs (Standing Calf Machine)
220 x 15

I just got in position like you normally would for calves but i just shrugged my shoulders. Felt nice.

Skull Crushers
RI: 60secs
50/2x10

That concludes the program. On to Full Body.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 14, 2006)

Full Body Program, starting on Monday

*EDIT - Cowpimp, i know i made a few mistakes so i was wondering if you could just look it over and see what needs to be changed. I think the first 2 weeks is fine, but i am probably missing something for the next 2 weeks after that. *

Day A:
A1 - Squats 6x3
Rest 75sec
A2 - Seated Cable Rows 6x3
Rest 75sec

B - DB RDLs 3x12 - 30sec RI
C - Military Press 3x12 - 30sec RI
D - WG Pullups 3x12 - 30sec RI

E1 - OH DB Extensions 3x12
No Rest
E2 - Incline DB Curls 3x12
No Rest


Day B:
A1 - BB RDLs 6x3
Rest 75sec
A2 - DB Bench Press 6x3
Rest 75sec

B - Front Squats 3x12 - 30sec RI
C - NG Chinups 3x12 - 30sec RI
D - Seated DB OH Press 3x12 - 30sec RI
E - Turkish Getups 3x6 - 30sec RI 

I will do this for 2 weeks

Weeks 3 and 4, i will be switching lower body movements in each workout as well as the pulling movements in the first workout, and the pressing movements in the second workout.

Day A:
A1 - Front Squats 6x3
Rest 75sec
A2 - Chinups 6x3
Rest 75sec

B - DB RDLs 3x12 - 30sec RI
C - Military Press 3x12 - 30sec RI
D - BB Row 3x12 - 30sec RI

E1 - Skull Crushers 3x12
No Rest
E2 - BB Curls 3x12
No Rest


Day B:
A1 - Deadlifts 6x3
Rest 75sec
A2 - OH Press 6x3
Rest 75sec

B - BB RDL's 3x12 - 30sec RI
C - NG Chinups 3x12 - 30sec RI
D - DB Bench Press 3x12 - 30sec RI
E - Turkish Getups 3x12 - 30sec RI 

Then for the second half of the program, i will change the sets/reps and maybe a few exercises.


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

nice chinny chin chins.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 14, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> nice chinny chin chins.



I'll huff and i'll puff and bloooooooww your house down!

(Corny, i know)


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I'll huff and i'll puff and bloooooooww your house down!
> 
> (Corny, i know)



rofl


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 15, 2006)

Looks fine to me.  It looks similar to my program actually, heh.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Monday*

A1: Squats - 205/6x3
RI: 75secs
A2: Seated Cable Row - 150/6x3
RI: 75secs

B: DB RDL's - 60/3x12
RI: 30secs

C: OH Press - 75/3x12
RI: 30secs

D: WG Pullups - bw/3x12
RI: 30secs

E1: OH DB Extension - 30/2x12
No Rest
E2: Incline DB Curl - 25/2x12
No Rest

Wow, brutal workout. 

Squats was fairly easy. I used to couldn't do 6 sets of 3 with 205 but each set was cake. Will do 215-225 next time. Seated Rows were cake as well but it was a good change from doing high reps.

Everything else on 30 seconds rest was exhausting. I started off with DB RDL's and the first two sets were fine but the third set i was sweating like a mofo and my forearms were giving out. Same with OH Press .. first two sets were fine but the third was deadly. 

WG Pullups was the worst of all. My arms were absolutely fried before doing these and i thought i wasn't going to be able to do it. Surprisingly, i was able to do two sets of 12 but the last set i had to do them assisted. 

Topped it off with OH Extension and incline curls. Not too shabby.

Today just made me remember how taxing Full Body is. I love doing a combination of leg work, pulling work, and pushing work. Everything else seems to be boring. This is the way to go.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 17, 2006)

I hate any rest interval under 1 minute.  I've been doing some 45sec stuff myself, and it's rough.  30sec is evil though, heh.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 17, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I hate any rest interval under 1 minute.  I've been doing some 45sec stuff myself, and it's rough.  30sec is evil though, heh.



True, 30secs feels like 10secs when you are trying to catch your breath and let the lactic acid cool down. I don't think i could ever go below 30secs, even though i have in the past but it's still way too tough.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Wednesday*

A1: BB RDL's - 205/6x3
Rest 75secs
A2: Flat DB Bench - 80's/6x3
Rest 75secs

B: Front Squat - 135x12, 135/2x10
Rest 30secs

C: NG Chinups - bw/3x8
Rest 30secs

D: Seated DB Press - 30's/3x12
Rest 30secs

E: Turkish Getups - 30 x 2 (1 each side)
Rest 30secs

Good workout, but extremely tiring and difficult. RDL's and Bench Press were solid but the rest were hard. 

I had to cut down to 10 reps for the last 2 sets for front squats. My endurance was shot, i couldn't breathe, and my delts were fried. I only did 3 sets of 8 for pullups because 3x12 is just way too hard. Seated DB Press was easy.

I finished it off with only 1 set of turkish getups for each side just to get the form down and i was short on time. 

CP, how are you able to do some of these exercises on 30 seconds rest? It is nearly impossible. Usually the first two sets are fine, but i am dead by the third set. 12 reps doesn't look like a lot on paper but when it comes to performing, it takes forever! Funny how much of a difference 60secs (which is what im used to) and 30secs is.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice one there shizzy.  To answer your question, I don't use 30 second rest intervals, haha.  I use 45 second rest intervals, and there is a big difference there.  Same deal though, you just have to toy with the weights.  Seriously, sometimes I will finish my first set of 12 with like 3-5 reps in the tank and still struggle like a madman on the last set.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Friday*

A1: Squats - 215/6x3
RI: 75secs
A2: Seated Cable Row - 160/6x3
RI: 75secs

B: DB RDL's - 65/3x12
RI: 30secs

C: OH Press - 85/3x12
RI: 30secs

D: WG Pullups - bw/3x8
RI: 30secs

E1: OH DB Extension - 35/2x12
No Rest
E2: Incline DB Curl - 30/2x12
No Rest

Good workout. I wasn't in a "workout" mood when i woke up and ate. I was tired and groggy but i sucked it up and now i'm feeling relieved and restful.

I bumped up the weight in every lift from monday's workout with the exception of pullups. I cut it down to 3x8 because 3 sets of 12 on 30secs rest is just impossible. I always have more in me but my forearms give out and it just goes numb when i try to pull myself up.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Monday*

A1: BB RDL's - 215/6x3
Rest 75secs
A2: Flat DB Bench - 85's/6x3
Rest 75secs

B: Front Squat - 155/3x8
Rest 30secs

C: NG Chinups - bw/2x8, 1x6 + 2
Rest 30secs

D: Seated DB Press - 35's/3x12
Rest 30secs

E: Turkish Getups - Didn't do

Great workout. Monday always seems to be the best day to workout after taking the weekend off. Full Body workouts leave me drenched in sweat and almost to the point of puking. I increased the weight in everything but i didn't do turkish getups because i can't do anymore so i'm either going to do it early in the workout or replace it with something else.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Tuesday*

Warmup
5 minute jog

Sprints x 50 yards
light jog back
repeat

Did this 6 times


----------



## fufu (Jul 25, 2006)

Interval training for the puke.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 25, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Interval training for the puke.



Hahaha!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 25, 2006)

Workouts are looking pretty solid man, what are your goals?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 25, 2006)

MJH said:
			
		

> Workouts are looking pretty solid man, what are your goals?



Well, i have been bulking for quite a while now (1 year which is when i started training) but i have been noticing a little gut and my bodyfat is starting to go up since my body is adapting to it so i have decided to eat at my maintenance level and do some cardio 2-3 times a week along with my Full Body program. I'm currently trying to cut down my BF 3-4% and then i will bulk up again but a lot cleaner this time (before i was just stuffing myself because i couldnt gain weight for shit)


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 25, 2006)

Interesting, I'm curious though why the full body routine? Do you prefer this or have you just been doing this sort of program for a while?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 26, 2006)

MJH said:
			
		

> Interesting, I'm curious though why the full body routine? Do you prefer this or have you just been doing this sort of program for a while?



I have done many programs such as full body, upper/lower, bodyparts, p/rr/s, and so forth. I have found that i grow best when doing full body because i need more rest and more time to eat since my body structure is an ectomorph. Also, full body is challenging and it never bores me to death like the other programs have.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Wednesday*

A1: Squats - 225/6x3
RI: 75secs
A2: Seated Cable Row - 180/6x3
RI: 75secs

B: DB RDL's - 85's/4x6
RI: 60secs

C: OH Press - 90/4x6
RI: 60secs

D: WG Pullups - bw/4x6
RI: 60secs

E1: OH DB Extension - 45/2x12
No Rest
E2: Hammer Curls - 30/2x12
No Rest

Good workout. I was a little worried going in because my shins were a little sore and my legs felt tight from doing sprints yesterday but the warmup and flexibility stuff is incredible. Really gets my legs going. I was really going deep on those squats and shooting out of the hole like a motherfucker. I'm proud of my leg strength considering where i started last year but i still need these wheels to grow!

DB RDL's were brutal on my grip. My hands were so sweaty and the handle gets thicker as the weight goes higher so i really had to curl my fingers to hold on to them. I thought they were going to snap. 

OH Press was easy. This is one exercise i have a love/hate relationship with. My strength is all over the place on these depending on the sets/reps and rest intervals. I am just not consistent with these which is odd because my benching strength is fine.

Pullups were good. Finished it off with isolation work for the gay pumps. 

Adios.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm with you on the RDLs and OH pressing.  The RDLs brutalize my grip and leave me sweating my balls off.  OH pressing strength for me tanks like a mofo with short rest intervals.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Friday *

A1: BB RDL's - 225/6x3
Rest 75secs
A2: Flat DB Bench - 90's/3x3, 85's/3x3
Rest 75secs

B: Front Squat - 155/4x6
Rest 60secs

C: NG Chinups - bw/4x6
Rest 60secs

D: Seated DB Press - 50's/4x6
Rest 60secs

Had a shaky start, but finished strong. I was unable to go 6x3 for 90's on the bench. The first set was fine, but i had to use every ounce of energy i had on every rep for sets 2 and 3. There was no way i was going to get 3 more so i dropped the weight and still struggled with it but i got through. RDL's were good as usual but the grip was brutal. 

Front Squat was quick. The only time i hate doing these is when i am doing high reps on short rest intervals .. like 3x12. Pullups are strong, one of my favorites. 

Getting the DB's up for seated db press was a bitch. My forearms were just shot. 

Going to the redsox game tonight! It's about time i have something to do for "fun" this summer since i have been working and lifting all summer. At 20 years old, i need to get out more but i feel guilty if i start eating junk, partying and drinking or take my mind off lifting because i could never live without it.


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2006)

Noice DB pressing.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Monday*

A1: Front Squat - 185/6x3
Rest 75secs
A2: NG Chinups - bw+15/6x3
Rest 75secs

B: Pull-throughs - plate#4/3x12
Rest 30secs

C: Standing DB OH Press - 30's/3x12
Rest 30secs

D: BB Bent Rows - 135/3x12
Rest 30secs

E1: Skull Crushers - 40/2x12
No Rest
E2: BB Curls - 65/2x12

Decent workout. Front Squat and Chins were solid .. just a little too light. The rest were good despite extreme exhaustion on 30 seconds rest.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Wednesday*

A1: Deadlifts - 275/6x3
Rest 75secs
A2: OH Press - 105/6x3
Rest 75secs

B: BB RDL's - 135/3x12
Rest 30secs

Intermission - lie down on ground/5 mins + people asking me if i am ok = priceless

C: Flat DB Bench - 45's/3x12
Rest 30secs

D: CG Chinups - bw/3x8
Rest 30secs

Deads and OH Presses were solid. Since my gym does not have a power rack, i cannot set the pins since we don't have any so i have to clean the bar up to do them. I won't be able to go any higher than about 120ish especially when my forearms start to get tired.

135 was light for RDL's but doing them on a 3" box with 30secs rest is a killer. I couldn't breathe for shit. Had to lie down on the ground for a while and people were coming up to me asking if i was ok. I appreciate their concern but it was still rather funny.

Bench and chins were good. Didn't bother to do dips because i ran out of time and i was too tired anyways.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2006)

you took an intermission?

Did you get the popcorn?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 2, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you took an intermission?
> 
> Did you get the popcorn?



It's not like i wanted to, i had to because i was beat. But yea, popcorn would have been nice.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 2, 2006)

I love episodes of lying on the ground.  I almost always do that after my circuit sessions.  Good workout.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Friday*

A1: Front Squat - 205/6x3
Rest 75secs
A2: NG Chinups - bw+25/6x3
Rest 75secs

B: Sumo Deadlifts - 185/4x6
Rest 30secs

C: Standing DB OH Press - 40's/4x6
Rest 30secs

D: BB Bent Rows - 185/4x6 (over/under/over/under grip)
Rest 30secs


----------



## fufu (Aug 4, 2006)

Nice BB rows.

Are you still front squatting BBer style?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 4, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Nice BB rows.
> 
> Are you still front squatting BBer style?



Thanks

Yes, i am unfortunately. I have been trying to work on the olympic style but my wrists arn't just flexible enough. Even with just the bar alone, i'm having trouble getting comfortable with it. I wish i knew someone who does these to help me out in person.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah, a lot of people seem to have trouble doing them olympic style for whatever reason... I tried to get one of my friends to do it, and I ran into a guy from my high school class in the gym while I was front squatting and he said he can never do them like that. I think I might be double jointed, so that probably helps out some.


----------



## fufu (Aug 4, 2006)

I love setting up olympic style for front squats.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 4, 2006)

I just can't bring myself to do it. I want to do them olympic style so bad but i keep trying and it just doesn't work out. My wrists cannot bend back very far and it's hard to support the weight even though my shoulders are holding it up. Since the wrists are giving me problems, that disallows me to keep my elbows up therefore the bar rolls. I don't really mind though. I can do as much as 225-235 BB style but i really have no intention of going higher if my back squats are fine.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 4, 2006)

I bet you can do it.  Most people say they can't, but they can.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 6, 2006)

I went golfing for the first time since last summer with my dad and two of his buddies and i did pretty well. Shot an 83 which is not bad. I used to be on the golf team in high school and we won 2 state championships during that time. I miss the old days of just going out and playing everyday but now i'm tied up in work and school plus weightlifting took over as my number one hobby. 

The only downfall today was the lack of food. I ate a good breakfast and then drove an hour down to my dad's friends place and his wife cooked chili for us which is ok and then the only thing i ate between 1-6pm was a hotdog and a candybar. I still drank a lot of water but i have never been so hungry in my life. Just finished eating steak, sweet potato and some fruits when i got home.

Hopefully my workout won't suffer tomorrow.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 6, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I bet you can do it.  Most people say they can't, but they can.



Yeah, it took me a good 2-3 weeks of screwing around with it until it became comfortable... I had to start REALLY light with like 85-115lbs and work my way up. Taking your fingers, and bending them back with your other hand helps stretch your wrist out too... I did that before front squating for a while.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Monday*

A1: Deadlifts - 295/6x3
Rest 75secs
A2: OH Press - 115/6x3
Rest 75secs

B: BB RDL's - 185/4x6
Rest 60secs

C: Flat DB Bench - 60's/4x6
Rest 60secs

D: CG Chinups - bw/3x6
Rest 60secs

A big strong guy in the gym asked me to spot him doing seated DB Raises with 110 pounders after he worked his way up. He had trouble getting his left side up and wanted me to help him get it up. Well, i was unable to help him get it up because i had no clue had to spot him correctly or how to properly get it up while he was kicking it off his leg. I tried several times but i was unable to. I felt bad for him and he told me it was ok but i still felt like a fucking pussy for not being able to get it up. He told me that he wishes there  was a better gym around here close to where he lives that is for big guys who do some serious training and i told him i did too because the gym we go to is full of frat boys, old men, and women/children. It's pathetic.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 7, 2006)

I like the program you have going on right now. It's pretty slick, shiznit2169. It seems like a lot of guys have the same problem- finding a decent gym. I workout at home but I might start going to a gym again in the winter. 
Looking good.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 7, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> I like the program you have going on right now. It's pretty slick, shiznit2169. It seems like a lot of guys have the same problem- finding a decent gym. I workout at home but I might start going to a gym again in the winter.
> Looking good.



Thanks


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Wednesday*

A1: Pause Front Squat (tempo: 2-3-1) - 205/6x3
Rest 75secs
A2: NG Chinups - bw+35/6x3
Rest 75secs

B: Speed Deadlifts - 205/6x2
Rest 45secs

After each set, i was dizzy and seeing colors. It was very strange. Probably because i was doing the movement very fast and dehydration i guess.

C: Standing DB OH Press - 45's/3x8
Rest 45secs

D: BB Bent Rows - 165/3x8
Rest 45secs

E: Standing DB Curls - 30's/1x10 dropset 25's/1x10
No Rest

F: Dips - bw x 8

It was tough a tough workout today because i was very sore unlike all the other times. I had to do a lot of warmups and dynamic flexbility stuff to get my body going but it was slow.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 10, 2006)

I like the front squats.  Is that a 3 second pause in the hole too?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 10, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I like the front squats.  Is that a 3 second pause in the hole too?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Friday*

A1: Deadlifts - 315/6x3
Rest 75secs
A2: OH Press - 125/6x3
Rest 75secs

B: BB RDL's - 165/2x10
Rest 45secs

C: Flat DB Bench - 55's/2x10
Rest 45secs

D: NG Pullups - bw/10,7
Rest 45secs

E1: Incline DB Curls - 30's/1x8
No Rest
E2: Skullcrushers - 60/1x8

Good workout today. The first 4 sets for deads and OH Presses were smooth. I had to really work it the last 2 sets when fatigue started to kick in. 

My glutes and hamstrings were really on fire after RDL's. BB Bench was cake. I was unable to get 10 reps on the second set for pullups. I don't mind though .. i wasn't expecting to get 10 since i was dead.

Next week i am going to unload. Then i will go heavy the following week and then taking a full week off because for one, i need it and it is when i move back to school so i will have to do some shopping and get everything settled.


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2006)

Nice workout.

I just started my week off before I head back to school.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 11, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Nice workout.
> 
> I just started my week off before I head back to school.



Thanks, i have been lifting heavy for 4 weeks on this program so i need to back off on the intensity and volume. The following week is my last week here so i will probably try to attempt some new PR's for the big 3. I'm not sure though, i may try new things or something.

When i move back in on the 28th-29th, i still don't start classes until Monday the 4th. I want to move back in early and just settle down and hang out with my friends and buy clothes and school supplies and stuff i need to do while weightlifting is off my mind. Once classes start, i will be back in gear.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 12, 2006)

Everything lookin' good here shizzy.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Unloading Week*

Monday

A1: 45 degree leg press - 275,315/2x10
Rest 60secs
A2: Hack Squat - 135,225/10,6

First time doing Hack Squats ever. First set was easy, put on another 45 for each side and then it was brutal. I was going deep too.

B1: OH Press - 65,85/2x10
Rest 60secs
B2: CG Seated Row - plate#7,#9/2x10

C1: DB RDL's - 45's,55's/2x10
Rest 60secs
C2: DB Lunges - 45's,35's/1x12,1x16 (6 and 8 each leg)

D1: Incline DB Bench - 45's/2x10
Rest 60secs
D2: NG Chins/NG Pulls - bw/2x10

Good workout


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Wednesday*

ok, this is my unload week and i found it very strange that my glutes and hamstrings were extremely sore. It must have been because i did hack squats, leg press and uni-lateral movements which i have not done in ages. 

A1: Deadlifts - 205/2x10
Rest 60secs
A2: BB Bent over Row - 155/2x10

Soreness went away completely after the first set of deadlifts. The dynamic warmup and stretching is very significant. 

B1: BB Flat Bench - 155,135/2x10
Rest 60secs
B2: Dips - bw/10,8

C1: BB RDL's - 155/2x10 (3 second pause at the bottom)
Rest 60secs
C2: DB Step-ups - 30's/2x12 (6 each leg)

Nothing fancy today, it was still a good overall workout.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Friday
*
A1: Squats - 155,185/2x10
Rest 60secs
A2: 1-legged RDL - 30's,25's/2x16 (8 each leg + 3 second pause at bottom)

B1: Bulgarian Squat - 35's,30's/2x12 (6 each leg + 3 second pause at bottom)
Rest 60secs
B2: Pull-throughs - plate#4/2x8

C1: Decline DB Bench - 40's/2x10
Rest 60secs
C2: 1-arm DB Row - 50/2x10

D1: Seated DB OH Press - 35's/2x10
Rest 60secs
D2: Yate's Row - 155/2x10

E: Standing Hammer Curls - 30's/1x12

End of Unload Phase. Next week i will probably just focus on the big 3 and go heavy along with the accessory work and then i will take a complete week off the following week (moving back to school and shit to do)

Ciao


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 18, 2006)

Good luck on your return.  Out to break some records?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 18, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Good luck on your return.  Out to break some records?



Maybe, see how i feel. I may shoot for 410-415 on deadlifts (405 is my PR) and i may go for 95's on DB Bench (90 x 6 is my PR). I am not sure if it would be safe to attempt a new squat PR since my gym does not have a power rack and there are no safety pins. I may just wait until i get back to school where they have one. We'll see.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 21, 2006)

This is my final week before taking full time off the following week. It's time to put some of my lifts to the test and today was excellent.

*Monday*

A1: Deadlifts - RI = 75secs
135 x 5
225 x 3
315 x 1
385 x 1
*415 x 1*

A1: Standing OH Press - RI = 75secs
80 x 5
105 x 3
120 x 1
*135 x 1*
*155 x 1*

B: DB Bulgarian Squat - RI = 60secs (working leg on 2-3" box for more ROM)
40's/2x8

C: WG Pulldowns - RI = 60secs
120 x 8
140 x 8

D: DB Bench Press - RI = 60secs
70's/2x8

E: Farmer's Walk 
70's x 2 trips 

Fantastic workout. I usually do not list my PB since they are all usually isolation work or just very small increments but i am proud of what i did today.

Deadlifts were very quick and solid. I was firing those glutes and hams and keeping the back neutral with my chest puffed out. Although, i did have quite a struggle at the 3/4th point but it took about 2-3 seconds to fully lock out. The glute activation and dynamic flexibility work is the primary reason for my improved strength. The stickies in the training forums comes in handy!

OH Press is a new one. I have never gone above 125 but i set two new records for it. I only intended to go for 135 but it went up quick and easy and i was thinking ... "wtf, that wasn't hard?". So i put on the 10's on each side and had to clean that bitch up and it went up easily again but with a slight struggle at lockout. I'll have the safety pins to set the bar once i get back to school (can't wait).

DB Bulgarian squats were brutal. I lost my balance a couple times .. lol. People were looking at me like crazy. I put my working leg on a 2-3" box for deeper ROM and the lactic acid burn was horrendous. I love it though.

WG Pulldowns were good, first time doing them in a while. DB Bench was good. Lastly, I improved in Farmer's Walk. I could really feel it in my traps/upper back, forearms, and hands. I can definitely notice my grip is improving.


----------



## fufu (Aug 21, 2006)

Awesome workout, nice deads/oh pressing! Are you gonna keep with this routine once you get back to college?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 21, 2006)

fufu said:


> Awesome workout, nice deads/oh pressing! Are you gonna keep with this routine once you get back to college?



Thanks. Yes, i will be doing total body as usual but i will be changing it around the variables a little bit. I may do a light, medium, heavy day like cowpimp did because of the way the reps/sets are set up. I only stuck to the same scheme for 4 weeks so i need more change in my program.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow! You are kicking some serious ass. Great job.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 21, 2006)

Badass lookin' workout man.  Deadlift PRs are always some of the most gratifying.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wednesday*

A1: ATG Squats - RI = 75secs
135 x 5
185 x 3
215 x 1
245 x 1
*255 x 1*

A2: Chinups - RI = 75secs
bw x 5
bw+15 x 3
bw+30 x 1
*bw+45 x 1
bw+45 x 3*

I wanted to do bw+60 but the damn chain on the belt is not long enough to wrap around any more than a 45. So, i just did 3 reps instead.

B: DB RDL's - RI = 60secs 
70's/2x8

C: Seated DB OH Press - RI = 60secs
50's/2x8

D: Seated Row - RI = 60secs
120/2x8

E: Face Pulls - RI = 60secs
65,75/2x10

F: DB OH Extension - RI = 30secs
40/2x8

Despite some new PB, it was an OK workout. I just didn't feel like i got much out of this workout. I think it's mainly because it bores me when doing multiple sets of singles plus the long RI's. It was more rewarding after deadlifts and OH Presses because those are hard but chins are too easy and squats are, well just squats. I like doing more of it rather than shoot for PB because i have no intention of competing or trying to see "how much i can do". 

255 for ATG squats is now my best. My best at parallel is 275. I just have a slight sticking point at the bottom portion of the lift and driving up. 

Chins were good. I feel like i can probably do like bw+100 for a rep or maybe a little bit more. A 45 strapped on me wasn't really challenging. 

The rest of the accessory work were good as usual.

One more workout then i finally get a week off. I need it.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 25, 2006)

*Friday*

A1: BB RDL's - RI = 75secs
135 x 5
185 x 3
205 x 1
225 x 1
245 - 3x3

A2: DB Bench Press - RI = 75secs
30 x 5
50 x 3
60 x 1
70 x 1
85 - 3x3

B: Front Squat - RI = 45secs
155/2x8

C: WG Pullups - RI = 45secs
bw/2x8

D: DB Walking Lunges - RI = 45secs
30's/2x10 (5 each leg)

Mission accomplished. Finally a full week off. I need it. Everything went well today and i skipped out on BB Rows and OH Pressing because my body was telling me that i needed a break so i listened. 

I'll be back September 4th and ready to go. I will be doing total body as usual but with a few changes.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 16, 2007)

I gotta get back on track with this. I've been lifting and eating consistently throughout the year but i'm getting tired of paper and pen journals. Too messy and hard to keep track of. Back to online journal again.

Basically, i always do full body workouts while messing around with the variables. For the first two weeks, i'm going to focus on hypertrophy, weeks 3-4 will be strength and weeks 5-6 will be power. I will change exercises every cycle as well as sets/reps and rest intervals. 
*
Today's Workout*

Warmup
Decline Bench Crunches - 2/15

1a) Squat - 5/1/1 - 165/3x10 
     RI = 60s
1b) Seated Row - 1/1/1 - 130/3x10
     RI = 60s

Squats was light and easy. Haven't done slow negs in a while so wanted to see where i was at. Will bump up the weight next time.

2a) DB Bench - 5/1/1 - 55/3x10
     RI = 60s
2b) DB RDL's - 1/1/1 - 55/3x10
     RI = 60s

Too light. Will bump it up.

3) Seated DB Curls - 25,30/2x10

4) Bent over rear delt raise - 15/2x10

Overall, good workout. I was drained at the end. Felt shaky and sore. I went to Niagara Falls last Saturday with a bunch of friends and partied my ass off. I normally don't drink a lot but that was the most i've ever had in my life. It was fun but i always feel guilty afterwards.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 16, 2007)

Good to see you back, man!

Why not start a new journal?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Good to see you back, man!
> 
> Why not start a new journal?



Good idea, time to put this one to rest.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 16, 2007)

Dead journal.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 16, 2007)

The Grim Reaper Beer Commercial
So long, sucker.


----------

